# HPRP Revival Part 3: A Dysfunctional Family



## Fairywings

*RECAP:* 

It's December and Christmas is right around the corner. I'm going to regulary edit the recap to keep up. I believe the manor is prertty much decorated now.

*HOW CRYSTAL, FIONA, AND CO ARE WINDING UP AT THE MANSION AGAIN:*

Crystal rested for a few more moments on the hill over looking the seaside city. It was quite beautiful, and Crys could have almost forgotten her troubles staring out into the seas if it weren't for the horrible condition her ankle was in. Now that the thought of it had surfaced in her mind, she realized she wouldn't be able to forget it, and so she sighed and dared to examine it. The burn was black in some parts and a deep red in other parts. She had lost quite a lot of blood, that was obvious. Though the spell she had put on it enabled her to walk without feeling pain, it had not stopped the bleeding. It was an ugly wound, and she knew it had to be treated. But first she had to do what she knew she had to do. She had to go home, back to Hogwarts or London or Ireland, whichever home she decided to go to. She reached into her pack and found a large gauze-like bandage. She wrapped it around her injured ankle, the entire time thinking about how Jackson would kill her if he knew about this. She loved him, but she didn't think he was really understanding about injuries. He didn't like to see her hurt, and Crystal didn't blame him for that, but sometimes things happened and she got injured. And when she was injured, he seemed angry to her, whether she had done it to herself on purpose or not. She finished and stood, a little wary. She turned to John, who was with her. "We're going back to Ireland." Yes, Ireland was best. Hogwarts wasn't a good place to be, and neither was London. John couldn't really speak, but then, he made not gesture or facial expression to object.

Crystal led the way down the hill and the two travelers made their way into town. She knew they got a few stares, but Crystal ignored them. She needed to know when the next boat to Ireland was going. She walked to the docks and questioned someone working there.

"We don't do trips across the ocean. However, we can get you on a boat to New York, where you can take a boat to England then there you can go to Ireland by boat or train."

Crystal stood on the deck of the ship that would take her to New York several minutes later. The wind blew her brown locks softly as she stared out at the world around her. He hair had grown a little, it no longer hung so it barely touched her shoulders, the ends reached a little bit farther than her shoulders. Normally when it grew long she had it trimmed, but now she didn't really care. Perhaps she would let it grow. Not too long, of course.

John was sitting on a bench closer to the middle of the ship. He didn't want to stand on the edge and contemplate the world like Crystal did. That was fine by her, it was a good moment to be alone. She wondered what Katelyn and Carly and the others would say when they saw her. She left them without saying good bye to their faces. Crys remembered she had fought with Carly, but she didn't remember about what, and she assumed it was a stupid misunderstanding. She hoped it wouldn't be awkward, and for a moment she wondered if going back was such a good idea. But then the ship embarked on the journey, and Crystal didn't have the ability to doubt her decision now.

Meanwhile...............

Fiona lay in the ditch they trio was hiding in. For the moment, they were alone. But Fiona wasn't naive enough to even think of believing there were no more enemies. They were around, there was no doubt about it. The only question in Fiona's mind was when the next wave was coming. These would be the reinforcements, the ones she had met before would not be there, she had already killed them. A lot of wizards and witches had died at Fiona's hands, but she didn't feel guilty about any of them yet. Everyone that had lost their lives had been a Death Eater. The Death Eaters were bad people, and moreover the enemy, and this was war. Perhaps if she had killed a member of the Order of the Phoenix she would feel remorse, but not for the Death Eaters. They shouldn't even be considered human. 

Suddenly, Fiona heard a sound. She froze, listening hard. Jackson looked as if he was about to say something, but Fiona held up a hand quickly, stopping him from saying whatever he was about to say. She heard it again, the unmistakable sound of someone trying to put their feet down quietly and failing miserably. Trying not to be scornful, she silently flipped from lying against the wall on her back to lying on her stomach. She inched forward silently, doing a much better job than whoever was attempting to sneak up on them, because Fiona was the master of unseen and silent movement. She peered over the top onto ground level. Yep, it was Death Eaters. Four or five of them. The odds were all right as long as Jackson and the girl stayed hidden, even with her broken arm. They were trying to surprise hrer, but really she was the one with the element of surprise on her side.

Fiona turned slightly and motioned for him to not move and stay silent. He looked about to protest, but Fiona brought one of her fingers to her neck and slit her throat. Now he seemed to get it, and looked worried. She rolled her eyes at him in annoyance and focused on the Death Eaters. She could take them. She was injured, but Fiona wasn't afraid to die. If death was her future here, then she better die fighting with dignity and honor. Her parents may bring no honor to the family, but Fiona and Crystal always could.

She was ready. She launched herself at the Death Eaters. They were surprised, and failed hopelessly to make up for it and get out their wands quick enough. Two died immediately, Fiona wasn't afraid to use the Killing Curse. Three remained, and they stared at her warily as the four people circled each other. Fiona imagined they were trying to figure her out, trying to guess what she might do. But Fiona was unpredictable. She made a move to dash off to the left, to higher ground, but instead she dashed straight down the middle. The knife literally pulled from her sleeve brought a bloody death to the man in the center, while her wand sent the man on her left flying into a tree. She fought the man that had been on her right hand to hand. He actually had some skill, it took her some time to finish him off. It was a few seconds after he was dead that she heard it: The sound of a gunshot. She turned to see the third death eater on the ground in front of her, the life gone from his eyes. She heard a second gun shot. Silence followed, and she looked down. Her shirt was black, but a dark spot could still be seen forming on her side. She had been shot.

Fiona stared at it. She was invincible. She was perfect. How could she be shot? Maybe the Underground Movement really did send her on a death mission. She heard Jackson scrambling up the side, then saw him looking at her in dismay. She heard him say something, but he seemed so far away, and she couldn't make out what he was saying. In fact, everything around her seemed to be fading away.............

Hours later, she woke up, feeling much different than she had the last time she was concious. She saw bright lights and a white ceiling, and at first she wasn't sure where she was. Then she heard Jackson's voice, saying, "Oh thank goodness!" and a lightly teasing voice saying, "Welcome back to the land of the living, glad you could join us," that made Fiona feel instantly at ease. She shifted and pushed herself into a sitting position. Tom and Jackson sat on either side of her bed in the infirmirary. Jackson was looking obviously relieved, and despite his joking voice, Tom's face was ashen. She reached out a hand to Tom, and her grabbed it tightly. "See? I've always told you I was the best agent there ever was. Now I've got proof." Tom gave her a small smile, he was still a little scared for her. "I'm just glad you're okay. You are fine, right?"

Fiona smiled at him. "Of course I am." She tried to get out of bed, but a new voice said, "Oh, I'm sure you feel fine, but let's take it easy." Fiona frowned. The voice was familiar, but she dared not to hope. She glanced to where the new voice was coming from, and her heart soared.

There stood Crystal, healthy and glowing and smiling at her. Jemima stood behind her, and while she didn't always like Jemima, she was glad to see her now. "Crystal! What's new?"

Crystal grinned at her. "Besides the fact that my little sister is an agent? Oh, not much. Our parents are dead. Murdered, probably. I think it's time we went back to the Gray name, all things considered."

Fiona gaped at her. There was a lot to catch up on, that much was certain.

*And Begin!*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes inside* *shouts* I'm here guys, just need to see something! I'm on the verge, need to know if it's all true!

OOC: Copying this from old thread.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *goes inside* *shouts* I'm here guys, just need to see something! I'm on the verge, need to know if it's all true!
> 
> OOC: Copying this from old thread.



OOC: yay! It's all new and fresh!

Carly: *hears her, but barely* Jo, we're just in the front yard, what do you need!?


----------



## Fairywings

IC: *Now.......*

Fiona: *riding in the UM car* I still don't see why I have to do this. I belong in the fight!

Crystal: *sitting on one side of her* I know you're feeling better, but you need to heal from that wound. You don't want to go fight and then find you're still weak and get an infection.

Tom: *sitting beside Fiona* Besides, I get to go on vacation with you guys! Don't you want to spend time with me?

Fiona: Well someone's got a big sense of his own importance. *smiles and nudges him good naturedly with her elbow* Fine, I'll rest up. But don't keep me from doing the cool stuff.

Crystal: Never!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: yay! It's all new and fresh!
> 
> Carly: *hears her, but barely* Jo, we're just in the front yard, what do you need!?



Johanna: To find out if what I think I remember is real! *starts to run upstairs* *falls again* Ow!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: To find out if what I think I remember is real! *starts to run upstairs* *falls again* Ow!



Carly: *doesn't quite understand* Alright, have fun!

OOC: Well, hailie has left, and i better too now. Finish getting ready for bed and what not. I'll be on tomorrow after school, but that might be around 4:30 or 5:00 eastern time, because I have to stay after school a little bit for Beta Club.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *doesn't quite understand* Alright, have fun!
> 
> OOC: Well, hailie has left, and i better too now. Finish getting ready for bed and what not. I'll be on tomorrow after school, but that might be around 4:30 or 5:00 eastern time, because I have to stay after school a little bit for Beta Club.



OOC: Okay. I have rehearsals until six tomorrow, but I think I've left enough to keep you two busy until I can be there. Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*stands up with her cat in her arms,kisses the top of Darcy's head and smiles* I guess Darcy is my kiss in the rain!*laughs*

Ooc:Yay new thread!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up with her cat in her arms,kisses the top of Darcy's head and smiles* I guess Darcy is my kiss in the rain!*laughs*
> 
> Ooc:Yay new thread!



Carly: *nods and listens to the awkward silence after that statement*

OOC: I'm here! Beta Club was cancelled today...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods and listens to the awkward silence after that statement*
> 
> OOC: I'm here! Beta Club was cancelled today...



Katelyn:Well I dont like silence and Darcy doesnt seem to love the rain so I'm going in.*walks back inside and sits on the couch crossing off that idea*

Ooc:Hi!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well I dont like silence and Darcy doesnt seem to love the rain so I'm going in.*walks back inside and sits on the couch crossing off that idea*
> 
> Ooc:Hi!



Carly: *sighs* Let's go in, boys. *goes back inside and they follow her* *goes up to her room in the manor and rings out her hair*

OOC: Hello


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sighs* Let's go in, boys. *goes back inside and they follow her* *goes up to her room in the manor and rings out her hair*
> 
> OOC: Hello



Katelyn:*puts Darcy down and sits criss-cross**takes out her phone and looks through her photos* Wow,I have way too many photos.Why do you guys let me take your pictures!?*rolls her eyes* Wow,fifty pictures of Jason.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts Darcy down and sits criss-cross**takes out her phone and looks through her photos* Wow,I have way too many photos.Why do you guys let me take your pictures!?*rolls her eyes* Wow,fifty pictures of Jason.



Harry: *looks over at her* So you two are quite the best friends, huh?

Carly: *puts on her bath robe and walks downstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks over at her* So you two are quite the best friends, huh?
> 
> Carly: *puts on her bath robe and walks downstairs*



Katelyn:Yeah,I guess we are.He's like my older brother,but sometimes hes so annoying!Like when you were gone he kept telling me to call or text you over and over.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,I guess we are.He's like my older brother,but sometimes hes so annoying!Like when you were gone he kept telling me to call or text you over and over.



Harry: *nods* Yeah, I could see how that'd be annoying.

Carly: *throws herself onto the couch and falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods* Yeah, I could see how that'd be annoying.
> 
> Carly: *throws herself onto the couch and falls asleep*



Katelyn:I suppose it was a good thing too,but saying it one hundred times is alittle annoying.*changes her wallpaper and puts her phone away**giggles at Carly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I suppose it was a good thing too,but saying it one hundred times is alittle annoying.*changes her wallpaper and puts her phone away**giggles at Carly*



Niall: She hasn't slept in two days, so you can't blame her. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: She hasn't slept in two days, so you can't blame her. *smiles*



Katelyn:*smiles*I suppose not,I probably would do the same thing if I hadn't slept that long.*puts her chin in her hands* I wonder what I should get her for Christmas.

Ooc:I look like the queen of hearts for the Halloween party!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles*I suppose not,I probably would do the same thing if I hadn't slept that long.*puts her chin in her hands* I wonder what I should get her for Christmas.
> 
> Ooc:I look like the queen of hearts for the Halloween party!



Niall: *shrugs and sinks a bit back into the chair*

OOC: Oh yeah!? That's SOOOO cool!  I bet you're looking adorable!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *shrugs and sinks a bit back into the chair*
> 
> OOC: Oh yeah!? That's SOOOO cool!  I bet you're looking adorable!



Katelyn:Hmph,I hate not knowing what to get people.*bites her lip thinking*I'll  need to sing at the club to afford everyones presents.

Ooc:Meh,alittle.I think my costume and makeup came out great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hmph,I hate not knowing what to get people.*bites her lip thinking*I'll  need to sing at the club to afford everyones presents.
> 
> Ooc:Meh,alittle.I think my costume and makeup came out great!



Niall: *smiles* Carly's been doing that a bit lately. I don't know if it's really for the money though. *laughs*

OOC: Well that's great  ! I wish I'd be at Disney for the Halloween party, but I'm going in November. There's something wrong with my ankle so I have to ice it now and I might have to go to the doctor soon.  This stinks ahaha


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *smiles* Carly's been doing that a bit lately. I don't know if it's really for the money though. *laughs*
> 
> OOC: Well that's great  ! I wish I'd be at Disney for the Halloween party, but I'm going in November. There's something wrong with my ankle so I have to ice it now and I might have to go to the doctor soon.  This stinks ahaha



*Katelyn:*smiles* Shes really talented,she should be singing.I love to sing but if I can get paid so I can buy things I need and for you guys thats even better.

Ooc:Aw I hope it gets better and isnt bad!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> *Katelyn:*smiles* Shes really talented,she should be singing.I love to sing but if I can get paid so I can buy things I need and for you guys thats even better.
> 
> Ooc:Aw I hope it gets better and isnt bad!



Niall: *nods* That's true. *yawns*

OOC: I'm sure it's not that bad! I think I just did something to it a few weeks ago when I was running.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey guys! It was singing day, and honestly, it was so much fun I actually smiled at some points! And I don't really do a whole lot of smiling. 

Johanna: *goes into Fiona's room* *pulls up a floorboard* *in the floor are three journals, a black suit, a spell book, and several sheets of parchment* What is all this? *pulls out one of the journals, the aqua one*

Fiona: We should be getting close.

Crystal: It'll be nice to see them again. I just hope they won't be mad at us.

Tom: Nonsense. Fiona told them she would be gone. She just didn't tell them it was a suicide mission or that she was probably going to die. They won't be too upset. We'll be fine, Miss Wing.

Crystal: Crystal's fine. I'm only sixteen, not too many years older than you. And don't call me Wing, my last name's Gray.

Fiona: *confused* I thought we wewre going to forsake the name.

Crystal: Yeah, well, Mum and Dad are dead and gone now, there's nothing dishonorable left in the name as long as no one knows what they were like.

Tom: Point taken, Sorry Crystal.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *nods* That's true. *yawns*
> 
> OOC: I'm sure it's not that bad! I think I just did something to it a few weeks ago when I was running.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey guys! It was singing day, and honestly, it was so much fun I actually smiled at some points! And I don't really do a whole lot of smiling.
> 
> Johanna: *goes into Fiona's room* *pulls up a floorboard* *in the floor are three journals, a black suit, a spell book, and several sheets of parchment* What is all this? *pulls out one of the journals, the aqua one*
> 
> Fiona: We should be getting close.
> 
> Crystal: It'll be nice to see them again. I just hope they won't be mad at us.
> 
> Tom: Nonsense. Fiona told them she would be gone. She just didn't tell them it was a suicide mission or that she was probably going to die. They won't be too upset. We'll be fine, Miss Wing.
> 
> Crystal: Crystal's fine. I'm only sixteen, not too many years older than you. And don't call me Wing, my last name's Gray.
> 
> Fiona: *confused* I thought we wewre going to forsake the name.
> 
> Crystal: Yeah, well, Mum and Dad are dead and gone now, there's nothing dishonorable left in the name as long as no one knows what they were like.
> 
> Tom: Point taken, Sorry Crystal.



Katelyn:*sighs*I've got Ed Sheeran stuck in my head!Its mad,hes good!

Ooc:Hi!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs*I've got Ed Sheeran stuck in my head!Its mad,hes good!
> 
> Ooc:Hi!



Niall: Ahhhh right. You still have to meet him. *puts his hands behind his head*

Carly: *stirs and wakes up, groggily*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Ahhhh right. You still have to meet him. *puts his hands behind his head*
> 
> Carly: *stirs and wakes up, groggily*



Katelyn:I wish!That would be brilliant!*leans back in her seat and hums Lego House*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I wish!That would be brilliant!*leans back in her seat and hums Lego House*



Carly: *rubs her eyes, sits up, stretches and coughs*

OOC: Sorry it took so long! I had to do some chores and make a cookie cake for someone I know that's turning 70 today


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *rubs her eyes, sits up, stretches and coughs*
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took so long! I had to do some chores and make a cookie cake for someone I know that's turning 70 today



Katelyn:Hi sleeping beauty.

Ooc:Its fine and cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hi sleeping beauty.
> 
> Ooc:Its fine and cool!



Carly: *waves* I had a dream......

OOC: Yep! And then I hung out at Easton's. Sorry


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *waves* I had a dream......
> 
> OOC: Yep! And then I hung out at Easton's. Sorry



Katelyn:Mind to tell us about it?

Ooc:Its fine!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Mind to tell us about it?
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!



Carly: I'll tell about it shortly, after I'm fully awake...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'll tell about it shortly, after I'm fully awake...



Katelyn:Okey dokey!*walks to the kitchen and grabs a carrot and a glass of water**goes back and sits on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okey dokey!*walks to the kitchen and grabs a carrot and a glass of water**goes back and sits on the couch*



Carly: *stares at the ceiling, trying to wake herself up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *stares at the ceiling, trying to wake herself up*



Katelyn:*finishes and puts her empty glass on the floor**sits upside down in her seat* Okay,I'm bored.I need something to entertain me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and puts her empty glass on the floor**sits upside down in her seat* Okay,I'm bored.I need something to entertain me.



Harry: *throws a penny at Katelyn to 'entertain her'*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *throws a penny at Katelyn to 'entertain her'*



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* You're mean.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* You're mean.



Harry: *laughs and throws another penny at her* Come on, lighten up.

Carly: *pulls a blanket over herself and snuggles deeper into the chair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *laughs and throws another penny at her* Come on, lighten up.
> 
> Carly: *pulls a blanket over herself and snuggles deeper into the chair*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling**sits back up and puts her hair in a messy ponytail* I will when I have something fun to do!I can't think of anything!*pouts*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling**sits back up and puts her hair in a messy ponytail* I will when I have something fun to do!I can't think of anything!*pouts*



Carly: *tips her head back and closes her eyes again*

Niall: *makes some popcorn and comes back with it*

Harry: *takes the popcorn from Niall* Here, catch it in your mouth, Kate. *throws a piece towards her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *tips her head back and closes her eyes again*
> 
> Niall: *makes some popcorn and comes back with it*
> 
> Harry: *takes the popcorn from Niall* Here, catch it in your mouth, Kate. *throws a piece towards her*



Katelyn:*catches it and smiles* Score one for me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*catches it and smiles* Score one for me.



Harry: And another. *throws another piece of popcorn*

Carly: *falls asleep again, running a fever, but she doesn't know it yet*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: And another. *throws another piece of popcorn*
> 
> Carly: *falls asleep again, running a fever, but she doesn't know it yet*



Katelyn:*leans back and catches it**laughs* Okay,this is entertaining!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*leans back and catches it**laughs* Okay,this is entertaining!



Harry: *throws another*

Carly: *sweats in her sleep, but is really cold*

Niall: *looks over at her* Hmmm... *tilts his head*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *throws another*
> 
> Carly: *sweats in her sleep, but is really cold*
> 
> Niall: *looks over at her* Hmmm... *tilts his head*



Katelyn:*looks over at him and the popcorn gets in her hair* Oops. *tries to find it and pick it out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks over at him and the popcorn gets in her hair* Oops. *tries to find it and pick it out*



Carly: *wakes up and groans*

Niall: What's wrong?

Carly: I don't feel good... *frowns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *wakes up and groans*
> 
> Niall: What's wrong?
> 
> Carly: I don't feel good... *frowns*



Katelyn:*looks over* What hurts?Do you think you need medicine?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks over* What hurts?Do you think you need medicine?



Carly: *takes a deep breath and wipes the sweat off of her forehead* No, but I could use some water... *curls up under the blanket*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *takes a deep breath and wipes the sweat off of her forehead* No, but I could use some water... *curls up under the blanket*



Katelyn:*nods and walks to the kitchen**gets a glass of ice water and walks back* Here ya go.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and walks to the kitchen**gets a glass of ice water and walks back* Here ya go.



Carly: Thanks. *drinks some of it and shivers*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Thanks. *drinks some of it and shivers*



Katelyn:Anytime. *walks back to the kitchen and looks for the cat food* Ofcourse its back on the top shelf.*jumps up to get it* Oh,right.*takes out her wand* Accio cat food.*catches it and fills Darcy's food bowl*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Anytime. *walks back to the kitchen and looks for the cat food* Ofcourse its back on the top shelf.*jumps up to get it* Oh,right.*takes out her wand* Accio cat food.*catches it and fills Darcy's food bowl*



Carly: *groans again and stretches out across the chair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *groans again and stretches out across the chair*



Katelyn:*walks and jumps on her spot on the couch* How'd you get sick so fast?You seemed fine a couple hours ago.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks and jumps on her spot on the couch* How'd you get sick so fast?You seemed fine a couple hours ago.



Carly: I don't know... So, anyways, the dream. I had a dream that Max turned into a death eater and came after us all. Is that even possible?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I don't know... So, anyways, the dream. I had a dream that Max turned into a death eater and came after us all. Is that even possible?



Katelyn:*frowns* It actually is,but it probably won't happen.I mean,he wouldn't try to kill all of us,would he?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* It actually is,but it probably won't happen.I mean,he wouldn't try to kill all of us,would he?



Carly: I think he might. He would do anything to hurt me now, i think...

Max: What must I do? *listens to his commands* So Carly and her friends?

OOC: oooh plot twist.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I think he might. He would do anything to hurt me now, i think...
> 
> Max: What must I do? *listens to his commands* So Carly and her friends?
> 
> OOC: oooh plot twist.



Katelyn:*groans* Great.Another person who's gonna try and hurt us all.

ooc:Haha cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans* Great.Another person who's gonna try and hurt us all.
> 
> ooc:Haha cool!



Carly: It'll be ok, we're ready for him.

Max: *takes a port key to Mullingar* They won't be ready for me this time. Not this time. *laughs and starts to head towards the manor*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: It'll be ok, we're ready for him.
> 
> Max: *takes a port key to Mullingar* They won't be ready for me this time. Not this time. *laughs and starts to head towards the manor*



Katelyn:I'm still a bit scared,what if he hurts one of us?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm still a bit scared,what if he hurts one of us?



Carly: Then one of us will just have to hurt him. He can't do too much. He's one person and right now there's four of us...

Max: *hurries, getting closer and closer to the mansion*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Then one of us will just have to hurt him. He can't do too much. He's one person and right now there's four of us...
> 
> Max: *hurries, getting closer and closer to the mansion*



Katelyn:*sighs* I guess you're right.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I guess you're right.



Max: *lurks around outside for a few minutes, waiting for movement*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Max: *lurks around outside for a few minutes, waiting for movement*



Katelyn:*yawns,stands up and stretches**walks to the kitchen and gets an apple*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns,stands up and stretches**walks to the kitchen and gets an apple*



Max: *wanders outside, peering in the window occasionally, hoping for one of them to come out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Max: *wanders outside, peering in the window occasionally, hoping for one of them to come out*



Katelyn:*walks back* Hey,have  you guys seen my skateboard?I can't remember where I left it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks back* Hey,have  you guys seen my skateboard?I can't remember where I left it.



Carly: last I saw it, it was out front. I'll go get it for you. *gets up and starts to walk towards the door* 

Max: *ducks behind someone's trash can*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: last I saw it, it was out front. I'll go get it for you. *gets up and starts to walk towards the door*
> 
> Max: *ducks behind someone's trash can*



Katelyn:You sure you wanna get it,I mean you are sick.I can do it myself.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You sure you wanna get it,I mean you are sick.I can do it myself.



Carly: no, I can do it. *has the blanket wrapped around her we she walks out the door*

Max: *grows closer and closer very second*

Carly:*bends down to pick up the skate bowrd*

OOC: well have to continue tomorrow, I'm really tired. Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: no, I can do it. *has the blanket wrapped around her we she walks out the door*
> 
> Max: *grows closer and closer very second*
> 
> Carly:*bends down to pick up the skate bowrd*
> 
> OOC: well have to continue tomorrow, I'm really tired. Goodnight!



Katelyn:*shrugs* If you're sure,be careful!*sits back down on the couch and eats her apple*

Ooc:Night!!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here! My dad found out about the tickets...   

Max: *grabs her by the shoulder* You! Where are your friends?

Carly: Who are you!? *can't tell, because his appearance has changed into something much darker than ever before*

Max: Doesn't matter. But, for the record, it's Max. *starts dragging her towards the mansion* They're inside, aren't they? *flings the door open* GOOD AFTERNOON. For me, anyways! *laughs and pulls out his wand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here! My dad found out about the tickets...
> 
> Max: *grabs her by the shoulder* You! Where are your friends?
> 
> Carly: Who are you!? *can't tell, because his appearance has changed into something much darker than ever before*
> 
> Max: Doesn't matter. But, for the record, it's Max. *starts dragging her towards the mansion* They're inside, aren't they? *flings the door open* GOOD AFTERNOON. For me, anyways! *laughs and pulls out his wand*



Ooc:Uh oh

Katelyn:*jumps in her seat and drops her apple* What the nandos!?Who are you?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Uh oh
> 
> Katelyn:*jumps in her seat and drops her apple* What the nandos!?Who are you?!



Max: *still dragging Carly roughly* *looks at Carly* Well, you might as well tell them. It's not like you don't know.

Carly: *hesitates for a minute, not wanting to say his name*

Max: *kicks her in the back* Say it! Say it now! They're waiting!

Carly: *winces and looks up at them, painfully, like a hurt child* It's Max, guys. He's back, but he's a death eater now. *doesn't mention the dream for her own safety*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: *still dragging Carly roughly* *looks at Carly* Well, you might as well tell them. It's not like you don't know.
> 
> Carly: *hesitates for a minute, not wanting to say his name*
> 
> Max: *kicks her in the back* Say it! Say it now! They're waiting!
> 
> Carly: *winces and looks up at them, painfully, like a hurt child* It's Max, guys. He's back, but he's a death eater now. *doesn't mention the dream for her own safety*



Katelyn:*stiffens but stands up* Max?You're ex-boyfriend?*gets alittle angry but not enough to do anything drastic* Don't you dare hurt her anymore!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stiffens but stands up* Max?You're ex-boyfriend?*gets alittle angry but not enough to do anything drastic* Don't you dare hurt her anymore!



Max: Oh, I'm not here just for her. That would be stupid. I'm here for all of you now. *uses crucio on Carly and katelyn* *looks at Niall and Harry* Are you just going to make this easy for me?

Niall: *him and harry jumps forward to attack Max*

Max: *puts them both in a body bind* There's nothing you can do now. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: Oh, I'm not here just for her. That would be stupid. I'm here for all of you now. *uses crucio on Carly and katelyn* *looks at Niall and Harry* Are you just going to make this easy for me?
> 
> Niall: *him and harry jumps forward to attack Max*
> 
> Max: *puts them both in a body bind* There's nothing you can do now. *laughs*



Katelyn:*falls to the ground and screams in pain* Why are you doing this!?Stop!Please!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*falls to the ground and screams in pain* Why are you doing this!?Stop!Please!



Max: Long story, but we've got nothing but time, so I'll tell you. The dark lord wants me to bring Carly to him, because he has some business with her. After all, the only family she has left is death eaters and they all want her dead, including me. Anyways, since you are so close to Carly, you are basically like her family. We wouldn't want anything getting out about her missing, or you getting in the way, trying to rescue her. Which means I need to take you to the Lord Voldemort too. That includes the boys, too. But the dark lord did say I could have a little fun before bringing you all to him, and this is my perfect picture of fun. *smiles, and continues to torture the girls and keeping the boys in a  body bind*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: Long story, but we've got nothing but time, so I'll tell you. The dark lord wants me to bring Carly to him, because he has some business with her. After all, the only family she has left is death eaters and they all want her dead, including me. Anyways, since you are so close to Carly, you are basically like her family. We wouldn't want anything getting out about her missing, or you getting in the way, trying to rescue her. Which means I need to take you to the Lord Voldemort too. That includes the boys, too. But the dark lord did say I could have a little fun before bringing you all to him, and this is my perfect picture of fun. *smiles, and continues to torture the girls and keeping the boys in a  body bind*



Katelyn:*tears start to roll down her face* Stop!You don't need to do this!Please,let us all go!*remembers she still has her wand and tries to carefully grab it from her pocket*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tears start to roll down her face* Stop!You don't need to do this!Please,let us all go!*remembers she still has her wand and tries to carefully grab it from her pocket*



Max: *uses crucio more forcefully, prevuing her from being able to get to her wand* Why would I ever let you out of this? It is my command, and let's face it, I want you all dead as much as the dark lord does. *points his wand at Carly* Stupefy!

Carly: *blacks out*

Max: *speaks to Katelyn now* Now, I'll just do the same to you and your friends, and when you wake up, you will be in the hands of Lord Voldemort. *laughs*

OOC: I think we should let him him take them there, and then we kind of wing it from there, but they'll get out of it. Sound good? Yay or nay?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: *uses crucio more forcefully, prevuing her from being able to get to her wand* Why would I ever let you out of this? It is my command, and let's face it, I want you all dead as much as the dark lord does. *points his wand at Carly* Stupefy!
> 
> Carly: *blacks out*
> 
> Max: *speaks to Katelyn now* Now, I'll just do the same to you and your friends, and when you wake up, you will be in the hands of Lord Voldemort. *laughs*
> 
> OOC: I think we should let him him take them there, and then we kind of wing it from there, but they'll get out of it. Sound good? Yay or nay?



Katelyn:*starts to cry harder but doesn't make a sound**waits for him to stun her*

ooc: Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to cry harder but doesn't make a sound**waits for him to stun her*
> 
> ooc: Yay!



Max: *laughs really hard before stunning the other three* *starts to drag them out the door* To the port key... *smiles and walks all the way there* Ehhh this is pointless. *grabs onto them all and apparates* Ahhh we're here.

Voldemort: It's about time you got here. *narrows his eyes* What took so long!?

Max: Sorry, master. They were resisting.

Voldemort: You are far stronger than they are. I told you to do anything in for power to get them here as quickly as possible. Now it's no fun to kill when they're not even awake to witness it, so just throw them on the ground until they get up.

Max: Yes, master. *tosses them onto the hardwood floor*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: *laughs really hard before stunning the other three* *starts to drag them out the door* To the port key... *smiles and walks all the way there* Ehhh this is pointless. *grabs onto them all and apparates* Ahhh we're here.
> 
> Voldemort: It's about time you got here. *narrows his eyes* What took so long!?
> 
> Max: Sorry, master. They were resisting.
> 
> Voldemort: You are far stronger than they are. I told you to do anything in for power to get them here as quickly as possible. Now it's no fun to kill when they're not even awake to witness it, so just throw them on the ground until they get up.
> 
> Max: Yes, master. *tosses them onto the hardwood floor*



Katelyn:*feels the impact of hitting the floor and opens her eyes and sits up slowly**looks around and sees Max* Oh my god it wasn't a bad dream.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*feels the impact of hitting the floor and opens her eyes and sits up slowly**looks around and sees Max* Oh my god it wasn't a bad dream.



Voldemort: Oh good, you're awake now.

Carly: *blinks and looks around*

Niall: *shakes his head* Wh-

OOC: LWWY came out today!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Voldemort: Oh good, you're awake now.
> 
> Carly: *blinks and looks around*
> 
> Niall: *shakes his head* Wh-
> 
> OOC: LWWY came out today!



Katelyn:*pales seeing him* V-Voldemort?*glares* Why do you need Carly?She hasn't done anything.

Ooc:Ik!!Niall was so cute!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pales seeing him* V-Voldemort?*glares* Why do you need Carly?She hasn't done anything.
> 
> Ooc:Ik!!Niall was so cute!



OOC: Sorry I left yesterday! I didn't fall asleep, but my internet went out  . Have you heard of The Outsiders? (the book or the movie)

Voldemort: Oh but she did. It's actually a bit of a long story. You see, it's a bit of a favor for a few of the death eaters. They're of relation and want her dead. But, that's not all. I wouldn't just do something as a favor. Carly is a close friend of Harry Potter, the boy who lived. She knows things about him that could possibly be of value to me. And I suppose there's a chance that you might, so why not finish you all off? Besides, nobody needs a reason for the things they do in life, correct?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry I left yesterday! I didn't fall asleep, but my internet went out  . Have you heard of The Outsiders? (the book or the movie)
> 
> Voldemort: Oh but she did. It's actually a bit of a long story. You see, it's a bit of a favor for a few of the death eaters. They're of relation and want her dead. But, that's not all. I wouldn't just do something as a favor. Carly is a close friend of Harry Potter, the boy who lived. She knows things about him that could possibly be of value to me. And I suppose there's a chance that you might, so why not finish you all off? Besides, nobody needs a reason for the things they do in life, correct?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* I will never tell you anything I may know,and why do you need the boys?They don't know anything about Harry,they're muggles.

Ooc:Its fine!And nope,why?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* I will never tell you anything I may know,and why do you need the boys?They don't know anything about Harry,they're muggles.
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!And nope,why?



Voldemort: Wouldn't want anything getting out about missing girls, would I? They're the only other ones that know that you're missing. Besides, I have Carly for another reason. She always tries to stop me before I even get to Harry. It's like she protects him, but she doesn't do it for him, she just does it to be nice. She doesn't like it when people are hurt, do you, Carly?

Carly: *still dazed and a bit weak* No. *glares at him* Just let us go.

Voldemort: *laughs loudly* over my dead body!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* I will never tell you anything I may know,and why do you need the boys?They don't know anything about Harry,they're muggles.
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!And nope,why?



OOC: Oh, it's an amazing book and movie. It's SOOOOOOOOOOO SO SO SO sad though! You should read it or watch it sometime though. I cried... a LOT. But now I have a celebrity crush on Ralph Macchio


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Voldemort: Wouldn't want anything getting out about missing girls, would I? They're the only other ones that know that you're missing. Besides, I have Carly for another reason. She always tries to stop me before I even get to Harry. It's like she protects him, but she doesn't do it for him, she just does it to be nice. She doesn't like it when people are hurt, do you, Carly?
> 
> Carly: *still dazed and a bit weak* No. *glares at him* Just let us go.
> 
> Voldemort: *laughs loudly* over my dead body!



Katelyn:*glares* That can be arranged you filthy snake.Let us go!We're never going to tell you anything so why have us here?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*glares* That can be arranged you filthy snake.Let us go!We're never going to tell you anything so why have us here?



Voldemort: I think I can arrange plans to make you give up at least some of what you know. Crucio! Now, tell me what you know. The longer you keep it, the worse it gets. I could just kill you, but.. what's the fun in that? Besides, I never do favors for people.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Voldemort: I think I can arrange plans to make you give up at least some of what you know. Crucio! Now, tell me what you know. The longer you keep it, the worse it gets. I could just kill you, but.. what's the fun in that? Besides, I never do favors for people.



Katelyn:*bites her lip and shakes her head* No.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip and shakes her head* No.



Carly: *lays motionless while she's tortured* Can't you just kill us? That'd be my choice.

Voldemort: Did you just hear anything I said, you bloody idiot?

Carly: I'd give my life to keep my friends safe. I'd do it even not for someone else, but oh well...

Voldemort: *turns to Katelyn* I suggest you tell me now...

Max: Incendio! *setting fire to the whole,abandoned, old house*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *lays motionless while she's tortured* Can't you just kill us? That'd be my choice.
> 
> Voldemort: Did you just hear anything I said, you bloody idiot?
> 
> Carly: I'd give my life to keep my friends safe. I'd do it even not for someone else, but oh well...
> 
> Voldemort: *turns to Katelyn* I suggest you tell me now...
> 
> Max: Incendio! *setting fire to the whole,abandoned, old house*



Katelyn:*looks around panicked* What the!?Wheres the exit!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around panicked* What the!?Wheres the exit!?



Max: There IS no exit, moron.

Carly: *sighs and looks around* I'm too young to die. I haven't done enough yet. Seventeen isn't old enough to die...

Max: Shut up. *kicks her*

Niall: *body bind starts to wear off a bit* *struggles to get out quickly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Max: There IS no exit, moron.
> 
> Carly: *sighs and looks around* I'm too young to die. I haven't done enough yet. Seventeen isn't old enough to die...
> 
> Max: Shut up. *kicks her*
> 
> Niall: *body bind starts to wear off a bit* *struggles to get out quickly*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Dont call me a moron,and you cant let us die like this!Not in a house fire!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> [COLOR="Lime]Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Dont call me a moron,and you cant let us die like this!Not in a house fire![/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]Voldemort: I can't? Well, look what I'm doing right now? My plan, after all. *the fire rages out of control, getting closer and closer to them*[/COLOR]
> 
> Carly: *a piece of burning ceiling breaks off and falls on Carly* *screams as it lands on her*
> 
> Max: *looks at her, feeling bad, but staying silent*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Voldemort: I can't? Well, look what I'm doing right now? My plan, after all. *the fire rages out of control, getting closer and closer to them*
> 
> Carly: *a piece of burning ceiling breaks off and falls on Carly* *screams as it lands on her*
> 
> Max: *looks at her, feeling bad, but staying silent*



Katelyn:Carly! *starts to sweat from the heat* You monsters!You're dispicable,killing innocent people!*looks around scared*Please!Let us go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly! *starts to sweat from the heat* You monsters!You're dispicable,killing innocent people!*looks around scared*Please!Let us go!



Max; *smirks* I don't mind that title...

Carly: *tries to push it off herself, as it is still burning her* *her shirt and the ends of her hair are in flames* *a few windows break from the flames*

Niall: *gets out of the body bind and jumps up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max; *smirks* I don't mind that title...
> 
> Carly: *tries to push it off herself, as it is still burning her* *her shirt and the ends of her hair are in flames* *a few windows break from the flames*
> 
> Niall: *gets out of the body bind and jumps up*



Katelyn:*glares at him but looks at Niall* Niall help Carly! *flinches when a small piece of wood on fire hits her cheek and takes it off**can't see through the smoke* Wheres Harry?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*glares at him but looks at Niall* Niall help Carly! *flinches when a small piece of wood on fire hits her cheek and takes it off**can't see through the smoke* Wheres Harry?



Voldemort: Have fun. *apparates with Max*

Niall: Harry's good. The body bind is just wearing off of him. He'll get you in a minute.

Carly: *gets up and runs to Niall*

Niall: We need to get out of here, ok?

Harry: *grabs Katelyn* Let's go!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Voldemort: Have fun. *apparates with Max*
> 
> Niall: Harry's good. The body bind is just wearing off of him. He'll get you in a minute.
> 
> Carly: *gets up and runs to Niall*
> 
> Niall: We need to get out of here, ok?
> 
> Harry: *grabs Katelyn* Let's go!



Katelyn:*holds onto him* Where?!Theres no door,only windows.*coughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*holds onto him* Where?!Theres no door,only windows.*coughs*



Harry: We're on the bottom floor. *coughs* You can jump out into some bushes. *rushes with her towards the window* Ok, ready set go! Jump out! Hurry!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: We're on the bottom floor. *coughs* You can jump out into some bushes. *rushes with her towards the window* Ok, ready set go! Jump out! Hurry!



Katelyn:*jumps out and lands in a bush* Come on guys! *gets off the bush and gets dizzy**falls down on her knees holding her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps out and lands in a bush* Come on guys! *gets off the bush and gets dizzy**falls down on her knees holding her head*



Harry: *flings himself out, next to her* You'll be ok.

Niall: *climbs out the window, still dragging Carly*

Carly: *about to be yanked out the window* *half of the ceiling collapses on her*

Niall: *gasps and yanks her as hard as he can, and she's dragged out* *lays her in the grass next to the bush* That was close.

Carly: *lays in the grass, blacked out and burnt badly, with a few broken bones*

OOC: There's the escape I called for


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *flings himself out, next to her* You'll be ok.
> 
> Niall: *climbs out the window, still dragging Carly*
> 
> Carly: *about to be yanked out the window* *half of the ceiling collapses on her*
> 
> Niall: *gasps and yanks her as hard as he can, and she's dragged out* *lays her in the grass next to the bush* That was close.
> 
> Carly: *lays in the grass, blacked out and burnt badly, with a few broken bones*
> 
> OOC: There's the escape I called for



Katelyn:*nods and looks up at him* How about you?Are you ok,are you hurt?

Ooc:


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and looks up at him* How about you?Are you ok,are you hurt?
> 
> Ooc:



Harry: I'm not hurt, but I don't know about Carly...

Carly: *is a bit blackened* *has 3rd degree burns*

OOC: Going to Easton's football game. Be back later.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I'm not hurt, but I don't know about Carly...
> 
> Carly: *is a bit blackened* *has 3rd degree burns*
> 
> OOC: Going to Easton's football game. Be back later.



Katelyn*looks at her and sighs* I suppose we might be going back to the hospital,do you guys think she broke anything?I can fix broken bones.

Ooc:Okay,see ya!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Guess who's back from the dead!


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Guess who's back from the dead!



Ooc:Well hello!


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Well hello!



OOC:


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC:



Ooc:How've you been?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn*looks at her and sighs* I suppose we might be going back to the hospital,do you guys think she broke anything?I can fix broken bones.
> 
> Ooc:Okay,see ya!



Niall: I don't know. I think we should just let the doctors figure it out. She sure does get hurt a lot...

OOC: Im back! It was amazing, it was brilliant, it was beautiful. We WON 47-7!! We beat them so bad! Easton played good as well.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I don't know. I think we should just let the doctors figure it out. She sure does get hurt a lot...
> 
> OOC: Im back! It was amazing, it was brilliant, it was beautiful. We WON 47-7!! We beat them so bad! Easton played good as well.



Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,she might as well have her own room there.*stands up and loses her balance but catches herself*

Ooc:Thats great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,she might as well have her own room there.*stands up and loses her balance but catches herself*
> 
> Ooc:Thats great!



Harry: Are you sure you're ok, Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Are you sure you're ok, Katelyn?



Katelyn:Yeah,just a bit dizzy.I must have breathed in too much smoke or something.

Ooc:Wow I had no idea it was Saturday,I thought it was Friday!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,just a bit dizzy.I must have breathed in too much smoke or something.
> 
> Ooc:Wow I had no idea it was Saturday,I thought it was Friday!



Harry: Ok, you'll be ok. I don't even know where we are...

Niall: We could be in a different country for all we know...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,just a bit dizzy.I must have breathed in too much smoke or something.
> 
> Ooc:Wow I had no idea it was Saturday,I thought it was Friday!



OOC: well I'm sure glad it's Saturday.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ok, you'll be ok. I don't even know where we are...
> 
> Niall: We could be in a different country for all we know...



Katelyn:*looks around* I can go look around and see if theres a town near.What do you think?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around* I can go look around and see if theres a town near.What do you think?



Harry: I'll go with you.

Niall: I'll stay here with Carly.

Carly: *still passed out, barely breathing st sll*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I'll go with you.
> 
> Niall: I'll stay here with Carly.
> 
> Carly: *still passed out, barely breathing st sll*



Katelyn:*nods* Sounds good to me.Lets go.*starts to walk in a direction* Now where would a town be?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Sounds good to me.Lets go.*starts to walk in a direction* Now where would a town be?



Harry: i dunno. Could be feet away, could be miles away...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: i dunno. Could be feet away, could be miles away...



Katelyn:*sighs* Yippee.*looks around* Hopefully we're not that far from home,I really dont wanna have to stay somewhere in a place I dont know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Yippee.*looks around* Hopefully we're not that far from home,I really dont wanna have to stay somewhere in a place I dont know.



Harry: Understood. *looks up at a sign* Hmm... This is in German. Are we in Germany?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Understood. *looks up at a sign* Hmm... This is in German. Are we in Germany?



Katelyn:Germany?I've never been here before,is that far from Ireland?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Germany?I've never been here before,is that far from Ireland?



Harry: *scratches the back of his head* Well, it's not as far away as America is, but it's a few countries away from Ireland. It'll be a bit of a trip back. A plane ride anyways. But I don't think Carl can make a plane ride in that condition. She might die.. *sighs and looks back* We should tell them where we are, though...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *scratches the back of his head* Well, it's not as far away as America is, but it's a few countries away from Ireland. It'll be a bit of a trip back. A plane ride anyways. But I don't think Carl can make a plane ride in that condition. She might die.. *sighs and looks back* We should tell them where we are, though...



Katelyn:I suppose so.*frowns*But how can we help her and get her home then?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I suppose so.*frowns*But how can we help her and get her home then?



Harry: I think our only choice is to take her to a hospital here, have them help her, and then she'll be able to make the flight, if she lives...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I think our only choice is to take her to a hospital here, have them help her, and then she'll be able to make the flight, if she lives...



Katelyn:*sigh* Hopefully she will,I mean she made it through being beaten and shot.You think we should find a hispital first or tell them where we are?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sigh* Hopefully she will,I mean she made it through being beaten and shot.You think we should find a hispital first or tell them where we are?



Harry: I'll go look for a hospital while you tell them where we are. I don't know, honestly. I think being tortured and burned is worse. Half of the ceiling collapsed on her. She could have a broken back or neck.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I'll go look for a hospital while you tell them where we are. I don't know, honestly. I think being tortured and burned is worse. Half of the ceiling collapsed on her. She could have a broken back or neck.



Katelyn:*nods*Then we better get her help fast.You'll be careful,right?You will try not to get lost or hurt?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*Then we better get her help fast.You'll be careful,right?You will try not to get lost or hurt?



Harry: I won't get lost. I have my phone. If I get lost, I'll call you.

Niall: *looks at Carly laying flat in the grass* Hmm..

Carly: *her skin is all crispy with third degree burns and worse* *her back is broken a little in one spot from the ceiling falling*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I won't get lost. I have my phone. If I get lost, I'll call you.
> 
> Niall: *looks at Carly laying flat in the grass* Hmm..
> 
> Carly: *her skin is all crispy with third degree burns and worse* *her back is broken a little in one spot from the ceiling falling*



Katelyn:Or if you're hurt,but okay.I'll go back to them then.*starts to walk back where they are*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Or if you're hurt,but okay.I'll go back to them then.*starts to walk back where they are*



Harry: *nods and walks in the other direction*

OOC: Friend drama...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods and walks in the other direction*
> 
> OOC: Friend drama...



Katelyn:*finds the two and walks over* Hey Ni,we found out we're in Germany.

Ooc:Thats never good


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finds the two and walks over* Hey Ni,we found out we're in Germany.
> 
> Ooc:Thats never good



Niall: That's not good. We'd have to fly home... *sighs*

OOC: Nope! It's her drama actually, but she needs help with it..


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: That's not good. We'd have to fly home... *sighs*
> 
> OOC: Nope! It's her drama actually, but she needs help with it..



Katelyn:We know,and we know that Carl can't get on a plane because she might...ya know.So Harry went to look for a hospital so they can help.


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Aw,thats hard sometimes.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We know,and we know that Carl can't get on a plane because she might...ya know.So Harry went to look for a hospital so they can help.



Niall: Well, i guess that's good. *sighs* *lays back in the wet grass* She better live... *closes his eyes lightly, staying awake*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Well, i guess that's good. *sighs* *lays back in the wet grass* She better live... *closes his eyes lightly, staying awake*



Katelyn:We're hoping she will.*puts her phone on sound and looks around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We're hoping she will.*puts her phone on sound and looks around*



Harry: *walks into a downtown area* *finds a hospital* Found it! Yes! *takes a picture of the street sign, so he remembers* Good thing german people can speak english... I actually realize now that it's a good thing that they learn it in school... *starts to run back to the others*

Niall: Hoping? She better. She HAS to! She keeps us all together! If we fight, she fixes it. We'd fall apart without her!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *walks into a downtown area* *finds a hospital* Found it! Yes! *takes a picture of the street sign, so he remembers* Good thing german people can speak english... I actually realize now that it's a good thing that they learn it in school... *starts to run back to the others*
> 
> Niall: Hoping? She better. She HAS to! She keeps us all together! If we fight, she fixes it. We'd fall apart without her!



Katelyn:Calm down!I'm sure she will make it,but I can't promise that Nialler.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Calm down!I'm sure she will make it,but I can't promise that Nialler.



Niall: *picks up a rock and throws it really hard toward the still burning house* *the rock lands in the crumbling living room*

Harry: *finds them* I'm here and I found a hospital. I don't really know how to get her there without making her injuries any worse though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *picks up a rock and throws it really hard toward the still burning house* *the rock lands in the crumbling living room*
> 
> Harry: *finds them* I'm here and I found a hospital. I don't really know how to get her there without making her injuries any worse though.



Katelyn:*sighs* I can levitate her until we get closer to muggles,but I dunno after that.I can try to make a wheelchair or gurney or something like that to help,but I am only a third year so it might not happen.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I can levitate her until we get closer to muggles,but I dunno after that.I can try to make a wheelchair or gurney or something like that to help,but I am only a third year so it might not happen.



Harry: Ehhh that's creepy. Let's just have Niall carry her...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ehhh that's creepy. Let's just have Niall carry her...



Katelyn:*frowns* Okay then,no magic.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Okay then,no magic.



Niall: *lifts Carly up* How do we explain to them what happened anyways?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *lifts Carly up* How do we explain to them what happened anyways?



Katelyn:*shrugs* How about the truth,just change a few details.We were all playing with fire when it went crazy and she got burned worse then us.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* How about the truth,just change a few details.We were all playing with fire when it went crazy and she got burned worse then us.



Harry: If we were playing with fire and it burned down a property that didn't belong to us, wouldn't that be considered a crime?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: If we were playing with fire and it burned down a property that didn't belong to us, wouldn't that be considered a crime?



Katelyn:*sighs* Then what do you guys think?I obviously can't make up an idea. *looks at the house*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Then what do you guys think?I obviously can't make up an idea. *looks at the house*



Niall: We could say that we saw the place burning, and went in to check if anyone was in there and needed help? *coughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: We could say that we saw the place burning, and went in to check if anyone was in there and needed help? *coughs*



Katelyn:*nods* That's good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* That's good.



Harry: ok, let's get going. *starts walking*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: ok, let's get going. *starts walking*



Katelyn:*follows behind him quietly thinking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows behind him quietly thinking*



Niall: *looks at Katelyn* Watcha thinking about?

OOC: Have you seen the movie: A Cinderella Story?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *looks at Katelyn* Watcha thinking about?
> 
> OOC: Have you seen the movie: A Cinderella Story?



Katelyn:Its kinda sad,but I was picturing what our lives would be without Carly.*shakes her head* And I dont like the picture I'm seeing.

Ooc:I think,is it the one with Hilary Duff?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Its kinda sad,but I was picturing what our lives would be without Carly.*shakes her head* And I dont like the picture I'm seeing.
> 
> Ooc:I think,is it the one with Hilary Duff?



Harry: What do you think it'd be like?

OOC: Yes. Do you like it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: What do you think it'd be like?
> 
> OOC: Yes. Do you like it?



Katelyn:*looks at the ground walking*Niall would be depressed,The other boys would be sad and miss her terribly but nothing like him,I would probably be angry all the time and not happy at all,and you would be the same except the anger,and we would fight alot more and we couldnt fix anything because when we fight she talks to us,or me,and makes us see what we did wrong and how to fix it.

Ooc:Yeah,I like all the Cinderella stories


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the ground walking*Niall would be depressed,The other boys would be sad and miss her terribly but nothing like him,I would probably be angry all the time and not happy at all,and you would be the same except the anger,and we would fight alot more and we couldnt fix anything because when we fight she talks to us,or me,and makes us see what we did wrong and how to fix it.
> 
> Ooc:Yeah,I like all the Cinderella stories



Harry: Yeah, and that just wouldn't be good. WE need her. She's what makes us a family.

Niall: *watches the ground and nods*

OOC: Well i'm watching this one for the first time and I really like it


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah, and that just wouldn't be good. WE need her. She's what makes us a family.
> 
> Niall: *watches the ground and nods*
> 
> OOC: Well i'm watching this one for the first time and I really like it



Katelyn:Yeah,our weird,crazy,dysfunctional family.But I don't think it should be any other way honestly.

Ooc:Thats good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,our weird,crazy,dysfunctional family.But I don't think it should be any other way honestly.
> 
> Ooc:Thats good!



Niall: Yeah.

Harry: Normal is kind of over rated anyways.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Yeah.
> 
> Harry: Normal is kind of over rated anyways.



Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,who wants to be normal?Being quarky is much better.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,who wants to be normal?Being quarky is much better.



Niall: Exactly.

OOC: I've only cried during three movies in my life, but A Cinderella Story makes me cry... I don't know why...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Exactly.
> 
> OOC: I've only cried during three movies in my life, but A Cinderella Story makes me cry... I don't know why...



Katelyn:*nods and starts to hum Your Song by Elton John*

Ooc:I dont even know how many times I've cried cause of movies!Probably a bit though.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and starts to hum Your Song by Elton John*
> 
> Ooc:I dont even know how many times I've cried cause of movies!Probably a bit though.



Harry: We're almost there now.

OOC: I still can't stop crying and I finished watching the movie! Probably because I know fairytales like that just don't happen.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: We're almost there now.
> 
> OOC: I still can't stop crying and I finished watching the movie  Probably because I know fairytales like that just don't happen.



Katelyn:*stops humming* Thats good,she really needs to be treated.

Ooc:Aw,it would be amazayn if they could!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops humming* Thats good,she really needs to be treated.
> 
> Ooc:Aw,it would be amazayn if they could!



Harry: I know, it's only a few minutes away.

OOC: I know... Maybe that way some of us wouldn't be forever alone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I know, it's only a few minutes away.
> 
> OOC: I know... Maybe that way some of us wouldn't be forever alone.



Katelyn:Wicked.

Ooc:Yeah that would be better


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Wicked.
> 
> Ooc:Yeah that would be better



Niall: *trudges through the grass*

Harry: *nods as they walk into the downtown area*

OOC: Exactly...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *trudges through the grass*
> 
> Harry: *nods as they walk into the downtown area*
> 
> OOC: Exactly...



Katelyn:*follows them looking around the town*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows them looking around the town*



Harry: *walks to the doors* Ok, we're here. Let's go in.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *walks to the doors* Ok, we're here. Let's go in.



Katelyn:*walks in**goes straight to the secretary* Excuse me,my friend needs help.Right now.

Secretary:*calls someone to come get her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in**goes straight to the secretary* Excuse me,my friend needs help.Right now.
> 
> Secretary:*calls someone to come get her*



Nurse: *comes out* I'll take her from here. *takes Carly out of Niall's arms and takes her to a room*

Niall: Hmmm. Strong nurse.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Nurse: *comes out* I'll take her from here. *takes Carly out of Niall's arms and takes her to a room*
> 
> Niall: Hmmm. Strong nurse.



Katelyn:*nods and sits down in a seat**taps her foot nervously*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and sits down in a seat**taps her foot nervously*



Niall: *stretches and sits down*

Harry: *texting on his phone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *stretches and sits down*
> 
> Harry: *texting on his phone*



Katelyn:*puts in her earbuds and looks for a movie to watch on an app**finds one shes never watched*Have you guys ever heard of a film called "Love Actually"?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts in her earbuds and looks for a movie to watch on an app**finds one shes never watched*Have you guys ever heard of a film called "Love Actually"?



Niall: Yeah, I've seen it.

Harry: *jumps up* YES! It's my favorite movie!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Yeah, I've seen it.
> 
> Harry: *jumps up* YES! It's my favorite movie!



Katelyn:*giggles*So its good?I read the description and it sounds really interesting.I think I may like it.*waits for it to load*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles*So its good?I read the description and it sounds really interesting.I think I may like it.*waits for it to load*



Harry: Well, I'm watching it with you. *sits down next to her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Well, I'm watching it with you. *sits down next to her*



Katelyn:*holds out an earbud for him**jokes* Well since you asked so nicely,yes you can watch it with me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*holds out an earbud for him**jokes* Well since you asked so nicely,yes you can watch it with me.



Harry: I don't care. **laughs and takes the earbud* I love this movie so much.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I don't care. **laughs and takes the earbud* I love this movie so much.



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes but smiles* It must be pretty good then if you love it alot.*holds it so they can both see and watches the beginning*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes but smiles* It must be pretty good then if you love it alot.*holds it so they can both see and watches the beginning*



Harry: it is. i think you'll like it. *smiles and watches it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: it is. i think you'll like it. *smiles and watches it*



Katelyn:*nods* I think I will too.*yawns and lays her head on his shoulder watching the movie quietly*

Ooc:I'm here!I went to Magic Kingdom all day so I couldnt get on 'till now.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I think I will too.*yawns and lays her head on his shoulder watching the movie quietly*
> 
> Ooc:I'm here!I went to Magic Kingdom all day so I couldnt get on 'till now.



Niall: *watches the clock like it's a TV program*

OOC: It's ok! I understand! You're so lucky! I have school tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *watches the clock like it's a TV program*
> 
> OOC: It's ok! I understand! You're so lucky! I have school tomorrow!!!!



Katelyn:*gives her attention to the movie*

Ooc:Ugh,I am not ready to go back to school.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives her attention to the movie*
> 
> Ooc:Ugh,I am not ready to go back to school.



Harry: *watches the movie intently, without saying a word*

OOC: You think I am? Haha! I haven't even gotten a break!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *watches the movie intently, without saying a word*
> 
> OOC: You think I am? Haha! I haven't even gotten a break!



Ooc:Haha I dont think anyone is ready for school!

Katelyn:*smiles liking the movie*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha I dont think anyone is ready for school!
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles liking the movie*



Harry: *laughs at her*

OOC: I hear that. ahaha


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *laughs at her*
> 
> OOC: I hear that. ahaha



Katelyn:*shakes her head at him* This is really good!I can't believe I've never seen it before.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head at him* This is really good!I can't believe I've never seen it before.



Harry: I've probably seen it a million times.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I've probably seen it a million times.



Katelyn:Wow,you must really be in love with it!*looks back at the film*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Wow,you must really be in love with it!*looks back at the film*



Harry: I am!

OOC: Gotta go. I'll be on after school tomorrow!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I am!
> 
> OOC: Gotta go. I'll be on after school tomorrow!



Katelyn:*laughs**watches the rest of the movie*

Ooc:Okay bye!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs**watches the rest of the movie*
> 
> Ooc:Okay bye!



Niall: *yawns*

OOC: hello!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *yawns*
> 
> OOC: hello!



Ooc:Hiya!

Katelyn:*stands up and stretches*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hiya!
> 
> Katelyn:*stands up and stretches*



Niall: *listens to the clock tick as time passes*

Harry: *sits back in his seat*

OOC: I'm trying to eat healthy. Wish me luck. So far today I've eaten some mini crackers, mini pieces of cheese, and right now I'm eating some cherry tomatoes.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *listens to the clock tick as time passes*
> 
> Harry: *sits back in his seat*
> 
> OOC: I'm trying to eat healthy. Wish me luck. So far today I've eaten some mini crackers, mini pieces of cheese, and right now I'm eating some cherry tomatoes.



Katelyn:*walks across the hall and gets a cup of water**walks back to her seat and drinks it looking outside*

Ooc:Good luck!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks across the hall and gets a cup of water**walks back to her seat and drinks it looking outside*
> 
> Ooc:Good luck!



Harry: *yawns and picks up a magazine to read*

OOC: Thanks! hahah  Going for a run after dinner.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *yawns and picks up a magazine to read*
> 
> OOC: Thanks! hahah  Going for a run after dinner.



Katelyn:*throws away her cup**sighs and puts her chin in her hands* We are really in hospitals way too often.*

Ooc:You're welcome,and okay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*throws away her cup**sighs and puts her chin in her hands* We are really in hospitals way too often.*
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome,and okay!



Harry: Yeah. It's like we're used to it now. *smiles a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah. It's like we're used to it now. *smiles a bit*



Katelyn:*nods* I think we are too,I'm even getting used to them and I hate hospitals.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I think we are too,I'm even getting used to them and I hate hospitals.



Niall: *looks up* Ironically enough, Carly hates them too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *looks up* Ironically enough, Carly hates them too.



Katelyn:*lays back in her seat* Well that makes it worse.Do you think we're ever gonna stop going to them so much?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays back in her seat* Well that makes it worse.Do you think we're ever gonna stop going to them so much?



Niall: Probably, but if this no-nosed guy keeps following us, I'm really not sure.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Probably, but if this no-nosed guy keeps following us, I'm really not sure.



Katelyn:*bites her lip to not giggle* Hopefully he thinks we died in the fire.And his name is Voldemort,but I like no-nose better.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip to not giggle* Hopefully he thinks we died in the fire.And his name is Voldemort,but I like no-nose better.



Niall: But some time ago Carly said that Voldemort can see everything. So, doesn't he already know that we made it out?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: But some time ago Carly said that Voldemort can see everything. So, doesn't he already know that we made it out?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe,he doesnt know some things about Harry though.But then again he is much more special than us so maybe he does know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe,he doesnt know some things about Harry though.But then again he is much more special than us so maybe he does know.



Niall: I've heard Carly talk about that before too.

Doctor: *walks out* You should be able to see her in a few hours, but not for very long. She's in critical condition, and there is still a 99% chance she won't make it.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I've heard Carly talk about that before too.
> 
> Doctor: *walks out* You should be able to see her in a few hours, but not for very long. She's in critical condition, and there is still a 99% chance she won't make it.



Katelyn:*turns to the doctor* 99%?That means theres still a chance she'll live,right?

Ooc:Sorry I left,I went to get dinner!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to the doctor* 99%?That means theres still a chance she'll live,right?
> 
> Ooc:Sorry I left,I went to get dinner!



Doctor: I guess, but I REALLY doubt it. I'm sorry.

OOC: It's cool


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Doctor: I guess, but I REALLY doubt it. I'm sorry.
> 
> OOC: It's cool



Katelyn:*frowns and shakes her head**puts her head in her hands*

Ooc:Yay!Did you hear what might have happened to Niall?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns and shakes her head**puts her head in her hands*
> 
> Ooc:Yay!Did you hear what might have happened to Niall?



Doctor: *walks back*

OOC: NO! WHAT!?!?!?!? IS MY BABY HURT!?!?!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: *walks back*
> 
> OOC: NO! WHAT!?!?!?!? IS MY BABY HURT!?!?!?



Ooc:No,but he might have accidentally signed a marriage certificate....

Katelyn:*says quietly but loud enough they can hear*You think shes going to make it?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:No,but he might have accidentally signed a marriage certificate....
> 
> [/COLOR="Lime"]Katelyn:*says quietly but loud enough they can hear*You think shes going to make it?[/COLOR]



OOC: Oh.... THAT. No, he didn't. Someone made that rumor up. Niall's tweeted: Hahhaha I was gettin mentions and dm's last night askin me if I was married! Hahahahah heard it all now! People actually believe this stuff

Niall: *didn't hear her* *watches the nurses walk around behind the desk*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh.... THAT. No, he didn't. Someone made that rumor up. Niall's tweeted: Hahhaha I was gettin mentions and dm's last night askin me if I was married! Hahahahah heard it all now! People actually believe this stuff
> 
> Niall: *didn't hear her* *watches the nurses walk around behind the desk*



Ooc:Thank goodness!I dont believe alot of things like that but that one kinda got me freaked.

Katelyn:*sighs and sits up**pulls her knees to her chest and wraps her arms around them,puts her head down*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thank goodness!I dont believe alot of things like that but that one kinda got me freaked.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs and sits up**pulls her knees to her chest and wraps her arms around them,puts her head down*



OOC: I never listen to anything unless I've heard or seen them say it.

Niall: *sits quietly, never before being so quiet in his life*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I never listen to anything unless I've heard or seen them say it.
> 
> Niall: *sits quietly, never before being so quiet in his life*



Katelyn:*tries to think positive things so she doesnt cry*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tries to think positive things so she doesnt cry*



Harry: *keeps reading the magazine*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *keeps reading the magazine*



Katelyn:*takes out her phone and puts in her earbuds**watches Toy Story*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and puts in her earbuds**watches Toy Story*



Niall: *grabs some paper and starts to write down some lyrics*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *grabs some paper and starts to write down some lyrics*



Katelyn:*looks at him curiously but turns back to her movie*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him curiously but turns back to her movie*



Doctor: *comes out a few hours later* You can see her now but she isn't awake and she won't be awake for a long time...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Doctor: *comes out a few hours later* You can see her now but she isn't awake and she won't be awake for a long time...



Katelyn:*nods and stands up waiting for the boys*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and stands up waiting for the boys*



Niall: *they both get up to follow*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *they both get up to follow*



Katelyn:*walks to her door and takes a deep breath**opens the door and walks in*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to her door and takes a deep breath**opens the door and walks in*



Carly: *still knocked out, attached to a bunch of machines and life support*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *still knocked out, attached to a bunch of machines and life support*



Katelyn:*walks slowly to a couch and sits down**looks at her and the machines frowning*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks slowly to a couch and sits down**looks at her and the machines frowning*



Niall: *him and Harry lean against the wall, using one foot to support themselves*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *him and Harry lean against the wall, using one foot to support themselves*



Katelyn:Shes going to make it,right?

Ooc:Sorry I left!Its our last day at W.D.W and we spent all day at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Shes going to make it,right?
> 
> Ooc:Sorry I left!Its our last day at W.D.W and we spent all day at Magic Kingdom!



Doctor: As I've said, I don't think she'll make it, but...

OOC: It's ok! I'm SORRY it's your last day! That STINKS!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: As I've said, I don't think she'll make it, but...
> 
> OOC: It's ok! I'm SORRY it's your last day! That STINKS!



Katelyn:But what?

Ooc:It does but I'm alittle happy I get to see my friends again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:But what?
> 
> Ooc:It does but I'm alittle happy I get to see my friends again.



Doctor: Well, some people defy all odds. But, your friend, Carly here is very weak, and she's showing no signs that she'll pull through.

OOC: I'd rather stay in Disney World than see my friends. But then again, I'd like to take my best friend to Disney World with me


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: Well, some people defy all odds. But, your friend, Carly here is very weak, and she's showing no signs that she'll pull through.
> 
> OOC: I'd rather stay in Disney World than see my friends. But then again, I'd like to take my best friend to Disney World with me



Katelyn:*shakes her head* Carl can do it,she'll get better.

Ooc:That would be so cool to take them!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* Carl can do it,she'll get better.
> 
> Ooc:That would be so cool to take them!



Doctor: But you're not a doctor, and I don't think she will. She hasn't even woken up yet after all.

OOC: I'm trying to convince my mom to take my best friend with us in a couple years.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: But you're not a doctor, and I don't think she will. She hasn't even woken up yet after all.
> 
> OOC: I'm trying to convince my mom to take my best friend with us in a couple years.



Katelyn:*shrugs* She may later,and just because I'm not a doctor doesn't mean I can't have my opinion on the matter.

Ooc:Well I hope she'll let you!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* She may later,and just because I'm not a doctor doesn't mean I can't have my opinion on the matter.
> 
> Ooc:Well I hope she'll let you!



Doctor: That's true, but you don't know real facts about injuries.

OOC: Me too! Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: That's true, but you don't know real facts about injuries.
> 
> OOC: Me too! Thanks!



Katelyn:*shrugs again* So?I dont care about the facts,I just care about my best friend living.No matter if the odds are against her.

Ooc:You're Welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs again* So?I dont care about the facts,I just care about my best friend living.No matter if the odds are against her.
> 
> Ooc:You're Welcome!



Doctor: Well even if she does defy the odds, she will still have to be in here for weeks. She broke a part in her back and a few others bones including her leg and right wrist. She could be in here for a month or more.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: Well even if she does defy the odds, she will still have to be in here for weeks. She broke a part in her back and a few others bones including her leg and right wrist. She could be in here for a month or more.



Katelyn:Okay,I guess I'm not surprised.*moves her legs so shes sitting criss-cross*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,I guess I'm not surprised.*moves her legs so shes sitting criss-cross*



Niall: *stares at the ceiling*

Carly: *the low reading on the heart monitor gets even lower, but not death low*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *stares at the ceiling*
> 
> Carly: *the low reading on the heart monitor gets even lower, but not death low*



Katelyn:*looks at her hands in her lap*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her hands in her lap*



Harry: *bites his nail*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *bites his nail*



Katelyn:*puts in one earbud and listens to "Viva La Vida" by Coldplay*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts in one earbud and listens to "Viva La Vida" by Coldplay*



Harry: *picks up a magazine and begins to read it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *picks up a magazine and begins to read it*



Katelyn:*sighs,sits upside down in her seat again and texts random people in her contacts*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs,sits upside down in her seat again and texts random people in her contacts*



Niall: *covers something in his pocket with his hand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *covers something in his pocket with his hand*



Katelyn:*puts her phone away and looks up* Are you guys hungry?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her phone away and looks up* Are you guys hungry?



Niall: *takes his hand off of the thing in his pocket* *shakes his head* No...

Harry: Not really.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *takes his hand off of the thing in his pocket* *shakes his head* No...
> 
> Harry: Not really.



Katelyn:*sits upright and stands*  I am so I guess I'll go find the cafeteria,if anything does happen can you call me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits upright and stands*  I am so I guess I'll go find the cafeteria,if anything does happen can you call me?



Niall: *nods* Yeah, but nothing will. So, don't expect anything.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *nods* Yeah, but nothing will. So, don't expect anything.



Katelyn:*shrugs and walks out of the room looking for the cafeteria*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs and walks out of the room looking for the cafeteria*



OOC: i've got to go to bed. I have to stay after school tomorrow, but my usual bus ride home is so long that I'll get home at the same time since I'll be driven home tomorrow. Have a nice trip home if that's what you'll be doing tomorrow while I'm at school.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: i've got to go to bed. I have to stay after school tomorrow, but my usual bus ride home is so long that I'll get home at the same time since I'll be driven home tomorrow. Have a nice trip home if that's what you'll be doing tomorrow while I'm at school.



Ooc:Thanks!Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here. But, I bet your still on your way home 

Niall: *looks around the room*


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:I'm here!We got ANOTHER surprise today!

Katelyn:*finds the cafeteria and walks in**doesnt see any food she's ever tasted so she walks over to where the tacos are and buys some**walks to a table and eats*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I'm here!We got ANOTHER surprise today!
> 
> Katelyn:*finds the cafeteria and walks in**doesnt see any food she's ever tasted so she walks over to where the tacos are and buys some**walks to a table and eats*



OOC: Ooooh! What was it!?

Harry: *taps his foot and drums with his fingers on his knees*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ooooh! What was it!?
> 
> Harry: *taps his foot and drums with his fingers on his knees*



Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her trash**goes to the room and walks in* Okay,tacos are officially my favorite food!*walks back to her seat and sits*Just needed to get that out of my system.

Ooc:We're staying at the beach for the weekend!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her trash**goes to the room and walks in* Okay,tacos are officially my favorite food!*walks back to her seat and sits*Just needed to get that out of my system.
> 
> Ooc:We're staying at the beach for the weekend!



Harry: *looks up at her and smiles bit* Tacos are my favorite food too. And they have been forever. Kind of surprising that they have tacos in Germany though. *laughs*

OOC: Lucky you! I went to the beach this summer with my best friend for a week.  I'm going to Disney in somewhere between 35-40 days


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks up at her and smiles bit* Tacos are my favorite food too. And they have been forever. Kind of surprising that they have tacos in Germany though. *laughs*
> 
> OOC: Lucky you! I went to the beach this summer with my best friend for a week.  I'm going to Disney in somewhere between 35-40 days



Katelyn:*smiles and giggles* Guess we have a couple of things in common,huh?

Ooc:I know!And thats great,I hope the days go by fast for you!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and giggles* Guess we have a couple of things in common,huh?
> 
> Ooc:I know!And thats great,I hope the days go by fast for you!



Harry: I guess so, and that's why we make the perfect couple. *smiles at her with a cheeky grin*

OOC: I'm sure they will. Time's been flying lately... Been doing a bunch of crazy stuff with my friends and what not...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I guess so, and that's why we make the perfect couple. *smiles at her with a cheeky grin*
> 
> OOC: I'm sure they will. Time's been flying lately... Been doing a bunch of crazy stuff with my friends and what not...



Katelyn:*blushes but smiles back at him* Ofcourse!

Ooc:Ooh cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes but smiles back at him* Ofcourse!
> 
> Ooc:Ooh cool!



Harry: *smiles and nods*

Niall: *looks at the clock, tiredly*

OOC: But I'm truly ready to feel the Disney magic


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *smiles and nods*
> 
> Niall: *looks at the clock, tiredly*
> 
> OOC: But I'm truly ready to feel the Disney magic



Katelyn:*yawns and lays back in her seat**hums Wanted by Hunter Hayes*

Ooc:I already miss it!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns and lays back in her seat**hums Wanted by Hunter Hayes*
> 
> Ooc:I already miss it!



Harry: *fixes his hair with his hands and looks at the tv in the room*

OOC: I'm sure you do. I'm sorry you had to leave. I always hate leaving the world. I wish I could live there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *fixes his hair with his hands and looks at the tv in the room*
> 
> OOC: I'm sure you do. I'm sorry you had to leave. I always hate leaving the world. I wish I could live there.



Katelyn:*lays across the couch and looks at the ceiling,bored*

Ooc:Its fine,and it would probably be the best thing in the world to live in Disney!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays across the couch and looks at the ceiling,bored*
> 
> Ooc:Its fine,and it would probably be the best thing in the world to live in Disney!



Harry: *changes the TV to a soap opra*

Carly: *a few of her fingers move*

OOC: I think I'd like to work there when I'm older. But my other dream job is a marine biologist. I figure there are spots available for a marine biologist at Coral Reef?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *changes the TV to a soap opra*
> 
> Carly: *a few of her fingers move*
> 
> OOC: I think I'd like to work there when I'm older. But my other dream job is a marine biologist. I figure there are spots available for a marine biologist at Coral Reef?



Katelyn:*turns her head and barely sees her moves but she does**sits up really fast* Did anyone else see that?Or am I going mental?

Ooc:I'm pretty sure there are and that would be cool!I wanna do the college problem and be a performer like Belle in the Beauty and The Beast musical!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns her head and barely sees her moves but she does**sits up really fast* Did anyone else see that?Or am I going mental?
> 
> Ooc:I'm pretty sure there are and that would be cool!I wanna do the college problem and be a performer like Belle in the Beauty and The Beast musical!



Niall: *leans forward in his chair* No, I saw it too. There's a spark of life in there somewhere. *smiles*

OOC: See, that's what I can't decide. I'd like to either follow the marine biologist choice, or work as princess parade performer. I'd probably be Belle, because I think I probably look most like her. Brown hair, brow eyes. When my hair is curled, I look a good bit like her. I want to do the college program too. I'm pretty positive that I will. What ever college I choose will be based off of wether they have the Disney program or not.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *leans forward in his chair* No, I saw it too. There's a spark of life in there somewhere. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: See, that's what I can't decide. I'd like to either follow the marine biologist choice, or work as princess parade performer. I'd probably be Belle, because I think I probably look most like her. Brown hair, brow eyes. When my hair is curled, I look a good bit like her. I want to do the college program too. I'm pretty positive that I will. What ever college I choose will be based off of wether they have the Disney program or not.



Katelyn:*grins* Brilliant!

Ooc:Same here,my parents and I are obsessed with finding out as much as we can on the program.This trip my little bro and sis did the pitates league and I did it too,yes I'm so cool I still like to look like a pirate character,and the girl who did my make-up was in it and she told us some stuff about it.She was a directioner too!Theres a story there but I'll leave it out,haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Brilliant!
> 
> Ooc:Same here,my parents and I are obsessed with finding out as much as we can on the program.This trip my little bro and sis did the pitates league and I did it too,yes I'm so cool I still like to look like a pirate character,and the girl who did my make-up was in it and she told us some stuff about it.She was a directioner too!Theres a story there but I'll leave it out,haha!



Niall: *nods his head in approval*

OOC: I've always done the Bibity Bobity Boutique (excuse me for butchering the spelling). Is 13 too old to do that, though? Is there an age limit?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *nods his head in approval*
> 
> OOC: I've always done the Bibity Bobity Boutique (excuse me for butchering the spelling). Is 13 too old to do that, though? Is there an age limit?



Katelyn:*turns upside down in her seat again**giggles* I think I might do this too often.

Ooc:Nope,I've never heard anything about an age limit!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns upside down in her seat again**giggles* I think I might do this too often.
> 
> Ooc:Nope,I've never heard anything about an age limit!



Niall: *smiles* At least you don't lay on tables and counter tops all the time.

OOC: Good, because in my opinion, you are never to old to be a princess.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *smiles* At least you don't lay on tables and counter tops all the time.
> 
> OOC: Good, because in my opinion, you are never to old to be a princess.



Katelyn: Nope,I just sit upside down!*laughs and looks at a new message*

Ooc:Never!Its fun to be a princess!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Nope,I just sit upside down!*laughs and looks at a new message*
> 
> Ooc:Never!Its fun to be a princess!



Carly: *her upper arms moves, just a touch, before it's back to no movement again*

OOC: Exactly!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her upper arms moves, just a touch, before it's back to no movement again*
> 
> OOC: Exactly!



Katelyn:*puts her phone away and sees her from the corner of her eye* Should we tell the doctor shes moved?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her phone away and sees her from the corner of her eye* Should we tell the doctor shes moved?



Niall: He'd probably just say something like; It doesn't even matter. She's still not going to live anyways.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: He'd probably just say something like; It doesn't even matter. She's still not going to live anyways.



Katelyn:*frowns and crosses her arms* I don't like this doctor,he's wrong about Carl.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns and crosses her arms* I don't like this doctor,he's wrong about Carl.



Niall: Well, in a way, he's right. But he's also wrong. She's always been strong. The strongest person i know. Ever since we were younger. But lately, everything's been adding up and she's gotten so much weaker. She's weak now, Kate. I doubt she even wants to live. I bet she wanted to die in that fire. I bet she would have wanted us to leave her there. I'd never do that and I know you never would either, but she's changed a lot since we were younger. I love her, and you two do too. We always will. She needs all the strength she can get, but she doesn't have much left. She's running out, now. And everything that's going on is just making it worse. And, we can't put a stop to everything, so I can only wonder what's going to happen to her now. *frowns and sighs a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Well, in a way, he's right. But he's also wrong. She's always been strong. The strongest person i know. Ever since we were younger. But lately, everything's been adding up and she's gotten so much weaker. She's weak now, Kate. I doubt she even wants to live. I bet she wanted to die in that fire. I bet she would have wanted us to leave her there. I'd never do that and I know you never would either, but she's changed a lot since we were younger. I love her, and you two do too. We always will. She needs all the strength she can get, but she doesn't have much left. She's running out, now. And everything that's going on is just making it worse. And, we can't put a stop to everything, so I can only wonder what's going to happen to her now. *frowns and sighs a bit*



Katelyn:*sits straight and frowns**mutters* I didn't think about all that.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits straight and frowns**mutters* I didn't think about all that.



Niall: Well it's all fact. This could be the thing that finally breaks her. She could give up any time...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Well it's all fact. This could be the thing that finally breaks her. She could give up any time...



Katelyn:*puts her chin in her hands* She can't though,if she does everythings going to be broken.Do you think theres anything we can do to help her?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her chin in her hands* She can't though,if she does everythings going to be broken.Do you think theres anything we can do to help her?



Niall: I would say yes, but she's out cold right now, so she wouldn't be aware of anything that we do, so I really don't know...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: I would say yes, but she's out cold right now, so she wouldn't be aware of anything that we do, so I really don't know...



Katelyn:*sighs* This stinks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* This stinks.



Niall: *nods*

Harry: *scratches at the arm of the chair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *nods*
> 
> Harry: *scratches at the arm of the chair*



Katelyn:*stands and sits criss-cross on the floor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands and sits criss-cross on the floor*



Niall: *walks down to a vending machine, gets some orange juice, and comes back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *walks down to a vending machine, gets some orange juice, and comes back*



Katelyn:*takes out her phone and takes random pictures*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and takes random pictures*



Carly: *her heart rate spikes really high for only a second, but then goes dangerously low*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her heart rate spikes really high for only a second, but then goes dangerously low*



Katelyn:*looks at her a bit scared* Why'd that happen?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her a bit scared* Why'd that happen?



Niall: *stiffens a little* I don't know. It can be bad, or good...

OOC: Goodnight! I'll be on after school tomorrow!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *stiffens a little* I don't know. It can be bad, or good...
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! I'll be on after school tomorrow!



Katelyn:I'm hoping for good.

Ooc:Nighty-night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm hoping for good.
> 
> Ooc:Nighty-night!



Niall: Well, I think we ALL are. Who would want it to be bad?

OOC: Hi! I'm here early because I had to levee school because I got a migraine. But, I'm better now!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Well, I think we ALL are. Who would want it to be bad?
> 
> OOC: Hi! I'm here early because I had to levee school because I got a migraine. But, I'm better now!



Katelyn:*shrugs* Bad people.

Ooc:Hello!Glad you feel better!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Bad people.
> 
> Ooc:Hello!Glad you feel better!



Niall: Well, no one here is bad.

OOC: Thanks!  I wish I could have stayed, but it got so bad that I couldn't see and I couldn't concentrate.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Well, no one here is bad.
> 
> OOC: Thanks!  I wish I could have stayed, but it got so bad that I couldn't see and I couldn't concentrate.



Katelyn:*shrugs again and looks at all the monitors hooked up to Carly*

Ooc:Gosh that must have really hurt!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs again and looks at all the monitors hooked up to Carly*
> 
> Ooc:Gosh that must have really hurt!



Harry: *taps his foot on the hard floor*

OOC: It did, but it's all better now.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *taps his foot on the hard floor*
> 
> OOC: It did, but it's all better now.



Katelyn:*sighs and plays with her hair**hums Just The Way You Are*

Ooc:Thats good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and plays with her hair**hums Just The Way You Are*
> 
> Ooc:Thats good!



Niall: *starts at the door and bites his nail*

OOC: Yep! Going to Easton's football game tonight. Hoping for a win.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *starts at the door and bites his nail*
> 
> OOC: Yep! Going to Easton's football game tonight. Hoping for a win.



Katelyn:*stands up and leans against a wall**crosses her arms and closes her eyes staying awake*

Ooc:Ooh,hope you guys win!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up and leans against a wall**crosses her arms and closes her eyes staying awake*
> 
> Ooc:Ooh,hope you guys win!



Niall: *looks at Katelyn and then looks back at the clock*

Harry: *his head falls on is shoulder* *falls asleep*

OOC: Thanks! We might... We won SO good last week.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *looks at Katelyn and then looks back at the clock*
> 
> Harry: *his head falls on is shoulder* *falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: Thanks! We might... We won SO good last week.



Katelyn:*feels her phone vibrate and answers her friend**puts it away and looks around the room**smiles a little at Harry asleep and turns to the television*

Ooc:You're welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*feels her phone vibrate and answers her friend**puts it away and looks around the room**smiles a little at Harry asleep and turns to the television*
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome!



Carly: *her whole arm shifts a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her whole arm shifts a bit*



Katelyn:*notices her move* Holy nandos she moved again!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*notices her move* Holy nandos she moved again!



Niall: I wonder if she'll wake up any time soon.

Harry: *opens his eyes, looks at the clock, closes them and falls asleep again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I wonder if she'll wake up any time soon.
> 
> Harry: *opens his eyes, looks at the clock, closes them and falls asleep again*



Katelyn:I hope she does.*walks and sits on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I hope she does.*walks and sits on the couch*



Niall: I do to, but remember what I told you before.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I do to, but remember what I told you before.



Katelyn:*sighs* I know,I know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I know,I know.



Harry: *wakes up again* *walks to the vending machine and comes back with a granola bar*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *wakes up again* *walks to the vending machine and comes back with a granola bar*



Katelyn:*yawns**leans back in her seat and looks at pictures on her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns**leans back in her seat and looks at pictures on her phone*



Harry: *counts on his fingers*

OOC: I'm back. The game's not over. I left early, but at half time, we were losing 21-0.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *counts on his fingers*
> 
> OOC: I'm back. The game's not over. I left early, but at half time, we were losing 21-0.



Ooc:Ooh,thats not good.

Katelyn:*looks up from her phone at him**tilts her head to the side* What're you counting for?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Ooh,thats not good.
> 
> Katelyn:*looks up from her phone at him**tilts her head to the side* What're you counting for?



Harry: Oh, hmm... I was just counting the number of times she's moved and the number of hours we've been here.

OOC: Yeah... So, I'm thinking about going to a hospital to visit children cancer patients, or ones that have rare diseases. Just to make them happy. My mom think it's a good idea. WHat do you think about it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Oh, hmm... I was just counting the number of times she's moved and the number of hours we've been here.
> 
> OOC: Yeah... So, I'm thinking about going to a hospital to visit children cancer patients, or ones that have rare diseases. Just to make them happy. My mom think it's a good idea. WHat do you think about it?



Katelyn:*nods* Oh. *puts her phone away*

Ooc:Oh my nandos that is so awesome and nice!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Oh. *puts her phone away*
> 
> Ooc:Oh my nandos that is so awesome and nice!



Harry: *nods and puts his hands behind his head*

OOC: Thanks! I'll probably do it with my best friend whenever she has an open day.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods and puts his hands behind his head*
> 
> OOC: Thanks! I'll probably do it with my best friend whenever she has an open day.



Katelyn:*sighs and looks at her hands in her lap**hums Isn't She Lovely to herself*

Ooc:Thats really cool.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and looks at her hands in her lap**hums Isn't She Lovely to herself*
> 
> Ooc:Thats really cool.



Niall: *turns his eyes to the ceiling and stares at it for a bit*

Carly: *tilts her head to the side*

OOC:


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *turns his eyes to the ceiling and stares at it for a bit*
> 
> Carly: *tilts her head to the side*
> 
> OOC:



Katelyn:Am I a bad person if I say I'm alittle bored?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Am I a bad person if I say I'm alittle bored?



Harry: *looks up* no, theres not that much to do.  We could play go fish or something. I could go and get some cards from the gift shop, if you want.

Carly: *opens her eyes left than half way and groans very, very quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Oh my gosh, Hailie, look what I found!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=916kgkvcRWM&feature=plcp


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks up* no, theres not that much to do.  We could play go fish or something. I could go and get some cards from the gift shop, if you want.
> 
> Carly: *opens her eyes left than half way and groans very, very quietly*



Katelyn:*doesnt hear her and shakes her head* No,my friend Hermione tried that game with me and it was kinda boring.Why dont we play a game me and my friends sometimes play?Its not that unique,everyone plays it,but I think its a nice way to get to know people better.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh my gosh, Hailie, look what I found!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=916kgkvcRWM&feature=plcp



Ooc:Those are so adorable!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*doesnt hear her and shakes her head* No,my friend Hermione tried that game with me and it was kinda boring.Why dont we play a game me and my friends sometimes play?Its not that unique,everyone plays it,but I think its a nice way to get to know people better.



Harry: Well, what's it called and how do you play it?

Carly: *looks around* K-K-Kay?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Those are so adorable!



OOC: I'm going to try and do it some time soon  Maybe this weekend, because I have the time.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Well, what's it called and how do you play it?
> 
> Carly: *looks around* K-K-Kay?



Katelyn:*about to answer him when she hears her**turns to her quickly* Carl?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm going to try and do it some time soon  Maybe this weekend, because I have the time.



Ooc:Thats cool!I wish I could do things like that to my nails but I'm not very talented at that stuff.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*about to answer him when she hears her**turns to her quickly* Carl?





jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats cool!I wish I could do things like that to my nails but I'm not very talented at that stuff.



Carly: *groans again* *sniffs*

OOC: I'm not either. I'll probably get my mom to do it for me


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *groans again* *sniffs*
> 
> OOC: I'm not either. I'll probably get my mom to do it for me



Katelyn:*jumps up* Carly,you're awake!*gasps and covers her mouth with her hands**says quieter* Oops,sorry for being loud.

Ooc:Haha I'd do that too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Carly,you're awake!*gasps and covers her mouth with her hands**says quieter* Oops,sorry for being loud.
> 
> Ooc:Haha I'd do that too.



Carly: *puts her hand up to her head when Katelyn gets loud* *winces and puts her hand back down* It's ok... *her voice is a hoarse whisper*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts her hand up to her head when Katelyn gets loud* *winces and puts her hand back down* It's ok... *her voice is a hoarse whisper*



Katelyn:*nods slowly* How're you feeling,I mean,do you need the doctor or medicine?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly* How're you feeling,I mean,do you need the doctor or medicine?



Carly: *coughs* Nahhh.. I bet the doctor will be in here soon. *it's obvious that she's in a terrible condition*

Niall: Feeling bad, Carl?

Carly: *nods slowly* *laying on her stomach, with her back all bandaged up* *laying completely straight, so she can't move her back at all*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *coughs* Nahhh.. I bet the doctor will be in here soon. *it's obvious that she's in a terrible condition*
> 
> Niall: Feeling bad, Carl?
> 
> Carly: *nods slowly* *laying on her stomach, with her back all bandaged up* *laying completely straight, so she can't move her back at all*



Katelyn:*nods and sits back down**frowns at her pain*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and sits back down**frowns at her pain*



Carly: But, I- I think I can live. *doesn't bother trying to laugh*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: But, I- I think I can live. *doesn't bother trying to laugh*



Katelyn:*smiles alittle* Ofcourse you can.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles alittle* Ofcourse you can.



Carly: Mhmm *closes her eyes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Mhmm *closes her eyes*



Katelyn:*turns upside down in her seat* Oh,and that game I was talking about earlier really doesnt have a name to us.Whenever we're bored we would just say "Question time" and we would all ask each other random questions that popped into our heads.*giggles* We asked the most random questions too.*starts to braids her hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns upside down in her seat* Oh,and that game I was talking about earlier really doesnt have a name to us.Whenever we're bored we would just say "Question time" and we would all ask each other random questions that popped into our heads.*giggles* We asked the most random questions too.*starts to braids her hair*



Harry: *looks up* Is it kind of like 21 questions?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks up* Is it kind of like 21 questions?



Katelyn:If thats when you ask someone 21 questions,then yeah I suppose.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:If thats when you ask someone 21 questions,then yeah I suppose.



Harry: It is. You ask 21 questions about them, and they ask 21 questions about you.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: It is. You ask 21 questions about them, and they ask 21 questions about you.



Katelyn:*grins* Okay!Can we play that?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Okay!Can we play that?



Harry: Sure. Ask me one first though...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Sure. Ask me one first though...



Katelyn:*thinks for a second* What is your biggest fear?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks for a second* What is your biggest fear?



Harry: *thinks for a minute* Hmm... Rollercoasters. Now I have a question for you. What's your very favorite color?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *thinks for a minute* Hmm... Rollercoasters. Now I have a question for you. What's your very favorite color?



Katelynurple,definitely.*pauses to think of a question* If a genie granted you three wishes,what would you wish for?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynurple,definitely.*pauses to think of a question* If a genie granted you three wishes,what would you wish for?



Harry: Another cat, you, and... a taco... What's your favorite animal?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Another cat, you, and... a taco... What's your favorite animal?



Katelyn:*blushes and covers her cheeks to hide it* Um,I like cats.What do you like to do when you're bored?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes and covers her cheeks to hide it* Um,I like cats.What do you like to do when you're bored?



Harry: Look at cats in pet stores, and sing. What'd your favorite type of music?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Look at cats in pet stores, and sing. What'd your favorite type of music?



]Katelynop music,who's your role-model?

Ooc:I have to go,I'll be on tomorrow!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> ]Katelynop music,who's your role-model?
> 
> Ooc:I have to go,I'll be on tomorrow!



Harry: Chris Martin. Ed Sheeran also has a big influence in my life. He's one of my best friends. What's your favorite kind of candy?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Chris Martin. Ed Sheeran also has a big influence in my life. He's one of my best friends. What's your favorite kind of candy?



Katelyn:*smiles* Twix bars! *turns back up straight and puts her hair in a messy bun* Um,where do you hope to see yourself in ten years?*pauses* Wow,that sounded like what an interviewer would ask you.

Ooc:I'm home!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Twix bars! *turns back up straight and puts her hair in a messy bun* Um,where do you hope to see yourself in ten years?*pauses* Wow,that sounded like what an interviewer would ask you.
> 
> Ooc:I'm home!



Harry: Ummm... more famous with the band, I guess. And with you.

OOC: Why?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ummm... more famous with the band, I guess. And with you.
> 
> OOC: Why?



Katelyn:*blushes and looks at her hands in her lap* Really?You think you'd still want me in ten years?

Ooc:My vacation ended.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes and looks at her hands in her lap* Really?You think you'd still want me in ten years?
> 
> Ooc:My vacation ended.



Harry: *nods and smiles* All the time.

OOC: Right. I forgot.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods and smiles* All the time.
> 
> OOC: Right. I forgot.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit and looks up at him* That can be a long time,you sure you won't ever just get bored of me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and looks up at him* That can be a long time,you sure you won't ever just get bored of me?



Harry: *smiles* Who could get bored of this much personality?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *smiles* Who could get bored of this much personality?



Katelyn:*smiles and giggles* I dunno,boring people maybe?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and giggles* I dunno,boring people maybe?



Harry: Well, I'm not boring...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Well, I'm not boring...



Katelyn:Then I guess I'll just have to listen to you,just like with everything else.I wonder if it could be a bad thing I'm always going to listen to you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Then I guess I'll just have to listen to you,just like with everything else.I wonder if it could be a bad thing I'm always going to listen to you.



Harry: No. Not a bad thing. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: No. Not a bad thing. *laughs*



Katelyn:*smiles* Thats good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thats good.



Carly: *turns her head up and looks at the ceiling, then looks back down*

Harry: *tilts his head back and falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *turns her head up and looks at the ceiling, then looks back down*
> 
> Harry: *tilts his head back and falls asleep*



Katelyn:*shakes her head**mutters* How can he fall asleep so fast?Lucky.*lays across the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**mutters* How can he fall asleep so fast?Lucky.*lays across the couch*



Niall: *wakes up from a nap* I'm hungry. I'll be back soon. *walks out of the room and heads down to the cafeteria* *orders a hamburger*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *wakes up from a nap* I'm hungry. I'll be back soon. *walks out of the room and heads down to the cafeteria* *orders a hamburger*



Katelyn:*waves before he leaves**puts in both earbuds and bobs her head to the music*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*waves before he leaves**puts in both earbuds and bobs her head to the music*



Carly: *takes a deep breath and looks at the floor*

Niall: *eats and starts coming back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *takes a deep breath and looks at the floor*
> 
> Niall: *eats and starts coming back*



Katelyn:*finishes listening to the song and puts it away* Hey Carl,you feel any worse?I mean,you need medicine or maybe a drink or bite to eat?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes listening to the song and puts it away* Hey Carl,you feel any worse?I mean,you need medicine or maybe a drink or bite to eat?



Carly: Yeah, I kind of feel worse. A lot. Could you get that doctor or something?

Niall: *walks into the room and sits down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I kind of feel worse. A lot. Could you get that doctor or something?
> 
> Niall: *walks into the room and sits down*



Katelyn:*frowns and nods**stands up and walks out the door**sees the doctor talking to a nurse* Doctor,Carly's starting to feel worse.Can you please come help?*walks back to the room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns and nods**stands up and walks out the door**sees the doctor talking to a nurse* Doctor,Carly's starting to feel worse.Can you please come help?*walks back to the room*



Doctor: Of course. *walks into the room* *gives Carly some pain medicine*

Carly: *the medicine makes her tired* *falls asleep*

Doctor: There you go. *smiles and walks out of the room again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Doctor: Of course. *walks into the room* *gives Carly some pain medicine*
> 
> Carly: *the medicine makes her tired* *falls asleep*
> 
> Doctor: There you go. *smiles and walks out of the room again*



Katelyn:*walks back to the couch and sits**leans back and closes her eyes trying to rest*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks back to the couch and sits**leans back and closes her eyes trying to rest*



Carly: *wakes up and stares at the floor*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *wakes up and stares at the floor*



Katelyn:*opens her eyes and sighs**sits up and taps her foot on the floor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*opens her eyes and sighs**sits up and taps her foot on the floor*



Harry: *wakes up and sings Goodmorning by the Beatles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *wakes up and sings Goodmorning by the Beatles*



Katelyn:*smiles at his singing* I can't believe how talented you all are.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at his singing* I can't believe how talented you all are.



Harry: *smiles* We're not THAT great. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *smiles* We're not THAT great. *laughs*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling* Tell that to the billions of girls saying they love you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling* Tell that to the billions of girls saying they love you.



Harry: *nods* That's true, but it's half because I'm just that attractive. *laughs* I'm just kidding.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *nods* That's true, but it's half because I'm just that attractive. *laughs* I'm just kidding.



Katelyn:*laughs and jokes* Well,you're kinda right. You are pretty attractive,and I _guess_ you can be cool.Plus the singing,what girl can't help but to fangirl over you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and jokes* Well,you're kinda right. You are pretty attractive,and I _guess_ you can be cool.Plus the singing,what girl can't help but to fangirl over you?



Harry: Well, being my best friend, Carly's pretty chill around me.

Carly: *coughs* uh huh...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Well, being my best friend, Carly's pretty chill around me.
> 
> Carly: *coughs* uh huh...



Katelyn:Hm,true.Well I feel like a failure now.*fake pouts and crosses her arms*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm,true.Well I feel like a failure now.*fake pouts and crosses her arms*



Harry: Don't feel like a failure. Carly is one of the only people I know that can act that way. Otherwise, almost everyone else can't help it. *smirks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Don't feel like a failure. Carly is one of the only people I know that can act that way. Otherwise, almost everyone else can't help it. *smirks*



Katelyn:*smiles* I know I can't!*laughs and moves her legs so she's sitting criss-cross*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I know I can't!*laughs and moves her legs so she's sitting criss-cross*



Carly: *winces and relaxes, blacking out again*

Niall: Oh jeez, not again...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *winces and relaxes, blacking out again*
> 
> Niall: Oh jeez, not again...



Katelyn:*frowns* Aw Carl.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Aw Carl.



Harry: *sighs and looks at the ceiling*

OOC: It's a lousy day where I live. The skies are gray and dark. And it's cold!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *sighs and looks at the ceiling*
> 
> OOC: It's a lousy day where I live. The skies are gray and dark. And it's cold!



Katelyn:*looks at a picture her couson Alison sent her and frowns**texts her back*

Ooc: I guess fall is here!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at a picture her couson Alison sent her and frowns**texts her back*
> 
> Ooc: I guess fall is here!



Harry: *watches her frown* Who was it?

OOC: I only like fall when it's sunny and cool. Not rainy and cold.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *watches her frown* Who was it?
> 
> OOC: I only like fall when it's sunny and cool. Not rainy and cold.



Katelyn:*Looks at her phone* My cousin,Alison.

Ooc:Same here,I love to build a pile of leaves and jump in them in that weather!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Looks at her phone* My cousin,Alison.
> 
> Ooc:Same here,I love to build a pile of leaves and jump in them in that weather!



Harry: What'd she want?

OOC: Me too


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: What'd she want?
> 
> OOC: Me too



Katelyn:Earlier we were talking about some things so she answered me,but now she went to some dance and she just sent me a picture of her and her date.She looked really pretty.*sighs and puts her phone away looking at her hands*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Earlier we were talking about some things so she answered me,but now she went to some dance and she just sent me a picture of her and her date.She looked really pretty.*sighs and puts her phone away looking at her hands*



Harry: So you're upset because she's pretty?

OOC: Still really torn up about Avalanna, do you know who she is?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: So you're upset because she's pretty?
> 
> OOC: Still really torn up about Avalanna, do you know who she is?



Katelyn:*looks at him* Ofcourse not,I'm not that bad of a person.

Ooc: Oh my god yes,she was an angel.I can't believe she's gone,but at least she's in a better place.I can't imagine how Justin felt when he heard.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him* Ofcourse not,I'm not that bad of a person.
> 
> Ooc: Oh my god yes,she was an angel.I can't believe she's gone,but at least she's in a better place.I can't imagine how Justin felt when he heard.



Harry: Then why are you upset?

OOC: I know. I bawled for an hour or two and I just did again. And, I didn't even know her! She meant the WORLD to him and she's gone. He must have cried a lot too... She's a big reason why I want to volunteer at hospitals for cancer children. They just need someone to make them happy.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Then why are you upset?
> 
> OOC: I know. I bawled for an hour or two and I just did again. And, I didn't even know her! She meant the WORLD to him and she's gone. He must have cried a lot too... She's a big reason why I want to volunteer at hospitals for cancer children. They just need someone to make them happy.



Katelyn:*looks down at her feet* Its really dumb,trust me.

Ooc:I'm sure he did,he really cared about her. And I think that's a great reason to visit them,I'm sure they'll really appreciate it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks down at her feet* Its really dumb,trust me.
> 
> Ooc:I'm sure he did,he really cared about her. And I think that's a great reason to visit them,I'm sure they'll really appreciate it.



Harry: I just want to know. Come on. *pulls a puppy dog face*

OOC: Yep. He dedicated last night's first show on the Believe Tour to our princess. To his princess... Gosh, I'm gonna cry again...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I just want to know. Come on. *pulls a puppy dog face*
> 
> OOC: Yep. He dedicated last night's first show on the Believe Tour to our princess. To his princess... Gosh, I'm gonna cry again...



Katelyn:*looks up at him and sees his puppy dog face* You're evil,ya know that?*looks at her hands and twiddles her thumbs* Well,Alison's always been really pretty,ever since we were little kids. And every time I'd go to her house for the summer we'd go to town and spend time together even when she got old enough to go with her friends whenever she wanted.But everytime we'd go out boys would stop us and flirt,only with her.They would always ignore me or only talk to me to make a good impression with her,and it kinda made me feel bad.So I was upset just now because I know I'll never be as beautiful as her.*tries to joke* See?I told you it was dumb.

Ooc: Geez thats really sweet,and sad.I can't believe she's gone.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at him and sees his puppy dog face* You're evil,ya know that?*looks at her hands and twiddles her thumbs* Well,Alison's always been really pretty,ever since we were little kids. And every time I'd go to her house for the summer we'd go to town and spend time together even when she got old enough to go with her friends whenever she wanted.But everytime we'd go out boys would stop us and flirt,only with her.They would always ignore me or only talk to me to make a good impression with her,and it kinda made me feel bad.So I was upset just now because I know I'll never be as beautiful as her.*tries to joke* See?I told you it was dumb.
> 
> Ooc: Geez thats really sweet,and sad.I can't believe she's gone.



Harry: You're more beautiful than she is, and it doesn't even matter anymore, because now you have me, you know that?

OOC: I know. Me either. It's really changing my life. More than anything ever has. I know now that I need to make a difference.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You're more beautiful than she is, and it doesn't even matter anymore, because now you have me, you know that?
> 
> OOC: I know. Me either. It's really changing my life. More than anything ever has. I know now that I need to make a difference.



Katelyn:*keeps looking down* I dunno. You've never seen her,so how do you know I'm more beautiful?If you see her you'll probably think different.

Ooc: Well that's great you found that out!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*keeps looking down* I dunno. You've never seen her,so how do you know I'm more beautiful?If you see her you'll probably think different.
> 
> Ooc: Well that's great you found that out!



Harry: Show me the picture she sent you?

OOC: I guess...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Show me the picture she sent you?
> 
> OOC: I guess...



Katelyn:*sighs and takes out her phone**pulls up the picture and hands out her phone so he can a the picture of a beautiful girl in a white short dress,with long wavy blonde hair smiling* You see?_Now_ tell me your opinion hasn't changed.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and takes out her phone**pulls up the picture and hands out her phone so he can a the picture of a beautiful girl in a white short dress,with long wavy blonde hair smiling* You see?_Now_ tell me your opinion hasn't changed.



Harry: I'll admit. She's really pretty. But blonde hair and a short dress, doesn't make her beautiful. You're gorgeous. Better than she could ever be.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I'll admit. She's really pretty. But blonde hair and a short dress, doesn't make her beautiful. You're gorgeous. Better than she could ever be.



Katelyn:*puts her phone away and blushes a bit* Yeah,sure Curly.You've gone mad if you really think that.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her phone away and blushes a bit* Yeah,sure Curly.You've gone mad if you really think that.



Harry: Then call me mad.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Then call me mad.



Katelyn:Okay,you're mad.Bonkers,you've lost your head.*smiles a bit*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,you're mad.Bonkers,you've lost your head.*smiles a bit*



Harry: I hope this hospital offers mental care then. *laughs*

Carly: *opens her eyes* Ugggh


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I hope this hospital offers mental care then. *laughs*
> 
> Carly: *opens her eyes* Ugggh



Katelyn:*smiles and turns to her*  Hey Carls,nice to see you'r eyes open.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and turns to her*  Hey Carls,nice to see you'r eyes open.



Carly: *coughs* Yeah...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *coughs* Yeah...



Katelyn:*lays across the couch and puts her arms behind her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays across the couch and puts her arms behind her head*



Carly: *breathes slowly but takes a quick gasp every now and then*

Niall: *texting someone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *breathes slowly but takes a quick gasp every now and then*
> 
> Niall: *texting someone*




Katelyn:*yawns and rubs her eyes*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns and rubs her eyes*



Harry: *looks over at her* Tired already?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks over at her* Tired already?



Katelynsh,me?Tired?Never.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynsh,me?Tired?Never.



Harry: oh, but I think you are. *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: oh, but I think you are. *grins*



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out* Well,I think you're wrong.*puts her hand over her mouth to hide her yawn*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out* Well,I think you're wrong.*puts her hand over her mouth to hide her yawn*



Harry: I'm not dumb. I know you just yawned. You are tired.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I'm not dumb. I know you just yawned. You are tired.



Katelyn:So?I'm not going to sleep,I'm too anxious and I'm not comfy at all.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:So?I'm not going to sleep,I'm too anxious and I'm not comfy at all.



Harry: *stretches* have you even slept at all since we've been here?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *stretches* have you even slept at all since we've been here?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* No.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* No.



Harry: You should probably try and get some sleep then. We don't want you to be awake for too long. It's not healthy, you know.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You should probably try and get some sleep then. We don't want you to be awake for too long. It's not healthy, you know.



Katelyn:I can't though,I can't sleep unless I'm comfy and this dumb couch is like bricks.I tries earlier and it didn't work.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I can't though,I can't sleep unless I'm comfy and this dumb couch is like bricks.I tries earlier and it didn't work.



Harry: Then you'll be up for at least a week. It's not like we can just drag a bed in here or something.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Then you'll be up for at least a week. It's not like we can just drag a bed in here or something.



Katelyn:I wish.*sighs and tries to get comfy on the couch**mutters* Dumb brick couch.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I wish.*sighs and tries to get comfy on the couch**mutters* Dumb brick couch.



Harry: if you like, punch it or kick it, it should make it softer. That's what I've always done.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: if you like, punch it or kick it, it should make it softer. That's what I've always done.



Katelyn:*looks at him confuced* Punch and kick?*shrugs and kicks the couch a couple times**lays down with her hands on top of each other pressed to her cheek,facing away from the back of the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him confuced* Punch and kick?*shrugs and kicks the couch a couple times**lays down with her hands on top of each other pressed to her cheek,facing away from the back of the couch*



Harry: Any better?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Any better?



Katelyn:*yawns again* A bit,thanks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns again* A bit,thanks.



Harry: You're welcome. Try to get some sleep now.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: You're welcome. Try to get some sleep now.



Katelyn:*nods and closes her eyes**yawns for the last time and falls asleep*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and closes her eyes**yawns for the last time and falls asleep*



Harry: *smiles* Finally, she's asleep.

Niall: *laughs quietly*

Carly: *blinks a few times and falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles* Finally, she's asleep.
> 
> Niall: *laughs quietly*
> 
> Carly: *blinks a few times and falls asleep*



Katelyn:*moves in her sleep so shes looking at the ceiling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*moves in her sleep so shes looking at the ceiling*



Niall: Guy time, Harry. The girls are asleep.

Harry: Guy time?

Niall: Well, maybe there's a football game on TV?

Harry: I guess... *turns the TV on, but it's quiet so it doesn't wake the girls up* Here. *watches the game*

Niall: *watches*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Guy time, Harry. The girls are asleep.
> 
> Harry: Guy time?
> 
> Niall: Well, maybe there's a football game on TV?
> 
> Harry: I guess... *turns the TV on, but it's quiet so it doesn't wake the girls up* Here. *watches the game*
> 
> Niall: *watches*



Katelyn:*smiles a little in her sleep from her dream*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a little in her sleep from her dream*



Harry: *sees Katelyn smile* What do you think she's dreaming about?

Niall: Fairy Land.

Harry: What!?

Niall: You heard nothing.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *sees Katelyn smile* What do you think she's dreaming about?
> 
> Niall: Fairy Land.
> 
> Harry: What!?
> 
> Niall: You heard nothing.



Katelyn:*talks in her sleep too quiet for anyone to hear*

Ooc:Omg I really laughed at that because I thought of them really saying it!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*talks in her sleep too quiet for anyone to hear*
> 
> Ooc:Omg I really laughed at that because I thought of them really saying it!



Harry: *sings Stand Up*

OOC:  It'd be SO funny, right?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *sings Stand Up*
> 
> OOC:  It'd be SO funny, right?



Ooc:Hahaha yes!

Katelyn:*hears him in her sleep and smiles again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hahaha yes!
> 
> Katelyn:*hears him in her sleep and smiles again*



Harry: Ooooh, she smiles when I sing. *starts singing opera*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ooooh, she smiles when I sing. *starts singing opera*



Katelyn:*smiles alittle again but wrinkles her nose a bit at the song choice*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles alittle again but wrinkles her nose a bit at the song choice*



Harry: Ok, I'm going to go out a limb here and say she doesn't like opera music.

Niall: I think you're right man.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ok, I'm going to go out a limb here and say she doesn't like opera music.
> 
> Niall: I think you're right man.



Katelyn:*sighs in her sleep and turns to her original sleeping position on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs in her sleep and turns to her original sleeping position on the couch*



Niall: *falls asleep*

OOC: Goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after...school...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after...school...



Ooc:Same here!Night!

Katelyn:*says as clear as if she was awake* Harry... *sighs and falls into a deeper sleep*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Same here!Night!
> 
> Katelyn:*says as clear as if she was awake* Harry... *sighs and falls into a deeper sleep*



OOC: I'm here. 

Harry: *smiles to himself* I guess she really does like me.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here.
> 
> Harry: *smiles to himself* I guess she really does like me.



Katelyn:*sleeping quietly*

Ooc:Me too!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sleeping quietly*
> 
> Ooc:Me too!



Carly: *her and Niall both wake up at the same time* *looks at the wall clock* Ugggh, eleven in the morning already?

Harry: *finally falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her and Niall both wake up at the same time* *looks at the wall clock* Ugggh, eleven in the morning already?
> 
> Harry: *finally falls asleep*



Katelyn:*mutters quietly in her sleep again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*mutters quietly in her sleep again*



Carly: *groans loudly and grimaces at the floor*

Niall: *picks up a book and reads to Carly, trying to make her feel better*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *groans loudly and grimaces at the floor*
> 
> Niall: *picks up a book and reads to Carly, trying to make her feel better*



Katelyn:*wakes,turns so shes on her back and stretches*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes,turns so shes on her back and stretches*



Harry: *snores very quietly*

Carly: *still hasn't smiled yet*

Doctor: *walks into the room* Surgery tomorrow, Carly. Then after three days, you'll be able to make a flight back to Ireland. *walks back out of the room*

Carly: *sighs and keeps listening to Niall read*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *snores very quietly*
> 
> Carly: *still hasn't smiled yet*
> 
> Doctor: *walks into the room* Surgery tomorrow, Carly. Then after three days, you'll be able to make a flight back to Ireland. *walks back out of the room*
> 
> Carly: *sighs and keeps listening to Niall read*



Katelyn:*sits up and yawns**rubs her eyes and tries to remember some of her dreams*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits up and yawns**rubs her eyes and tries to remember some of her dreams*



Niall: *looks up at Katelyn* SO, what'd you dream about last night, Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *looks up at Katelyn* SO, what'd you dream about last night, Kate?



Katelyn:*thinks* I dreamed I was at one of your guy's concert,but I only heard Harry Singing,none of you guys.Then I had another dream but I can't remember a lot of it.That usually doesn't happen,unless I talk when I'm asleep.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks* I dreamed I was at one of your guy's concert,but I only heard Harry Singing,none of you guys.Then I had another dream but I can't remember a lot of it.That usually doesn't happen,unless I talk when I'm asleep.



Niall: Only Harry? Selfish girl. I'm just kidding. *smiles* Harry was singing last night.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Only Harry? Selfish girl. I'm just kidding. *smiles* Harry was singing last night.



Katelyn:*laughs* Thats why I only heard him,I was wondering why I didn't hear you or the other boys.*puts her hair down and finger-combs it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Thats why I only heard him,I was wondering why I didn't hear you or the other boys.*puts her hair down and finger-combs it*



Niall: Someone needs a brush. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Someone needs a brush. *laughs*



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out**gives up and puts her hair in a messy bun*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out**gives up and puts her hair in a messy bun*



Niall: *tilts his head* That's better.

Carly: Just in case you didn't hear, I'm having surgery tomorrow, Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *tilts his head* That's better.
> 
> Carly: Just in case you didn't hear, I'm having surgery tomorrow, Kate.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Thanks.*turns to her* You are?Are you nervous?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Thanks.*turns to her* You are?Are you nervous?



Carly: Nahhhhh. I've had plenty before this.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Nahhhhh. I've had plenty before this.



Katelyn:*nods* Thats good,I think.After did he say you could go home if you're fine?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Thats good,I think.After did he say you could go home if you're fine?



Carly: Yep! A day after it. So a day after tomorrow. *smiles* Getting some rods and plates in my back. Wish i didn't have all these bandages on my burns, though.

OOC: Changed it to one day instead of three


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yep! A day after it. So a day after tomorrow. *smiles* Getting some rods and plates in my back. Wish i didn't have all these bandages on my burns, though.
> 
> OOC: Changed it to one day instead of three



Katelyn:*nods and smiles* Thats  great,the leaving soon thing.We can try and decorate for Christmas when we get back,or I could at least put up some mistletoe and the tree.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and smiles* Thats  great,the leaving soon thing.We can try and decorate for Christmas when we get back,or I could at least put up some mistletoe and the tree.



Carly: i love Christmas decorating. I'll get to help you at the mansion, and then do my own at my house. *almost tries to smile, but doesn't*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: i love Christmas decorating. I'll get to help you at the mansion, and then do my own at my house. *almost tries to smile, but doesn't*



Katelyn:*smiles* Sounds good,I just hope we can get all the good decorations up at the manor,me and Jo found _so_ many!Plus I found some other things I'm thinking about looking at again,maybe I'll even borrow some.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Sounds good,I just hope we can get all the good decorations up at the manor,me and Jo found _so_ many!Plus I found some other things I'm thinking about looking at again,maybe I'll even borrow some.



Carly: *nods* I- I like Christmas time.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods* I- I like Christmas time.



Katelyn:And this Christmas time,I am going to try and make it one of the best we'll ever have.I mean,I'm going to do so much!Bake cakes,cookies,pies,Oh and presents for everyone of course!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:And this Christmas time,I am going to try and make it one of the best we'll ever have.I mean,I'm going to do so much!Bake cakes,cookies,pies,Oh and presents for everyone of course!



Carly: *nods*

Doctor: *walks into the room* Carly, have you eaten at all lately?

Carly: *answers quickly* yes, why???

Doctor: Your nutrition signs are low. That's all. But now you can't eat until tomorrow after surgery.

Carly: *coughs* Ok.

Doctor: *walks out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods*
> 
> Doctor: *walks into the room* Carly, have you eaten at all lately?
> 
> Carly: *answers quickly* yes, why???
> 
> Doctor: Your nutrition signs are low. That's all. But now you can't eat until tomorrow after surgery.
> 
> Carly: *coughs* Ok.
> 
> Doctor: *walks out*



Katelyn: Hm,I didn't know you couldn't eat before surgery.*leans back in her seat*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Hm,I didn't know you couldn't eat before surgery.*leans back in her seat*



Carly: *sighs* You'll throw up if you do eat... *her stomach growls* *mutters to herself* I knew I should've eaten...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* You'll throw up if you do eat... *her stomach growls* *mutters to herself* I knew I should've eaten...



Katelyn:Oh...guess I learned something new today then.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh...guess I learned something new today then.



Carly: *nods*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods*



Katelyn:*stretches*I wish I could get taller,just a bit. Wouldn't it be wicked if you could just grow whenever you want!?Like,if you stretch enough you just get taller.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stretches*I wish I could get taller,just a bit. Wouldn't it be wicked if you could just grow whenever you want!?Like,if you stretch enough you just get taller.



Carly: Yep. *looks at a sleeping Harry* How is he still sleeping?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yep. *looks at a sleeping Harry* How is he still sleeping?



Katelyn:I dunno,but I have an idea.*says in a fake serious voice* The only reason his hair is so curly is because he knows all the world's evil secrets,so that must make you pretty tired.*bites her lip from giggling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno,but I have an idea.*says in a fake serious voice* The only reason his hair is so curly is because he knows all the world's evil secrets,so that must make you pretty tired.*bites her lip from giggling*



Carly: *almost smiles*

Niall: *laughs* No, it's because he didn't get any sleep last night. He stayed up all night last night.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *almost smiles*
> 
> Niall: *laughs* No, it's because he didn't get any sleep last night. He stayed up all night last night.



Katelynarn,and I was so sure my theory was right.But why do you think he was up all night?Couldn't sleep?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynarn,and I was so sure my theory was right.But why do you think he was up all night?Couldn't sleep?



Niall: *nods* i guess...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *nods* i guess...



Katelyn: Hm.*sits criss-cross and just looks around the room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Hm.*sits criss-cross and just looks around the room*



Harry: *sleeps soundly*

Carly: *grimaces and closes her eyes*

Niall: *rubs her shoulders*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *sleeps soundly*
> 
> Carly: *grimaces and closes her eyes*
> 
> Niall: *rubs her shoulders*



Katelyn:*sighs and plays a game on her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and plays a game on her phone*



Niall: *pulls his knees back into the chair and falls asleep*

Carly: *passes out*

OOC: Goodnight! Be on after school!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *pulls his knees back into the chair and falls asleep*
> 
> Carly: *passes out*
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! Be on after school!



Katelyn:*looks at them and puts her phone away to save the battery**watches T.V.*

OOc: Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here! Sorry so late. I had Beta Club. We made flyers and posters for the food drive we're having. Accomplishment level 10000.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here! Sorry so late. I had Beta Club. We made flyers and posters for the food drive we're having. Accomplishment level 10000.



Ooc:Its fine!And that sounds cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its fine!And that sounds cool!



OOC: Yep. Have to go back on Thursday to finish the posters for the halls with my best friend and one of my guy friends.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Yep. Have to go back on Thursday to finish the posters for the halls with my best friend and one of my guy friends.



Ooc:Sounds like a good time!

Katelyn:*drums her fingers on her leg with one hand and rests her cheek on the other*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Sounds like a good time!
> 
> Katelyn:*drums her fingers on her leg with one hand and rests her cheek on the other*



OOC: indeed.  lol 

Harry: *sniffs and wakes up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: indeed.  lol
> 
> Harry: *sniffs and wakes up*



Katelyn:*looks at him* Mornin' sleeping beauty,have a nice sleep?

Ooc:Hahahaha


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him* Mornin' sleeping beauty,have a nice sleep?
> 
> Ooc:Hahahaha



Harry: *nods and leans his head back*

Carly: *opens her eyes*

Doctor: *walks in* Surgery today, Carly. *gives her four different pills* Here, take these, and in five minutes, we'll take you down to the OR.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods and leans his head back*
> 
> Carly: *opens her eyes*
> 
> Doctor: *walks in* Surgery today, Carly. *gives her four different pills* Here, take these, and in five minutes, we'll take you down to the OR.



Katelyn:Thats good.*turns to her* Yuck,medicine.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats good.*turns to her* Yuck,medicine.



Carly: *shrugs* *takes the pills* *sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shrugs* *takes the pills* *sighs*



Katelyn:*lays back and puts her arms behind her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays back and puts her arms behind her head*



Carly: *yawns*

Niall: *wakes up* What's going on?

Carly: Surgery right now, I guess.

Doctor: *walks in with some nurses* Time to go, Carly.

Niall: *waves* Bye, princess.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns*
> 
> Niall: *wakes up* What's going on?
> 
> Carly: Surgery right now, I guess.
> 
> Doctor: *walks in with some nurses* Time to go, Carly.
> 
> Niall: *waves* Bye, princess.



Katelyn:Bye Carls,we'll see you when you get back!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Bye Carls,we'll see you when you get back!



Carly: *waves* Bye!

Nurses: *wheel her into the OR*

Doctor: *gives her a shot that makes her fall asleep INSTANTLY* Time to start the surgery, nurses. *begins surgery*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *waves* Bye!
> 
> Nurses: *wheel her into the OR*
> 
> Doctor: *gives her a shot that makes her fall asleep INSTANTLY* Time to start the surgery, nurses. *begins surgery*



Katelyn:*sighs* And now,we wait I suppose.*turns upside down in her spot*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* And now,we wait I suppose.*turns upside down in her spot*



Niall: *nods* Mhmm. Do you think she'll be ok after this? What if something goes wrong? *keeps a calm voice to hide his fear*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *nods* Mhmm. Do you think she'll be ok after this? What if something goes wrong? *keeps a calm voice to hide his fear*



Katelyn:I hope she is,if she isn't I dunno what we'll do.*sighs* We just gotta hope for the best.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I hope she is,if she isn't I dunno what we'll do.*sighs* We just gotta hope for the best.



Niall: *sighs* How long do you think it'll take?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *sighs* How long do you think it'll take?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe a hour?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe a hour?



Niall: Ok...

Carly: *an hour and a half passes*

Doctor: *finishes the surgery*

Niall: *breathes slowly, but heavily*

Doctor: *wheels her to the recovery room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Ok...
> 
> Carly: *an hour and a half passes*
> 
> Doctor: *finishes the surgery*
> 
> Niall: *breathes slowly, but heavily*
> 
> Doctor: *wheels her to the recovery room*



Katelyn:*watching Grease on her phone humming with the songs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*watching Grease on her phone humming with the songs*



Harry: You really like that movie, don't you?

Carly: *wakes up, not being able to move her back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You really like that movie, don't you?
> 
> Carly: *wakes up, not being able to move her back*



Katelyn:*smiles not looking away from the screen* Yes!It was one of the first muggle movies I ever watched and I just fell in love with it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles not looking away from the screen* Yes!It was one of the first muggle movies I ever watched and I just fell in love with it.



Harry: I like it too. You watch it a lot more than me, though.

Doctor: *walks into the room* She's in the recovery room now.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I like it too. You watch it a lot more than me, though.
> 
> Doctor: *walks into the room* She's in the recovery room now.



Katelyn: Hey,that's just like with Love Actually!I like it,but you watch it probably more then anyone in the world.*smiles and turns to the doctor* So everything went good?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Hey,that's just like with Love Actually!I like it,but you watch it probably more then anyone in the world.*smiles and turns to the doctor* So everything went good?



Nurse: *wheels her to a room to get scanned*

Carly: *looks around, still really sleepy*

Doctor: We think so. We're checking now. Doing a few tests and what not.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Nurse: *wheels her to a room to get scanned*
> 
> Carly: *looks around, still really sleepy*
> 
> Doctor: We think so. We're checking now. Doing a few tests and what not.



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,tanks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,tanks.



Doctor: *nods and walks out*

Nurse: *runs some scans on Carly* *finishes and rolls her back to the original room* She's back. *smiles*

Carly: *groans, laying flat on her back on the bed*

Doctor: *comes back* You can leave tomorrow, but you'll need to go to a doctor as soon as you get back to Ireland. Your back still needs to be watched closely, because your back can re-break. Get some rest tonight so you can make the flight in the morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Doctor: *nods and walks out*
> 
> Nurse: *runs some scans on Carly* *finishes and rolls her back to the original room* She's back. *smiles*
> 
> Carly: *groans, laying flat on her back on the bed*
> 
> Doctor: *comes back* You can leave tomorrow, but you'll need to go to a doctor as soon as you get back to Ireland. Your back still needs to be watched closely, because your back can re-break. Get some rest tonight so you can make the flight in the morning.



Katelyn:*grins* Yay Carl is here!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Yay Carl is here!



Carly: *nods at her*

Niall: *texting someone*

Harry: *eating an orange*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods at her*
> 
> Niall: *texting someone*
> 
> Harry: *eating an orange*



Katelyn:*finishes her movie and sits upright**listens to some of her voice mails biting her finger nail*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her movie and sits upright**listens to some of her voice mails biting her finger nail*



Harry: *looks up* it's not your cousin again, is it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *looks up* it's not your cousin again, is it?



Katelyn:No,but its my other cousin and her brother Nick and his friend.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No,but its my other cousin and her brother Nick and his friend.



Harry: Your family's just out to get you, huh?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Your family's just out to get you, huh?



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,sometimes I suppose.But Nick's message is actually pretty weird,he's not telling me to leave you guys and come home,or that he hates me and wishes I was dead,or even telling me to never come back.He's just teasing me like he used too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,sometimes I suppose.But Nick's message is actually pretty weird,he's not telling me to leave you guys and come home,or that he hates me and wishes I was dead,or even telling me to never come back.He's just teasing me like he used too.



Harry: Well, then I guess he's the only family that you can still trust.

Carly: *dozes off*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well, then I guess he's the only family that you can still trust.
> 
> Carly: *dozes off*



Katelyn:*frowns* Yeah,I guess he is.*mutters* That's pretty pathetic.*listens to another message*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Yeah,I guess he is.*mutters* That's pretty pathetic.*listens to another message*



Harry: Well, at least you've got someone. One person. Carly's my best friend and i should know, but does she have any one family member that cares about her or still loves her?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well, at least you've got someone. One person. Carly's my best friend and i should know, but does she have any one family member that cares about her or still loves her?



Katelyn:*sighs and hangs up and puts her phone away* Okay,okay I know.Carly has it a lot worse than me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and hangs up and puts her phone away* Okay,okay I know.Carly has it a lot worse than me.



Harry: It's a serious question, I don't know the answer to it, Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: It's a serious question, I don't know the answer to it, Kate.



Katelyn:*looks at him a little confused* Oh,I'm sorry.Um,I really don't think so.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him a little confused* Oh,I'm sorry.Um,I really don't think so.



Harry: *yawns* Well, i'll ask her tomorrow. I think we could all use some rest, so we can take the flight home in the morning. Goodnight. *falls asleep*

OOC: goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *yawns* Well, i'll ask her tomorrow. I think we could all use some rest, so we can take the flight home in the morning. Goodnight. *falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: goodnight!



Katelyn:*nods* 'Night Curly.*lays across the couch and falls asleep*

Ooc:Night!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* 'Night Curly.*lays across the couch and falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:Night!!



Harry: *gets up* Up, up up! Time to get to the airport. The doctor said Carly could go earlier this morning. Time to go! Wake up!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *gets up* Up, up up! Time to get to the airport. The doctor said Carly could go earlier this morning. Time to go! Wake up!



Katelyn:*groans and keeps her eyes closed* Can't we sleep for ten more minutes?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans and keeps her eyes closed* Can't we sleep for ten more minutes?



Harry: Well sure if you want to get back to Ireland TOMORROW. *grabs her arm and yanks her out of the chair* GET UP!

Niall: *wakes up and stretches*

Carly: *yawns, sits ups, and wipes the drool from her chin* *gets out of bed and stands for the first time*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Well sure if you want to get back to Ireland TOMORROW. *grabs her arm and yanks her out of the chair* GET UP!
> 
> Niall: *wakes up and stretches*
> 
> Carly: *yawns, sits ups, and wipes the drool from her chin* *gets out of bed and stands for the first time*



Katelyn:*stands after being yanked**rubs her eyes and yawns* Sleep is a beautiful thing,why must I lose it?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands after being yanked**rubs her eyes and yawns* Sleep is a beautiful thing,why must I lose it?



Harry: Or, I guess we can leave you here in Germany if you want. Carly used to have some family here. I think the house is still there. *smirks at her*

Carly: *already dressed in sweatpants and a tank top* Alright guys let's go. *yawns and starts toward the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Or, I guess we can leave you here in Germany if you want. Carly used to have some family here. I think the house is still there. *smirks at her*
> 
> Carly: *already dressed in sweatpants and a tank top* Alright guys let's go. *yawns and starts toward the door*



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* Why are you so loud in the morning?*sighs in defeat* Fine,I'm going.But I'm sleeping on the plane!*follows her lead*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* Why are you so loud in the morning?*sighs in defeat* Fine,I'm going.But I'm sleeping on the plane!*follows her lead*



Carly: *walks slowly down the hallway, because she can't move exactly correct yet* *reaches the check out desk* The doctor said I could go?

Secretary: Alright you can go. Have a good day.

Carly: *nods* Come on, guys, we have a plane to catch! *limps from the damage in her back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks slowly down the hallway, because she can't move exactly correct yet* *reaches the check out desk* The doctor said I could go?
> 
> Secretary: Alright you can go. Have a good day.
> 
> Carly: *nods* Come on, guys, we have a plane to catch! *limps from the damage in her back*



Katelyn:*fixes her hair into a high ponytail**yawns again and follows her* Is the airport far from here?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*fixes her hair into a high ponytail**yawns again and follows her* Is the airport far from here?



Harry: It's only one block from here. Come on. *walks down the street*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: It's only one block from here. Come on. *walks down the street*



Katelyn:*nods* That's good.*follows him trying to wake up by stretching her arms above her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* That's good.*follows him trying to wake up by stretching her arms above her head*



Carly: *smiles* almsot there.

OOC: I have to do a book talk tomorrow in language arts. We need to use props. I haven't got any props... We need to know what we're going to say. I don't know what I'm gonna say.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* almsot there.
> 
> OOC: I have to do a book talk tomorrow in language arts. We need to use props. I haven't got any props... We need to know what we're going to say. I don't know what I'm gonna say.



Katelyn:Yay!*claps her hands*

Ooc:Oh geez,thats not good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*claps her hands*
> 
> Ooc:Oh geez,thats not good.



Carly: *smiles and nods*

OOC: Yup. My teacher is probably going to scream at me...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles and nods*
> 
> OOC: Yup. My teacher is probably going to scream at me...



Katelyn:I can't wait to get back,I already miss it and we weren't even gone that long!

Ooc:I hate it when teachers scream and yell.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I can't wait to get back,I already miss it and we weren't even gone that long!
> 
> Ooc:I hate it when teachers scream and yell.



Niall: I miss it too...

Carly: *pushes the door to the airport open*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: I miss it too...
> 
> Carly: *pushes the door to the airport open*



Katelyn: *walks in and looks around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *walks in and looks around*



Carly: *walks up to the desk* Four tickets to Ireland please?

Attendant: Alright *hands her the tickets* You'll need to be on the plane in less than ten minutes. We'll alert you when it's time. As for now you can sit.

Carly: *smiles* Ok. Thank you. *joins the rest of them and sits down on a bench*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks up to the desk* Four tickets to Ireland please?
> 
> Attendant: Alright *hands her the tickets* You'll need to be on the plane in less than ten minutes. We'll alert you when it's time. As for now you can sit.
> 
> Carly: *smiles* Ok. Thank you. *joins the rest of them and sits down on a bench*



Katelyn:*walks over to a picture frame full of family pictures**smiles at the different families with small children*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks over to a picture frame full of family pictures**smiles at the different families with small children*



Carly: *sits and waits*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits and waits*



Katelyn:*hums an old lullaby her mom sang her,smiling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hums an old lullaby her mom sang her,smiling*



Attendant: *comes over the loud speaker* Anyone on the flight from Germany to Ireland, please make your way to the boarding area.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Attendant: *comes over the loud speaker* Anyone on the flight from Germany to Ireland, please make your way to the boarding area.



Katelyn: *walks over to the others* That's us,leggo!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *walks over to the others* That's us,leggo!



Carly: *gets up and drags Niall* Come on! *walks slowly, but meaningfully to the boarding area* *walks through the gate* *gets onto the plane and sits down* Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets up and drags Niall* Come on! *walks slowly, but meaningfully to the boarding area* *walks through the gate* *gets onto the plane and sits down* Yay!



Katelyn:*laughs,follows them and sits in her seat**looks around a bit*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs,follows them and sits in her seat**looks around a bit*



Carly: *turns to Katelyn* how many hours do you think it will be?

OOC: Done with the speech part of my project, now I'm working on the props. The props are going to be two portraits I'm doing. One of an indian girl and one of a villager/pilgrim/ what ever they're called in the book (It doesn't really say).


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *turns to Katelyn* how many hours do you think it will be?
> 
> OOC: Done with the speech part of my project, now I'm working on the props. The props are going to be two portraits I'm doing. One of an indian girl and one of a villager/pilgrim/ what ever they're called in the book (It doesn't really say).



Katelynunno,maybe 4 or 5?I'm not sure how far Germany is from Ireland so I could be dead wrong.

Ooc:Yay!And cool,I hope it all turns out good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynunno,maybe 4 or 5?I'm not sure how far Germany is from Ireland so I could be dead wrong.
> 
> Ooc:Yay!And cool,I hope it all turns out good!



Carly: Oh ok. *sits back in her seat*

OOC: Thanks! It's taking forever. Probably shouldn't have chosen to do portraits for props...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Oh ok. *sits back in her seat*
> 
> OOC: Thanks! It's taking forever. Probably shouldn't have chosen to do portraits for props...



Katelyn:*nods**grabs a magazine and takes a quiz inside*

Ooc:Hahaha you're welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**grabs a magazine and takes a quiz inside*
> 
> Ooc:Hahaha you're welcome!



Carly: *looks out the window* *counts the ant sized people she sees on the ground*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks out the window* *counts the ant sized people she sees on the ground*



Katelyn:*sighs and puts the magazine away**leans back and tries to get comfy*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and puts the magazing away**leans back and tries to get comfy*



Harry: *stares at the back of the seat in front of him*

Carly: *finishes counting* 43. *turns to Katelyn* Why can't plane rides be more entertaining?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *stares at the back of the seat in front of him*
> 
> Carly: *finishes counting* 43. *turns to Katelyn* Why can't plane rides be more entertaining?



Katelyn:Hm,I dunno.Maybe they like having people being bored and falling asleep the whole ride.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm,I dunno.Maybe they like having people being bored and falling asleep the whole ride.



Carly: Why would anyone like that? *pulls her legs into the seat, and leans back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Why would anyone like that? *pulls her legs into the seat, and leans back*



Katelyn:*shrugs* I dunno,maybe they're grumpy people who don't like to talk to or hear people.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I dunno,maybe they're grumpy people who don't like to talk to or hear people.



Carly: Then they're losers. *smiles*

OOC: We can take a time jump during the flight whenever you'd like.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Then they're losers. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: We can take a time jump during the flight whenever you'd like.



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,I guess so.

Ooc:We could do it really soon,theres really nothing to do where the characters are.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,I guess so.
> 
> Ooc:We could do it really soon,theres really nothing to do where the characters are.



OOC: Ok, I might as well do it now.

4 and a half hour time jump

Carly: *stands just after the plane lands* *stretches and yawns* We're home, guys. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, I might as well do it now.
> 
> 4 and a half hour time jump
> 
> Carly: *stands just after the plane lands* *stretches and yawns* We're home, guys. *smiles*



Katelyn:*grins and jumps up* Thank nandos we're back!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and jumps up* Thank nandos we're back!



Carly: *walks off of the plane* To the mansion then?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks off of the plane* To the mansion then?



Katelyn:*follows* Sure!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows* Sure!



Carly: After all, i have to help you decorate for Christmas like you asked. *smiles*

OOC: Listening to Disney music on pandora while doing homework helps bunches.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: After all, i have to help you decorate for Christmas like you asked. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Listening to Disney music on pandora while doing homework helps bunches.



Katelyn: *grins*Oh my gosh!I forgot about that.I can't believe I did!We should go!*starts to walk towards the exit*

Ooc:Hahaha I bet!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *grins*Oh my gosh!I forgot about that.I can't believe I did!We should go!*starts to walk towards the exit*
> 
> Ooc:Hahaha I bet!



Carly: *nods and follows her, trying to keep up*

Niall: *follows them with Harry* We'll watch TV while you two do that. *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods and follows her, trying to keep up*
> 
> Niall: *follows them with Harry* We'll watch TV while you two do that. *grins*



Katelyn:*laughs* So while us girls work,you guys are just gonna be all lazy?*almost there already*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* So while us girls work,you guys are just gonna be all lazy?*almost there already*



Harry:Or you know, we can do one hundred push ups. You can choose. *winks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry:Or you know, we can do one hundred push ups. You can choose. *winks*



Katelynush-ups please!*laughs and walks up to the door**opens it wide and walks in**smiles and sees Darcy walking down the stairs* Darcy!*runs and picks her up*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynush-ups please!*laughs and walks up to the door**opens it wide and walks in**smiles and sees Darcy walking down the stairs* Darcy!*runs and picks her up*



Niall: *glares at Harry*

Harry: We'll get to the push-ups. *gets down on the floor* *starts doing the push ups*

Niall: *sighs and starts them too*

Carly: So, what decorations do you need help with?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *glares at Harry*
> 
> Harry: We'll get to the push-ups. *gets down on the floor* *starts doing the push ups*
> 
> Niall: *sighs and starts them too*
> 
> Carly: So, what decorations do you need help with?



Katelyn:*kisses the top of her cat's head and puts her down* Well,anything really.We found some paintings of Santa and reindeer and other things that you can put up,or you can put up some holly and things,or we can put up the tree.I can do the yard things later.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*kisses the top of her cat's head and puts her down* Well,anything really.We found some paintings of Santa and reindeer and other things that you can put up,or you can put up some holly and things,or we can put up the tree.I can do the yard things later.



Carly: I'll start with the paintings and reindeer... *looks for them* *finds them and starts to put them up*

OOC: Goodnight! I have Beta Club tomorrow, but I should be on by 5:00.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'll start with the paintings and reindeer... *looks for them* *finds them and starts to put them up*
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! I have Beta Club tomorrow, but I should be on by 5:00.



Katelyn:*nods and grabs some candles**puts them in the windows and gets some things for the dining table**puts down a red and gold trimmed cover with candles and silverware*

Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and grabs some candles**puts them in the windows and gets some things for the dining table**puts down a red and gold trimmed cover with candles and silverware*
> 
> Ooc:Night!



Carly: *keeps putting the paintings up*

Harry: *counts the push-ups, having a little trouble with them* 1,2,3...4,5...6,7,8,9,.....10.......11,12

Niall: *easily knocks out the first forty* 51,51,53,54,55,56,57..........58,59,60,61,61...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *keeps putting the paintings up*
> 
> Harry: *counts the push-ups, having a little trouble with them* 1,2,3...4,5...6,7,8,9,.....10.......11,12
> 
> Niall: *easily knocks out the first forty* 51,51,53,54,55,56,57..........58,59,60,61,61...



Ooc:Hey!

Katelyn:*puts a few small plants on the dining table and smiles and nods in approvment**skips out humming random Christmas songs**grabs a small fake village and tries to put it on the fireplace*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!
> 
> Katelyn:*puts a few small plants on the dining table and smiles and nods in approvment**skips out humming random Christmas songs**grabs a small fake village and tries to put it on the fireplace*



Carly: *puts the reindeer up all around*

OOC: Not everyone had time to present in English today. I was luckily one of those people. Now I have time to make the project better. Just finished making some pound cake for the book talk. It ties in with the time setting that the book's in.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts the reindeer up all around*
> 
> OOC: Not everyone had time to present in English today. I was luckily one of those people. Now I have time to make the project better. Just finished making some pound cake for the book talk. It ties in with the time setting that the book's in.



Katelyn:*finishes the small town*  Awesome! *walks to the kitchen and grabs an apple and water*

Ooc:Thats really cool,you must have had some good luck!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes the small town*  Awesome! *walks to the kitchen and grabs an apple and water*
> 
> Ooc:Thats really cool,you must have had some good luck!



Carly: *finishes putting them up* *looks in the attic* *finds some fake snow* *grabs in and comes back down*

OOC: It is really cool, but it's unusual, because I NEVER have good luck.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *finishes putting them up* *looks in the attic* *finds some fake snow* *grabs in and comes back down*
> 
> OOC: It is really cool, but it's unusual, because I NEVER have good luck.



Katelyn:*finishes her apple and drink and throws away the trash**looks in the pantry and sees alot of ingediants**shouts* Hey,do you peoples want some cookies or something?I'm in the mood to bake or cook!

Ooc:Hahaha me neither!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her apple and drink and throws away the trash**looks in the pantry and sees alot of ingediants**shouts* Hey,do you peoples want some cookies or something?I'm in the mood to bake or cook!
> 
> Ooc:Hahaha me neither!



Carly: I want cookies! *throws the fake snow around so they land as decorations*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I want cookies! *throws the fake snow around so they land as decorations*



Katelyn: Yay! *grabs eveything to make them from scratch and starts to make them from memory**puts them in the oven and sets a timer* They'll be done in half an hour!*walks out and sees the fake snow* Ooh,this is really cool Carl!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Yay! *grabs eveything to make them from scratch and starts to make them from memory**puts them in the oven and sets a timer* They'll be done in half an hour!*walks out and sees the fake snow* Ooh,this is really cool Carl!



Carly: Thanks! I found it in the attic behind some pieces of wood.

Niall: *finishes the 100 push ups*

Harry: 81,82,83.....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Thanks! I found it in the attic behind some pieces of wood.
> 
> Niall: *finishes the 100 push ups*
> 
> Harry: 81,82,83.....



Katelyn:You're welcome!I wish I had found it all!*looks at Harry and smiles a bit* Ya know you can quit if you want,right?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You're welcome!I wish I had found it all!*looks at Harry and smiles a bit* Ya know you can quit if you want,right?



Harry: Nope! 91,92,93,94,95,96


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Nope! 91,92,93,94,95,96



Katelyn:*laughs* Fine then.*tries to act like a coach* Come on,just four more Curly!*laughs and runs into the kitchen to check the timer**runs back smiling* Cookies are almost done!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Fine then.*tries to act like a coach* Come on,just four more Curly!*laughs and runs into the kitchen to check the timer**runs back smiling* Cookies are almost done!



Harry: 91,98,99,...100. *stands up and groans* DONE!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: 91,98,99,...100. *stands up and groans* DONE!



Katelyn:*giggles and claps* Brilliant,now if you want,your prize can be some cookies.


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: sup. On for an indeterminate amount of time. What did i miss?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Ooc: sup. On for an indeterminate amount of time. What did i miss?



Ooc:Hey!Um,The two boys and girls were in a fire and Carly got really hurt and had to go to a hospital in Germany.Now they're back in Ireland decorating for christmas.


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: thanks. Arriving at the house....

Crystal: *looks out the window* we're here. *gets out*

Fiona:	*follows* It's beginning to look a loy like Christmas..........agh! *clutches the side where she got shot*

Crystal: Are you all right?

Fiona: Fine.

Tom: *runs a hand through his black curls* It's times like these I miss Johanna.

Johanna: *wakes up on the floor* What happened?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Ooc: thanks. Arriving at the house....
> 
> Crystal: *looks out the window* we're here. *gets out*
> 
> Fiona:	*follows* It's beginning to look a loy like Christmas..........agh! *clutches the side where she got shot*
> 
> Crystal: Are you all right?
> 
> Fiona: Fine.
> 
> Tom: *runs a hand through his black curls* It's times like these I miss Johanna.
> 
> Johanna: *wakes up on the floor* What happened?



Ooc:You're welcome!

Katelyn:*hums Jingle Bells to herself looking at the cookies in the oven*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Whay do we do now?

Fiona: Go ring the doorbell I guess. 

Tom: I'll watch for death eaters

*they all walk to the front door*

Fiona: *rings the doorbell*

Johanna: *comes downstairs*	Hey guys.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Whay do we do now?
> 
> Fiona: Go ring the doorbell I guess.
> 
> Tom: I'll watch for death eaters
> 
> *they all walk to the front door*
> 
> Fiona: *rings the doorbell*
> 
> Johanna: *comes downstairs*	Hey guys.



Katelyn:*walks out of the kitchen and smiles* Hey Jo!You want some cookies?I'm making them in the kitchen.*hears the doorbell* I'll get it.*walks to the door and opens it* Hello,who are y-*sees who it is and looks at them in disbelief* Fiona?Crystal?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*walks out of the kitchen and smiles* Hey Jo!You want some cookies?I'm making them in the kitchen.*hears the doorbell* I'll get it.*walks to the door and opens it* Hello,who are y-*sees who it is and looks at them in disbelief* Fiona?Crystal?



Johanna: yum!

Crystal: It's sure been a while. But, it's us. And Fiona's boyfriend.

Fiona: Hes not my boyfriend, hes my partner in death eater hunting!

Tom: *jokingly* *looking exactly like jo* Actuslly both. Fiona's in denoal that shes madly in love with me. Hi, Im Tomasso Norrington, but just Tom is good enough for me. *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: yum!
> 
> Crystal: It's sure been a while. But, it's us. And Fiona's boyfriend.
> 
> Fiona: Hes not my boyfriend, hes my partner in death eater hunting!
> 
> Tom: *jokingly* *looking exactly like jo* Actuslly both. Fiona's in denoal that shes madly in love with me. Hi, Im Tomasso Norrington, but just Tom is good enough for me. *grins*



Katelyn:*grins and hugs both the girls* Oh my nandos I missed you!Well,we missed you!Oh my gosh we were so worried!You've missed alot,and we've probably missed alot as well!*lets them go and smiles alittle shyly at Tom**giggles at his joke and holds her hand out for a hand shake* Nice to meet you Tom,I'm Katelyn Anderson and I don't care if you give me a nickname or not,anything is fine with me.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*grins and hugs both the girls* Oh my nandos I missed you!Well,we missed you!Oh my gosh we were so worried!You've missed alot,and we've probably missed alot as well!*lets them go and smiles alittle shyly at Tom**giggkes at his joke and holds her hand out for a hand shake* Nice to meet you Tom,I'm Katelyn Anderson and I don't care if you give me a nickname or not,anything is fine with me.



Crystal: *grins* getting back took some time, but i am never getting on a plane again, not when the death eatets knocked the last one i was on out of the sky.

Fiona: *gasps* careful!

Crystal: *explains* She got shot in her side.

Tom: *sees jo* Is that Jo I see or am I imagining my twin?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins* getting back took some time, but i am never getting on a plane again, not when the death eatets knocked the last one i was on out of the sky.
> 
> Fiona: *gasps* careful!
> 
> Crystal: *explains* she got shot in her side.



Katelyn:*puts her hand back to her side and looks at them wide-eyed* Wow,scary Crys.Oh geez,I'm sorry Fi!I didn't know!*realizes they're all still outside* Oh here,you guys,come in.*opens the door wider for them**shouts* Guys,Crystal and Fiona's back.Hey Jo!You wanna meet some of our friends and a guy I don't know really?!*pauses* Wait.Twin?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*puts her hand back to her side and looks at them wide-eyed* Wow,scary Crys.Oh geez,I'm sorry Fi!I didn't know!*realizes they're all still outside* Oh here,you guys,come in.*opens the door wider for them**shouts* Guys,Crystal and Fiona's back.Hey Jo!You wanna meet some of our friends and a guy I don't know really?!*pauses* Wait.Twin?



Ooc gtg night


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Ooc gtg night



Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here! What's going on? Sorry, I went skating! It was an interesting night...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here! What's going on? Sorry, I went skating! It was an interesting night...



Ooc:Hello!The girls are still at the manor with the boys and Jo just woke-up and joined them,now Crystal and Fiona are back with a friend named Tom.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hello!The girls are still at the manor with the boys and Jo just woke-up and joined them,now Crystal and Fiona are back with a friend named Tom.



OOC: I see. Thanks!

Carly: *finds them* Crystal, Fi, you're back! *sees Tom* *turns to Katelyn* Who's this?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I see. Thanks!
> 
> Carly: *finds them* Crystal, Fi, you're back! *sees Tom* *turns to Katelyn* Who's this?



Katelyn:*looks at her* This is Tom,apparently he's very close to Fi.He looks familiar though,do you see it too?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her* This is Tom,apparently he's very close to Fi.He looks familiar though,do you see it too?



Carly: Yeah a bit, I wonder why. *tilts her head to the side a little*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah a bit, I wonder why. *tilts her head to the side a little*



Katelyn:*thinks for a second but gets distracted and smells something**gasps* The cookies!*runs to the kitchen and puts on some oven mitts**opens the oven and takes out the cookies,puts them on the counter**shouts* I saved them!Johanna cookies are ready!Boys,Fi,Crys and Tom you want any?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks for a second but gets distracted and smells something**gasps* The cookies!*runs to the kitchen and puts on some oven mitts**opens the oven and takes out the cookies,puts them on the counter**shouts* I saved them!Johanna cookies are ready!Boys,Fi,Crys and Tom you want any?



Carly: *sniffs* What about me? i want cookies too...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sniffs* What about me? i want cookies too...



Katelyn:You were the one who wanted cookies first,so I thought you were going to get some already.But,to make it fair,Carly would you like some cookies?


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: It is Johanna! You need to go fix her memory Tom.

Tom: What else did you think I was going to do? *walks over to jo* *holds her head in his hands and says a long string of spells* *lets go* Johanna?

Johanna: *blinks* Tom! *in italian* I've missed you so much! I can't believe you're here! *hugs him*

Tom: *replies in Italian* I'll always be around to watch out for you little sis.

Fiona:	*smiles because she understands the language*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You were the one who wanted cookies first,so I thought you were going to get some already.But,to make it fair,Carly would you like some cookies?



Carly: Oh, yay! *runs to the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: It is Johanna! You need to go fix her memory Tom.
> 
> Tom: What else did you think I was going to do? *walks over to jo* *holds her head in his hands and says a long string of spells* *lets go* Johanna?
> 
> Johanna: *blinks* Tom! *in italian* I've missed you so much! I can't believe you're here! *hugs him*
> 
> Tom: *replies in Italian* I'll always be around to watch out for you little sis.
> 
> Fiona:	*smiles because she understands the language*





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Oh, yay! *runs to the kitchen*



Katelyn: *laughs at her* Careful,they're hot! *sees them from the open kitchen door and walks out confuced* What did we miss?How do you guys know Jo?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at her* Careful,they're hot! *sees them from the open kitchen door and walks out confuced* What did we miss?How do you guys know Jo?



Carly: *grabs a few cookies and starts to eat them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *grabs a few cookies and starts to eat them*



Katelyn:*looking at the group confuced with her arms crossed*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looking at the group confuced with her arms crossed*



Carly: *gets a glass of milk from the fridge*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets a glass of milk from the fridge*



Katelyn:*sighs and taps her foot**turns towards the kitchen* Carl,you're not eating all them are you?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn: *laughs at her* Careful,they're hot! *sees them from the open kitchen door and walks out confuced* What did we miss?How do you guys know Jo?



Crystal: She was my study partner in school. Fiona knows her through Tom, whose her twin brother. Don't they look exactly alike?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and taps her foot**turns towards the kitchen* Carl,you're not eating all them are you?



Carly: No, I'm not eating all of them. *offended* *takes one more up to her room*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: She was my study partner in school. Fiona knows her through Tom, whose her twin brother. Don't they look exactly alike?



Katelyn:I knew he looked familiar!Well,not familiar,but ya know he looks like Jo.*claps her hands together smiling* Well,now I want cookies.Anyone else?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, I'm not eating all of them. *offended* *takes one more up to her room*



Katelyn:*looks after her confuced* I said something bad.*sighs and goes to the kitchen getting her own cookies*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:I knew he looked familiar!Well,not familiar,but ya know he looks like Jo.*claps her hands together smiling* Well,now I want cookies.Anyone else?



Crystal: Sounds great! Hey, do you think we could stay here for a while? Mum and dad were found dead in london a couple weeks ago, it was all over the news.

Fiona: Yeah, it was. I love cookies!

Johanna: Me too please!

Tom: What kind of cookies?

Johanna: Any kind of cookies Kate makes are good!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Sounds great! Hey, do you think we could stay here for a while? Mum and dad were found dead in london a couple weeks ago, it was all over the news.
> 
> Fiona: Yeah, it was. I love cookies!
> 
> Johanna: Me too please!
> 
> Tom: What kind of cookies?
> 
> Johanna: Any kind of cookies Kate makes are good!



Katelyn:*smiles in the kitchen and shouts*Ofcourse you can stay here,we've missed you alot so we don't really want you to go anywhere!*giggles* Tanks Jo,and they're chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*smiles in the kitchen and shouts*Ofcourse you can stay here,we've missed you alot so we don't really want you to go anywhere!*giggles* Tanks Jo,and they're chocolate chip cookies.



Crystal: Great, thanks!

Johanna: You're welcome!

Tom: I love chocolate chip! Well, really, I like any kind of cookies.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Great, thanks!
> 
> Johanna: You're welcome!
> 
> Tom: I love chocolate chip! Well, really, I like any kind of cookies.



Katelyn:Welcome,and thats good because I'm going to baking alot of cookies especially now that its almost Chistmas!*puts alot of cookies on a plate and walks to them* Here ya go,I hope you like them.*looks up the stairs* I should probably go talk to Carly.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Welcome,and thats good because I'm going to baking alot of cookies especially now that its almost Chistmas!*puts alot of cookies on a plate and walks to them* Here ya go,I hope you like them.*looks up the stairs* I should probably go talk to Carly.



Carly: *finishes her last cookie, looking out the window, sitting on the bed in her room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *finishes her last cookie, looking out the window, sitting on the bed in her room*



Katelyn:*sighs* I'll be right back. *puts the cookies on a table and walks up the stairs to Carly's door and knocks* Carl?Are you in there?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:Welcome,and thats good because I'm going to baking alot of cookies especially now that its almost Chistmas!*puts alot of cookies on a plate and walks to them* Here ya go,I hope you like them.*looks up the stairs* I should probably go talk to Carly.



Crystal: Thanks! *takes some*

Fiona: Hey, leave some for me!

Johanna: I love Christmas!

Tom: Me too. First Christmas in six years we haven't waved good bye to our fellow Hufflepuffs and gotten ready to go either to London or Verona.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Thanks! *takes some*
> 
> Fiona: Hey, leave some for me!
> 
> Johanna: I love Christmas!
> 
> Tom: Me too. First Christmas in six years we haven't waved good bye to our fellow Hufflepuffs and gotten ready to go either to London or Verona.



Katelyn:*nods before she left**knocks on the door again* Carly?What happened?I didn't mean to say anything wrong,I was just....talking.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods before she left**knocks on the door again* Carly?What happened?I didn't mean to say anything wrong,I was just....talking.



Carly: It's ok.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's ok.



Katelyn:Why'd you get angry anyway?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Maybe sometime we should go into the city and go Christmas shopping.

Fiona: Sounds good to me.

Ooc: btw, Johanna and Tom are fifteen, Crystal is sixteen, and Fioba is twelve.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Maybe sometime we should go into the city and go Christmas shopping.
> 
> Fiona: Sounds good to me.
> 
> Ooc: btw, Johanna and Tom are fifteen, Crystal is sixteen, and Fioba is twelve.



Ooc:Cool!

Katelyn:I'm going back down,come down whenever you want.*walks back downstairsint the living room and falls onto the couch*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc:Cool!
> 
> Katelyn:I'm going back down,come down whenever you want.*walks back downstairsint the living room and falls onto the couch*



Tom: *finishes off the cookoes* Mmmmm

Johanna: Told you they were good.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *finishes off the cookoes* Mmmmm
> 
> Johanna: Told you they were good.



Katelyn:*hears them and smiles**stands up and walks to them* I'm happy you liked them,whenever you're hungry just tell me and I'll cook anything.*grabs the empty plate and walks to the kitchen and cleans it in the sink*


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: I dip-dyed my hair!Its SO red!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears them and smiles**stands up and walks to them* I'm happy you liked them,whenever you're hungry just tell me and I'll cook anything.*grabs the empty plate and walks to the kitchen and cleans it in the sink*





jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I dip-dyed my hair!Its SO red!



OOC: Woah!

Tom: Wow. Fi, you have awesome friends.

Fiona: *smiles* Yeah, I know.

Crystal: They were my friends long before they were Fiona's friends.

Johanna: I'm so glad I have my memory again. I remember everything.........even the accident. That was really bad, wasn't it?

Tom: Yeah, it was.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Woah!
> 
> Tom: Wow. Fi, you have awesome friends.
> 
> Fiona: *smiles* Yeah, I know.
> 
> Crystal: They were my friends long before they were Fiona's friends.
> 
> Johanna: I'm so glad I have my memory again. I remember everything.........even the accident. That was really bad, wasn't it?
> 
> Tom: Yeah, it was.



Katelyn:*puts the plate away and walks out to them**laughs* I'm not that awesome,I just love to eat and be nice to my friends so cooking helps with both.*turns to Jo* What was the accident?If you don't mind me asking.

Ooc: I know,I really like it!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts the plate away and walks out to them**laughs* I'm not that awesome,I just love to eat and be nice to my friends so cooking helps with both.*turns to Jo* What was the accident?If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Ooc: I know,I really like it!



Johanna: *shrugs* I don't mind, I was playing quidditch, in a game, and as I was going after the snitch, I got hit in the back of the head with a bludger just as it exploded, and the force sent me into a freefall.

Crystal: *looks over at Johanna* You're lucky to be alive.

Tom: I think we're all lucky to be alive. Jo's head, your burnt up ankle, Fiona getting shot...........

Fiona: *quietly* But what matters is that we're all going to be okay now........


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* I don't mind, I was playing quidditch, in a game, and as I was going after the snitch, I got hit in the back of the head with a bludger just as it exploded, and the force sent me into a freefall.
> 
> Crystal: *looks over at Johanna* You're lucky to be alive.
> 
> Tom: I think we're all lucky to be alive. Jo's head, your burnt up ankle, Fiona getting shot...........
> 
> Fiona: *quietly* But what matters is that we're all going to be okay now........



Katelyn:*nods* That sounds really bad.*looks at Crystal* You burned your ankle?I thought your plane just crashed!Geez,we've missed a lot.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* That sounds really bad.*looks at Crystal* You burned your ankle?I thought your plane just crashed!Geez,we've missed a lot.



Crystal: Well, I was staying at this abandoned building, and it caught on fire. I barely got out before it exploded. The docs that fixed Fiona fixed me too, so I'm fine now.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Well, I was staying at this abandoned building, and it caught on fire. I barely got out before it exploded. The docs that fixed Fiona fixed me too, so I'm fine now.



Katelyn:Oh,okay.I'm glad you got better.*yawns a bit* So,did I miss anything else or is that it?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,okay.I'm glad you got better.*yawns a bit* So,did I miss anything else or is that it?



Crystal: I don't think so. Anybody?

Fiona: Nope.

Tom: Nothing from me.

Johanna: Nothing from me either.

Crystal: What about you Katelyn? What's new in your world? Or, at least, what do we not know about that you need to update us on?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: I don't think so. Anybody?
> 
> Fiona: Nope.
> 
> Tom: Nothing from me.
> 
> Johanna: Nothing from me either.
> 
> Crystal: What about you Katelyn? What's new in your world? Or, at least, what do we not know about that you need to update us on?



Katelyn: Oh,me?*thinks* I got a kitty who I named Darcy,I broke-up with Luke,I started singing at the club,my family hates me,we went to the hospital a lot for Carly,Luke hates me with a burning passion,we were kidnapped by Voldemort,and I met someone.*pauses and laughs* That's probably more than you wanted to know but that's all that happened I think.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Oh,me?*thinks* I got a kitty who I named Darcy,I broke-up with Luke,I started singing at the club,my family hates me,we went to the hospital a lot for Carly,Luke hates me with a burning passion,we were kidnapped by Voldemort,and I met someone.*pauses and laughs* That's probably more than you wanted to know but that's all that happened I think.



Crystal: You guys got kidnapped by Voldemort?

Tom: Please tell me the Order wasn't there.

Fiona: *nods* It would suck to get one-upped _again_.

Johanna: How did I not know any of this happened?

Crystal: Well, it's nice that you have a cat, and that you met somebody.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: You guys got kidnapped by Voldemort?
> 
> Tom: Please tell me the Order wasn't there.
> 
> Fiona: *nods* It would suck to get one-upped _again_.
> 
> Johanna: How did I not know any of this happened?
> 
> Crystal: Well, it's nice that you have a cat, and that you met somebody.



Katelyn:*shrugs at Johanna* Yeah,Carly's ex-boyfriend Max became a death eater and took us to him.*looks at Tom* No,the order wasn't there.Voldemort tortured me and Carly and body-bined the boys then Max set the house on fire and left us to die.We escaped ourselves but Carly was hurt.*smiles at Crystal* Tanks,Carly has a boyfriend as well.Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs at Johanna* Yeah,Carly's ex-boyfriend Max became a death eater and took us to him.*looks at Tom* No,the order wasn't there.Voldemort tortured me and Carly and body-bined the boys then Max set the house on fire and left us to die.We escaped ourselves but Carly was hurt.*smiles at Crystal* Tanks,Carly has a boyfriend as well.Forgot to mention that.



Crystal: Well, glad everyone's safe. Did you make sure your new guys aren't death eaters?

Tom: *looks at Johanna* What about you?

Johanna: I am single and beautiful and loving it!

Fiona: I used to be that way.

Tom: *jokingly* Yeah, you saved my life too many times and fell head over heel for me.

Fiona: *remarks* You have the same story, and you did it first.

Tom: *shrugs good-naturedly* True.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Well, glad everyone's safe. Did you make sure your new guys aren't death eaters?
> 
> Tom: *looks at Johanna* What about you?
> 
> Johanna: I am single and beautiful and loving it!
> 
> Fiona: I used to be that way.
> 
> Tom: *jokingly* Yeah, you saved my life too many times and fell head over heel for me.
> 
> Fiona: *remarks* You have the same story, and you did it first.
> 
> Tom: *shrugs good-naturedly* True.



Katelyn:*laughs at the them and turns to Crystal* They're not,they're sorta muggles.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs at the them and turns to Crystal* They're not,they're sorta muggles.



Crystal: Oh! Well, at least they aren't dangerous! Do they know, about, um, magic? Oh wait, they got kidnapped by Voldemort, stupid question.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh! Well, at least they aren't dangerous! Do they know, about, um, magic? Oh wait, they got kidnapped by Voldemort, stupid question.



Katelyn:*laughs* Its alright,it wasn't dumb.We actually didn't tell them,Niall knew that Carly was a witch already because when they were little he knew she could do extra things.Harry saw me using magic on Carly to stop her from killing Luke.*shrugs like its no big deal and remembers* Oh!My birthday passed as well.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Its alright,it wasn't dumb.We actually didn't tell them,Niall knew that Carly was a witch already because when they were little he knew she could do extra things.Harry saw me using magic on Carly to stop her from killing Luke.*shrugs like its no big deal and remembers* Oh!My birthday passed as well.



Crystal: So did mine! I'm sixteen now. Well, I guess it's good that they know, none of us have to hide it.

Fiona: *glances at Tom* We'll have to be careful about our thing though........

Tom: Since when have we not had to hide that?

Fiona: True.........

Johanna: If you two ever need to be gone, Crystal and I will cover for you, just like we did in the old days.

Crystal: *nods* Right.

Fiona: So, I guess we're all caught up now?

Johanna: 'Spose so.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: So did mine! I'm sixteen now. Well, I guess it's good that they know, none of us have to hide it.
> 
> Fiona: *glances at Tom* We'll have to be careful about our thing though........
> 
> Tom: Since when have we not had to hide that?
> 
> Fiona: True.........
> 
> Johanna: If you two ever need to be gone, Crystal and I will cover for you, just like we did in the old days.
> 
> Crystal: *nods* Right.
> 
> Fiona: So, I guess we're all caught up now?
> 
> Johanna: 'Spose so.



Katelyn:*jumps up* You're birthday already happened!?Why was I never aware of your birthday date!?*sits back down* I'll have to either get you a Christmas and birthday present,or maybe one big present.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* You're birthday already happened!?Why was I never aware of your birthday date!?*sits back down* I'll have to either get you a Christmas and birthday present,or maybe one big present.



Crystal: *laughs* I don't need a birthday present, just a Christmas present is okay with me.

Fiona: *hums a Christmas carol*

Johanna: Have we finished Christmas decorating yet?

Tom: If you need any help, we'll all pitch in, once we get settled in.

Fiona: Oh yeah, you'll need a room Tom! You don't mind him staying with us, do you Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *laughs* I don't need a birthday present, just a Christmas present is okay with me.
> 
> Fiona: *hums a Christmas carol*
> 
> Johanna: Have we finished Christmas decorating yet?
> 
> Tom: If you need any help, we'll all pitch in, once we get settled in.
> 
> Fiona: Oh yeah, you'll need a room Tom! You don't mind him staying with us, do you Kate?



Katelyn:*smiles* Of course not!We're always up for more friends and roomies!And no,we're not close to finished.We still need yard decorations,stockings,inside decorations,and the tree of course.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Of course not!We're always up for more friends and roomies!And no,we're not close to finished.We still need yard decorations,stockings,inside decorations,and the tree of course.



Crystal: Wow, there's a lot to be done.

Fiona: Will we be using a fake tree or will you point us in the direction of some woods so Tom and I can go cut one down?

Tom: Oh, so I'm the one who has to get the tree?

Fiona&Johanna at the same time: Would you rather get on the roof to do the house lights?

Tom: *shakes his head* Point taken.

Johanna: Exactly. *explains* Tom's afraid of heights.

Fiona: That's okay. You can take the bottom, I'll get the top.

Crystal: ..............*to Katelyn* So I guess we're just taking whatever job we want?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Wow, there's a lot to be done.
> 
> Fiona: Will we be using a fake tree or will you point us in the direction of some woods so Tom and I can go cut one down?
> 
> Tom: Oh, so I'm the one who has to get the tree?
> 
> Fiona&Johanna at the same time: Would you rather get on the roof to do the house lights?
> 
> Tom: *shakes his head* Point taken.
> 
> Johanna: Exactly. *explains* Tom's afraid of heights.
> 
> Fiona: That's okay. You can take the bottom, I'll get the top.
> 
> Crystal: ..............*to Katelyn* So I guess we're just taking whatever job we want?



Katelyn:*laughs and nods* Yeah,do whatever you want.Just don't decorate the tree,I want everyone to do that together.Oh,and we can buy a real tree at the store if that's easier.I have to get presents anyway.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and nods* Yeah,do whatever you want.Just don't decorate the tree,I want everyone to do that together.Oh,and we can buy a real tree at the store if that's easier.I have to get presents anyway.



Crystal: I think we all need to go present shopping. And that's probably safer. I don't know about dsending those two out alone..........I trust them, but trouble seems to follow them.........

Fiona: It does.

Tom: Totally. Can't even deny it.

Johanna: Trouble must follow all of us, or I'm pretty sure we would all be at Hogwarts right now. *grins* Oh well. We're a family because of the friendships that bind us. Dysfunctional maybe, but still a family.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: I think we all need to go present shopping. And that's probably safer. I don't know about dsending those two out alone..........I trust them, but trouble seems to follow them.........
> 
> Fiona: It does.
> 
> Tom: Totally. Can't even deny it.
> 
> Johanna: Trouble must follow all of us, or I'm pretty sure we would all be at Hogwarts right now. *grins* Oh well. We're a family because of the friendships that bind us. Dysfunctional maybe, but still a family.



Katelyn:Aw,Jo!*jumps up and hugs her really quick* That was really sweet!*lets go and smiles at them* When do you guys wanna go?I need to go "work" anyway so if you want to go look for presents or just look around town to get used to it you can.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Aw,Jo!*jumps up and hugs her really quick* That was really sweet!*lets go and smiles at them* When do you guys wanna go?I need to go "work" anyway so if you want to go look for presents or just look around town to get used to it you can.



Johanna: Thanks.

Crystal: Why don't Jo and I go shopping now, and Fiona and Tom stay here? Fiona can find Tom a room, and they can get started. Then, when Jo and I get back, Fiona and Tom can go shopping and Jo and I will stay here and finish what the other two started. This way we can shop for our siblings without having to worry if they've seen what we're looking at for them. 

Fiona: Sounds like a plan.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Thanks.
> 
> Crystal: Why don't Jo and I go shopping now, and Fiona and Tom stay here? Fiona can find Tom a room, and they can get started. Then, when Jo and I get back, Fiona and Tom can go shopping and Jo and I will stay here and finish what the other two started. This way we can shop for our siblings without having to worry if they've seen what we're looking at for them.
> 
> Fiona: Sounds like a plan.



Katelyn:Brilliant!I just need to change and get something.*runs up to her room straight to her closet**puts on a pink long-sleeve shirt with black skinny jeans and boots**curls her hair to make it a bit wavy and does a little makeup**grabs her guitar**puts her cell phone in her back pocket and walks back down* Okay,ready?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Brilliant!I just need to change and get something.*runs up to her room straight to her closet**puts on a pink long-sleeve shirt with black skinny jeans and boots**curls her hair to make it a bit wavy and does a little makeup**grabs her guitar**puts her cell phone in her back pocket and walks back down* Okay,ready?



Crystal: *looks over her outfit, which is a lavender log sleeve shirt with a jean skirt, white leggings, and black boots* Ready to go. Jo?

Johanna: *looks over her own outfit, which is a gray and pink sweater and khaki pants with gray boots* Me too. 

Tom: *wearing a red t shirt, jeans, and tennis shoes* Have fun. Don't talk to strangers. Only fight people if they're trying to kill you.

Fiona: *wearing a black button up over an aqua v neck, black skinniy jeans, and converse* *laughs* Don't worry Tom, they'll be fine!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *looks over her outfit, which is a lavender log sleeve shirt with a jean skirt, white leggings, and black boots* Ready to go. Jo?
> 
> Johanna: *looks over her own outfit, which is a gray and pink sweater and khaki pants with gray boots* Me too.
> 
> Tom: *wearing a red t shirt, jeans, and tennis shoes* Have fun. Don't talk to strangers. Only fight people if they're trying to kill you.
> 
> Fiona: *wearing a black button up over an aqua v neck, black skinniy jeans, and converse* *laughs* Don't worry Tom, they'll be fine!



Katelyn: In a weird way that sounded like you two were a married couple talking to their children.*laughs*  We will,and no stranger danger.*wears her guitar strap over her right shoulder and walks out the door*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *blushes*

Tom: Well, I am the older sibling.

Johanna: By ten minutes!

Tom: That still makes me older.

Crystal: *shakes her head* Come on Jo. No mischief you two. Behave.

Fiona: Of course!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *blushes*
> 
> Tom: Well, I am the older sibling.
> 
> Johanna: By ten minutes!
> 
> Tom: That still makes me older.
> 
> Crystal: *shakes her head* Come on Jo. No mischief you two. Behave.
> 
> Fiona: Of course!



Katelyn:*shouts from outside* Come on then!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts from outside* Come on then!



Johanna: Coming! *goes outside*

Crystal: Let's go! *follows*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Coming! *goes outside*
> 
> Crystal: Let's go! *follows*



Katelyn:*starts to town and repositions her guitar**starts to play a couple notes together making a pretty song* So,what're you guys planning to get people?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to town and repositions her guitar**starts to play a couple notes together making a pretty song* So,what're you guys planning to get people?



Crystal: A duffel bag or a weapon of some sort for Fiona.......

Johanna: Probably a skateboard for Tom or maybe decorations for his room.........


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: A duffel bag or a weapon of some sort for Fiona.......
> 
> Johanna: Probably a skateboard for Tom or maybe decorations for his room.........



Katelyn:I'm sure Fiona will really like a weapon,but a duffel bag to hold everything is good too.I would get him a skateboard,I love mine!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm sure Fiona will really like a weapon,but a duffel bag to hold everything is good too.I would get him a skateboard,I love mine!



Crystal: If I get her a weapon, I am definitely not trusting her with a gun. I was thinking something a little more concealable, like a small knife. A duffel bag is something she definitely needs though.

Johanna: Yes, I think a skateboard is a good idea. He's wanted one for a while.

Fiona: What now?

Tom: Now we start decorating the house. *looks for decorations*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: If I get her a weapon, I am definitely not trusting her with a gun. I was thinking something a little more concealable, like a small knife. A duffel bag is something she definitely needs though.
> 
> Johanna: Yes, I think a skateboard is a good idea. He's wanted one for a while.
> 
> Fiona: What now?
> 
> Tom: Now we start decorating the house. *looks for decorations*



Katelyn:*nods* I like the small knife idea,and a skateboard is really fun and if he needs it I can help him learn how to ride it if he wants.*sees the club* Here I am!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I like the small knife idea,and a skateboard is really fun and if he needs it I can help him learn how to ride it if he wants.*sees the club* Here I am!



Crystal: Well, we'll see you soon.

Johanna: Want us to meet you outside the club when we're done?

Tom: *throws tinsel in Fiona's face* You string that on the banisters, and I'll sweep up the floor really quick.

Fiona: *laughs* Okay!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Well, we'll see you soon.
> 
> Johanna: Want us to meet you outside the club when we're done?
> 
> Tom: *throws tinsel in Fiona's face* You string that on the banisters, and I'll sweep up the floor really quick.
> 
> Fiona: *laughs* Okay!



Katelyn:Yeah,that'd be great!Good luck with the shopping!*walks towards the club and enters**looks around smiling and walks up to the manager* Hey David,have any open spots for me?

David: Of course,you're one of the favorites already.What're you planning on performing?

Katelyn:*sits down on a stool* I was thinking first I could use your band and then I could do a little aocoustic.

David:*nods* Sounds good,let me get the band ready.*walks off*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ugggh! I feel so bad that I haven't been on! I was at my friend's sixteenth birthday party all day. What's going on in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ugggh! I feel so bad that I haven't been on! I was at my friend's sixteenth birthday party all day. What's going on in the RP?



Ooc: It's cool!Crystal and Jo went present shopping and Katelyn is going to do the same but she's at the club now.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: It's cool!Crystal and Jo went present shopping and Katelyn is going to do the same but she's at the club now.



OOC: Ok, thanks. How to put Carly back into action...  

Carly: *calls to the boys in the mansion* I'm going out! *walks out the front door, into town*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok, thanks. How to put Carly back into action...
> 
> Carly: *calls to the boys in the mansion* I'm going out! *walks out the front door, into town*



Ooc: Welcome!

David:*walks back over to Katelyn* Okay,the band is ready.Just tell them whatever song you wanna sing and they can do it.

Katelyn:Tanks!*walks up on stage and puts her guitar down**tells the band to play "Hold up" by Demi Lovato**walks up to the mic and smiles at the crowd singing*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Welcome!
> 
> David:*walks back over to Katelyn* Okay,the band is ready.Just tell them whatever song you wanna sing and they can do it.
> 
> Katelyn:Tanks!*walks up on stage and puts her guitar down**tells the band to play "Hold up" by Demi Lovato**walks up to the mic and smiles at the crowd singing*



Carly: *walks down the sidewalk* *gets a shake from a DQ*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks down the sidewalk* *gets a shake from a DQ*



Katelyn:*sings "Grow-Up" by Cher Lloyd*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,that'd be great!Good luck with the shopping!*walks towards the club and enters**looks around smiling and walks up to the manager* Hey David,have any open spots for me?
> 
> David: Of course,you're one of the favorites already.What're you planning on performing?
> 
> Katelyn:*sits down on a stool* I was thinking first I could use your band and then I could do a little aocoustic.
> 
> David:*nods* Sounds good,let me get the band ready.*walks off*



Crystal: Thanks

Johanna: Let's go. *they arrive at the first store and go in*



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok, thanks. How to put Carly back into action...
> 
> Carly: *calls to the boys in the mansion* I'm going out! *walks out the front door, into town*



Fiona: Later!

Tom: See ya.

Fiona: *finishes attaching tinsel to the banisters* This was a good idea. 

Tom: Thanks.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *throws away the shake* I wonder where Katelyn went... *walks down the street some more*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Okay, meet you back here to the front of the store when I'm finished. 

Johanna: Got it. *goes left*

Crystal: *goes right*

Fiona: *grabs more decorations* Lets get the interior finished.

Tom: Sounds like a plan. Then we take the outside?

Fiona: *nods* Of course!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sings a couple more songs**grabs her own guitar and sits on a stool on stage**starts to play "For The Love Of a Daughter" by Demi Lovato*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *looks at the skateboards the have for sale*

Crystal: *looks at the kitchen area for knives*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her songs and waves to the applauding crowd**gets off stage and walks over to David* How was that?

David:*smiles* That was brilliant,you're a natural.You could be bloody famous if you wanted.

Katelyn:*blushes at the compliment* Sure,sure.*changes the subject* Did I make anything?

David: A bit actually.Lots of people gave extra for you.*hands her the money*

Katelyn:*looks at him shocked and takes the money* Seriously?Wow,thanks!I'll come back soon,'kay?

David:Stage is always open for you.

Katelyn:Tanks!*walks out and looks around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sings a couple more songs**grabs her own guitar and sits on a stool on stage**starts to play "For The Love Of a Daughter" by Demi Lovato*



Carly: *walks past the club and sees Katelyn performing* *smiles and keeps walking*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*looks around some more* I think I might go shopping,I'm sure Crys and Jo will take a bit more time.*runs to the Music store and enters* Harry's present....Harry's present.*looks at all the artist looking for what she's looking for*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finds a skateboard with flames and stars on fire on it* Perfect.

Crystal: *finds a small knife with a slim, shiny black handle* Perfect.

Fiona: *finishes putting up the wall decorations and cleans up the crystal chandeliers* 

Tom: *finishes putting soft rugs on the floor and placing pots of poinsettias and small decorations around the first floor*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*find what she looked for and smiles**grabs it and walks to the cashier**pays for it and walks out* I hope he like it. *walks to another store and looks at some things*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: I guess I'd better get my Christmas shopping over with... *walks into a big store*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finds gifts for everyone else* Got everybody.

Crystal: *finds gifts for everyone else* That's finished. *goes to the front*

Johanna: *is waiting for her* Ready to check out?

Crystal: Yup. *checks out and leaves with Johanna*

Fiona: *looks at their finished work* Looks awesome.

Tom: *standing next to her* It does. We're brilliant.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gets presents for everyone**sits on a bench and looks at everything* Yeah,I think this is all good.I hope they all like it.*grabs some boxes,wrapping paper and bows she likes**walks to the cashier and waits to pay*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walking with a large pile of wrapped presents* I've got something foe everyone here. What about you?

Crystal: I do too.

Tom: So......outside now?

Fiona: Sure. I'll just rest for a few moments first though. *sits down*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *marches down the aisles, picking up a few things as she goes* Now, what would Niall like....


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*pays for everything and walks outside back to the club and waits outside for them humming*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *reaches the club, with Crys just behind her* Hey Kate.

Crystal: wE JUST GO FINISHED.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *reaches the club, with Crys just behind her* Hey Kate.
> 
> Crystal: wE JUST GO FINISHED.



Katelyn:*smiles* Hey Jo,Crys.Wow,that took a bit of time.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Hey Jo,Crys.Wow,that took a bit of time.



Crystal: *grins* There were a bunch of people to buy for. It's not just you and me and Carly anymore like it was in the old old days.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins* There were a bunch of people to buy for. It's not just you and me and Carly anymore like it was in the old old days.



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,I guess it would be easier if we were only buying for our small group.Now we're a huge family!


----------



## Fairywings

OO: nIGHT!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OO: nIGHT!



Ooc:Night!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *picks up the last of the presents and heads to the first cash register*


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: Sorry it took me longer to get on,I had some homework to do!But today was really great,went to school with my part red hair!Got some weird nicknames though...

Katelyn:Well why don't we go back to the manor now?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Sorry it took me longer to get on,I had some homework to do!But today was really great,went to school with my part red hair!Got some weird nicknames though...
> 
> Katelyn:Well why don't we go back to the manor now?



OOC: It's ok! 

Carly: *carries the bag out of the store, into the chilly air*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It's ok!
> 
> Carly: *carries the bag out of the store, into the chilly air*



Ooc: Yay!

Katelyn:*shivers* It's getting really cold,we should get going.*starts walking back to the manor humming random songs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks down the street* *gets to her house and drops the bags inside* *starts heading to the manor*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks inside the manor and looks around with her jaw dropped* Holy Nandos,this place looks great!*walks into the kitchen and puts the presents and things on a counter**looks in the fridge for a snack*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks inside the manor and looks around with her jaw dropped* Holy Nandos,this place looks great!*walks into the kitchen and puts the presents and things on a counter**looks in the fridge for a snack*



Carly: *gets to the mansion and knocks on the door*

OOC: I'm SO scared. I'm singing up for basketball for the first time for my school. I have to get a physical before the try outs. I probably won't make it. I used to play basketball, but that was a long time ago... So nervous!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets to the mansion and knocks on the door*
> 
> OOC: I'm SO scared. I'm singing up for basketball for the first time for my school. I have to get a physical before the try outs. I probably won't make it. I used to play basketball, but that was a long time ago... So nervous!



Katelyn:*closes the fridge door with an apple in her hand**walks to the door* Why do people come by when I'm getting food?*opens the door and smiles* Hey girly!*opens the door wider for her* Did you go to town or something?

Ooc: I'm sure you will make it,you still might have the skills from the last time you played!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*closes the fridge door with an apple in her hand**walks to the door* Why do people come by when I'm getting food?*opens the door and smiles* Hey girly!*opens the door wider for her* Did you go to town or something?
> 
> Ooc: I'm sure you will make it,you still might have the skills from the last time you played!



Carly: I did. *smiles and laughs*

OOC: Maybe... I know I'm pretty good at shooting. I don't have a net to practice with before try outs, tough. That concerns me a bit.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I did. *smiles and laughs*
> 
> OOC: Maybe... I know I'm pretty good at shooting. I don't have a net to practice with before try outs, tough. That concerns me a bit.



Katelyn:I knew it!I did too,wonder why we didn't see each other,we use too a lot.*starts to walk back to the kitchen* You want a snack or drink or something?

Ooc: Hm,that is a bit of a problem.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I knew it!I did too,wonder why we didn't see each other,we use too a lot.*starts to walk back to the kitchen* You want a snack or drink or something?
> 
> Ooc: Hm,that is a bit of a problem.



Carly: Lemonade... *smiles*

OOC: Indeed.....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Lemonade... *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Indeed.....



Katelyn:Okay dokey!*grabs a glass and lemonade from the fridge**pours her a glass and puts the jug away* Here ya go!Now what do I wanna drink...? *looks in the cabinet and grabs a packet of hot chocolate**starts to boil water humming*


----------



## Fairywings

ooc: Have a few minutes...... so will post.

Johanna: *laying on the floor on her stomach*

Tom: *sitting on a couch*

Fiona: *sitting next to Tom*

Crystal: *pacing around the room*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> ooc: Have a few minutes...... so will post.
> 
> Johanna: *laying on the floor on her stomach*
> 
> Tom: *sitting on a couch*
> 
> Fiona: *sitting next to Tom*
> 
> Crystal: *pacing around the room*



Katelyn:*almost finishes the hot chocolate**shouts* Anyone want hot chocolate!?

Ooc: Well hi!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay dokey!*grabs a glass and lemonade from the fridge**pours her a glass and puts the jug away* Here ya go!Now what do I wanna drink...? *looks in the cabinet and grabs a packet of hot chocolate**starts to boil water humming*



Carly: *starts to drink the lemonade*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*almost finishes the hot chocolate**shouts* Anyone want hot chocolate!?
> 
> Ooc: Well hi!



Crystal: I'll take a cup.

Fiona: No thanks.

Tom: None for me either.

Johanna: I don't want any thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *starts to drink the lemonade*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I'll take a cup.
> 
> Fiona: No thanks.
> 
> Tom: None for me either.
> 
> Johanna: I don't want any thanks!



Katelyn:*grabs two mugs and fills them with hot chocolate**puts marshmallows in them and walks over* Here ya go!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grabs two mugs and fills them with hot chocolate**puts marshmallows in them and walks over* Here ya go!



Crystal: Thanks. *drinks*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Thanks. *drinks*



Katelyn:You're welcome!*walks back to the kitchen and drinks her own hot chocolate**yawns a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her drink and cleans the cup**stretches and yawns* Well,I'm making the rest of the day my lazy day.*walks upstairs to her room and shuts the door**puts on a white over sized t-shirt and plaid pajama pants**wipes off her make-up and puts her hair in a bun on top of her head**runs out of her room,down the stairs and jumps off the last couple of stairs* Don't I just look fabulous? *laughs and walks into the kitchen grabbing a banana and hopping on the counter*

Ooc: No school tomorrow,gotta love getting off for Court day!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Just got back ftom opening night! It went really well!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Just got back ftom opening night! It went really well!



Ooc:Thats great Wings!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats great Wings!



OOC: Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks!



Ooc:No prob!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:No prob!



Fiona: *crasdhed on the couch, lying by Tom*

Tom: *stroking Fiona's hair quietly*

Johanna: *yawns*

Tom: *sighs* Not you too!

Crystal: Well, _I'm_ still awake!

OOC: Cool!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *crasdhed on the couch, lying by Tom*
> 
> Tom: *stroking Fiona's hair quietly*
> 
> Johanna: *yawns*
> 
> Tom: *sighs* Not you too!
> 
> Crystal: Well, I'm still awake!



Katelyn:*hears them and laughs**throws away her banana peel*walks over and sits criss-cross in a chair* I'm up too!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears them and laughs**throws away her banana peel*walks over and sits criss-cross in a chair* I'm up too!



Crystal: Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Yay!



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah buddy! *turns upside down in her seat and says in a funny voice* So how you guys doin'?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah buddy! *turns upside down in her seat and says in a funny voice* So how you guys doin'?



Tom: I'm doing okay. How about you?

Johanna: *giggles at her voice* I'm okay.

Crystal: I'm great!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: I'm doing okay. How about you?
> 
> Johanna: *giggles at her voice* I'm okay.
> 
> Crystal: I'm great!



Katelyn:*smiles and looks at Tom* I'm doing good,eating,singing and laughing a lot like usual,which you'll get used too after a bit.*turns to the girl* Well that's brilliant!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and looks at Tom* I'm doing good,eating,singing and laughing a lot like usual,which you'll get used too after a bit.*turns to the girl* Well that's brilliant!



Tom: All right then!

Johanna: Christmas is coming so quickly now!

Crystal: Yes, it is exciting, isn't it?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: All right then!
> 
> Johanna: Christmas is coming so quickly now!
> 
> Crystal: Yes, it is exciting, isn't it?



Katelyn:It is!I can't wait to wake up on Christmas day!I always wake-up at dawn and I act like a complete five year old jumping around and screaming but hey,its Christmas!The best part though,is giving everyone their presents!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It is!I can't wait to wake up on Christmas day!I always wake-up at dawn and I act like a complete five year old jumping around and screaming but hey,its Christmas!The best part though,is giving everyone their presents!



Everyone except Fiona: *laughs*

OOC: NighT!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Everyone except Fiona: *laughs*
> 
> OOC: NighT!



Katelyn:*smiles and says in a sing-song voice* _I made people laugh!_*giggles*

Ooc: Nighty-night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sits right in her seat and sees something flying to the manor* What the...?*stands up and walks to a close window**opens it and steps back**sees it's an owl flying towards the window but it hits the wall instead**gasps and shouts from old habit* Errol!*runs to the window and leans out grabbing it and walking back to her seat*He is Errol!You bloody bird,you're pathetic.*smiles and opens the package,looks at it shocked*Are these all letters?T-to me?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits right in her seat and sees something flying to the manor* What the...?*stands up and walks to a close window**opens it and steps back**sees it's an owl flying towards the window but it hits the wall instead**gasps and shouts from old habit* Errol!*runs to the window and leans out grabbing it and walking back to her seat*He is Errol!You bloody bird,you're pathetic.*smiles and opens the package,looks at it shocked*Are these all letters?T-to me?



Tom: *looks confused*

Fiona: *wakes up, startled by the noise* *her words are muffled by her very long hair in her face* Whats goin on? Are we bein attacked? Point me to the enemy an' I'll fight!

Johanna: *looking around wildly*

Crystal: Are you all right?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *looks confused*
> 
> Fiona: *wakes up, startled by the noise* *her words are muffled by her very long hair in her face* Whats goin on? Are we bein attacked? Point me to the enemy an' I'll fight!
> 
> Johanna: *looking around wildly*
> 
> Crystal: Are you all right?



Katelyn:*laughs a bit at Fiona* If I understood right,no we're not being attacked,this bloody bird just can't fly straight.*holds up a large pile of papers of different colors* These are all letters from friends at Hogwarts,and some teachers if I'm seeing this right.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs a bit at Fiona* If I understood right,no we're not being attacked,this bloody bird just can't fly straight.*holds up a large pile of papers of different colors* These are all letters from friends at Hogwarts,and some teachers if I'm seeing this right.



Fiona: *brushes her hair out of her face* We're not being attacked? Okay, you herd me right.

Crystal: *leans forward* Is there some addressed to all of us? Well, of those of us who went to Hogwarts?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *brushes her hair out of her face* We're not being attacked? Okay, you herd me right.
> 
> Crystal: *leans forward* Is there some addressed to all of us? Well, of those of us who went to Hogwarts?



Katelyn:*takes off the band that hold them together and tries to look at all the letters* I think so,theres a couple from professors who are probably asking if we're doing work.*grabs a large packet and looks it over*And I suppose this one from Dumbledore is to all of us seeing as its adressed to all of us in Whitmore Manor.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes off the band that hold them together and tries to look at all the letters* I think so,theres a couple from professors who are probably asking if we're doing work.*grabs a large packet and looks it over*And I suppose this one from Dumbledore is to all of us seeing as its adressed to all of us in Whitmore Manor.



Crystal: Last I remember I believe we were told to return to studies after Christmas...........but our professors probably won't like that.........and now we have no teachers, so we'll have to teach each other.........

OOC: I should go. Maybe we'll find out what Dumbledore has written tomorrow.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Last I remember I believe we were told to return to studies after Christmas...........but our professors probably won't like that.........and now we have no teachers, so we'll have to teach each other.........
> 
> OOC: I should go. Maybe we'll find out what Dumbledore has written tomorrow.



Katelyn:*shrugs* Who cares?We can do our work a couple days after Christmas,and we're all very smart in certain areas so I think we'll be fine with teaching.*grabs the first letter addressed to her**smiles* I can't believe they really tried to write to me,I thought they would've forgotten me.

Ooc:Ok,night!See ya then!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Hey, guys! Sorry I haven't been on! My laptop cord was broke and we had to fix it. Starting dance on Tuesday. Got my physical, so I'm trying out for the basketball team on the 22nd, which is a Monday. What's going on in the RP?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Who cares?We can do our work a couple days after Christmas,and we're all very smart in certain areas so I think we'll be fine with teaching.*grabs the first letter addressed to her**smiles* I can't believe they really tried to write to me,I thought they would've forgotten me.
> 
> Ooc:Ok,night!See ya then!



Fiona: I'm the expert in DADA. And all other types of fighting and weaponry.

Tom: Potions for me.

Johanna: I was good at Charms.

Crystal: Transfiguration. But then, I am a Animagus, so I guess it's obvious.

Tom: You're an Animagus?

Johanna: What do you turn into? 

Crystal: A bobcat.

Tom: Dude, that's awesome!

Johanna: Katelyn, what happens when Harry and Niall and the other three boys I can't remember the names of show up while we're studying? And they've never met Tom, Fi or Crys so they don't know they're witches and a wizard.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Hey, guys! Sorry I haven't been on! My laptop cord was broke and we had to fix it. Starting dance on Tuesday. Got my physical, so I'm trying out for the basketball team on the 22nd, which is a Monday. What's going on in the RP?



OOC: Uh we finished Christmas shopping and Errol just came with a whole bunch of letters from Hogwarts. That's cool that you're trying out!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Uh we finished Christmas shopping and Errol just came with a whole bunch of letters from Hogwarts. That's cool that you're trying out!



OOC: Thanks, and I really hope I make it. I had to get three shots at my physical, and one really hurt, so I better make the team.  

Carly: I'm going to town. *walks out*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Thanks, and I really hope I make it. I had to get three shots at my physical, and one really hurt, so I better make the team.
> 
> Carly: I'm going to town. *walks out*



OOC: Ouch. I hate shots. That and having warts frozen.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ouch. I hate shots. That and having warts frozen.



OOC: Agreed.

Carly: *walks down the street*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I'm the expert in DADA. And all other types of fighting and weaponry.
> 
> Tom: Potions for me.
> 
> Johanna: I was good at Charms.
> 
> Crystal: Transfiguration. But then, I am a Animagus, so I guess it's obvious.
> 
> Tom: You're an Animagus?
> 
> Johanna: What do you turn into?
> 
> Crystal: A bobcat.
> 
> Tom: Dude, that's awesome!
> 
> Johanna: Katelyn, what happens when Harry and Niall and the other three boys I can't remember the names of show up while we're studying? And they've never met Tom, Fi or Crys so they don't know they're witches and a wizard.



Katelyn:Well,it's no big deal if Harry and Niall see us studying and working since they know about us,and if you want we can just try and keep you'r guy's powers a secret from them.If that's the best thing for you guys.But if Liam ,Louis or Zayn see us we could tell them.They're not going to tell anyone.*looks at Crystal* You're an animagus?Wait.How did I not know this?Or did I just forget,no I don't remember you telling me.*shakes her head* I'm confuced.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *finds a sandwich place* *walks in and orders a sandwich*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*reads a letter from Fred and George and smiles* I can't believe them!*looks into the box and takes out a couple sweets* I love those boys,they sent candy!Chocolate frogs too.*puts them on a tale next to her and reads another letter from Hermione**stands up still reading the letter and walks to the kitchen*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,it's no big deal if Harry and Niall see us studying and working since they know about us,and if you want we can just try and keep you'r guy's powers a secret from them.If that's the best thing for you guys.But if Liam ,Louis or Zayn see us we could tell them.They're not going to tell anyone.*looks at Crystal* You're an animagus?Wait.How did I not know this?Or did I just forget,no I don't remember you telling me.*shakes her head* I'm confuced.



Tom and Fiona: We can't tell them about our........jobs, but we don't mind them knowing we're magic.

Crystal: There's no point in hiding. Too much work and not enough reason to do so. If they haven't burned you all at the stake yet, then I don't think they will now.

Johanna: I have to tell them anyway, they knew about my amnesia, it would seem suspicious if I said I just woke uip one morning and somehpown remembered everything.

Tom: And logic wins this time.

Fiona: *mischeviously* It's probably not a good idea to teach them quidditch though!

Crystal: Don't even think about it sis.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*reads a letter from Fred and George and smiles* I can't believe them!*looks into the box and takes out a couple sweets* I love those boys,they sent candy!Chocolate frogs too.*puts them on a tale next to her and reads another letter from Hermione**stands up still reading the letter and walks to the kitchen*



Fiona: They sent chocolate?

Johanna: Tomasso and I were good friends with the twins. They called us ToJo sometimes because we were uinseperable at Hogwarts, except when I had a game or when Tom was gone for one of his "sickly" times..

Tom: *laughs* I remember that. I loved the pranks they pulled.

Crystal: I was friends with Hermione, and I think I may have met Harry and the Weasleys once, but that was back in the day when I was shy.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom and Fiona: We can't tell them about our........jobs, but we don't mind them knowing we're magic.
> 
> Crystal: There's no point in hiding. Too much work and not enough reason to do so. If they haven't burned you all at the stake yet, then I don't think they will now.
> 
> Johanna: I have to tell them anyway, they knew about my amnesia, it would seem suspicious if I said I just woke uip one morning and somehpown remembered everything.
> 
> Tom: And logic wins this time.
> 
> Fiona: *mischeviously* It's probably not a good idea to teach them quidditch though!
> 
> Crystal: Don't even think about it sis.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: They sent chocolate?
> 
> Johanna: Tomasso and I were good friends with the twins. They called us ToJo sometimes because we were uinseperable at Hogwarts, except when I had a game or when Tom was gone for one of his "sickly" times..
> 
> Tom: *laughs* I remember that. I loved the pranks they pulled.
> 
> Crystal: I was friends with Hermione, and I think I may have met Harry and the Weasleys once, but that was back in the day when I was shy.



Katelyn:Yay,not a lot of secrets!And I would love to see the boys on brooms,or even just seeing us in them!*turns to Fiona* Yeah,they did.I really love food so I suppose thats why they sent it.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay,not a lot of secrets!And I would love to see the boys on brooms,or even just seeing us in them!*turns to Fiona* Yeah,they did.I really love food so I suppose thats why they sent it.



Fiona: Well, I knew you loved food.

Crystal: I've been meaning to get back on a broomstick again........

Johanna: I wonder how they must feel about magic........

Tom: It probably either scares them out of their mind, or they don't understand it, or they don't care, or -and this probably isn't it- they'd think we're cool because of it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Well, I knew you loved food.
> 
> Crystal: I've been meaning to get back on a broomstick again........
> 
> Johanna: I wonder how they must feel about magic........
> 
> Tom: It probably either scares them out of their mind, or they don't understand it, or they don't care, or -and this probably isn't it- they'd think we're cool because of it.



Katelyn:We have some brooms here if you wanna try.*smiles* You could always ask them how they feel about it,but I think that they really don't care.I mean when Harry saw me using magic I thought he would freak out but he didnt do anythibg .


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We have some brooms here if you wanna try.*smiles* You could always ask them how they feel about it,but I think that they really don't care.I mean when Harry saw me using magic I thought he would freak out but he didnt do anythibg .



Tom: Nah. When it comes to our daily lives, it's really not that important.

Crystal: I know mine's around here somewhere.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Nah. When it comes to our daily lives, it's really not that important.
> 
> Crystal: I know mine's around here somewhere.



Katelyn:*nods* Okay!*opens a chocolate frog and just holds the frog for a couple seconds* I've missed magic candy,I don't think I've ever really gone this long without it.*takes the card and eats the frog**reads her card*

Ooc:Sorry I left,I went to the movies and I'm at my papaws now.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *throws out the trash from the sandwich and walks down the street some more*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*reads a few more letters**finds letters to Luke* I suppose I should go give these to him.*stands up and walks up to his room and knocks* Luke?You have some letters.*doesn't hear anything so she opens the door and pops her head in**sees him with head phones on packing a suitcase sitting on the bed**shuts the door,rolls her eyes and walks over tapping him on the shoulder*

Luke:*takes off the headphones and glares at her* Get out.

Katelyn:You have letters.*hands them out for him*

Luke:*grabs them and points to the door* Now,out.

Katelyn:*sighs* What did I do to make you hate me?I mean,I know I broke-up with you but you were fine with it at first.Then when you found out I was dating Harry you went mental,you fought with Carly for petes sake!

Luke:*stands up and smirks when Katelyn backs up a bit scared* You wanna know why I hate you?Well,fine.I hate you because you're a selfish,self-centered,annoying witch.Not even a day after you dumped me you find some muggle guy to replace me!You're only dating him because he's rich,fit,and famous.And he's only with you because he's sorry for you!

Katelyn:*gets angry and her face turns a light pink because of it* That's it,I'm sick of this.I did not replace you,I found someone who I really care for and when he asked me out I took the chance and I'm glad I did.You have no right to hate me because I'm happy!I ended us because I didn't feel the same about you and it wouldn't be fair if I lead you on!*takes a deep breath and glares at him* You know what?I don't care anymore,go ahead and hate me.But don't you dare hurt Carly,any of my other friends,or the boy I love!

Luke:*slaps her across the face so hard she falls to the ground* That's for everything,especially for saying you love that.I'm going back to Hogwarts.*grabs his suitcase and walks downstairs out the door*

Katelyn:*hold her cheek shocked with tears in her eyes**stands up and runs to her room**looks at her cheek in her bathroom mirror and sees it's already very red**groans* That's going to bruise. *thinks for a second ignoring the pain in her cheek and grabs all her make-up**takes out foundation and powder and covers it the best she can*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Six shows down, one to go!

Mom got me a Disney congrats card! The front says "If you can dream it, you can do it." -Walt Disney  and the inside says And You Did!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*reads a few more letters**finds letters to Luke* I suppose I should go give these to him.*stands up and walks up to his room and knocks* Luke?You have some letters.*doesn't hear anything so she opens the door and pops her head in**sees him with head phones on packing a suitcase sitting on the bed**shuts the door,rolls her eyes and walks over tapping him on the shoulder*
> 
> Luke:*takes off the headphones and glares at her* Get out.
> 
> Katelyn:You have letters.*hands them out for him*
> 
> Luke:*grabs them and points to the door* Now,out.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* What did I do to make you hate me?I mean,I know I broke-up with you but you were fine with it at first.Then when you found out I was dating Harry you went mental,you fought with Carly for petes sake!
> 
> Luke:*stands up and smirks when Katelyn backs up a bit scared* You wanna know why I hate you?Well,fine.I hate you because you're a selfish,self-centered,annoying witch.Not even a day after you dumped me you find some muggle guy to replace me!You're only dating him because he's rich,fit,and famous.And he's only with you because he's sorry for you!
> 
> Katelyn:*gets angry and her face turns a light pink because of it* That's it,I'm sick of this.I did not replace you,I found someone who I really care for and when he asked me out I took the chance and I'm glad I did.You have no right to hate me because I'm happy!I ended us because I didn't feel the same about you and it wouldn't be fair if I lead you on!*takes a deep breath and glares at him* You know what?I don't care anymore,go ahead and hate me.But don't you dare hurt Carly,any of my other friends,or the boy I love!
> 
> Luke:*slaps her across the face so hard she falls to the ground* That's for everything,especially for saying you love that.I'm going back to Hogwarts.*grabs his suitcase and walks downstairs out the door*
> 
> Katelyn:*hold her cheek shocked with tears in her eyes**stands up and runs to her room**looks at her cheek in her bathroom mirror and sees it's already very red**groans* That's going to bruise. *thinks for a second ignoring the pain in her cheek and grabs all her make-up**takes out foundation and powder and covers it the best she can*



Carly: *almost to the door of the manor, when she sees Luke* What are you doing, punk? Where are you going?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Six shows down, one to go!
> 
> Mom got me a Disney congrats card! The front says "If you can dream it, you can do it." -Walt Disney  and the inside says And You Did!





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *almost to the door of the manor, when she sees Luke* What are you doing, punk? Where are you going?



Ooc: Omg that's so cool!

Luke:I'm going back to Hogwarts.*keeps walking to town towards a train station*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Omg that's so cool!
> 
> Luke:I'm going back to Hogwarts.*keeps walking to town towards a train station*



Carly: *grabs him by the back of the shirt* Why?

OOC: Sounds cool, Wings!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *grabs him by the back of the shirt* Why?
> 
> OOC: Sounds cool, Wings!



Luke:I don't have anything here,so why should I stay?

Katelyn:*looks at herself in the mirror and frowns at all the make-up* At least it covers it up.*walks back downstairs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:I don't have anything here,so why should I stay?
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at herself in the mirror and frowns at all the make-up* At least it covers it up.*walks back downstairs*



Carly: *glares at him* Does Katelyn know you're leaving?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *glares at him* Does Katelyn know you're leaving?



Luke:Yes,I told her myself.Now can I go?I'm going to miss my train.

Katelyn:*hops onto the counter and swings her legs back and forth**grabs an apple but just plays with it in her hands*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Yes,I told her myself.Now can I go?I'm going to miss my train.
> 
> Katelyn:*hops onto the counter and swings her legs back and forth**grabs an apple but just plays with it in her hands*



Carly: *looks him in the eyes* You didn't do anything to her, did you? *her grip tightens on the back of his shirt*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks him in the eyes* You didn't do anything to her, did you? *her grip tightens on the back of his shirt*



Luke:No,I did not.*sighs* Can I go?I'm pretty sure you want me gone more than I wanna be gone.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Omg that's so cool!
> 
> Luke:I'm going back to Hogwarts.*keeps walking to town towards a train station*



OOC: Yup!

Tom: Well, this day has been eventful.

Fiona: Definitely.

Crystal: Maybe we can get some peace around here for once.

Johanna: *shrugs* Is that likely?

All: No!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:No,I did not.*sighs* Can I go?I'm pretty sure you want me gone more than I wanna be gone.



Carly: I don't believe you. Don't lie to me. What did you do?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't believe you. Don't lie to me. What did you do?



Luke:I didn't do anything,okay?*yanks out of her grip* Now let me go.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:I didn't do anything,okay?*yanks out of her grip* Now let me go.



Carly: Fine! Go! Never come back! *punches him really, really hard in the shoulder, before storming through the door of the mansion*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Fine! Go! Never come back! *punches him really, really hard in the shoulder, before storming through the door of the mansion*



Luke:*rubs his shoulder and jogs to the train station*

Katelyn:*hears her come in**jumps off the counter and walks over* Hey Carls!Crystal,Fiona and the others are in the living room.We have some letters too.Some might be for you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:*rubs his shoulder and jogs to the train station*
> 
> Katelyn:*hears her come in**jumps off the counter and walks over* Hey Carls!Crystal,Fiona and the others are in the living room.We have some letters too.Some might be for you.



Carly: *throws her bag down on the floor* *ignores what Katelyn said for only a minute* If Luke ever decides to come back I'll shoot him! Did he do anything to you before he left? *remembers* Oh and maybe, but I don't know who would want to write me...


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: I wonder what Dumbledore wrote.......


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *throws her bag down on the floor* *ignores what Katelyn said for only a minute* If Luke ever decides to come back I'll shoot him! Did he do anything to you before he left? *remembers* Oh and maybe, but I don't know who would want to write me...



Katelyn:*puts her hand over her cheek but tries to hide it by pretending to fix her hair**says quickly* Uhm,no he didn't. Nothing at all.Lets go check those letters.*walks quickly to where they are and picks up the letters for her*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her hand over her cheek but tries to hide it by pretending to fix her hair**says quickly* Uhm,no he didn't. Nothing at all.Lets go check those letters.*walks quickly to where they are and picks up the letters for her*



Crystal: Need some help sorting those out?

Fiona: She's fine! Relax!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her hand over her cheek but tries to hide it by pretending to fix her hair**says quickly* Uhm,no he didn't. Nothing at all.Lets go check those letters.*walks quickly to where they are and picks up the letters for her*



Carly: If you're sure. *follows her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Need some help sorting those out?
> 
> Fiona: She's fine! Relax!



Katelyn:*shakes her head**says a little shakily* I'm fine,thanks though. *takes out the letter from Dumbledore* Here,you guys wanna read this one?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: If you're sure. *follows her*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit and opens the letter**reads over some of it* Hm,how does Dumbledore know everything!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and opens the letter**reads over some of it* Hm,how does Dumbledore know everything!?



Carly: He must be a secret physic?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**says a little shakily* I'm fine,thanks though. *takes out the letter from Dumbledore* Here,you guys wanna read this one?



Crystal: Okay. *looks some of it over* Dumbledore seems to know everything. How does he do that?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Okay. *looks some of it over* Dumbledore seems to know everything. How does he do that?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Physic like Carl said?Spies?He is the greatest wizard of all time,so who knows what all he can do.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*reads everything* Okay,so basically this letter is him saying he's proud of us.He knows about Harry and Niall but we're not in trouble,he's happy we've both found people we care so much about.And he wishes us a merry Christmas and hopes we aren't too let down about getting back to work.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Physic like Carl said?Spies?He is the greatest wizard of all time,so who knows what all he can do.



Crystal: *shrugs* Probably. At least we're not in trouble.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*reads everything* Okay,so basically this letter is him saying he's proud of us.He knows about Harry and Niall but we're not in trouble,he's happy we've both found people we care so much about.And he wishes us a merry Christmas and hopes we aren't too let down about getting back to work.



Tom: *to Crys* _You_ might not be in trouble, but who kows about Jo and I.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *shrugs* Probably. At least we're not in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom: *to Crys* _You_ might not be in trouble, but who kows about Jo and I.



Katelyn:*confuced* Wait,why would you guys be in trouble?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Think I'm goona go to bed. Night!

Tom: Because Jo has her memory and hasn't gone back. And I'm supposed to be terminally ill and I'm not.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Think I'm goona go to bed. Night!
> 
> Tom: Because Jo has her memory and hasn't gone back. And I'm supposed to be terminally ill and I'm not.



Katelyn:*bites her lip thinking* Maybe he thinks it would be good for you guys to be around us.I mean,Jo is a close friend to us already and I'm sure you could be too.

Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip thinking* Maybe he thinks it would be good for you guys to be around us.I mean,Jo is a close friend to us already and I'm sure you could be too.
> 
> Ooc:Night!



Carly: *looks at Katelyn* So, anything by chance for me in the letters?

OOC: Thinking about adding another drama from this... In a dramatic mood, anyway...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks at Katelyn* So, anything by chance for me in the letters?
> 
> OOC: Thinking about adding another drama from this... In a dramatic mood, anyway...



Katelyn:*shrugs* Not sure,you can check if you want though.I'm hungry.*hands her the letters and skips to the kitchen**looks in the fridge and takes out ingredients for tacos**smiles and starts to cook herself some singing "Marry You" by Bruno Mars while doing a little dance since she's alone*

Ooc:Hahaha sounds good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Not sure,you can check if you want though.I'm hungry.*hands her the letters and skips to the kitchen**looks in the fridge and takes out ingredients for tacos**smiles and starts to cook herself some singing "Marry You" by Bruno Mars while doing a little dance since she's alone*
> 
> Ooc:Hahaha sounds good!



Carly: Thanks. *takes the letters from her, and starts flipping through them* *picks out a few for her* *sets the pile back down* *looks at the senders* *sighs and opens the first one* *sits down on the couch and reads the first letter*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks at Katelyn* So, anything by chance for me in the letters?
> 
> OOC: Thinking about adding another drama from this... In a dramatic mood, anyway...



Ooc:Nevermind!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Nevermind!



OOC: nevermind? Not in the mood for a drama?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Thanks. *takes the letters from her, and starts flipping through them* *picks out a few for her* *sets the pile back down* *looks at the senders* *sighs and opens the first one* *sits down on the couch and reads the first letter*



Katelyn:*finishes the tacos and winces when she smiles because of her cheek**grabs a bottle of water and starts to eat at the counter**shouts* Hey Carl,or anyone I suppose,you want tacos?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: nevermind? Not in the mood for a drama?



Ooc:Oh no!I accidentally clicked that qoute again and wrote something there when I already answered it above!I'm okay with the drama,really.I just messed up.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Oh no!I accidentally clicked that qoute again and wrote something there when I already answered it above!I'm okay with the drama,really.I just messed up.



OOC: Oh, oh oh, ok! I'm sorry! 

Carly: *puts the first one down and picks up the second one* That has gotta be good. *starts to read it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh, oh oh, ok! I'm sorry!
> 
> Carly: *puts the first one down and picks up the second one* That has gotta be good. *starts to read it*



Ooc:Haha it's okay!

Katelyn:*shrugs and finishes her food and drinks her water**looks at her reflection in a spoon and frowns again at all the make-up**sighs and walks to the presents on the counter**starts with Harry's present and puts it in a box and tries to wrap it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha it's okay!
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs and finishes her food and drinks her water**looks at her reflection in a spoon and frowns again at all the make-up**sighs and walks to the presents on the counter**starts with Harry's present and puts it in a box and tries to wrap it*



Carly: Not hungry, Katelyn. *finishes the second one and reads the last* *her face turns red in anger* Why would anyone want to do that to me?

Niall: *starts coming down the stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Not hungry, Katelyn. *finishes the second one and reads the last* *her face turns red in anger* Why would anyone want to do that to me?
> 
> Niall: *starts coming down the stairs*



Katelyn: Okey-dokey!Noone in the kitchen though,its off limits!*finishes Harry's and puts a bow and tag on it**starts to do the rest biting her lip concentrating*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Okey-dokey!Noone in the kitchen though,its off limits!*finishes Harry's and puts a bow and tag on it**starts to do the rest biting her lip concentrating*



Carly: Ok! *pulls open a drawer from the coffee table and finds a box of matches* *lights one and starts to set the letters on fire* Good for nothing. I know that. Why'd they have to remind me? *throws the flaming papers into the fire place*

Niall: *sits down next to Carly* What was that?

Carly: Nothing. *her voice cracks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok! *pulls open a drawer from the coffee table and finds a box of matches* *lights one and starts to set the letters on fire* Good for nothing. I know that. Why'd they have to remind me? *throws the flaming papers into the fire place*
> 
> Niall: *sits down next to Carly* What was that?
> 
> Carly: Nothing. *her voice cracks*



Katelyn:*finishes the presents* Yay! *jumps up and does a little dance* I finished presents,I finished presents. *walks into the living room and sees there's no tree to put the presents under* Bummer,now these have to go in my room.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes the presents* Yay! *jumps up and does a little dance* I finished presents,I finished presents. *walks into the living room and sees there's no tree to put the presents under* Bummer,now these have to go in my room.



Niall: *looks at Katelyn* Let's get one tomorrow. *turns to Carly* Now, what's wrong?

Carly: I... umm... I can't tell you right now. It's too hard...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *looks at Katelyn* Let's get one tomorrow. *turns to Carly* Now, what's wrong?
> 
> Carly: I... umm... I can't tell you right now. It's too hard...



Katelyn:*nods and tilts her head at Carly* I missed something else didn't I?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and tilts her head at Carly* I missed something else didn't I?



Carly: Don't worry about it. You didn't miss anything that matters. *her eyes are glassy*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry about it. You didn't miss anything that matters. *her eyes are glassy*



Katelyn:*frowns* If something happened to you it matters.Did someone hurt you or write you something?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* If something happened to you it matters.Did someone hurt you or write you something?



Carly: Ok, so I've never said it much, but I actually still cared about my mum even though she decided to hate me for no reason. But, my brother was snatched up by Voldemort's gang and he... he killed our mum. How could he do that? He said that I'm next. And the other one... The other one is from Max...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, so I've never said it much, but I actually still cared about my mum even though she decided to hate me for no reason. But, my brother was snatched up by Voldemort's gang and he... he killed our mum. How could he do that? He said that I'm next. And the other one... The other one is from Max...



Katelyn:*shakes her head* They're not going to hurt you,we won't let them.What did Max say?I swear if I see him I'll act the same way you did with Luke.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* They're not going to hurt you,we won't let them.What did Max say?I swear if I see him I'll act the same way you did with Luke.



Carly: Max said they're coming. Him and Voldemort and the rest of them. Made a blood pact on it. Said they'd find me.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Max said they're coming. Him and Voldemort and the rest of them. Made a blood pact on it. Said they'd find me.



Katelyn:*gets angry and turns pink again* No they are not!If they come here I'm fighting!I'm not going to let them hurt anyone else!I don't care if they hurt me for trying to save you,I'll die fighting!*crosses her arms still fuming*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets angry and turns pink again* No they are not!If they come here I'm fighting!I'm not going to let them hurt anyone else!I don't care if they hurt me for trying to save you,I'll die fighting!*crosses her arms still fuming*



Carly: *laughs* Yeah right. Like I'd let them anywhere near you.

OOC: I'm tired. We'll continue this tomorrow. Byee! Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs* Yeah right. Like I'd let them anywhere near you.
> 
> OOC: I'm tired. We'll continue this tomorrow. Byee! Goodnight!



Katelyn:*calms down a bit* You can't protect me like I'm a baby,I can stick up for myself!Well maybe not with Luke,but with anyone else I can!

Ooc: Night girly!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*calms down a bit* You can't protect me like I'm a baby,I can stick up for myself!Well maybe not with Luke,but with anyone else I can!
> 
> Ooc: Night girly!



Carly: *keeps a calm, low voice* Now listen to me, We're not trying to treat you like a baby. I do know that you can stick up for yourself, but you've been through enough. We can handle it now. You don't deserve it.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip thinking* Maybe he thinks it would be good for you guys to be around us.I mean,Jo is a close friend to us already and I'm sure you could be too.
> 
> Ooc:Night!



Tom: That sounds plausible. And thanks for giving me the oppertunity to become close friends like Jo.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets angry and turns pink again* No they are not!If they come here I'm fighting!I'm not going to let them hurt anyone else!I don't care if they hurt me for trying to save you,I'll die fighting!*crosses her arms still fuming*



Tom: *glances at Fiona* It seems as though we might have to work sooner than we thought. We might not get to wait for your gunshot wound to get better.

Fiona: I'll be fine! Whether I'm healed or not, I'll have to work just like you! I do hate working during the holidays though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *keeps a calm, low voice* Now listen to me, We're not trying to treat you like a baby. I do know that you can stick up for yourself, but you've been through enough. We can handle it now. You don't deserve it.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: That sounds plausible. And thanks for giving me the oppertunity to become close friends like Jo.
> 
> Tom: *glances at Fiona* It seems as though we might have to work sooner than we thought. We might not get to wait for your gunshot wound to get better.
> 
> Fiona: I'll be fine! Whether I'm healed or not, I'll have to work just like you! I do hate working during the holidays though.



Katelyn:*sighs and calms down* Fine,I suppose if you think that's right I should listen.*turns to Tom* No problem.I'll be right back.*stands and walks in to a bathroom close**wipes off a little of the make-up and sees her cheek is already turning a light blue**touches it with her finger and winces* Great,just great.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and calms down* Fine,I suppose if you think that's right I should listen.*turns to Tom* No problem.I'll be right back.*stands and walks in to a bathroom close**wipes off a little of the make-up and sees her cheek is already turning a light blue**touches it with her finger and winces* Great,just great.



Carly: *nods* *sitting on the couch in her pajamas* *wipes her eyes and watches as the last remains of the letters burn away*

OOC: Starting dance in 2 days! So excited!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* *sitting on the couch in her pajamas* *wipes her eyes and watches as the last remains of the letters burn away*
> 
> OOC: Starting dance in 2 days! So excited!



Katelyn:*looks around and sees theres no make-up* Are you serious?*groans**walks out if the bathroom covering her cheek and starts walking towards her room*

Ooc: Woohoo!I hope you have fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around and sees theres no make-up* Are you serious?*groans**walks out if the bathroom covering her cheek and starts walking towards her room*
> 
> Ooc: Woohoo!I hope you have fun!



Carly: *looks up as Katelyn passes* *tilts her head* Katelyn, what's wrong with your cheek?

OOC: Thanks. I'm kind of nervous though. I still can't do a split.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks up as Katelyn passes* *tilts her head* Katelyn, what's wrong with your cheek?
> 
> OOC: Thanks. I'm kind of nervous though. I still can't do a split.



Katelyn:*stops walking and looks at her still holding her cheek*Oh!I-uhm,ya know,I bit it?Yeah!I bit my cheek.

Ooc:I'm sure you'll be fine,maybe they coukd teach it to you again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops walking and looks at her still holding her cheek*Oh!I-uhm,ya know,I bit it?Yeah!I bit my cheek.
> 
> Ooc:I'm sure you'll be fine,maybe they coukd teach it to you again.



Carly: Uhhh, yeah, I don't think so. Come here. Let me see.

OOC: You're right. They have to understand, right?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Uhhh, yeah, I don't think so. Come here. Let me see.
> 
> OOC: You're right. They have to understand, right?



Katelyn:*sighs and walks over to her and takes away her hand* I don't think you're gonna like it though.

Ooc:Right!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and walks over to her and takes away her hand* I don't think you're gonna like it though.
> 
> Ooc:Right!



Carly: *sees it* How'd that happen!? Was it Luke!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sees it* How'd that happen!? Was it Luke!?



Katelyn:*wipes off the rest of the make-up wincing and looking away from her**mutters quietly* Luke hit me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wipes off the rest of the make-up wincing and looking away from her**mutters quietly* Luke hit me.



Carly: *turns bright red* That's it. That boy is going down! I'm going to find him! *walks out the front door*

Niall: No, Carly! Wait! He's already gone!

Carly: Well then, I'm going on a trip to find him!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *turns bright red* That's it. That boy is going down! I'm going to find him! *walks out the front door*
> 
> Niall: No, Carly! Wait! He's already gone!
> 
> Carly: Well then, I'm going on a trip to find him!



Katelyn:*jumps up* Please Carly don't!He's probably on his way to Hogwarts already!Its too late,it's already done!I'm fine,its just a little bruise!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Please Carly don't!He's probably on his way to Hogwarts already!Its too late,it's already done!I'm fine,its just a little bruise!



Carly: Then I'll go back to Hogwarts to find him, if I have to! I will not let him get away with this. *walks down the drive way*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Then I'll go back to Hogwarts to find him, if I have to! I will not let him get away with this. *walks down the drive way*



Katelyn:*walks to the door* Come on Carly don't do that!I'm not that big of a deal and neither is this!Please don't go,I don't wanna be the cause of anyone else leaving!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to the door* Come on Carly don't do that!I'm not that big of a deal and neither is this!Please don't go,I don't wanna be the cause of anyone else leaving!



Carly: I'll come back after I'm done with this punk. *steps onto the sidewalk*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll come back after I'm done with this punk. *steps onto the sidewalk*



Katelyn:*shouts* Are you serious?!*says normally* Is she serious?She's really doing all this _just_ because Luke hit me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts* Are you serious?!*says normally* Is she serious?She's really doing all this _just_ because Luke hit me?



Niall: She's really protective of her friends because they're the only thing she has left. She'll be back. Don't worry about her.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: She's really protective of her friends because they're the only thing she has left. She'll be back. Don't worry about her.



Katelyn:*sighs* Yeah,like that'll happen. *walks to the kitchen and grabs a rag**fills it with ice from the freezer and places it on her cheek**winces but relaxes and hops on the counter*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Yeah,like that'll happen. *walks to the kitchen and grabs a rag**fills it with ice from the freezer and places it on her cheek**winces but relaxes and hops on the counter*



Niall: *follows her* She really will be back. What's the worst thing that could happen to her?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *follows her* She really will be back. What's the worst thing that could happen to her?



Katelyn:She could get jumped again,she could get lost,she could hurt Luke so bad she gets in trouble.Lots of bad things can happen.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:She could get jumped again,she could get lost,she could hurt Luke so bad she gets in trouble.Lots of bad things can happen.



Niall: She's stronger now. She'll be ok. And she knows her limits when she's attacking people. I would know...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: She's stronger now. She'll be ok. And she knows her limits when she's attacking people. I would know...



Katelyn:*nods but sighs* But why did she act so badly?I mean,I know I'm her friend but noone else in the world would react that way!I didn't want her to leave.He just hit me,the bruise will fade.*shakes her head* It's not a big deal.*jumps off the counter and puts the now damp rag in the sink*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods but sighs* But why did she act so badly?I mean,I know I'm her friend but noone else in the world would react that way!I didn't want her to leave.He just hit me,the bruise will fade.*shakes her head* It's not a big deal.*jumps off the counter and puts the now damp rag in the sink*



Niall: Then you must not know a lot of people. Lots of people would do that. I would have. She's just being nice.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Then you must not know a lot of people. Lots of people would do that. I would have. She's just being nice.



Katelyn:Oh,I didn't know that.*grabs another banana to eat* Do you want anything to eat?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,I didn't know that.*grabs another banana to eat* Do you want anything to eat?



Niall: Can you make lasagna?

OOC: I have to go to the grocery store. I'll be back in an hour or two.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Can you make lasagna?
> 
> OOC: I have to go to the grocery store. I'll be back in an hour or two.



Katelyn:Sure!*eats her banana and gets all the stuff for it**hears her phone upstairs and runs fast to get it**runs back down on her phone and starts to cook with it between her shoulder and cheek**says in to the phone* Hello?

Ooc:Okay,talk to you then!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure!*eats her banana and gets all the stuff for it**hears her phone upstairs and runs fast to get it**runs back down on her phone and starts to cook with it between her shoulder and cheek**says in to the phone* Hello?
> 
> Ooc:Okay,talk to you then!



Niall: *smiles* Yay!

OOC: I'm back!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *smiles* Yay!
> 
> OOC: I'm back!



Katelyn:*laughs at him**listens to the person on the phone and finishes the Lasagna**puts some on a plate and places it on the counter for him* Here ya go Nialler.*something on the phone gets her interest* What?What do you mean?*listens* Are you serious?!

Ooc: Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs at him**listens to the person on the phone and finishes the Lasagna**puts some on a plate and places it on the counter for him* Here ya go Nialler.*something on the phone gets her interest* What?What do you mean?*listens* Are you serious?!
> 
> Ooc: Yay!



Niall: *looks at Katelyn curiously before digging into the lasagna*

Carly: *looks around* I wonder if he left yet...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *looks at Katelyn curiously before digging into the lasagna*
> 
> Carly: *looks around* I wonder if he left yet...



Katelyn:*giggles and listens again* Okay,sure!See you soon! *hangs up and jumps up and down smiling* Wicked!

Luke:*sitting at the strain station waiting for his train**mumbles* Just a few more minutes...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles and listens again* Okay,sure!See you soon! *hangs up and jumps up and down smiling* Wicked!
> 
> Luke:*sitting at the strain station waiting for his train**mumbles* Just a few more minutes...



Niall: Who was it, and what'd they want?

Carly: *finds Luke* You little jerk! *makes sure that no one is watching* *punches him in the face hard enough to break his nose and leave an awful bruise, at least ten times worse than Katelyn's* You don't lay your hands on Katelyn!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Who was it, and what'd they want?
> 
> Carly: *finds Luke* You little jerk! *makes sure that no one is watching* *punches him in the face hard enough to break his nose and leave an awful bruise, at least ten times worse than Katelyn's* You don't lay your hands on Katelyn!



Katelyn:It was Jason and he's in town visiting his cousin and his girlfriend and he said he has a surprise for me!*does a little dance* I'm so excited,the last time he saw me I was sad and I didn't act myself so now I can really act like me!

Luke:Ow!*holds his nose* What's the matter with you!?You're mental!Who cares if I hit her?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It was Jason and he's in town visiting his cousin and his girlfriend and he said he has a surprise for me!*does a little dance* I'm so excited,the last time he saw me I was sad and I didn't act myself so now I can really act like me!
> 
> Luke:Ow!*holds his nose* What's the matter with you!?You're mental!Who cares if I hit her?!



Niall: *smiles* Sounds cool.

Carly: *grabs Luke and pulls him into a cleaning supply closet at the train station* *punches him again* I do! This is the last straw! *kicks him in the stomach* Guess Ju Jitsu really is helpful...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *smiles* Sounds cool.
> 
> Carly: *grabs Luke and pulls him into a cleaning supply closet at the train station* *punches him again* I do! This is the last straw! *kicks him in the stomach* Guess Ju Jitsu really is helpful...



Katelyn:I know!He'll be here in a couple minutes,so even if I said no he'd still be coming.*laughs and grabs a bottle of water*

Luke:*wraps his arms around his stomach and groans in pain*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know!He'll be here in a couple minutes,so even if I said no he'd still be coming.*laughs and grabs a bottle of water*
> 
> Luke:*wraps his arms around his stomach and groans in pain*



Niall: Nice. *laughs*

Carly: *picks up a broom and beats him across the back with it* NOW GET OUT AND NEVER COME BACK, FILTH!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Nice. *laughs*
> 
> Carly: *picks up a broom and beats him across the back with it* NOW GET OUT AND NEVER COME BACK, FILTH!



Katelyn:*nods smiling and takes a drink of water**the doorbell rings* I got it! *runs to the door and opens it all the way*

Jason:Hey Cookie!

Katelyn:Brownie!*about to hug him when she notices there's something wrapped up in his arms* Uhm,brownie?What's that?

Jason:*smiles* You're surprise!*holds out whats in his arms*

Katelyn:*takes it and looks at him shocked* You're joking right?

Luke:*runs out and grabs his suitcase**runs down the train station away from her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods smiling and takes a drink of water**the doorbell rings* I got it! *runs to the door and opens it all the way*
> 
> Jason:Hey Cookie!
> 
> Katelyn:Brownie!*about to hug him when she notices there's something wrapped up in his arms* Uhm,brownie?What's that?
> 
> Jason:*smiles* You're surprise!*holds out whats in his arms*
> 
> Katelyn:*takes it and looks at him shocked* You're joking right?
> 
> Luke:*runs out and grabs his suitcase**runs down the train station away from her*



Carly: You better run, runt! *puts the broom down and walks out of the supply closet* *starts down the road*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You better run, runt! *puts the broom down and walks out of the supply closet* *starts down the road*



Luke:*train pulls up and he runs on*

Jasonlease!?You owe me!Besides,we always to crazy things for each other!

Katelyn:But you want me to watch a baby!Who's the parents anyway?

Jason:My cousin Alicia,you know her.Come on please?You love kids!*pouts*

Katelyn:*groans* Fine!But now you owe me!

Jason:Yay! I love you cookie,you're my bestest friend!And the baby's name is Annabelle.

Katelyn:Okay just come in and give me her stuff.*walks back to the kitchen smiling at the baby*Hi Annabelle.

Jason:*follows her with the baby's bags*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:*train pulls up and he runs on*
> 
> Jasonlease!?You owe me!Besides,we always to crazy things for each other!
> 
> Katelyn:But you want me to watch a baby!Who's the parents anyway?
> 
> Jason:My cousin Alicia,you know her.Come on please?You love kids!*pouts*
> 
> Katelyn:*groans* Fine!But now you owe me!
> 
> Jason:Yay! I love you cookie,you're my bestest friend!And the baby's name is Annabelle.
> 
> Katelyn:Okay just come in and give me her stuff.*walks back to the kitchen smiling at the baby*Hi Annabelle.
> 
> Jason:*follows her with the baby's bags*



Carly: *starts to walk up the drive way of the mansion when Harry comes around from the backyard* Hi, Harold.

Harry: *smiles at her* Hey. Where were you?

Carly: Beating Luke up.

Harry: *smiles* Cool. I mean- why?

Carly: He umm... He hit Katelyn.

Harry: WHAT!?

Carly: Calm down, Haz. It's not a big deal. I handled Luke.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts to walk up the drive way of the mansion when Harry comes around from the backyard* Hi, Harold.
> 
> Harry: *smiles at her* Hey. Where were you?
> 
> Carly: Beating Luke up.
> 
> Harry: *smiles* Cool. I mean- why?
> 
> Carly: He umm... He hit Katelyn.
> 
> Harry: WHAT!?
> 
> Carly: Calm down, Haz. It's not a big deal. I handled Luke.



Jason:*puts the baby bag on the kitchen counter and sees Niall* Uhm,Cookie?

Katelyn:*still smiling and cooing at the baby so she doesn't look up* Yes?

Jason: Why is Niall Horan from One Direction in your kitchen?

Katelyn:*looks up at him and smiles* Well I'm kinda friends with him.You said you wanted to meet them,so Jason this is my friend Niall.

Jason:*looks at her shocked* You're friends with a member of One Direction!?

Katelyn:Uh,yeah?*goes back to playing with Annabelle*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: Crys, let's go fly!

Crystal: Really?

Johanna: Why not? Fi, Tom, come watch us!

Tom: As long as I don't have to leave the ground........

Fiona: Might as well go out while it's nice outside.

*the four go out into the backyard*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Jason:*puts the baby bag on the kitchen counter and sees Niall* Uhm,Cookie?
> 
> Katelyn:*still smiling and cooing at the baby so she doesn't look up* Yes?
> 
> Jason: Why is Niall Horan from One Direction in your kitchen?
> 
> Katelyn:*looks up at him and smiles* Well I'm kinda friends with him.You said you wanted to meet them,so Jason this is my friend Niall.
> 
> Jason:*looks at her shocked* You're friends with a member of One Direction!?
> 
> Katelyn:Uh,yeah?*goes back to playing with Annabelle*



Niall: *smiles and waves at him*

Harry: *swings opent the front door* Katelyn!

Carly: Harry, wait!

Zayn: *hurries down the stairs* I'm hungry!

Liam: *follows Zayn* Me too.

Louis: *follows Liam* We're hungry! Where's Carly?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *smiles and waves at him*
> 
> Harry: *swings opent the front door* Katelyn!
> 
> Carly: Harry, wait!
> 
> Zayn: *hurries down the stairs* I'm hungry!
> 
> Liam: *follows Zayn* Me too.
> 
> Louis: *follows Liam* We're hungry! Where's Carly?



Jason:*says a little shyly* Hello. *hears them and stares at Katelyn*

Katelyn:*giggles* Did I mention I'm friends with _all_ of One Direction?Oh,and I'm kinda dating Harry.*shouts* I have lasagna in the kitchen guys!And Carly is either somewhere else or is just getting here!*walks over to Harry smiling at the baby**looks at him and frowns when she thinks he's angry* Hey babe,what's wrong?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Wait Jo! There's a commotion, we should make sure everything's okay.

Johanna: All right!

Fiona: *takes out a small knife* *when the others look at her* You never know! *walks into the kitchen, walking as if everything's normal and the knife is like an extension of her arm*

Crystal: *follows behind her*

Johanna and Tom: *take the rear side by side, so the twins' similar features are obvious*

Crystal: Everything all right in here Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Wait Jo! There's a commotion, we should make sure everything's okay.
> 
> Johanna: All right!
> 
> Fiona: *takes out a small knife* *when the others look at her* You never know! *walks into the kitchen, walking as if everything's normal and the knife is like an extension of her arm*
> 
> Crystal: *follows behind her*
> 
> Johanna and Tom: *take the rear side by side, so the twins' similar features are obvious*
> 
> Crystal: Everything all right in here Kate?



Katelyn:*turns around* Yeah everything's fine,you don't need a knife Fi.

Jason:*looks at them wide-eyes* Cookie are these some of you'r friends?

Katelyn: Yupp!*smiles and winces again remembering her bruise* Ouch.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Jason:*says a little shyly* Hello. *hears them and stares at Katelyn*
> 
> Katelyn:*giggles* Did I mention I'm friends with _all_ of One Direction?Oh,and I'm kinda dating Harry.*shouts* I have lasagna in the kitchen guys!And Carly is either somewhere else or is just getting here!*walks over to Harry smiling at the baby**looks at him and frowns when she thinks he's angry* Hey babe,what's wrong?



Harry: *stands in the doorway* Luke hit you!?

OOC: So my boyfriend just asked if he could go to his Halloween dance with someone else (since he goes to a different school) So he wouldn't be the only one going without someone...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *stands in the doorway* Luke hit you!?
> 
> OOC: So my boyfriend just asked if he could go to his Halloween dance with someone else (since he goes to a different school) So he wouldn't be the only one going without someone...



Katelyn:*turns and looks at him wide-eyed**puts the baby on her hip and puts her hand to her cheek* Uhm,maybe?

Ooc: He's serious?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns and looks at him wide-eyed**puts the baby on her hip and puts her hand to her cheek* Uhm,maybe?
> 
> Ooc: He's serious?



Carly: *comes up behind Harry, shaking her head*

OOC: Yup. Completely. And being nice, I said yes, but who does that?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *comes up behind Harry, shaking her head*
> 
> OOC: Yup. Completely. And being nice, I said yes, but who does that?



Katelyn:Hi Carl...*tries to change the subject* I'm going to watch a baby!Isn't she adorable!And you two can meet Jason!

Jason:*shouts from the kitchen* I'm not getting involved!Talk to your boyfriend!

Katelyn:*mutters* Some friend.

Ooc:Really?Oh my nandos that's just screwed up.Why in the world would he even think about doing that?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hi Carl...*tries to change the subject* I'm going to watch a baby!Isn't she adorable!And you two can meet Jason!
> 
> Jason:*shouts from the kitchen* I'm not getting involved!Talk to your boyfriend!
> 
> Katelyn:*mutters* Some friend.
> 
> Ooc:Really?Oh my nandos that's just screwed up.Why in the world would he even think about doing that?



Harry: Why'd he do that!?

OOC: To 'fit in' I guess...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Why'd he do that!?
> 
> OOC: To 'fit in' I guess...



Katelyn:He hates me and I said something about you,so he slapped me and left.

Ooc: Well that's a dumb reason in my opinion


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around* Yeah everything's fine,you don't need a knife Fi.
> 
> Jason:*looks at them wide-eyes* Cookie are these some of you'r friends?
> 
> Katelyn: Yupp!*smiles and winces again remembering her bruise* Ouch.



Fiona: *shrugs and puts it away* Hey, I'm number five on the DE's kill list. You can't be too careful in my position.

Crystal: *face palms* Fiona, you just don't say stuff like that. It's like curse words, you don't say stuff like that or you might scare people off.

Fiona: *shrugs again* Sorry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:He hates me and I said something about you,so he slapped me and left.
> 
> Ooc: Well that's a dumb reason in my opinion



Harry: *rage still in his eyes* Where is he now?

Carly: He left. Don't worry, Haz. I already beat the daylights out of him. Left him bruised and bloody. *smiles, proud of her self*

OOC: Me too, but I can't do anything anymore because I already said yes...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *rage still in his eyes* Where is he now?
> 
> Carly: He left. Don't worry, Haz. I already beat the daylights out of him. Left him bruised and bloody. *smiles, proud of her self*
> 
> OOC: Me too, but I can't do anything anymore because I already said yes...



Katelyn:*walks over to him* Harry I'm fine,really.It's just a bruise,it'll go away.Please calm down.

Ooc: That really sucks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks over to him* Harry I'm fine,really.It's just a bruise,it'll go away.Please calm down.
> 
> Ooc: That really sucks.



Harry: *lightens up a little* You guys are right, but he better never show his face anywhere near me ever again, or I'll kill him. *not even joking*

OOC: I know... And another thing is, I feel really bad because I don't think I can tell my friends about it or they'd confront him and I already said i was ok with it, so he'd probably be mad at me if that happened.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *lightens up a little* You guys are right, but he better never show his face anywhere near me ever again, or I'll kill him. *not even joking*
> 
> OOC: I know... And another thing is, I feel really bad because I don't think I can tell my friends about it or they'd confront him and I already said i was ok with it, so he'd probably be mad at me if that happened.



 Katelyn:*smiles a little so she doesn't get hurt**gets on her tip-toes and kisses his cheek* Tanks Curly,you're amazing.*stands flat on her feet again*

 Jason:*standing a little behind them and saw most of it* Awh isn't that adorable!?My little Cookie really *is* in love!

 Katelyn:*groans and looks down at Annabelle to hide her blush*

Ooc: Geez,that stinks.I'm sorry about all that but I'm sure everything might work itself out!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a little so she doesn't get hurt**gets on her tip-toes and kisses his cheek* Tanks Curly,you're amazing.*stands flat on her feet again*
> 
> Jason:*standing a little behind them and saw most of it* Awh isn't that adorable!?My little Cookie really *is* in love!
> 
> Katelyn:*groans and looks down at Annabelle to hide her blush*
> 
> Ooc: Geez,that stinks.I'm sorry about all that but I'm sure everything might work itself out!



Harry: Whose baby?

OOC: I hope so. Thanks..


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc:........not sure what to post............


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Whose baby?
> 
> OOC: I hope so. Thanks..



Katelyn:Jason's cousins,I love kids so he thought it would be nice to give me a baby to baby-sit while he hangs out with his girlfriend and family.

Jason:And I love you very much for doing it!

Ooc: You're welcome!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs and puts it away* Hey, I'm number five on the DE's kill list. You can't be too careful in my position.
> 
> Crystal: *face palms* Fiona, you just don't say stuff like that. It's like curse words, you don't say stuff like that or you might scare people off.
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs again* Sorry.



Jason:*looks at her confuced then shrugs* Not gonna ask.*goes into the kitchen and gets an apple*

OOc: Just saw this sorry!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Jason:*looks at her confuced then shrugs* Not gonna ask.*goes into the kitchen and gets an apple*
> 
> OOc: Just saw this sorry!



OOC: It's okay!

Fiona: *shrugs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Jason's cousins,I love kids so he thought it would be nice to give me a baby to baby-sit while he hangs out with his girlfriend and family.
> 
> Jason:And I love you very much for doing it!
> 
> Ooc: You're welcome!



Harry: I see. *laughs and starts to sing The A Team by Ed Sheeran quietly*

OOC:


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's okay!
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs*



Katelyn:*laughs**smiles at the baby and walks to the kitchen**says in a silly voice to Annabelle* Is someone hungry?You want something to eat?*looks in the bag and grabs a bottle* Is this good?


Jason:*nods* Alicia made like ten so you're covered.

Katelyn:Wicked.*starts to feed her humming*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I see. *laughs and starts to sing The A Team by Ed Sheeran quietly*
> 
> OOC:



Katelyn:*smiles automatically hearing him sing but winces again because of her cheek**mutters* Dumb bruise.*takes out a burping rag and puts it over her shoulder**walks to the living room and sits down feeding her**smiles and hums a lullaby her mum used to sing her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles automatically hearing him sing but winces again because of her cheek**mutters* Dumb bruise.*takes out a burping rag and puts it over her shoulder**walks to the living room and sits down feeding her**smiles and hums a lullaby her mum used to sing her*



Harry: *smiles at Katelyn* One day I'm sure you'll be a good mum. *laughs a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles at Katelyn* One day I'm sure you'll be a good mum. *laughs a bit*



Katelyn:*smiles a little thinking about being a mum* I hope I am,I know I want at least two kids so if I'm not I hope my husband is so he can help me.*puts the empty bottle on the table and burps her**nothing happens so she holds her in front of her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a little thinking about being a mum* I hope I am,I know I want at least two kids so if I'm not I hope my husband is so he can help me.*puts the empty bottle on the table and burps her**nothing happens so she holds her in front of her*



Harry: *nods and suddenly turns to walk away*

Carly: Watcha doing, Hazza?

Harry: Going for a walk... I'll be back soon.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *nods and suddenly turns to walk away*
> 
> Carly: Watcha doing, Hazza?
> 
> Harry: Going for a walk... I'll be back soon.



Katelyn:*holds Annabelle right in her arms and looks after him confuced* Okay,see you then!Be careful! *turns back to Annabelle who pulled her hair and smiles ignoring the pain* Yes Anne?Do you need my attention?*giggles and starts to sing quietly to her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*holds Annabelle right in her arms and looks after him confuced* Okay,see you then!Be careful! *turns back to Annabelle who pulled her hair and smiles ignoring the pain* Yes Anne?Do you need my attention?*giggles and starts to sing quietly to her*



Carly: *continues The A Team from where Harry left off* *starts drawing a portrait of someone as she sings*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *continues The A Team from where Harry left off* *starts drawing a portrait of someone as she sings*



Katelyn:*giggles when Anne yawns* Someones sleepy,huh?*stands up and walks around the room slowly gently rocking her in her arms**sings "Isn't She Lovely" to her trying to get her to sleep*

Jason:*walks over and says quietly* I'm gonna go now,Jessica's waiting with my aunt so I'll be back to get Annabelle soon alright?

Katelyn:Take you'r time,I love her already.

Jason:Tanks Cookie.*gives her a small hug not squishing the baby* I like your friends too,and Harry.You can really pick people to surround yourself with.*walks out the front door*

Katelyn:*smiles and continues to sing*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles when Anne yawns* Someones sleepy,huh?*stands up and walks around the room slowly gently rocking her in her arms**sings "Isn't She Lovely" to her trying to get her to sleep*
> 
> Jason:*walks over and says quietly* I'm gonna go now,Jessica's waiting with my aunt so I'll be back to get Annabelle soon alright?
> 
> Katelyn:Take you'r time,I love her already.
> 
> Jason:Tanks Cookie.*gives her a small hug not squishing the baby* I like your friends too,and Harry.You can really pick people to surround yourself with.*walks out the front door*
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles and continues to sing*



Carly: *sneezes* *sits down on the couch with a blanket on top of her* *shivers*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sneezes* *sits down on the couch with a blanket on top of her* *shivers*



Katelyn:*looks at her* Bless you.Hey,you feel okay Carl?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her* Bless you.Hey,you feel okay Carl?



Carly: I'm fine...

OOC: I'm sick right now, so I figured Carly should be too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm fine...
> 
> OOC: I'm sick right now, so I figured Carly should be too.



Katelyn:I don't think so,you need some medicine?Chicken soup?

Ooc:Haha that's nice.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I don't think so,you need some medicine?Chicken soup?
> 
> Ooc:Haha that's nice.



Carly: yes to both of those things. *scrunches up under the covers*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: yes to both of those things. *scrunches up under the covers*



Katelyn:*nods**thinks for a second and puts another blanket on the floor and gets two pillows next to each other with a little space between them**carefully puts Annabelle in the space and runs to the kitchen after making sure she couldn't be hurt**gets a bowl out and takes out a can of soup**starts to cook the soup and runs to the bathroom to get cold and flu medicine*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**thinks for a second and puts another blanket on the floor and gets two pillows next to each other with a little space between them**carefully puts Annabelle in the space and runs to the kitchen after making sure she couldn't be hurt**gets a bowl out and takes out a can of soup**starts to cook the soup and runs to the bathroom to get cold and flu medicine*



Carly: *sniffs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sniffs*



Katelyn:*grabs the medicine and runs back to the soup**finishes it and pours it in to the bowl**grabs both of them and walks back over**puts the bowl down and pours the medicine in the small cup that came with it and holds it out* Medicine first.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grabs the medicine and runs back to the soup**finishes it and pours it in to the bowl**grabs both of them and walks back over**puts the bowl down and pours the medicine in the small cup that came with it and holds it out* Medicine first.



Carly: Ok fine. *her nose is red* *takes the medicine and makes a face* It tastes bad. *finishes taking the medicine* Done. *sniffs again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok fine. *her nose is red* *takes the medicine and makes a face* It tastes bad. *finishes taking the medicine* Done. *sniffs again*



Katelyn:*giggles at her face* I know,that's why I hate medicine.*picks p the soup and hands out for her* Now,here you go.Yummy soup.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles at her face* I know,that's why I hate medicine.*picks p the soup and hands out for her* Now,here you go.Yummy soup.



Carly: *starts to eat the soup* Can you get me some tissues?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts to eat the soup* Can you get me some tissues?



Katelyn:Sure thing.*walks over and takes some from the table and hands the whole box to her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure thing.*walks over and takes some from the table and hands the whole box to her*



Carly: Thank ya. *takes one and blows her nose*

OOC: As you can probably tell, I'm really sick.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Thank ya. *takes one and blows her nose*
> 
> OOC: As you can probably tell, I'm really sick.



Katelyn:Any-time girly.*walks over and checks on the baby*

Ooc: Awh,I hate when anyone's sick. I hope you get better!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Any-time girly.*walks over and checks on the baby*
> 
> Ooc: Awh,I hate when anyone's sick. I hope you get better!



Carly: *waits a minute before blowing her nose again* *turns the TV on*

Harry: *walks through the door and goes straight upstairs*

OOC: Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *waits a minute before blowing her nose again* *turns the TV on*
> 
> Harry: *walks through the door and goes straight upstairs*
> 
> OOC: Thanks!



Katelyn:*looks after him and frowns* Do you think he's okay?

Ooc:You're welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks after him and frowns* Do you think he's okay?
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome!



Carly: I'm sure he's fine. I'll go talk to him, just to be sure. *wraps the blanket around her and starts up the stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm sure he's fine. I'll go talk to him, just to be sure. *wraps the blanket around her and starts up the stairs*



Katelyn: *nods* Okay,if something's wrong tell me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods* Okay,if something's wrong tell me?



Carly: I will. *goes up the stairs and knock on Harry's bedroom door*

Harry: *opens the door* Hey Carl. What's up?

Carly: Hey, Haz. my and Katelyn were just wondering if you were sad or something. You seem kind of upset.

Harry: No, I'm fine. Seriously, Carly. Believe me?

Carly: Yeah, of course I believe you. *smiles*

Harry: Are you sick?

Carly: Yeah, I guess. Are you gonna run away from me because you don't want to get sick?

Harry: No. Of course not. But, why don't you get some rest.

Carly: You're right. Thanks, Harry. *smiles at him and walks back down the stairs* *lays down on the couch* He's fine, Kate.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: We should go flying.

Crystal: No. It's gotten dark, it's not a good idea.

Johanna: *sighs* I suppose you're right.

Tom: At least you have your memory back.

Johanna: Yes, that's true.

Fiona: I'm a little on edge. The stupid bullet wound is clouding my thoughts and judgment.

Crystal: We'll all be fine. Paranoia isn't going to help.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I will. *goes up the stairs and knock on Harry's bedroom door*
> 
> Harry: *opens the door* Hey Carl. What's up?
> 
> Carly: Hey, Haz. my and Katelyn were just wondering if you were sad or something. You seem kind of upset.
> 
> Harry: No, I'm fine. Seriously, Carly. Believe me?
> 
> Carly: Yeah, of course I believe you. *smiles*
> 
> Harry: Are you sick?
> 
> Carly: Yeah, I guess. Are you gonna run away from me because you don't want to get sick?
> 
> Harry: No. Of course not. But, why don't you get some rest.
> 
> Carly: You're right. Thanks, Harry. *smiles at him and walks back down the stairs* *lays down on the couch* He's fine, Kate.



Katelyn:*smiles* Good.*the baby starts crying waking up**walks over and picks her up* Hey,now is there a need for that? *holds her in her arms cooing at her and talking to her even though she's a baby and can't understand her**walks around the living room and kitchen rocking her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Good.*the baby starts crying waking up**walks over and picks her up* Hey,now is there a need for that? *holds her in her arms cooing at her and talking to her even though she's a baby and can't understand her**walks around the living room and kitchen rocking her*



Carly: *finds Darcy* *picks her up and puts her in her lap* *listens as the cat meows* *closes her eyes*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs when she won't stop crying* What to do...*bites her lip  and thinks* Oh!I know!*gets her bag from the kitchen and walks upstairs to her room**puts down her blanket and changes her diaper* You're lucky you have dimples and you're a sweet baby.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs when she won't stop crying* What to do...*bites her lip  and thinks* Oh!I know!*gets her bag from the kitchen and walks upstairs to her room**puts down her blanket and changes her diaper* You're lucky you have dimples and you're a sweet baby.



Carly: *falls asleep with Darcy in her lap and the TV on*

Liam: *sits next to Niall on the couch opposite from the couch that Carly's on* *watches Carly sleep* Too bad she's sick.

Niall: *nods and bites his lip* *looks at the TV*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *falls asleep with Darcy in her lap and the TV on*
> 
> Liam: *sits next to Niall on the couch opposite from the couch that Carly's on* *watches Carly sleep* Too bad she's sick.
> 
> Niall: *nods and bites his lip* *looks at the TV*



Katelyn:*holds Annabelle in the air smiling and makes airplane noises to her* Now you're happy!Isn't this better than crying?*laughs and holds her right* Now I think its time to see what you know.*sits down on her floor and puts her on her stomach* Now can you turn over?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*holds Annabelle in the air smiling and makes airplane noises to her* Now you're happy!Isn't this better than crying?*laughs and holds her right* Now I think its time to see what you know.*sits down on her floor and puts her on her stomach* Now can you turn over?



OOC: Eh, Katelyn thinks the baby is a dog?   

Harry: *walks downstairs and gets an apple*

Carly: *starts running a fever*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Eh, Katelyn thinks the baby is a dog?
> 
> Harry: *walks downstairs and gets an apple*
> 
> Carly: *starts running a fever*



Ooc:Haha shes a teenager,she's not an expert in teaching babies how to do things!

Katelyn:Okay,maybe you don't.Maybe you can learn by watching!*gets on her stomach like the baby and giggles* Okay,so watch me.*turns over so she's on her back* See?Can you do that?*waits and giggles when she smiles and laughs* Okay maybe not.*sits up and turns to her**puts her hands on her side and turns her over*Now you try,love.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha she's a teenager,she's not an expert in teaching babies how to do things!
> 
> Katelyn:Okay,maybe you don't.Maybe you can learn by watching!*gets on her stomach like the baby and giggles* Okay,so watch me.*turns over so she's on her back* See?Can you do that?*waits and giggles when she smiles and laughs* Okay maybe not.*sits up and turns to her**puts her hands on her side and turns her over*Now you try,love.



OOC: Well you just made my night. Thank you for that.   :bite lip:

Carly: *wakes up, sweaty* *groans*

Niall: What's wrong, Carl?

Carly: Nothing, I just feel a little worse. Don't worry.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Well you just made my night. Thank you for that.   :bite lip:
> 
> Carly: *wakes up, sweaty* *groans*
> 
> Niall: What's wrong, Carl?
> 
> Carly: Nothing, I just feel a little worse. Don't worry.



Ooc: It's what I live for!

Katelyn:*laughs* Okay,I'm making a fool out of myself in front of a baby.My life's complete.*takes out her phone and takes a couple pictures of her**smiles* You're such a pretty baby,ya know that?*stands up and picks her up* Let's go get something to eat.*walks towards the kitchen singing "Miss You" by Ed Sheeran*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: It's what I live for!
> 
> Katelyn:*laughs* Okay,I'm making a fool out of myself in front of a baby.My life's complete.*takes out her phone and takes a couple pictures of her**smiles* You're such a pretty baby,ya know that?*stands up and picks her up* Let's go get something to eat.*walks towards the kitchen singing "Miss You" by Ed Sheeran*



Carly: *watches as Darcy jumps off her lap* *watches her* I wouldn't want to be near a sick person if I were you either, Darcy. *shakes her head and sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *watches as Darcy jumps off her lap* *watches her* I wouldn't want to be near a sick person if I were you either, Darcy. *shakes her head and sighs*



Katelyn:*gets to the kitchen making funny faces at the baby* Anne you are the cutest baby!You think you're mummy would mind if I take you from her for a couple years?*laughs and opens the fridge**sees left over tacos* Yes,tacos!*grabs them and puts them in the microwave*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the kitchen making funny faces at the baby* Anne you are the cutest baby!You think you're mummy would mind if I take you from her for a couple years?*laughs and opens the fridge**sees left over tacos* Yes,tacos!*grabs them and puts them in the microwave*



Carly: *groans and falls off the couch* UGGH! *lays back down on it* I feel like I'm going to die!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *groans and falls off the couch* UGGH! *lays back down on it* I feel like I'm going to die!



Katelyn:*hears her and walks where she is* Uhm,Carl?Do you need a doctor?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears her and walks where she is* Uhm,Carl?Do you need a doctor?



Carly: *eyes widen* NO! NO DOCTOR!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *eyes widen* NO! NO DOCTOR!



Katelyn:*puts her one empty hand up in defense* Okay,no doctor.Do you need anything though?*Anne starts crying again so she sighs**starts to rock her in her arms*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her one empty hand up in defense* Okay,no doctor.Do you need anything though?*Anne starts crying again so she sighs**starts to rock her in her arms*



Carly: *shakes her head and coughs* *her face is all red and sweaty from the fever*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shakes her head and coughs* *her face is all red and sweaty from the fever*



Katelyn:Okay,if you need anything tell me.*walks back to the kitchen bouncing the baby in her arms**sighs and sings to her the same lullaby from earlier**smiles a bit when she quiets down* Guess you like that song too,huh?*smiles and puts the tacos away**eats a banana*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,if you need anything tell me.*walks back to the kitchen bouncing the baby in her arms**sighs and sings to her the same lullaby from earlier**smiles a bit when she quiets down* Guess you like that song too,huh?*smiles and puts the tacos away**eats a banana*



Carly: *looks into the kitchen from the couch and sees Katelyn eating a banana* hey, why don't you give her a banana. Babies like bananas.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks into the kitchen from the couch and sees Katelyn eating a banana* hey, why don't you give her a banana. Babies like bananas.



Katelyn:They do?*tears off a bit off the banana and hands the baby it**laughs when Anne takes it and half of it gets all over her face* She's too adorable!*gets a rag and cleans off her face**feeds her a little less of the banana so she doesn't get messy*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:They do?*tears off a bit off the banana and hands the baby it**laughs when Anne takes it and half of it gets all over her face* She's too adorable!*gets a rag and cleans off her face**feeds her a little less of the banana so she doesn't get messy*



Carly: Of course they do! *sneezes and grabs a tissue* *blows her nose again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Of course they do! *sneezes and grabs a tissue* *blows her nose again*



Katelyn:*laughs* I didn't know,I'm a teenage girl not a mum!*throws away the peel and hops on the counter**sings softly to her*_ Smile,though your heart is aching.Smile even though it's breaking.When there are clouds in the sky you'll get by,if you smile through your tears and sorrow.Smile,whats the use of crying?You'll find life is still worth while,if you just smile_.*smiles a bit when she falls asleep*

Ooc: I got this from the movie "my Girl" and I absolutely love this song!It's so sweet!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I didn't know,I'm a teenage girl not a mum!*throws away the peel and hops on the counter**sings softly to her*_ Smile,though your heart is aching.Smile even though it's breaking.When there are clouds in the sky you'll get by,if you smile through your tears and sorrow.Smile,whats the use of crying?You'll find life is still worth while,if you just smile_.*smiles a bit when she falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc: I got this from the movie "my Girl" and I absolutely love this song!It's so sweet!



Carly: *props a pillows up behind her head*

OOC: Good movie. I'm tired early tonight. Goodnight! I'll be on in the morning hopefully.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *props a pillows up behind her head*
> 
> OOC: Good movie. I'm tired early tonight. Goodnight! I'll be on in the morning hopefully.



Katelyn:*runs upstairs and fixes her bed so it's safe for her**lays her down and covers her in a blanket**turns off the lights and walks back downstairs to the kitchen**sits down at the counter and puts her head on the counter* I can't believe I'm tired after only taking care of her for a couple hours,I'm mental for still wanting kids I think!*laughs a little*

Ooc: Nighty-night girly!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs upstairs and fixes her bed so it's safe for her**lays her down and covers her in a blanket**turns off the lights and walks back downstairs to the kitchen**sits down at the counter and puts her head on the counter* I can't believe I'm tired after only taking care of her for a couple hours,I'm mental for still wanting kids I think!*laughs a little*
> 
> Ooc: Nighty-night girly!



Carly: I'd help if I wasn't sick. I've always taken care of little ones. *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'd help if I wasn't sick. I've always taken care of little ones. *yawns*



Katelyn:It's fine,you need to get better.*sighs and stands up**grabs the same rag from earlier and puts more ice in it**places it on her cheek*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It's fine,you need to get better.*sighs and stands up**grabs the same rag from earlier and puts more ice in it**places it on her cheek*



Carly: I'm feeling a little better now, actually. But, not enough.

OOC: I start dance tomorrow. Oh jeez....  I'm kind of scared... I don't even know why. I still have to get the stuff for it too. My mom's probably going to be mad that I didn't tell her what I needed sooner...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'm feeling a little better now, actually. But, not enough.
> 
> OOC: I start dance tomorrow. Oh jeez....  I'm kind of scared... I don't even know why. I still have to get the stuff for it too. My mom's probably going to be mad that I didn't tell her what I needed sooner...



Katelyn:Maybe if you keep resting you'll get even better!*winces when she puts too much pressure on the bruise* If I ever see Luke again I'm sending you and Harry on him,this thing hurts!

Ooc:Everyone gets alittle scared when they try something new!And if she is she might get over it once she sees that all the things are going to help you be a better dancer.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Maybe if you keep resting you'll get even better!*winces when she puts too much pressure on the bruise* If I ever see Luke again I'm sending you and Harry on him,this thing hurts!
> 
> Ooc:Everyone gets alittle scared when they try something new!And if she is she might get over it once she sees that all the things are going to help you be a better dancer.



Carly: Well, I think I already broke his nose...

OOC: You're probably right. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Well, I think I already broke his nose...
> 
> OOC: You're probably right. Thanks for the encouragement.



Katelyn:Really?Tanks! *puts the rag in the sink and grabs a water bottle and apple singing "Kiss Me" by Ed Sheeran*

Ooc:Any time!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Really?Tanks! *puts the rag in the sink and grabs a water bottle and apple singing "Kiss Me" by Ed Sheeran*
> 
> Ooc:Any time!



Carly: You're welcome. *looks at her in the kitchen from the couch* Eating healthy, I see.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You're welcome. *looks at her in the kitchen from the couch* Eating healthy, I see.



Katelyn:*nods* Yupp,I kinda realized eating junk all the time isn't the best way to eat so I'm drinking only water and juice,and eating more fruits and vegetables.*finishes her apple and throws it away**drinks her water and grabs a carrot from the fridge*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yupp,I kinda realized eating junk all the time isn't the best way to eat so I'm drinking only water and juice,and eating more fruits and vegetables.*finishes her apple and throws it away**drinks her water and grabs a carrot from the fridge*



Carly: That's a good idea, you know. I should do that.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That's a good idea, you know. I should do that.



Katelyn:Tanks!*takes a bite of her carrot* You don't need it though,you're already too skinny!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Tanks!*takes a bite of her carrot* You don't need it though,you're already too skinny!



Carly: Mmhmmmm....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Mmhmmmm....



Katelyn:*finishes off her carrot and water and throws it away* Now I'm bored.*walks in to the living room and sees her bucket list**grabs it and looks everything over*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes off her carrot and water and throws it away* Now I'm bored.*walks in to the living room and sees her bucket list**grabs it and looks everything over*



Carly: What have you done so far that's on the list, Kate? *grabs a tissue*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: What have you done so far that's on the list, Kate? *grabs a tissue*



Katelyn: Let's see,I got a tattoo and danced in the rain.I dyed my hair a bit ago  so I can cross that off,I had a silly string war too,and mini golfing.but now I wanna do something else.*crosses off those item*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Let's see,I got a tattoo and danced in the rain.I dyed my hair a bit ago  so I can cross that off,I had a silly string war too,and mini golfing.but now I wanna do something else.*crosses off those item*



Carly: What else is there?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: What else is there?



Katelyn: A lot,more than twenty.I like this fair one,since I could finish another one there,but I like the Disney movies marathon too.I like the others too,but some need warmer weather.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: A lot,more than twenty.I like this fair one,since I could finish another one there,but I like the Disney movies marathon too.I like the others too,but some need warmer weather.



Carly: Then why don't you go out and buy a bunch of Disney movies and spend the rest of the day watching them?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Then why don't you go out and buy a bunch of Disney movies and spend the rest of the day watching them?



Katelyn:What about Annabelle?I can't just go to town and leave her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:What about Annabelle?I can't just go to town and leave her.



Carly: I'll take care of her. I feel completely better now. And, don't worry. I'll give her back to you as soon as you get back.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll take care of her. I feel completely better now. And, don't worry. I'll give her back to you as soon as you get back.



Katelyn:*bites her lip* Okay...if you're sure.*walks over to the door and puts on some boots staying in her pajamas**puts on a jacket* I'll be right back.*walks out towards town*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip* Okay...if you're sure.*walks over to the door and puts on some boots staying in her pajamas**puts on a jacket* I'll be right back.*walks out towards town*



Carly: Pssh. Stop worrying. I'm great with kids. *sits for a few minutes after Katelyn leaves until the baby starts crying* *throws off her blanket and starts to go upstairs to get the baby* *smiles at her* Shhhh it's ok. *picks her up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Pssh. Stop worrying. I'm great with kids. *sits for a few minutes after Katelyn leaves until the baby starts crying* *throws off her blanket and starts to go upstairs to get the baby* *smiles at her* Shhhh it's ok. *picks her up*



Katelyn:*walks into a video store and shivers from leaving tye cold and getting warmer**looks around and finds a Disney movie section**looks through them grabbing a lot*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into a video store and shivers from leaving tye cold and getting warmer**looks around and finds a Disney movie section**looks through them grabbing a lot*



Carly: Awww, you're hungry, aren't ya, Anna? Let's get you some food. *goes downstairs, carrying the baby*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Awww, you're hungry, aren't ya, Anna? Let's get you some food. *goes downstairs, carrying the baby*



Katelyn:*gets all three Toy Story's,Finding Nemo,Cinderella,Beauty and Beast and Bambi**walks to the cashier* Can I have these?

Cashier:Sure thing sweetie.*starts to put the movies in a bag**looks at her face and says in a concerned tone* What happened to your face,did someone hit you?

Katelyn:*blushes a bit embarrased* Uhm,yeah but I'm fine.*takes the bag and pays* Tanks for the movies.*walks back to the manor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets all three Toy Story's,Finding Nemo,Cinderella,Beauty and Beast and Bambi**walks to the cashier* Can I have these?
> 
> Cashier:Sure thing sweetie.*starts to put the movies in a bag**looks at her face and says in a concerned tone* What happened to your face,did someone hit you?
> 
> Katelyn:*blushes a bit embarrased* Uhm,yeah but I'm fine.*takes the bag and pays* Tanks for the movies.*walks back to the manor*



Carly: *tries to feed her some baby food but she won't take it* *laughs as she reaches for the bananas* *take a banana and cuts it up* *feeds it to her* *laughs* You're a good girl, aren't ya? *wipes Annabelle's mouth* *carries her to the couch* *sets the baby on her lap and lays down again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *tries to feed her some baby food but she won't take it* *laughs as she reaches for the bananas* *take a banana and cuts it up* *feeds it to her* *laughs* You're a good girl, aren't ya? *wipes Annabelle's mouth* *carries her to the couch* *sets the baby on her lap and lays down again*



Katelyn:*walks into the mansion and takes off her jacket**walks over and sees them* Awh,that's adorable!*takes out her phone and takes a quick picture**smiles after taking it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into the mansion and takes off her jacket**walks over and sees them* Awh,that's adorable!*takes out her phone and takes a quick picture**smiles after taking it*



Carly: *holds Annabelle like a teddy bear, but gently* *falls asleep with the baby in her arms*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *holds Annabelle like a teddy bear, but gently* *falls asleep with the baby in her arms*



Katelyn:*takes another picture and giggles**goes in to the kitchen singing "Dance With Me Tonight" by Olly Murs quietly spinning giggling like a little girl making popcorn*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes another picture and giggles**goes in to the kitchen singing "Dance With Me Tonight" by Olly Murs quietly spinning giggling like a little girl making popcorn*



Carly: *smiles in her sleep*

Niall: *to Liam* Let's go get a Christmas tree. It'll lighten this place up.

Liam: Good idea. Plus, I have to do my Christmas shopping too. Come on. *gets off the couch and walks out the door with Niall following behind him*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles in her sleep*
> 
> Niall: *to Liam* Let's go get a Christmas tree. It'll lighten this place up.
> 
> Liam: Good idea. Plus, I have to do my Christmas shopping too. Come on. *gets off the couch and walks out the door with Niall following behind him*



Katelyn:*Puts the popcorn in a big bowl so it will last**grabs "Bambi" and walks in to the living room**puts it in to the DVD player and sits down on a couch throwing a blanket over herself**starts eating the popcorn when the previews come on*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Puts the popcorn in a big bowl so it will last**grabs "Bambi" and walks in to the living room**puts it in to the DVD player and sits down on a couch throwing a blanket over herself**starts eating the popcorn when the previews come on*



Liam: *walks down the sidewalk* I never knew Carly was so good with kids.

Niall: You didn't?

Liam: Nope. Now, while I do my Christmas shopping, you can get a tree. Get a nice one. *pushes open a door to a store*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *walks down the sidewalk* I never knew Carly was so good with kids.
> 
> Niall: You didn't?
> 
> Liam: Nope. Now, while I do my Christmas shopping, you can get a tree. Get a nice one. *pushes open a door to a store*



Katelyn:*smiles and giggles when Thumper tries to teach Bambi how to skate on the ice*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and giggles when Thumper tries to teach Bambi how to skate on the ice*



Carly: *continues to sleep and Annabelle sleeps soundly, curled up on her stomach*

OOC: Sorry I disappeared. My internet went out.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *continues to sleep and Annabelle sleeps soundly, curled up on her stomach*
> 
> OOC: Sorry I disappeared. My internet went out.



Katelyn:*starts to tear up when Bambi is in the field with the hunters**wipes her cheeks from the tears that fell when he finds out his mom was shot*

Ooc: It's okay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to tear up when Bambi is in the field with the hunters**wipes her cheeks from the tears that fell when he finds out his mom was shot*
> 
> Ooc: It's okay!



Carly: *wakes half-way up for a minute* *wraps Annabelle in the blanket and holds her tighter before falling asleep again*

Niall: *picks a nice bushy tree* *pays for it (it's going to be delivered)*

Liam: *almost done with his Christmas shopping*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes half-way up for a minute* *wraps Annabelle in the blanket and holds her tighter before falling asleep again*
> 
> Niall: *picks a nice bushy tree* *pays for it (it's going to be delivered)*
> 
> Liam: *almost done with his Christmas shopping*



Katelyn:*giggles when they talk about being twitter-pated**yawns at the end of the movie and changes it with Toy Story 3*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles when they talk about being twitter-pated**yawns at the end of the movie and changes it with Toy Story 3*



Niall: There you are, Liam! The tree should be at the mansion in a few hours. I got one for the house too. Mine, I mean.

Liam: Awesome. *walks down the sidewalk* We should hurry back. I feel something pulling me towards the mansion right now*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: There you are, Liam! The tree should be at the mansion in a few hours. I got one for the house too. Mine, I mean.
> 
> Liam: Awesome. *walks down the sidewalk* We should hurry back. I feel something pulling me towards the mansion right now*



Katelyn:*pouts when Woody and the toys try to call Andy**says to the T.V* Play with your toys dummy!They love you!I would play with them!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pouts when Woody and the toys try to call Andy**says to the T.V* Play with your toys dummy!They love you!I would play with them!



Liam: *throws the front door to the mansion open* I HEAR TOY STORY!

Carly: *doesn't even wake up*

Liam: *sits down in front of the TV and watches Toy Story*

Niall: *goes upstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *throws the front door to the mansion open* I HEAR TOY STORY!
> 
> Carly: *doesn't even wake up*
> 
> Liam: *sits down in front of the TV and watches Toy Story*
> 
> Niall: *goes upstairs*



Katelyn:*covers her mouth with her hand to stop from laughing at him* And I thought I was the only one who loved Disney.*moves to the other side of the couch to see the T.V.**covers herself with the blanket again and eats more popcorn watching the movie intently*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*covers her mouth with her hand to stop from laughing at him* And I thought I was the only one who loved Disney.*moves to the other side of the couch to see the T.V.**covers herself with the blanket again and eats more popcorn watching the movie intently*



Liam: We all do except for Niall. He's not a big fan of the movies, anyways. But, he likes Disney World.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: We all do except for Niall. He's not a big fan of the movies, anyways. But, he likes Disney World.



Katelyn:Oh,he did seem like he really liked Disney World when we went.*smiles when Woody gets put in to the college but frowns when the others are in the garbage bag*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,he did seem like he really liked Disney World when we went.*smiles when Woody gets put in to the college but frowns when the others are in the garbage bag*



Carly: *wakes up, but keeps holding Annabelle*

Niall: *takes the presents he already bought for Christmas and starts wrapping them*

Liam: *watches closely*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up, but keeps holding Annabelle*
> 
> Niall: *takes the presents he already bought for Christmas and starts wrapping them*
> 
> Liam: *watches closely*



Katelyn:*finishes the bowl of popcorn and puts it on the floor**watches the movie with her full concentration*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes the bowl of popcorn and puts it on the floor**watches the movie with her full concentration*



Carly: *laughs when Annabelle points to her* Well aren't you a little princess?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs when Annabelle points to her* Well aren't you a little princess?



Katelyn:*smiles a bit at them but stays focused on the movie*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at them but stays focused on the movie*



Carly: *smiles when Anna wraps her hand around her thumb* I remember when my brother was as small as you...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles when Anna wraps her hand around her thumb* I remember when my brother was as small as you...



Katelyn:*frowns when Buzz gets restarted and goes crazy on the toys* Poor Buzz...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns when Buzz gets restarted and goes crazy on the toys* Poor Buzz...



Liam: *biting his lip*

Niall: *finishes the wrapping and starts coming back downstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *biting his lip*
> 
> Niall: *finishes the wrapping and starts coming back downstairs*



Katelyn:*chewing her nail when the toys try to escape the daycare*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*chewing her nail when the toys try to escape the daycare*



Carly: They make it out, Kate. *tries not to laugh for spoiling it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: They make it out, Kate. *tries not to laugh for spoiling it*



Katelyn:*looks at her with her jaw dropped* Well why'd you tell me?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with her jaw dropped* Well why'd you tell me?!



Carly: Because I didn't want you to have a heart attack.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Because I didn't want you to have a heart attack.



Katelyn:Oh,well I still think I should have been surprised.But tanks for not making be have a heart attack.*turns back to the movie and gasps a bit when Lotso leaves the toys in the junk**mutters* Evil strawberry smelling bear,you deserve to have been forgotten by Daisy.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,well I still think I should have been surprised.But tanks for not making be have a heart attack.*turns back to the movie and gasps a bit when Lotso leaves the toys in the junk**mutters* Evil strawberry smelling bear,you deserve to have been forgotten by Daisy.



Carly: *yawns and rocks Annabelle*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns and rocks Annabelle*



Katelyn:*tears up when Andy plays with all the toys with the little girl**quickly wipes away the tears that fell when Andy left and Woody waved**jumps up and grabs the empty popcorn bowl* Okay,best.Movie.Ever.*walks in to the kitchen and puts the bowl in the sink*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tears up when Andy plays with all the toys with the little girl**quickly wipes away the tears that fell when Andy left and Woody waved**jumps up and grabs the empty popcorn bowl* Okay,best.Movie.Ever.*walks in to the kitchen and puts the bowl in the sink*



Liam: I second that one. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: I second that one. *laughs*



Katelyn:*laughs and walks back**sits on the couch* I can't believe I've never watched that before!It's so good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and walks back**sits on the couch* I can't believe I've never watched that before!It's so good!



Liam: I've only seen it like thirty six million times. *smiles*

Niall: *gets an orange from the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: I've only seen it like thirty six million times. *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *gets an orange from the kitchen*



Katelyn:*laughs* I'm not surprised,it's a brilliant film.I wish I'd seen it sooner!*stretches and answers a message from her cousin* Hm. *looks at a video he sent her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I'm not surprised,it's a brilliant film.I wish I'd seen it sooner!*stretches and answers a message from her cousin* Hm. *looks at a video he sent her*



Carly: It's late. *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's late. *yawns*



Katelyn:It is?Do you want me to take Anne so you can sleep? *looks down at her phone and laughs a bit* How did I not know this show X Factor had Olly Murs on it?He's funny!And this Caroline Flack woman is too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It is?Do you want me to take Anne so you can sleep? *looks down at her phone and laughs a bit* How did I not know this show X Factor had Olly Murs on it?He's funny!And this Caroline Flack woman is too.



Carly: No, I'll stay up for a while longer.

Liam: Ehh... Caroline...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, I'll stay up for a while longer.
> 
> Liam: Ehh... Caroline...



Katelyn:*looks at him confused* Has she done something wrong?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him confused* Has she done something wrong?



Carly: *looks up* psssh, has she done something wrong? Yes, yes she has.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks up* psssh, has she done something wrong? Yes, yes she has.



Katelyn:*now looks at her confuced* Well what has she done?I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't know some big secret!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*now looks at her confuced* Well what has she done?I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't know some big secret!



Carly: She used to date Harry. She's a total witch and way too old for him anyways. He admits it was the biggest mistake he ever made, though. She was so mean. She just puts on a nice face for TV. Ugh!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: She used to date Harry. She's a total witch and way too old for him anyways. He admits it was the biggest mistake he ever made, though. She was so mean. She just puts on a nice face for TV. Ugh!



Katelyn:*looks at her shocked and says slowly* Harry..._dated_...Caroline Flack?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her shocked and says slowly* Harry..._dated_...Caroline Flack?



Carly: Oh please don't think of him differently now. It was a mistake!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh please don't think of him differently now. It was a mistake!



Katelyn:*shakes her head* I'd never think anything different or bad of Harry,it's just....I didn't expect him to have had a famous and incredibly beautiful ex-girlfriend.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* I'd never think anything different or bad of Harry,it's just....I didn't expect him to have had a famous and incredibly beautiful ex-girlfriend.



Carly: Even though she's a celebrity like that, doesn't necessarily mean that she's the girl anyone would want. She's so mean. I don't know what Harry was thinking and now neither does he. She always tried to change him and stuff like that.

OOC: I gotta go. School tomorrow. Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Even though she's a celebrity like that, doesn't necessarily mean that she's the girl anyone would want. She's so mean. I don't know what Harry was thinking and now neither does he. She always tried to change him and stuff like that.
> 
> OOC: I gotta go. School tomorrow. Goodnight!



Katelyn:Why would anyone want to change Harry?He's sweet,kind,cheeky,flirty,caring,talented,down to earth and a lot more.He's perfect and noone should ever make him think he needs to change.*blushes after she realizes she said that out loud* Oh nandos that's embarrasing,please noone tell him I said any of that.

Ooc:Night!


----------



## BK228

OOC: Is there still room for someone who has been so busy with school and student government?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Why would anyone want to change Harry?He's sweet,kind,cheeky,flirty,caring,talented,down to earth and a lot more.He's perfect and noone should ever make him think he needs to change.*blushes after she realizes she said that out loud* Oh nandos that's embarrasing,please noone tell him I said any of that.
> 
> Ooc:Night!


Carly: Don't worry. *laughs*


BK228 said:


> OOC: Is there still room for someone who has been so busy with school and student government?



OOC: Brandon! You're back! We can fit you in!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: Is there still room for someone who has been so busy with school and student government?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry. *laughs*
> 
> 
> OOC: Brandon! You're back! We can fit you in!



Katelyn:*breaths a sigh of relief* Tank goodness,I'd die of embarrasment if he knew I said that.*stands up and puts in Cinderella**walks back and sits down*

Ooc: oh my gosh!Hi Brandon!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*breaths a sigh of relief* Tank goodness,I'd die of embarrasment if he knew I said that.*stands up and puts in Cinderella**walks back and sits down*
> 
> Ooc: oh my gosh!Hi Brandon!



Carly: *falls asleep again, still holding Annabelle*

OOC: Can't start dance today, but I definitely should be able to next Tuesday. There's just too much to do first to get ready for it. I think it'll be embarrassing since I'm just starting and I'm so old already. I didn't think about it that way before but then my mom reminded me last night.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *falls asleep again, still holding Annabelle*
> 
> OOC: Can't start dance today, but I definitely should be able to next Tuesday. There's just too much to do first to get ready for it. I think it'll be embarrassing since I'm just starting and I'm so old already. I didn't think about it that way before but then my mom reminded me last night.



Katelyn:*shakes her head at her and walks to the kitchen grabbing a banana,water and carrot for the movie**runs back right when it starts and jumps in her spot*

Ooc: Awh,well at least when you really do start you'll be a little more ready!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head at her and walks to the kitchen grabbing a banana,water and carrot for the movie**runs back right when it starts and jumps in her spot*
> 
> Ooc: Awh,well at least when you really do start you'll be a little more ready!



Liam: *goes upstairs for Christmas wrapping*

Niall: *spreads out on the floor and closes his eyes* *fals asleep*

OOC: That's true. It'd be in about two hours anyways... Haven't stretched enough today.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *goes upstairs for Christmas wrapping*
> 
> Niall: *spreads out on the floor and closes his eyes* *fals asleep*
> 
> OOC: That's true. It'd be in about two hours anyways... Haven't stretched enough today.



Katelyn:Guess I'm all alone now.*giggles at herself and watches the movie**eats some of her carrot and banana and watches the movie*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Guess I'm all alone now.*giggles at herself and watches the movie**eats some of her carrot and banana and watches the movie*



Niall: *Snores so quietly no one can hear it*

Liam: *starts wrapping some presents* Now where are they? Oh there! *grabs the package of bows*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *Snores so quietly no one can hear it*
> 
> Liam: *starts wrapping some presents* Now where are they? Oh there! *grabs the package of bows*



Katelyn:*yawns a bit and stands up stretching**walks to the kitchen and makes some hot chocolate humming "Jingle Bells"*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns a bit and stands up stretching**walks to the kitchen and makes some hot chocolate humming "Jingle Bells"*



Liam: *puts down the bag of bows* All done! *brushes his hands off and opens the door* *yawns* Carly was right. It really is late.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *puts down the bag of bows* All done! *brushes his hands off and opens the door* *yawns* Carly was right. It really is late.



Katelyn:*pours the drink in a mug and taps her fingers on the counter**gets out different ingredients and starts to make sugar cookies**giggles when she gets flour on her cheek but keeps baking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pours the drink in a mug and taps her fingers on the counter**gets out different ingredients and starts to make sugar cookies**giggles when she gets flour on her cheek but keeps baking*



Liam: *walks into the living room* A bit late to make cookies, Katelyn. Don't you think?

Harry: *asleep in bed*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *walks into the living room* A bit late to make cookies, Katelyn. Don't you think?
> 
> Harry: *asleep in bed*



Katelyn:*shakes her head* It's never too late to make cookies!Especially sugar ones.*puts them in the oven and hops on the counter*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* It's never too late to make cookies!Especially sugar ones.*puts them in the oven and hops on the counter*



Liam: But, it's midnight...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: But, it's midnight...



Katelyn:*shrugs* I'm hungry and cookies are yummy.*looks in the oven and pouts when they're not done yet**gets the milk and a glass and pours herself a glass*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I'm hungry and cookies are yummy.*looks in the oven and pouts when they're not done yet**gets the milk and a glass and pours herself a glass*



Liam: *takes the carton out of her hand and pours himself a glass* *gives it back and walks into the living room with it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *takes the carton out of her hand and pours himself a glass* *gives it back and walks into the living room with it*



Katelyn:*puts it away and looks at the cookies in the oven* Yay,they'e done!*puts on an oven mitt and takes them out onto the counter**takes out some white icing and sprinkles and decorates the cookies**cleans up her mess and grabs a small plate for cookies for herself*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts it away and looks at the cookies in the oven* Yay,they'e done!*puts on an oven mitt and takes them out onto the counter**takes out some white icing and sprinkles and decorates the cookies**cleans up her mess and grabs a small plate for cookies for herself*



Liam: *leans against a pillow and drinks milk* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: *leans against a pillow and drinks milk* *yawns*



Katelyn:*gives herself some cookies and wraps the rest of them in tinfoil and leaves them on the counter**grabs the plate and her drink and walks back to the living room**sits on the floor and watches whatever's left of Cinderella eating quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives herself some cookies and wraps the rest of them in tinfoil and leaves them on the counter**grabs the plate and her drink and walks back to the living room**sits on the floor and watches whatever's left of Cinderella eating quietly*



Liam: *puts the empty glass of milk on the side table* *lays the pillows flat down on the ground* *rest his head on the pillows and yawns again*


----------



## BK228

OOC: Hi girls!! I have been so extremely busy (still kinda am). I'd like to continue with this, though I wont be able to post as much as you two do. Would someone be willing to fill moi in???


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi girls!! I have been so extremely busy (still kinda am). I'd like to continue with this, though I wont be able to post as much as you two do. Would someone be willing to fill moi in???



Ooc:I will!I've got time this morning,okay so Crystal left that american wizard's house and hurt her ankle,Fiona got shot working fighting and had to get help,Johanna is a new girl who came to Ireland because she lost her memory at Hogwarts but now she has it back and their friend Tom is with them now.Katelyn,Carly and Harry and Niall were taken by Voldemort to a house in Germany where the girls were tortured and Max set the place on fire but everyone got out.Carly got really hurt really bad so they had to stay at a hospital for a couple days and now everyones back at the manor and it's almost Christmas!I think I got everything...?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Hi girls!! I have been so extremely busy (still kinda am). I'd like to continue with this, though I wont be able to post as much as you two do. Would someone be willing to fill moi in???


OOC: So nice to have you back, Brandon.  It's ok. We probably post too much! 


jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I will!I've got time this morning,okay so Crystal left that american wizard's house and hurt her ankle,Fiona got shot working fighting and had to get help,Johanna is a new girl who came to Ireland because she lost her memory at Hogwarts but now she has it back and their friend Tom is with them now.Katelyn,Carly and Harry and Niall were taken by Voldemort to a house in Germany where the girls were tortured and Max set the place on fire but everyone got out.Carly got really hurt really bad so they had to stay at a hospital for a couple days and now everyones back at the manor and it's almost Christmas!I think I got everything...?



OOC: You got it all!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: So nice to have you back, Brandon.  It's ok. We probably post too much!
> 
> OOC: You got it all!



Ooc:Awesome!I hoped I didn't miss anything because I didnt want to screw him up!


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: hey brandon long time no talk! They pretty much got it but one thing I want to add about my chars is tom and jo are identical twins.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Ooc: hey brandon long time no talk! They pretty much got it but one thing I want to add about my chars is tom and jo are identical twins.



Ooc: Darn,sorry I missed that!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Darn,sorry I missed that!



OOC: It's okay. I'm the creator, I know my characters best. Tom is also Fi's best friend and involved as her partner in crime in Fi's "work". On the front page, I kinda controlled yours and Dan's characters (I know, I'm sorry) and told the story of how they and the Gray girls got started back to Ireland. Oh, and Crystal's parents were found dead, so because now there's no more dishonor in the last name the've gone back to using it.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Edited the front page. The recap will now be edited regularly. We're in December now.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ehhm.... Sorry I didn't get on yesterday. My internet went out. Anything happen?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ehhm.... Sorry I didn't get on yesterday. My internet went out. Anything happen?



OOC: Nope. Absolutely nothing happened. Excepr my above post ^


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Nope. Absolutely nothing happened. Excepr my above post ^



OOC: All righty then. Thanks  I was just too lazy to look back.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: All righty then. Thanks  I was just too lazy to look back.



OOC: It's okay.


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: I'm here!Hello!

Katelyn:*wakes up on the floor and groans* Ow,my neck. *sits up and sees it's morning**stands up and walks up to her room* Hairbrush,where's my hairbrush?*walks to her bathroom and brushes her hair**changes into a plain purple wife beater and skinny jeans**yawns and walks back to the kitchen,and starts making breakfast*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I'm here!Hello!
> 
> Katelyn:*wakes up on the floor and groans* Ow,my neck. *sits up and sees it's morning**stands up and walks up to her room* Hairbrush,where's my hairbrush?*walks to her bathroom and brushes her hair**changes into a plain purple wife beater and skinny jeans**yawns and walks back to the kitchen,and starts making breakfast*



Carly: *opens her eyes* Come on, Anna. *picks Annabelle up and walks to the bathroom* *sets her on the counter, standing in front of her so she can't fall off* *straightens her hair* *yawns*

OOC: Hello!


----------



## Fairywings

*thundering is heard coming down the stairs*

Tom: *racing his twin* *reaches the bottom first* Ha! Beat you! *wearing black jeans and a royal blue t-shirt*

Johanna: *wearing a black shirt, a knee length red skirt, and a pair of white leggings* You win all the time!

Tom: *laughs*

Fiona: *wearing gray skinny jeans and a green v neck* *glances at Crystal* Pay up sis.

Crystal: *scowls* *hands Fiona one sickle* *wearing a purple hoodie and regular jeans*

Fiona: Thank you.

Crystal: Shut up.

OOC: So, being a sibling, I threw in some everyday sibling stuff.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *opens her eyes* Come on, Anna. *picks Annabelle up and walks to the bathroom* *sets her on the counter, standing in front of her so she can't fall off* *straightens her hair* *yawns*
> 
> OOC: Hello!



Katelyn:*finishes and gets herself a plate of eggs,bacon,sausage and hash browns*pours herself a glass of orange juice and grabs a banana**sits at the counter and eats slowly still not fully awake*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> *thundering is heard coming down the stairs*
> 
> Tom: *racing his twin* *reaches the bottom first* Ha! Beat you! *wearing black jeans and a royal blue t-shirt*
> 
> Johanna: *wearing a black shirt, a knee length red skirt, and a pair of white leggings* You win all the time!
> 
> Tom: *laughs*
> 
> Fiona: *wearing gray skinny jeans and a green v neck* *glances at Crystal* Pay up sis.
> 
> Crystal: *scowls* *hands Fiona one sickle* *wearing a purple hoodie and regular jeans*
> 
> Fiona: Thank you.
> 
> Crystal: Shut up.
> 
> OOC: So, being a sibling, I threw in some everyday sibling stuff.



Katelyn:*hears them and laughs waking up a bit more**shouts* Breakfast is ready if you guys want some!*eats*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and gets herself a plate of eggs,bacon,sausage and hash browns*pours herself a glass of orange juice and grabs a banana**sits at the counter and eats slowly still not fully awake*



Carly: *carries Annabelle upstairs* *sets her on the bed, keeping a close eye on her* *gets dressed in a dark blue, sleeveless top, a black, leather, sleeveless vest, black skinny jeans, and a beanie to match the top* *picks the baby up again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *carries Annabelle upstairs* *sets her on the bed, keeping a close eye on her* *gets dressed in a dark blue, sleeveless top, a black, leather, sleeveless vest, black skinny jeans, and a beanie to match the top* *picks the baby up again*



Katelyn:*finishes her eggs and meat and cleans the plate**hops on the counter and eats her banana looking out the window looking at nothing in particular*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her eggs and meat and cleans the plate**hops on the counter and eats her banana looking out the window looking at nothing in particular*



Carly: *slips on one leather glove and carries Annabelle back downstairs* Now it's time to get you some breakfast.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *slips on one leather glove and carries Annabelle back downstairs* Now it's time to get you some breakfast.



Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her peel in the trash**drinks her juice quietly**jumps off the counter and puts the glass in the sink**sings "Together" by Demi Lovato looking out the same window*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears them and laughs waking up a bit more**shouts* Breakfast is ready if you guys want some!*eats*



Tom: Yum! *wraps his arm around Fiona* Come on, let's go eat!

Fiona: Okay. *wriggles out from under his arm* Let's try to get through the door though.

Johanna: *pushes past them* If you're going to stand in the way of people, then prepared to be pushed! *enters the kitchen* Honestly!

Crystal: *silently just shakes her head and follows behind Jo*

Fiona: *walks in behind them* *to anyone in range* Morning everyone.

Tom: *takes up the rear* What's on the menu?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her peel in the trash**drinks her juice quietly**jumps off the counter and puts the glass in the sink**sings "Together" by Demi Lovato looking out the same window*



Carly: Katelyn, could you feed Anna? *takes an orange out of the fridge and grabs a box of cereal and a jug of milk*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Yum! *wraps his arm around Fiona* Come on, let's go eat!
> 
> Fiona: Okay. *wriggles out from under his arm* Let's try to get through the door though.
> 
> Johanna: *pushes past them* If you're going to stand in the way of people, then prepared to be pushed! *enters the kitchen* Honestly!
> 
> Crystal: *silently just shakes her head and follows behind Jo*
> 
> Fiona: *walks in behind them* *to anyone in range* Morning everyone.
> 
> Tom: *takes up the rear* What's on the menu?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Katelyn, could you feed Anna? *takes an orange out of the fridge and grabs a box of cereal and a jug of milk*



Katelyn:*turns around* Sure. *walks over and grabs Annabelle**smiles and grabs a banana* Is this good? *laughs when she smiles and laughs**looks at the group* Morning!You can have eggs,bacon,hash browns or sausage.THeres fruit too. *cuts up the banana and feeds her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around* Sure. *walks over and grabs Annabelle**smiles and grabs a banana* Is this good? *laughs when she smiles and laughs**looks at the group* Morning!You can have eggs,bacon,hash browns or sausage.THeres fruit too. *cuts up the banana and feeds her*



Carly: *hears Katelyn* *throws the cereal box on the floor* *takes some of everything*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears Katelyn* *throws the cereal box on the floor* *takes some of everything*



Katelyn:*looks at her shocked then laughs* You're acting like you haven't eaten real food in months! *finishes feeding the baby and starts to play with her* You're mummy should be here soon,I hope you get to come back soon!We love having you. *giggles when she laughs and spins her around in the kitchen in her arms*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around* Sure. *walks over and grabs Annabelle**smiles and grabs a banana* Is this good? *laughs when she smiles and laughs**looks at the group* Morning!You can have eggs,bacon,hash browns or sausage.THeres fruit too. *cuts up the banana and feeds her*



Tom: Okay!

*the four get plates and fill them up*

Crystal: Still good as always.

Fiona: Yup.

Johanna: *nods, chewing*

Tom: *nods enthusiastically*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Okay!
> 
> *the four get plates and fill them up*
> 
> Crystal: Still good as always.
> 
> Fiona: Yup.
> 
> Johanna: *nods, chewing*
> 
> Tom: *nods enthusiastically*



Katelyn:*laughs* Tanks!Glad you like it! *makes airplane noises at Annabelle making her laugh*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her shocked then laughs* You're acting like you haven't eaten real food in months! *finishes feeding the baby and starts to play with her* You're mummy should be here soon,I hope you get to come back soon!We love having you. *giggles when she laughs and spins her around in the kitchen in her arms*



Carly: *mutters* I haven't.... *sits down at the table and starts to eat*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *mutters* I haven't.... *sits down at the table and starts to eat*



Katelyn:*looks at her curiously since she didn't hear**shrugs and walks to the living room**sits down so her back is against the couch and cosses her legs putting the baby in her lap**turns on some cartoons and watches them with her*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey, I just remembered something fun we did once. We came up with what disney character our characters would be. I wanna say mine was a mix of two or three characters. Anyway, so I'll do it again for my four.

Tom: Tom really has two very distinct sides, his regular side and his agent/battle side. Fiona has two sides as well, but because of her trials and tribulations hers are less distinct than Tom's. So I'm doing two for Tom and her. His regular side is very kind, friendly, brave, easy going, and he likes to joke around. He's honest, except when he's being mischievous. Peter Pan fits this side. His other side is his agent/battle side. He's very serious, he has a business-like demeanor. He's very determined and pushes himself to succeed. And if Fiona or anyone else he cares for is hurt, he gets really mad and will kill whoever hurt them. This side is Hercules.

Johanna: Jo, like her brother, is friendly, kind, and brave. She's very much of a dreamer as well, she's very idealistic at times and has several wishes. She will often daydream and drift off during class or discussions. She has a bit of a temper, but it comes more from little annoyances than anything else. Jo is the girliest of the four in the way she dresses and her love of pink and orange. But she's very independant, and like Crystal before Jackson came along, she doesn't really care to fall in love. Jo is probably a princess, I want to say Jasmine, Ariel, or Rapunzel.

Crystal: Crystal is intelligent, wise, brave and studious. She would much rather read a book than go to a party or a club. She's on the shyer side, and often lets other people talk for her. But she can and will speak for herself and others. She tries to help people out and guide them, even if she's awkward. She has a tendency to get nervous though. She occasionally has anxiety problems, and feels overwhelmed when she gets too anxious. I'm not sure who Crystal would be.

Fiona: Fiona has two sides, though hers are less distinct than Tom's. Her regular side is quiet, intelligent, brave and helpful. Fiona is wary and suspicious of other people, but can be calm and laid back with her friends. But with new people, she often tightens up, and keeps a watchful eye. She is pessimisstic because of what she has been through. She likes to help others and will volunteer for almost anything. She can be kind and has a softer side, but a lot of times it only comes when Fiona lets her guard down, so she's shy like her sister and has to be encouraged. I'm not sure who this side is. Fiona's other side is intelligent, observant, tough and sacrificial. She gets angered easily, moreso with this side. She can go berserk, killing her enenmies without mercy. In fighting she is quick and efficient. Fiona believes if you die in battle, then it is an honorable death, and taking people down with you is even better. She will put her life on the line to save others, and she will do the right thing/compolete her mission, whatever the cost or consenquences. This side is Mulan.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey, I just remembered something fun we did once. We came up with what disney character our characters would be. I wanna say mine was a mix of two or three characters. Anyway, so I'll do it again for my four.
> 
> Tom: Tom really has two very distinct sides, his regular side and his agent/battle side. Fiona has two sides as well, but because of her trials and tribulations hers are less distinct than Tom's. So I'm doing two for Tom and her. His regular side is very kind, friendly, brave, easy going, and he likes to joke around. He's honest, except when he's being mischievous. Peter Pan fits this side. His other side is his agent/battle side. He's very serious, he has a business-like demeanor. He's very determined and pushes himself to succeed. And if Fiona or anyone else he cares for is hurt, he gets really mad and will kill whoever hurt them. This side is Hercules.
> 
> Johanna: Jo, like her brother, is friendly, kind, and brave. She's very much of a dreamer as well, she's very idealistic at times and has several wishes. She will often daydream and drift off during class or discussions. She has a bit of a temper, but it comes more from little annoyances than anything else. Jo is the girliest of the four in the way she dresses and her love of pink and orange. But she's very independant, and like Crystal before Jackson came along, she doesn't really care to fall in love. Jo is probably a princess, I want to say Jasmine, Ariel, or Rapunzel.
> 
> Crystal: Crystal is intelligent, wise, brave and studious. She would much rather read a book than go to a party or a club. She's on the shyer side, and often lets other people talk for her. But she can and will speak for herself and others. She tries to help people out and guide them, even if she's awkward. She has a tendency to get nervous though. She occasionally has anxiety problems, and feels overwhelmed when she gets too anxious. I'm not sure who Crystal would be.
> 
> Fiona: Fiona has two sides, though hers are less distinct than Tom's. Her regular side is quiet, intelligent, brave and helpful. Fiona is wary and suspicious of other people, but can be calm and laid back with her friends. But with new people, she often tightens up, and keeps a watchful eye. She is pessimisstic because of what she has been through. She likes to help others and will volunteer for almost anything. She can be kind and has a softer side, but a lot of times it only comes when Fiona lets her guard down, so she's shy like her sister and has to be encouraged. I'm not sure who this side is. Fiona's other side is intelligent, observant, tough and sacrificial. She gets angered easily, moreso with this side. She can go berserk, killing her enenmies without mercy. In fighting she is quick and efficient. Fiona believes if you die in battle, then it is an honorable death, and taking people down with you is even better. She will put her life on the line to save others, and she will do the right thing/compolete her mission, whatever the cost or consenquences. This side is Mulan.



Ooc: Cool! Hm,I dunno about Katelyn.She's kinda like Tink with her temper and cuteness.But she's more like Rapunzel because of her playfulness,kindness,and spirit.She's also very trustworthy and not afraid to stand up for herself,her friends,or say what she thinks.Her talents are singing and cooking like Rapunzel but she's also really good in Magic she just doesn't really show it or talk about it.I could say she's like Sleeping Beauty too because she's kinda a hopeless romantic,she dreams of having those cute couple moments and memories that girls dream of.I think that's about it!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey, I just remembered something fun we did once. We came up with what disney character our characters would be. I wanna say mine was a mix of two or three characters. Anyway, so I'll do it again for my four.
> 
> Tom: Tom really has two very distinct sides, his regular side and his agent/battle side. Fiona has two sides as well, but because of her trials and tribulations hers are less distinct than Tom's. So I'm doing two for Tom and her. His regular side is very kind, friendly, brave, easy going, and he likes to joke around. He's honest, except when he's being mischievous. Peter Pan fits this side. His other side is his agent/battle side. He's very serious, he has a business-like demeanor. He's very determined and pushes himself to succeed. And if Fiona or anyone else he cares for is hurt, he gets really mad and will kill whoever hurt them. This side is Hercules.
> 
> Johanna: Jo, like her brother, is friendly, kind, and brave. She's very much of a dreamer as well, she's very idealistic at times and has several wishes. She will often daydream and drift off during class or discussions. She has a bit of a temper, but it comes more from little annoyances than anything else. Jo is the girliest of the four in the way she dresses and her love of pink and orange. But she's very independant, and like Crystal before Jackson came along, she doesn't really care to fall in love. Jo is probably a princess, I want to say Jasmine, Ariel, or Rapunzel.
> 
> Crystal: Crystal is intelligent, wise, brave and studious. She would much rather read a book than go to a party or a club. She's on the shyer side, and often lets other people talk for her. But she can and will speak for herself and others. She tries to help people out and guide them, even if she's awkward. She has a tendency to get nervous though. She occasionally has anxiety problems, and feels overwhelmed when she gets too anxious. I'm not sure who Crystal would be.
> 
> Fiona: Fiona has two sides, though hers are less distinct than Tom's. Her regular side is quiet, intelligent, brave and helpful. Fiona is wary and suspicious of other people, but can be calm and laid back with her friends. But with new people, she often tightens up, and keeps a watchful eye. She is pessimisstic because of what she has been through. She likes to help others and will volunteer for almost anything. She can be kind and has a softer side, but a lot of times it only comes when Fiona lets her guard down, so she's shy like her sister and has to be encouraged. I'm not sure who this side is. Fiona's other side is intelligent, observant, tough and sacrificial. She gets angered easily, moreso with this side. She can go berserk, killing her enenmies without mercy. In fighting she is quick and efficient. Fiona believes if you die in battle, then it is an honorable death, and taking people down with you is even better. She will put her life on the line to save others, and she will do the right thing/compolete her mission, whatever the cost or consenquences. This side is Mulan.



OOC: I'd say Carly is a bit like Rapunzel when she's being her crazy, hyper self. But when she gets quiet. She's like Piglet from Winnie The Pooh, because she gets sensitive and quiet. I guess you could also say Eyore from Winnie The Pooh if you include Carly's dark, depressed sort of side, but that doesn't happen to her much. Only when her family tries to bring her down.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'd say Carly is a bit like Rapunzel when she's being her crazy, hyper self. But when she gets quiet. She's like Piglet from Winnie The Pooh, because she gets sensitive and quiet. I guess you could also say Eyore from Winnie The Pooh if you include Carly's dark, depressed sort of side, but that doesn't happen to her much. Only when her family tries to bring her down.



OOc: I could see that!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I suppose Crys is Belle and Fiona is Mulan on her fight side and maybe Nala on her other side.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: I could see that!



OOC: Yay. I thought I'd get them pretty close to right.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yay. I thought I'd get them pretty close to right.



OOc: It's all really good!

Katelyn:*still watching cartoons with Annabelle**the door bell rings* I'll get it!*picks her up smiling and playing with her and walks to the door**opens the door and fakes a smile* Oh,hi Alicia.

Alicia:Katelyn!?Oh my god!*gives her a huge hug not noticing she's not hugging back**takes a step back and looks at her* Look at you!You're _finally_ a little pretty!

Katelyn:*fakes another smile* Gee,tanks.You look really pretty too.

Alicia:*smiles proudly* I know.*walks in ignoring her baby* So do you live here all alone?Or is this an orphanage?Did your dad finally kick you out?*laughs at her joke*

Katelyn:*shuts the door**rolls her eyes when she's not looking and fakes a laugh* Yeah,no.I live here with some of my friends,my school sent us.

Alicia:*looks at her shocked* You have friends!?That's a surprise.

Katelyn:Yeah,I suppose.Now you stay here while I get Anna's bag.*starts to walk to the kitchen for her bag*

Alicia:No way!I wanna meet these little friends of yours!I'm sure they're not _that_ terrible!

Katelyn:*turns around looking a little scared**lies as best as she can hoping everyone is being quiet* Um,no.They're not here right now,they're at the store.Besides,they already met Jason so I think they've met enough people from home.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Going to my best friend's cabin up in the mountains for the weekend. No wifi and no cell service. Uggh! I'll get on as soon as I get back. Just act as if Carly's there. See ya real soon!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going to my best friend's cabin up in the mountains for the weekend. No wifi and no cell service. Uggh! I'll get on as soon as I get back. Just act as if Carly's there. See ya real soon!



Ooc: Bye,have a great time!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going to my best friend's cabin up in the mountains for the weekend. No wifi and no cell service. Uggh! I'll get on as soon as I get back. Just act as if Carly's there. See ya real soon!



OOC: Have a good time!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: It's all really good!
> 
> Katelyn:*still watching cartoons with Annabelle**the door bell rings* I'll get it!*picks her up smiling and playing with her and walks to the door**opens the door and fakes a smile* Oh,hi Alicia.
> 
> Alicia:Katelyn!?Oh my god!*gives her a huge hug not noticing she's not hugging back**takes a step back and looks at her* Look at you!You're _finally_ a little pretty!
> 
> Katelyn:*fakes another smile* Gee,tanks.You look really pretty too.
> 
> Alicia:*smiles proudly* I know.*walks in ignoring her baby* So do you live here all alone?Or is this an orphanage?Did your dad finally kick you out?*laughs at her joke*
> 
> Katelyn:*shuts the door**rolls her eyes when she's not looking and fakes a laugh* Yeah,no.I live here with some of my friends,my school sent us.
> 
> Alicia:*looks at her shocked* You have friends!?That's a surprise.
> 
> Katelyn:Yeah,I suppose.Now you stay here while I get Anna's bag.*starts to walk to the kitchen for her bag*
> 
> Alicia:No way!I wanna meet these little friends of yours!I'm sure they're not _that_ terrible!
> 
> Katelyn:*turns around looking a little scared**lies as best as she can hoping everyone is being quiet* Um,no.They're not here right now,they're at the store.Besides,they already met Jason so I think they've met enough people from home.



OOC: Worried about the two assassins in the house? (Tom and Fi) Lol.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Worried about the two assassins in the house? (Tom and Fi) Lol.



Ooc: Hahaha and the others.

Alicia:Are you sure?I would love to meet them!

Katelyn:No,really.I can't let you meet them.Just let me get her bag.*walks in to the kitchen and rushes to get all of the baby's things*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *whispers* There's someone here....

Fiona: *claps her hand over Jo's mouth* *hisses* Shut up! It's not safe!

Tom: *one hand in his pocket, gripping his wand*

Crystal: *paused, waiting*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *whispers* There's someone here....
> 
> Fiona: *claps her hand over Jo's mouth* *hisses* Shut up! It's not safe!
> 
> Tom: *one hand in his pocket, gripping his wand*
> 
> Crystal: *paused, waiting*



Katelyn:*gets everything of hers and tries to walk back to her but drops a glass bottle and it beaks**groans* Great... *walks to Alicia and hands her the baby and bag* Here ya go,it was nice to see you again.Bye Annabelle,see you soon!*kisses her forehead and runs back to pick up the glass*

Alicia:*holds the baby* Ugh,you smell like banana.*shouts a little obnoxiously* Are you okay Kate!?

Katelyn:Yeah,just fine.*picks up the last piece of glass and cuts herself* Ouch,that hurt.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *grips her knife with her other hand, prepared to throw if needed*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*puts on a band-aid*

Alicia:*shouts again like before* Katelyn!I'm leaving!

Katelyn:*murmurs* Leave already.*walks back to her* I'm sorry,I cut myself in there.Good-bye.

Alicia:*snorts* You always were a clutz,you're just so awkward!I still can't believe you have friends!All the other kids thought you were a freak but apparently things change!Well I hope they do.It would be so sad if you were still so different and just beginning to be pretty.*sighs* I really hope you learn to be beautiful,you could find a great guy ya know.Just like Alison!If you could be pretty like her you'll get friends and a guy!

Katelyn:*mutters* I do have a boyfriend.

Alicia: Sure ya do sweetie,you don't have to lie to me.*pats her cheek making her wince because she hit her bruise* All you gotta do is put on some make-up!*pulls on the shoulder of her shirt* Change up your wardrobe a bit. *plays with a lock of her hair* Do something with this hair of yours and every boy will want you!

Katelyn:*looks down at her outfit*

Alicia: I have to go.Bye love you!*walks out to her car and drives off*

Katelyn:*closes the door and leans her back against it**takes the same lock of hair and examines it* Is she right?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts on a band-aid*
> 
> Alicia:*shouts again like before* Katelyn!I'm leaving!
> 
> Katelyn:*murmurs* Leave already.*walks back to her* I'm sorry,I cut myself in there.Good-bye.
> 
> Alicia:*snorts* You always were a clutz,you're just so awkward!I still can't believe you have friends!All the other kids thought you were a freak but apparently things change!Well I hope they do.It would be so sad if you were still so different and just beginning to be pretty.*sighs* I really hope you learn to be beautiful,you could find a great guy ya know.Just like Alison!If you could be pretty like her you'll get friends and a guy!
> 
> Katelyn:*mutters* I do have a boyfriend.
> 
> Alicia: Sure ya do sweetie,you don't have to lie to me.*pats her cheek making her wince because she hit her bruise* All you gotta do is put on some make-up!*pulls on the shoulder of her shirt* Change up your wardrobe a bit. *plays with a lock of her hair* Do something with this hair of yours and every boy will want you!
> 
> Katelyn:*looks down at her outfit*
> 
> Alicia: I have to go.Bye love you!*walks out to her car and drives off*
> 
> Katelyn:*closes the door and leans her back against it**takes the same lock of hair and examines it* Is she right?



Fiona: *walks out putting her knife away* Is she gone? Oh I probably would've had to throw that if I had to hear her ugly condescending voice another minute.

Crystal: Don't worry about her, Katelyn. You're a great person, and she's condenscending like Fiona said and obnoxious. She thinks she has everything just becauase she was told she was pretty more than once. I hate girls like her. You're kind and friendly and generous and smart, which is always better than being pretty.

Fiona: Exactly. And you can look after yourself, you don't have to be a damsel in distress. *scowls* I hate "damsels in distress" and girls who can actually do something about their situations but decide to wait on "Prince Charming". Like you're not going to die waiting on somebody to save you.

Johanna: I think you're the prettiest girl I know! And Harry loves you just the way you are, I know it. In my opinion, you should never have to change yourself just to get people to like you. I'm not sure if I want one right now, but if I had a boyfriend, he would have to embrace me, not just accept me as I am, or he wouldn't get to have me at all.

Tom: *playing with some of Fiona's hair* I think I'm going to have to disagree on that Jo. But then, I kinda should be and have to be biased. *winks at Katelyn* Anyway, guys like girls with confidence and good personalities and, yes, beauty, but not that unnatural, cake-yourself-with-make up way. If you don't take my word for it, ask Crystal's boyfriend when you see him. Ask Niall. Heck, ask your boyfriend. They'll all say something similar.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *walks out putting her knife away* Is she gone? Oh I probably would've had to throw that if I had to hear her ugly condescending voice another minute.
> 
> Crystal: Don't worry about her, Katelyn. You're a great person, and she's condenscending like Fiona said and obnoxious. She thinks she has everything just becauase she was told she was pretty more than once. I hate girls like her. You're kind and friendly and generous and smart, which is always better than being pretty.
> 
> Fiona: Exactly. And you can look after yourself, you don't have to be a damsel in distress. *scowls* I hate "damsels in distress" and girls who can actually do something about their situations but decide to wait on "Prince Charming". Like you're not going to die waiting on somebody to save you.
> 
> Johanna: I think you're the prettiest girl I know! And Harry loves you just the way you are, I know it. In my opinion, you should never have to change yourself just to get people to like you. I'm not sure if I want one right now, but if I had a boyfriend, he would have to embrace me, not just accept me as I am, or he wouldn't get to have me at all.
> 
> Tom: *playing with some of Fiona's hair* I think I'm going to have to disagree on that Jo. But then, I kinda should be and have to be biased. *winks at Katelyn* Anyway, guys like girls with confidence and good personalities and, yes, beauty, but not that unnatural, cake-yourself-with-make up way. If you don't take my word for it, ask Crystal's boyfriend when you see him. Ask Niall. Heck, ask your boyfriend. They'll all say something similar.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit at them all* Tanks,I guess you're right.Not about me being pretty or anything but for saying those things.I'm gonna go to my room for a bit though,if you all get hungry later and I'm still up there just come get me.*walks upstairs to he room*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at them all* Tanks,I guess you're right.Not about me being pretty or anything but for saying those things.I'm gonna go to my room for a bit though,if you all get hungry later and I'm still up there just come get me.*walks upstairs to he room*



All: You're welcome.

Johanna: *after she's gone* I hope she's not still upset.

Crystal: None of us are neccessarily drop dead gorgeous, but we're all pretty. And people love us. I only wish others could see that.

Fiona: Who cares about others? The only people that matter are my friends and family.

Tom: And me.

Fiona: And especially you. *smiles*

Tom: *kisses Fi*

Fiona: *kisses him back*

Johanna: *groans* Get a room!

Crystal: *just shakes her head*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> All: You're welcome.
> 
> Johanna: *after she's gone* I hope she's not still upset.
> 
> Crystal: None of us are neccessarily drop dead gorgeous, but we're all pretty. And people love us. I only wish others could see that.
> 
> Fiona: Who cares about others? The only people that matter are my friends and family.
> 
> Tom: And me.
> 
> Fiona: And especially you. *smiles*
> 
> Tom: *kisses Fi*
> 
> Fiona: *kisses him back*
> 
> Johanna: *groans* Get a room!
> 
> Crystal: *just shakes her head*



Katelyn:*shuts her door and walks to her bathroom**looks at her reflection drumming her fingers on the counter**pokes her bruise and winces**sighs and looks at herself in the full-length mirror behind the door**tuns around a couple time and frowns* Maybe they're wrong.Maybe she really was right... *walks out to her closet and looks through her clothes seeing a lot of jeans and shirts instead of dresses and skirts* Maybe if I dress a little girly I could be  a little more pretty.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona and Tom: *still kissing in the foyer*

Johanna: Let's just leave them and go fly.

Crystal: Okay. 

*they go outside* 

Crystal: No matter what I just said, it does make me a little self concious about my reflection. I've always had short hair and liked it. But is it pretty?

Johanna: I know what you mean. I don't know. *shrugs* I hope we don't go formal for Christmas, or attend a wedding, because we'll never get Fiona into a skirt, much less a dress. But I have a naturally more formal or preppy style, and I actually have a couple dresses and a bunch of skirts, so if you or Kate ever want to borrow something, it's fine by me.

Crystal: It's a nice offer. Thank goodness I don't think we'll be going to a wedding anytime soon! *mounts her broom* *flies up*

Johanna: Yeah. *mounts a broom* *flies up* Oh , just feel the wind in your hair and face!

Crystal: Yeah, it's a good feeling.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*jumps a bit when her door opens**turns and sees Darcy walking in**smiles,walks over and picks her up closing and locking her door**walks back to her closet petting her* What do you think Darce?Should I try to be a bit different? *looks at her in her arms and frowns when she doesn't do anything* Usually you answer me by licking my arm or something. *shrugs and puts her on her bed**walks back and grabs one of the only dresses she owns**springs in to the bathroom and changes*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: Race you around the manor! *flies off*

Crystal: No fair, you got a head start!

Tom: You know what we shold do? We should celebrate being a family by dressing up and going out to eat or having a fancy dinner here!

Fiona: I don't know........Usually fancy dinner equals me being put in stupid dresses.......at least you can move in suits......

Tom: Then wear a suit instead!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*puts on a pink Evening Tea Party Strapless Dress**looks at herself in the mirror and smiles a little* I guess this is prettier. *looks at the bathroom mirror and puts on some eye liner,mascara,blush,powder and lipstick**a lot more make-up than she ever wears**curls the back of her hair so it's very curly and puts it in a bun**straightens her bangs across her forehead and puts on a silver headband**walks out and puts on matching sandals*


----------



## BK228

OOC: So, where should I have Jackson come in at?


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: So, where should I have Jackson come in at?



Ooc: Anywhere ya want,Wings had to control you and Dan's characters a little to get everyone home.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts on a pink Evening Tea Party Strapless Dress**looks at herself in the mirror and smiles a little* I guess this is prettier. *looks at the bathroom mirror and puts on some eye liner,mascara,blush,powder and lipstick**a lot more make-up than she ever wears**curls the back of her hair so it's very curly and puts it in a bun**straightens her bangs across her forehead and puts on a silver headband**walks out and puts on matching sandals*



OOC: Hey! Went out to dinner.

Johanna: Ha! Beat you!

Crystal: *flies up to her* Well, it seems so far Hufflepuff made a good choice for Seeker.

Johanna: You were a good Chaser too. Our teams must be suffering without us.

Crystal: Ugh I hope Slytherin isn't winning the Quidditch Cup.

Johanna: *groans* They probably are.

Fiona: *goes outside* *waves at the girls in the sky*

Tom: *follows her* *also waves*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey! Went out to dinner.
> 
> Johanna: Ha! Beat you!
> 
> Crystal: *flies up to her* Well, it seems so far Hufflepuff made a good choice for Seeker.
> 
> Johanna: You were a good Chaser too. Our teams must be suffering without us.
> 
> Crystal: Ugh I hope Slytherin isn't winning the Quidditch Cup.
> 
> Johanna: *groans* They probably are.
> 
> Fiona: *goes outside* *waves at the girls in the sky*
> 
> Tom: *follows her* *also waves*



Jackson: *Walks outside and sees the three of them*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey! Went out to dinner.
> 
> Johanna: Ha! Beat you!
> 
> Crystal: *flies up to her* Well, it seems so far Hufflepuff made a good choice for Seeker.
> 
> Johanna: You were a good Chaser too. Our teams must be suffering without us.
> 
> Crystal: Ugh I hope Slytherin isn't winning the Quidditch Cup.
> 
> Johanna: *groans* They probably are.
> 
> Fiona: *goes outside* *waves at the girls in the sky*
> 
> Tom: *follows her* *also waves*



Katelyn:*walks downstairs with Darcy in her arms to the kitchen**twirls a bit in her dress and grabs a water*

Ooc: Its cool!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Walks outside and sees the three of them*



Fiona: Hey Jackson. How are you doing today?

Crystal: *glances down* It's Jackson! *flies down* *runs over to him* Hey!

Johanna: *follows more slowly* *joins Fiona and Tom off to the side*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*puts Darcy down and fills her bowl with food**grabs an apple and stats to eat it*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Hey Jackson. How are you doing today?
> 
> Crystal: *glances down* It's Jackson! *flies down* *runs over to him* Hey!
> 
> Johanna: *follows more slowly* *joins Fiona and Tom off to the side*



Jackson: *Slowly walks over to Crystal with a limp and hugs her* I missed you.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Slowly walks over to Crystal with a limp and hugs her* I missed you.



Crystal: *hugs him back* I missed you too!

Fiona: *murmurs* Let's go in, check on Kate.

*Fiona, Jo and Tom go in*

Johanna: Hey Kate. Feeling better?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *hugs him back* I missed you too!
> 
> Fiona: *murmurs* Let's go in, check on Kate.
> 
> *Fiona, Jo and Tom go in*
> 
> Johanna: Hey Kate. Feeling better?



Katelyn: Uhm,yeah.Just peachy.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *hugs him back* I missed you too!
> 
> Fiona: *murmurs* Let's go in, check on Kate.
> 
> *Fiona, Jo and Tom go in*
> 
> Johanna: Hey Kate. Feeling better?



Jackson: I don't remember a whole lot after that plane crash. Whatever happened to that little girl?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Uhm,yeah.Just peachy.



Johanna: *tilts her head* 

Tom: Jo and Crys were flying so high up there. I think they're both crazy. I don't know how they do it.

Fiona: They just do it. Like how you and me kill death eaters. People think we're crazy and don't know how we do it. We just kill them.



BK228 said:


> Jackson: I don't remember a whole lot after that plane crash. Whatever happened to that little girl?



Crystal: Fiona managed to get her to an aunt or something.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *tilts her head*
> 
> Tom: Jo and Crys were flying so high up there. I think they're both crazy. I don't know how they do it.
> 
> Fiona: They just do it. Like how you and me kill death eaters. People think we're crazy and don't know how we do it. We just kill them.
> 
> Crystal: Fiona managed to get her to an aunt or something.



Jackson: Wonderful. As long as she is safe. And you? I'm sorry I left you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *tilts her head*
> 
> Tom: Jo and Crys were flying so high up there. I think they're both crazy. I don't know how they do it.
> 
> Fiona: They just do it. Like how you and me kill death eaters. People think we're crazy and don't know how we do it. We just kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal: Fiona managed to get her to an aunt or something.



Katelyn: I'm fine,really.You guys hungry?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Wonderful. As long as she is safe. And you? I'm sorry I left you.



Crystal: It's all right. I'm fine. *smiles* And you're here now.

Tom: I can always eat!

Fiona: *smiles* Well, yeah, you're Tom. But I might like a snack.

Johanna: Me too!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: It's all right. I'm fine. *smiles* And you're here now.
> 
> Tom: I can always eat!
> 
> Fiona: *smiles* Well, yeah, you're Tom. But I might like a snack.
> 
> Johanna: Me too!



Katelyn: *nods**walks to the kitchen and takes out things for tacos for them* Where's Crys?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It's all right. I'm fine. *smiles* And you're here now.
> 
> Tom: I can always eat!
> 
> Fiona: *smiles* Well, yeah, you're Tom. But I might like a snack.
> 
> Johanna: Me too!



Jackson: We should probably head inside? *Starts to walk with his glorious limp*


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Hey. I've been gone a while.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey. I've been gone a while.



Ooc: Hiya!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods**walks to the kitchen and takes out things for tacos for them* Where's Crys?





BK228 said:


> Jackson: We should probably head inside? *Starts to walk with his glorious limp*





dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey. I've been gone a while.





jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hiya!



OOC: Well looky here, it's a reunion!

Crystal: Yeah okay. *notices the limp* Did you hurt your leg too? My anklew got burnt up by an exploding building! It's mostly okay though. *goes in*

Fiona: Crystal's-

Crystal: Crystal's right here.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well looky here, it's a reunion!
> 
> Crystal: Yeah okay. *notices the limp* Did you hurt your leg too? My anklew got burnt up by an exploding building! It's mostly okay though. *goes in*
> 
> Fiona: Crystal's-
> 
> Crystal: Crystal's right here.



Katelyn:*tuns to see her* Oh,hi!Head you guys were flying?*finishes the tacos and puts them on plates for those who wanna eat**grabs herself a water*

Ooc: Hahaha it seems like it!


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hiya!





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well looky here, it's a reunion!
> 
> Crystal: Yeah okay. *notices the limp* Did you hurt your leg too? My anklew got burnt up by an exploding building! It's mostly okay though. *goes in*
> 
> Fiona: Crystal's-
> 
> Crystal: Crystal's right here.



OOC: Hey! School has got me so busy lately. I think I'll have more time from now on though.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey! School has got me so busy lately. I think I'll have more time from now on though.



Ooc: That's cool!


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That's cool!



OOC: I have a feeling I've missed a lot.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: I have a feeling I've missed a lot.



Ooc: Yeah,a little. But the recap on the first page really sums up everything!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tuns to see her* Oh,hi!Head you guys were flying?*finishes the tacos and puts them on plates for those who wanna eat**grabs herself a water*
> 
> Ooc: Hahaha it seems like it!



Crystal: Yeah, it was fun.

Johanna: I beat her!

Crystal: You did get a head start.

OOC: School tends to do that. I tried my best. Sorry, I had to play your characters just a little.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Yeah, it was fun.
> 
> Johanna: I beat her!
> 
> Crystal: You did get a head start.
> 
> OOC: School tends to do that. I tried my best. Sorry, I had to play your characters just a little.



Katelyn:*laughs a bit* Nice,even with the head start.*picks up Darcy again and kisses the top of her head*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs a bit* Nice,even with the head start.*picks up Darcy again and kisses the top of her head*



Johanna: Thanks.

Tom: Has anyone checked the mail?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Thanks.
> 
> Tom: Has anyone checked the mail?



Katelyn:Welcome.*looks at Tom* I didn't know we had too,is something suppose to come?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Welcome.*looks at Tom* I didn't know we had too,is something suppose to come?



Tom: *shrugs* I don't know. Nevermind.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *shrugs* I don't know. Nevermind.



Katelyn:*shrugs and walks to the living room**sits on the couch and pulls her legs up in the seat next to her**picks up Darcy when she walks over*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*shrugs and walks to the living room**sits on the couch and pulls her legs up in the seat next to her**picks up Darcy when she walks over*



Jackson: *In his room writing a letter and sends it through owl to a mysterious person*

I sure hope that nobody heard me send that owl. *Closes the window but the wind blows it shut quite loudly*

Dang.

*Walks downstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *In his room writing a letter and sends it through owl to a mysterious person*
> 
> I sure hope that nobody heard me send that owl. *Closes the window but the wind blows it shut quite loudly*
> 
> Dang.
> 
> *Walks downstairs*



Katelyn:*hears it and turns to see him come downstairs* Hey Jackson,what was that?


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*hears it and turns to see him come downstairs* Hey Jackson,what was that?



Jackson: Oh hi Katelyn. What was what??


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Oh hi Katelyn. What was what??



Katelyn:*looks at him skeptically* That noise,it sounded like a crash.Did you do it?


----------



## Fairywings

*the four are in town*

Crystal: Just a week or two now untril Christmas!

Fiona: I think December is my most favorite month.

Tom: I like December too.

Johanna: I prefer March myself. Springtime, quidditch playoffs......

Crystal: Yours and Tom's birthday.....

All: *laughs*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*looks at him skeptically* That noise,it sounded like a crash.Did you do it?



Jackson: Ohhhh that! Yeah, my uh window blew shut. *Limps over and sits down by her*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Ohhhh that! Yeah, my uh window blew shut. *Limps over and sits down by her*



Katelyn:*nods* Oh,okay.I was afraid something fell and I'd have to pick it up and get cut again.*holds up her bandaged finger that was cut* Why was your window open anyway?It's cold out.*puts her finger down and pets Darcy*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*nods* Oh,okay.I was afraid something fell and I'd have to pick it up and get cut again.*holds up her bandaged finger that was cut* Why was your window open anyway?It's cold out.*puts her finger down and pets Darcy*



OOC: What is Darcy??? Lol apparently I'm unaware.

Jackson: Nothing. Nothing important that is. Because if you think that I was sending an owl, you are mistaken!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: What is Darcy??? Lol apparently I'm unaware.
> 
> Jackson: Nothing. Nothing important that is. Because if you think that I was sending an owl, you are mistaken!



Ooc: Hahaha she's a little white kitten.

Katelyn:*looks at him smirking* So you were sending a letter huh?To who?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I want to do something nicew for Katelyn. She's taken us all in, cooked for us, and has been stressed lately. But I don't know what to do for her.

Tom: I don't know either. I guess just try to make the holidays as special as we can.

Fiona: I don't know. I kinda do want to do something nice for her. She's had to put up with me all this time.

Crystal: *shrugs* I'm not sure if there's anything within reason that we _can_ do for her. We can't really help her with her family issues. And no, violence isn't an option Fi.

Fiona: I wasn't going to say anything!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc: Hahaha she's a little white kitten.
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at him smirking* So you were sending a letter huh?To who?



Jackson: I can't tell you....


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I can't tell you....



Katelyn:Why not?Are you doing something dangerous?Is someone making you leave?Are you being threatened?


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:Why not?Are you doing something dangerous?Is someone making you leave?Are you being threatened?



Jackson: I'm sorry. I can't tell you.


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *quietly sneaks out of his room upstairs, where he's been hiding, to get food from the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I'm sorry. I can't tell you.



Katelyn:*sighs* Great,just great.More secrets.*puts her cat down and walks to her room grumpily**mumbling under her breath* Dumb secrets,no trust,lies.


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *checks her watch* It's getting late. We'll miss dinner.

Tom: *wide eyed* We can't miss dinner!

Fiona: *smothers her laughter*

Johanna: *shakes her head*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*sighs* Great,just great.More secrets.*puts her cat down and walks to her room grumpily**mumbling under her breath* Dumb secrets,no trust,lies.



Jackson: *Follows after her while limping and goes into her room* Katelyn! If I tell you, you have to keep it between us. No matter what. *holds her hand* Do you promise me?


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Follows after her while limping and goes into her room* Katelyn! If I tell you, you have to keep it between us. No matter what. *holds her hand* Do you promise me?



Katelyn:Yes,I promise.I won't tell anyone,now please can I know!?You're scaring me.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:Yes,I promise.I won't tell anyone,now please can I know!?You're scaring me.



Jackson: I'm joining him. The Dark Lord. He wants me to kill my mother. He has been threatening me. He sent death eaters after me, they put this curse on my leg. My leg will actually wither away soon. Katelyn, I'm so scared. *starts crying and hugs her*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I'm joining him. The Dark Lord. He wants me to kill my mother. He has been threatening me. He sent death eaters after me, they put this curse on my leg. My leg will actually wither away soon. Katelyn, I'm so scared. *starts crying and hugs her*



Katelyn:*just stands there shocked for a bit before she hugs him back* Oh my god Jackson,why?You can't do this I won't let you.They can't have you,you're ours.You're with Crystal and I know neither of you will be happy without each other,you're not joining him.I'll fight him and so will the others.It's going to be okay.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*just stands there shocked for a bit before she hugs him back* Oh my god Jackson,why?You can't do this I won't let you.They can't have you,you're ours.You're with Crystal and I know neither of you will be happy without each other,you're not joining him.I'll fight him and so will the others.It's going to be okay.



Jackson: No. None of you are going to fight him. I made him a deal. If I join him and fulfill the task, he wont harm any of you ever.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: No. None of you are going to fight him. I made him a deal. If I join him and fulfill the task, he wont harm any of you ever.



Katelyn:*lets go and takes a step back looking at him a little angrily**takes a deep breath to calm down* I'm not just going to stand here defenseless and know you're working with Voldemort!You're talking about killing your mum,I know she's terrible but she is still your mother.There's no way you're doing this.I'm going to fight anyone who tries to hurt or take my friends away from me.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*lets go and takes a step back looking at him a little angrily**takes a deep breath to calm down* I'm not just going to stand here defenseless and know you're working with Voldemort!You're talking about killing your mum,I know she's terrible but she is still your mother.There's no way you're doing this.I'm going to fight anyone who tries to hurt or take my friends away from me.



Jackson: It's too late. *Pulls up his sleeve revealing the dark mark*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: It's too late. *Pulls up his sleeve revealing the dark mark*



Katelyn:*looks at the mark sadly then at him**shakes her head* I can't believe this.Are you mad?Why would you ever join him?*sighs* I'm not going to tell anyone but I am not fine with this.Are you going to do everything he commands?Are you going to kill poor innocent muggles and witches and wizards?


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*looks at the mark sadly then at him**shakes her head* I can't believe this.Are you mad?Why would you ever join him?*sighs* I'm not going to tell anyone but I am not fine with this.Are you going to do everything he commands?Are you going to kill poor innocent muggles and witches and wizards?



Jackson: I did this for you and them! To protect! And I am getting yelled at for it?!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I did this for you and them! To protect! And I am getting yelled at for it?!



Katelyn:*says calmly* I am not yelling.I just want to know what you are doing.Now,are you just going to get your mother or are you planning to hurt other people?That's what I need to know.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*says calmly* I am not yelling.I just want to know what you are doing.Now,are you just going to get your mother or are you planning to hurt other people?That's what I need to know.



Jackson: *Wakes up screaming* Wow. It was all just a dream. *Runs down stairs and falls and sees Katelyn on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Wakes up screaming* Wow. It was all just a dream. *Runs down stairs and falls and sees Katelyn on the couch*



Katelyn:*petting Darcy and hears him screaming* What the... *sees him fall and giggles* Have a nice fall?


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*petting Darcy and hears him screaming* What the... *sees him fall and giggles* Have a nice fall?



Jackson: Not funny!! *Sits down on the couch* Remind me to never leave, okay?


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Not funny!! *Sits down on the couch* Remind me to never leave, okay?



Katelyn:*shrugs smiling* We would never let you,I would probably hit you upside the head for having such a crazy idea.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*shrugs smiling* We would never let you,I would probably hit you upside the head for having such a crazy idea.



Jackson: Do you anything about dreams? Like for example, on that seemed extremely real. Do you think it is a foreshadow of the future?


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Do you anything about dreams? Like for example, on that seemed extremely real. Do you think it is a foreshadow of the future?



Katelyn:Well it depends I suppose.I always dreamed and actually did have dreams while I was asleep about being a professional singer but that's definitely not happening.But sometimes if you have a special...power I guess they can tell the future.Why do you ask?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Had dinner & we got Cinderella troday so we watched it.

All: *walking towards the house, singing Christmas carols and laughing loudly*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Had dinner & we got Cinderella troday so we watched it.
> 
> All: *walking towards the house, singing Christmas carols and laughing loudly*



Ooc:It's cool!And lucky!I haven't seen Cinderella in forever.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:Well it depends I suppose.I always dreamed and actually did have dreams while I was asleep about being a professional singer but that's definitely not happening.But sometimes if you have a special...power I guess they can tell the future.Why do you ask?



Jackson: Just curious....


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Just curious....



Katelyn:Okay,ya know you can always talk to me right?*sighs and kisses Darcy's head**puts her down and stands up* What do you think I should cook for dinner?Steak and potatoes?Or what about chicken and potatoes?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It's cool!And lucky!I haven't seen Cinderella in forever.



OOC: Neither had I!

Crystal: *opens the door and walks in, smiling broadly and actually looking happy* Hey guys! *jokes* We were all out in town, but then Tom's stomach started rumbling so we knew it was probably mealtime and we should get back.

Tom: *shrugs shamelessly* Sometimes in our business we tend to miss meals so Fiona and I like to eat regularly when we can.

Fiona: *shrugs* We burn it all off and then some, but we stuff our faces anyway.

Johanna: Did you hear our terrible singing? Tom's the only one who can carry a tune for a long extent of time, but even he wasn't that great.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I think it's time for a signature change. I think Villains for Halloween. I'll take suggestions for November though.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Neither had I!
> 
> Crystal: *opens the door and walks in, smiling broadly and actually looking happy* Hey guys! *jokes* We were all out in town, but then Tom's stomach started rumbling so we knew it was probably mealtime and we should get back.
> 
> Tom: *shrugs shamelessly* Sometimes in our business we tend to miss meals so Fiona and I like to eat regularly when we can.
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs* We burn it all off and then some, but we stuff our faces anyway.
> 
> Johanna: Did you hear our terrible singing? Tom's the only one who can carry a tune for a long extent of time, but even he wasn't that great.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: I think it's time for a signature change. I think Villains for Halloween. I'll take suggestions for November though.



Katelyn:*smooths out her dress and smiles a bit* You were right,I'm about to start dinner.I'm thinking chicken and potatoes.I heard ya singing a little and it wasn't that bad,better than me at least!*laughs a bit and walks to the kitchen getting out everything*

Ooc:Hm I like the Villians idea!I dunno about November though.I remember I did a Charlie Brown one a long time ago but other than that I'm not sure.Maybe Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smooths out her dress and smiles a bit* You were right,I'm about to start dinner.I'm thinking chicken and potatoes.I heard ya singing a little and it wasn't that bad,better than me at least!*laughs a bit and walks to the kitchen getting out everything*
> 
> Ooc:Hm I like the Villians idea!I dunno about November though.I remember I did a Charlie Brown one a long time ago but other than that I'm not sure.Maybe Winnie the Pooh?



OOC: I just like to do mine Disney. Hmm, that's an idea. Huh, my avatar isn't working......

Crystal, Yes, I was right! Katelyn, you have a beautiful voice! Don't underestimate yourself!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I just like to do mine Disney. Hmm, that's an idea. Huh, my avatar isn't working......
> 
> Crystal, Yes, I was right! Katelyn, you have a beautiful voice! Don't underestimate yourself!



Katelyn:Tell that to people who actually have talent.*finishes everything and puts it all on plates for them* Here ya guys go,hope you like it. *grabs herself a water*

Ooc: I saw that,I thought you were changing it.Wonder what's wrong with it?


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *walks into the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *walks into the kitchen*



Katelyn:*puts her drink down and stares at him wide-eyed* Uhm...guys?Is this stranger a friend of yours or do I need to hurt him?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Tell that to people who actually have talent.*finishes everything and puts it all on plates for them* Here ya guys go,hope you like it. *grabs herself a water*
> 
> Ooc: I saw that,I thought you were changing it.Wonder what's wrong with it?



OOC: Okay, it wasn't showing up, so I found this one in the default list, so I'll go with this.

Tom: *eats* Whatever you may tell yourself about how you're a bad singer when you're not, you do have to admit, you definitely have a talent for cooking.

Crystal: *swallows* What he said.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her drink down and stares at him wide-eyed* Uhm...guys?Is this stranger a friend of yours or do I need to hurt him?



Crystal: *barely glances at him* Oh, it's just Lewis. Don't mind him.

OOC: Hey Dan!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay, it wasn't showing up, so I found this one in the default list, so I'll go with this.
> 
> Tom: *eats* Whatever you may tell yourself about how you're a bad singer when you're not, you do have to admit, you definitely have a talent for cooking.
> 
> Crystal: *swallows* What he said.





Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *barely glances at him* Oh, it's just Lewis. Don't mind him.
> 
> OOC: Hey Dan!



Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I don't burn everything. *looks at Lewis with her head tilted* It's Lewis?How?! *sees his eyes* Hm,those are the same eyes.

Ooc: Looks good.


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I don't burn everything. *looks at Lewis with her head tilted* It's Lewis?How?! *sees his eyes* Hm,those are the same eyes.
> 
> Ooc: Looks good.



Lewis: *nods*


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *nods*



Katelyn:Are you hungry?I cooked dinner here.


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you hungry?I cooked dinner here.



Lewis: *nods, sits down*


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *nods, sits down*



Katelyn:*makes him a plate and slides it in front of him* Here ya go. *notices he's being silent* Are you sick?Is your throat hurting maybe?You haven't said anything.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I don't burn everything. *looks at Lewis with her head tilted* It's Lewis?How?! *sees his eyes* Hm,those are the same eyes.
> 
> Ooc: Looks good.



Fiona: *mutters* Someone's truly lost any self esttem they once had. And all because of a brainless pinhead of a girl who doesn't deserve to live.

Crystal: *elbows her sister sharply* That's not a nice thing to say!

Fiona: *mutters* It's true......

Crystal: *sighs* The truth isn't always polite to say aloud.

OOC: And this has just been another episode of "Social Dos and Don'ts with the Gray Sisters!"


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*makes him a plate and slides it in front of him* Here ya go. *notices he's being silent* Are you sick?Is your throat hurting maybe?You haven't said anything.



Crystal: *attempting to be helpful* He can't talk.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *attempting to be helpful* He can't talk.





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *mutters* Someone's truly lost any self esttem they once had. And all because of a brainless pinhead of a girl who doesn't deserve to live.
> 
> Crystal: *elbows her sister sharply* That's not a nice thing to say!
> 
> Fiona: *mutters* It's true......
> 
> Crystal: *sighs* The truth isn't always polite to say aloud.
> 
> OOC: And this has just been another episode of "Social Dos and Don'ts with the Gray Sisters!"



Katelyn:*her eyes widen and bites her lip* Oh,I'm sorry.I didn't know,I shouldn't have said anything.*looks away drinking her water hearing Fiona*

Ooc: Hahaha


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her eyes widen and bites her lip* Oh,I'm sorry.I didn't know,I shouldn't have said anything.*looks away drinking her water hearing Fiona*
> 
> Ooc: Hahaha



Lewis: *just sits there*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her eyes widen and bites her lip* Oh,I'm sorry.I didn't know,I shouldn't have said anything.*looks away drinking her water hearing Fiona*
> 
> Ooc: Hahaha



Crystal: It's fine, you didn't know.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *just sits there*



Katelyn:*throws away her bottle and puts her elbows on the counter**puts her chin in her hands and sighs*


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*throws away her bottle and puts her elbows on the counter**puts her chin in her hands and sighs*



Lewis: *mouths: It's okay.*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: It's fine, you didn't know.





dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *mouths: It's okay.*



Katelyn:*nods her head* That's good to know. *grabs a banana from a bowl on the counter**hums a random tune*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finishes eating* Thanks Kate. I'm gonna go to my room now. Call me if you need me. *goes upstairs*

Tom: *still eating*

Fiona: *eats* 

Crystal: *puts her silverware on her plate and leans back in her chair* Enough.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *finishes eating* Thanks Kate. I'm gonna go to my room now. Call me if you need me. *goes upstairs*
> 
> Tom: *still eating*
> 
> Fiona: *eats*
> 
> Crystal: *puts her silverware on her plate and leans back in her chair* Enough.



Katelyn:*nods* No problem. *smiles a bit and stands straight**looks around thinking of something to do*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: What to post.....


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*taps her chin and gets an idea**sprints upstairs and grabs her guitar and a notepad with a pencil**runs downstairs and puts on a jacket* I'll be on the porch if anyone needs me. *walks out the front door and sits on the porch swing**puts the notebook beside her and swings slightly playing a few notes**mutters* Now how can you write a song?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*taps her chin and gets an idea**sprints upstairs and grabs her guitar and a notepad with a pencil**runs downstairs and puts on a jacket* I'll be on the porch if anyone needs me. *walks out the front door and sits on the porch swing**puts the notebook beside her and swings slightly playing a few notes**mutters* Now how can you write a song?



Fiona: Okay.

Tom: All right.

Fiona: *suddenly* I don't think I've given you a proper tour of the house! You haven't seen the libbrary or anything.

Tom: *grins* Well all right then. Lead on. *gets up and follows Fiona out of the room*

Fiona: If you need me, call me. *goes upstairs to the library*

Crystal: Well, guess I'm all alone now. I guess I'll go out back. *goes outside* *starts to walk around the huge backyard (huge as in, like, several acres or so)* Oh look! It's snowing! *twirls around*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Okay.
> 
> Tom: All right.
> 
> Fiona: *suddenly* I don't think I've given you a proper tour of the house! You haven't seen the libbrary or anything.
> 
> Tom: *grins* Well all right then. Lead on. *gets up and follows Fiona out of the room*
> 
> Fiona: If you need me, call me. *goes upstairs to the library*
> 
> Crystal: Well, guess I'm all alone now. I guess I'll go out back. *goes outside* *starts to walk around the huge backyard (huge as in, like, several acres or so)* Oh look! It's snowing! *twirls around*



Katelyn:*smiles at the snow and looks at the blank notepad* Lyrics,lyrics.*gets an idea and starts to strum a few chords**starts putting them together making a beautiful song**grins* Got the notes,and it wasn't that bad.*writes them down*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *walking along as the snow blankets the ground* It sure is pretty out.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *walking along as the snow blankets the ground* It sure is pretty out.



Jackson: *Limps outside and slips on the snow hoping that Crystal didn't see* Darn it!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Limps outside and slips on the snow hoping that Crystal didn't see* Darn it!



Crystal: *doesn't notice anything* *walks a few feet and tumbles down a hill* Oof!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *doesn't notice anything* *walks a few feet and tumbles down a hill* Oof!



Jackson: *Stands up and sees Crystal on the ground and limps over to her, extends his hand, and helps her up* You alright?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Stands up and sees Crystal on the ground and limps over to her, extends his hand, and helps her up* You alright?



Crystal: *gets up* Thanks. Yeah, I'm fine. Didn't see that hill coming.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes the lyrics and smiles a bit* Now lets see if this is gonna sounds good. *takes a deep breath and starts to play the song on her guitar one more time**starts to sing the best she can resulting in her singing beautifully**sings the last verse* So dim that spotlight,tell me things like I can't take my eyes off of you.I'm noone special ,just another wide-eyed girl who's desperately in love with you.Give me a photograph,to hang on my wall.Superstar.Sweet,sweet superstar.Superstar.*holds the last note out for a couple beats and smiles proudly*

Ooc:Okay so I didn't write this song,I'm not talented with writing songs at all.This is by Taylor Swift and I just used it because I thought it was something my character would write.Oh and I suppose this is kinda like a country/pop kind of song but I'm gonna say for this it's just a pop song.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes the lyrics and smiles a bit* Now lets see if this is gonna sounds good. *takes a deep breath and starts to play the song on her guitar one more time**starts to sing the best she can resulting in her singing beautifully**sings the last verse* So dim that spotlight,tell me things like I can't take my eyes off of you.I'm noone special ,just another wide-eyed girl who's desperately in love with you.Give me a photograph,to hang on my wall.Superstar.Sweet,sweet superstar.Superstar.*holds the last note out for a couple beats and smiles proudly*
> 
> Ooc:Okay so I didn't write this song,I'm not talented with writing songs at all.This is by Taylor Swift and I just used it because I thought it was something my character would write.Oh and I suppose this is kinda like a country/pop kind of song but I'm gonna say for this it's just a pop song.



OOC: Oh.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh.



Ooc: Yeah,I didn't wanna take credit for it so I needed to point that out!

Katelyn:*grabs all her things and walks back inside grinning**grabs her bucket list from the living room and crosses off that item**runs up to her room and changes into boot-cut jeans,a long sleeve shirt and a parka**lets her hair down so it falls past her shoulders**cleans her face free of make-up and puts onn boots and gloves**runs down the stairs out side and twirls around in the snow giggling*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Yeah,I didn't wanna take credit for it so I needed to point that out!
> 
> Katelyn:*grabs all her things and walks back inside grinning**grabs her bucket list from the living room and crosses off that item**runs up to her room and changes into boot-cut jeans,a long sleeve shirt and a parka**lets her hair down so it falls past her shoulders**cleans her face free of make-up and puts onn boots and gloves**runs down the stairs out side and twirls around in the snow giggling*



Johanna: *writing in her room*

Tom&Fiona: *hanging out in the library*

Crystal: *shakes snow out of her hair*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *writing in her room*
> 
> Tom&Fiona: *hanging out in the library*
> 
> Crystal: *shakes snow out of her hair*



Katelyn:*gets a little dizzy and falls**laughs at her self an lays in the snow looking up at the sky**starts making a snow angel*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Hey, I'm back from the cabin. What's going on RP?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Hey, I'm back from the cabin. What's going on RP?



OOC: Uh, everyone's back, it's snowing outside.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, I'm back from the cabin. What's going on RP?





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Uh, everyone's back, it's snowing outside.



Ooc:Hi!Yeah thats bout it I suppose!Did you have a good time?!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Uh, everyone's back, it's snowing outside.





jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hi!Yeah thats bout it I suppose!Did you have a good time?!



OOC: Thanks, Wings. And, yes, I did have a very good time. We did a lot of stuff while we were there. I usually go about twice a year.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks, Wings. And, yes, I did have a very good time. We did a lot of stuff while we were there. I usually go about twice a year.



Ooc:Thats great,glad you had a great time!

Katelyn:*stands up and looks at her snow angel in the snow**smiles* Very nice.*shakes her hair trying to get the snow out**runs inside to the kitchen and grabs a carrot**walks to the Living room and gets coal for the fire place and big black buttons from a basket**runs outside and starts making a snowman singing The Frosty The Snowman song*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats great,glad you had a great time!
> 
> Katelyn:*stands up and looks at her snow angel in the snow**smiles* Very nice.*shakes her hair trying to get the snow out**runs inside to the kitchen and grabs a carrot**walks to the Living room and gets coal for the fire place and big black buttons from a basket**runs outside and starts making a snowman singing The Frosty The Snowman song*



OOC: Thank you.  Going to WDW in 25 days! 

Carly: *gets out of bed and looks outside* It's snowing? *puts on a coat and boots and goes outside*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Thank you.  Going to WDW in 25 days!
> 
> Carly: *gets out of bed and looks outside* It's snowing? *puts on a coat and boots and goes outside*



Ooc:You're welcome and that's soon!I hope the time pasts fast for you!

Katelyn:*sees her come out and smiles a bit* Hey Carl,wanna help with my Snowman? *puts the second section of snow on him*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Thanks, Wings. And, yes, I did have a very good time. We did a lot of stuff while we were there. I usually go about twice a year.



OOC: No prob. glad you had  a good time.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: So, Crystal. What is the background on that Tom and Jo??


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Thank you.  Going to WDW in 25 days!
> 
> Carly: *gets out of bed and looks outside* It's snowing? *puts on a coat and boots and goes outside*



OOC: Ooh, fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:You're welcome and that's soon!I hope the time pasts fast for you!
> 
> Katelyn:*sees her come out and smiles a bit* Hey Carl,wanna help with my Snowman? *puts the second section of snow on him*



OOC: I'm sure it will. Doesn't seem like that long anyway.

Carly: Sure. *smiles* I'll do the top part. *start to roll some snow*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm sure it will. Doesn't seem like that long anyway.
> 
> Carly: Sure. *smiles* I'll do the top part. *start to roll some snow*



Katelyn:Okey dokey.*looks up at the sky giggling when she sees snowflakes falling on her eyelashes*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: So, Crystal. What is the background on that Tom and Jo??



Crystal: They're Hufflepuffs in our year. Johanna was the seeker. Tom and Jo are twins. Half British, half Italian. Tom is a death eater fighter person, he's actually Fiona's partner. The two of them are best friends. At Hogwarts, I occasionally studied with Jo. Jo came to the mansion sometime before I did. She got into a quidditch accident and lost her memory, and so was sent here by Dumbledore to recover. Tom fixed Jo's memory though.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: They're Hufflepuffs in our year. Johanna was the seeker. Tom and Jo are twins. Half British, half Italian. Tom is a death eater fighter person, he's actually Fiona's partner. The two of them are best friends. At Hogwarts, I occasionally studied with Jo. Jo came to the mansion sometime before I did. She got into a quidditch accident and lost her memory, and so was sent here by Dumbledore to recover. Tom fixed Jo's memory though.



Jackson: Why hasn't she been sent back yet? You don't think that was the only reason Dumbledore sent her here, right?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Why hasn't she been sent back yet? You don't think that was the only reason Dumbledore sent her here, right?



Crystal: Maybe, maybe not. From what I could gather from some letters we got a few days, maybe a week ago, he was fine with her staying there. *smiles* I'm positive she's not a serial killer. *glances up at him* I missed you a lot you know.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Dinner BRB.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Maybe, maybe not. From what I could gather from some letters we got a few days, maybe a week ago, he was fine with her staying there. *smiles* I'm positive she's not a serial killer. *glances up at him* I missed you a lot you know.



Jackson: *shrugs* You did?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *puts the top layer on the snowman*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts the top layer on the snowman*



Katelyn:Cool,time for the decorations.You can do the face.*starts putting the buttons down the mid section*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Cool,time for the decorations.You can do the face.*starts putting the buttons down the mid section*



Carly: *puts black rocks for the eyes and the mouth* Kay, do you have a carrot for the nose?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Course I did. What kind of person would I be if I hadn't? I love you after all. *shivers* I think I should've worn my winter jacket. I think I'm going in to go get it. *heads to the back door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts black rocks for the eyes and the mouth* Kay, do you have a carrot for the nose?



Katelyn:*finishes putting the buttons on**nods and picks it up from the snow**wipes it off and hands it out for her humming her song*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Course I did. What kind of person would I be if I hadn't? I love you after all. *shivers* I think I should've worn my winter jacket. I think I'm going in to go get it. *heads to the back door*



Jackson: *Sits down and the snow and waits for her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes putting the buttons on**nods and picks it up from the snow**wipes it off and hands it out for her humming her song*



Carly: *smiles* Thank you! *takes it and shoves it in the spot where a nose would be on the snowman*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* Thank you! *takes it and shoves it in the spot where a nose would be on the snowman*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Well,he's all good-looking now.*shivers from the cold and wraps her arms around herself* I'm getting cold,I'm gonna make some hot chocolate.Do you want a cup?Or maybe some tea?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *comes back out with her winter jacket on* *drops down into a sitting position in the snow next to Jackson* I love winter.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *comes back out with her winter jacket on* *drops down into a sitting position in the snow next to Jackson* I love winter.



Jackson: I love you.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I love you.



Crystal: *jokes* What do you know, I love me too! *geets serious* I'm just joking, I love you too.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: It has been too quiet around here. Seems like something should happen.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: It has been too quiet around here. Seems like something should happen.



Crystal: *pulls a snowball from behind her back and tosses it in his face* *giggles* Something like that? *gets up and runs off* You can't get me!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Well,he's all good-looking now.*shivers from the cold and wraps her arms around herself* I'm getting cold,I'm gonna make some hot chocolate.Do you want a cup?Or maybe some tea?



Carly: Hot chocolate please? *smiles big*

OOC: So I got bit by a spider this weekend and it burns!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *pulls a snowball from behind her back and tosses it in his face* *giggles* Something like that? *gets up and runs off* You can't get me!



Jackson: *Limps after her* I think you are right, I can't get you!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Limps after her* I think you are right, I can't get you!



Crystal: *grinning* All right all right, I'll stop. *walks back to him*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hot chocolate please? *smiles big*
> 
> OOC: So I got bit by a spider this weekend and it burns!



Katelyn:Sure thing.*walks inside to the kitchen and takes out everything for the drinks**puts everything together in a kettle and places it on a stove burner**grabs the spoon she used to mix the drink and sees her reflection**frowns at her red nose and cheeks* That's not pretty.

Ooc:Oh geez!That stinks!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hot chocolate please? *smiles big*
> 
> OOC: So I got bit by a spider this weekend and it burns!



OOC: Ouch!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grinning* All right all right, I'll stop. *walks back to him*



Jackson: *Hears a loud boom* Did you hear that?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Hears a loud boom* Did you hear that?



Crystal: Yeah I did. Do you think it was just a noise or........


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs and takes the kettle from the stove**pours herself a cup and puts the kettle bsck on the burner for Carly**drinks looking out the window*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Yeah I did. Do you think it was just a noise or........



Jackson: Is anything just a noise??


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Is anything just a noise??



Crystal: It depends. Accidentally dropping your book in the library is just a noise, but that was a little too loud for a book. *uncertainly* Maybe we'll be lucky for once and it's just a tree that fell from getting cut down for Christmas.  All the same, maybe we should get inside, just in case.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It depends. Accidentally dropping your book in the library is just a noise, but that was a little too loud for a book. *uncertainly* Maybe we'll be lucky for once and it's just a tree that fell from getting cut down for Christmas.  All the same, maybe we should get inside, just in case.



Jackson: *Gets to the door and it opens and standing behind it is Dumbledore*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: *Gets to the door and it opens and standing behind it is Dumbledore*



Katelyn:*snaps out of her daydream and hears the door open* Carly?Crys?Jack?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ouch!


OOC: You're telling me. It burns and I'm kinda creeped out.


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and takes the kettle from the stove**pours herself a cup and puts the kettle bsck on the burner for Carly**drinks looking out the window*



Carly: *waits patiently*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: You're telling me. It burns and I'm kinda creeped out.
> 
> Carly: *waits patiently*



Katelyn:*pours her a mug of Hot Chocolate* Here ya go Carls. *hands it to her and shouts* Who just came in?!I have hot chocolate so if ya want some get your butt in here!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Gets to the door and it opens and standing behind it is Dumbledore*



Crystal: *shocked* Oh, hello Professor.



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: You're telling me. It burns and I'm kinda creeped out.
> 
> 
> Carly: *waits patiently*



OOC: I'm sorry. Has your parents seen it yet?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *shocked* Oh, hello Professor.
> 
> OOC: I'm sorry. Has your parents seen it yet?



Katelyn:*sighs and walks out of the kitchen* Guys did you hear me?I have hot choc-*sees Dumbledore and stops in her tracks* Uh....


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pours her a mug of Hot Chocolate* Here ya go Carls. *hands it to her and shouts* Who just came in?!I have hot chocolate so if ya want some get your butt in here!


Carly: *sighs and takes a sip* Thank you.


Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *shocked* Oh, hello Professor.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: I'm sorry. Has your parents seen it yet?



OOC: Yes. And, so far I've put some ointment on it and change bandages regularly. It's kinda warm.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs and takes a sip* Thank you.
> 
> 
> OOC: Yes. And, so far I've put some ointment on it and change bandages regularly. It's kinda warm.



OOC: Well, I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## BK228

Dumbledore: Hello. Sorry for the boom. The apparation to here was rather rough.

Jackson: It's alright sir.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Dumbledore: Hello. Sorry for the boom. The apparation to here was rather rough.
> 
> Jackson: It's alright sir.



Katelyn:*looks at the three* Okay,I am so confuced it's not even funny.Uhm,I don't wanna be rude but what the fudge is our professor doing here?!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: Hello. Sorry for the boom. The apparation to here was rather rough.
> 
> Jackson: It's alright sir.





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the three* Okay,I am so confuced it's not even funny.Uhm,I don't wanna be rude but what the fudge is our professor doing here?!



Crystal: Trust me, I have no idea either. So, what are you doing here Professor?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Trust me, I have no idea either. So, what are you doing here Professor?



Katelyn:'least I'm not the only one.*crosses her arms waiting for an explanation*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:'least I'm not the obly one.*crosses her arms waiting for an explanation*



Carly: *walks out of the kitchen* Professor?

OOC: I'll live


----------



## BK228

Dumbledore: The ministry has found out about you. They are requiring me to bring one of you back. For whatever reason.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: The ministry has found out about you. They are requiring me to bring one of you back. For whatever reason.



Carly: *jaw drops* What? How?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks out of the kitchen* Professor?
> 
> OOC: I'll live



Katelyn:*turns her head to look at her* The one and only,now we just need to know why he's here.*turns back to them and gets scared**looks at Dumbledore wide-eyed* We're not in trouble are we?Please say we don't have to go back.Do we?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:'least I'm not the only one.*crosses her arms waiting for an explanation*





BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: The ministry has found out about you. They are requiring me to bring one of you back. For whatever reason.



Crystal: How? Back where? We weren't doing anything wrong!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Dumbledore: The ministry has found out about you. They are requiring me to bring one of you back. For whatever reason.



Katelyn:Oh my god.But why?!


----------



## BK228

Dumbledore: Because Fudge said so. I bargained him down to just one of you. I will be back later. Decide by then.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Dumbledore: Because Fudge said so. I bargained him down to just one of you. I will be back later. Decide by then.



Katelyn:*starts to freak out and says in a rush* None of us can go!We're a family!If any of us leave it won't be the same!And it's almost Christmas,we can't spend it without everyone!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: Because Fudge said so. I bargained him down to just one of you. I will be back later. Decide by then.



Crystal: Why does Fudge even care? We're not even in England anymore!

*Johanna, Tom, and Fiona come downstairs*

Johanna: What's the problem?

Crystal: The ministry found out about us. Now they're forcing one of us to go back! It's not fair!


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: Because Fudge said so. I bargained him down to just one of you. I will be back later. Decide by then.



Carly: but that's not fair!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*still talking quickly and starts to pace* How can we just pick one of us?!How in the world is that fair?!None of us can go!Can we fight this?I don't wanna lose anybody!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Why does Fudge even care? We're not even in England anymore!
> 
> *Johanna, Tom, and Fiona come downstairs*
> 
> Johanna: What's the problem?
> 
> Crystal: The ministry found out about us. Now they're forcing one of us to go back! It's not fair!



Katelyn:Why does life hate us sometimes?I mean everything was alright just ten minutes ago!Now this is one if the worst days ever!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*still talking quickly and starts to pace* How can we just pick one of us?!How in the world is that fair?!None of us can go!Can we fight this?I don't wanna lose anybody!



Crystal: We're a family! We can't just say, "Okay, you go, take one for the team!" It's wrong!



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Why does life hate us sometimes?I mean everything was alright just ten minutes ago!Now this is one if the worst days ever!



Crystal: Why do we always get ten minutes of respite between each blow? Why can't we just have a lucky streak for a while?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: We're a family! We can't just say, "Okay, you go, take one for the team!" It's wrong!
> 
> Crystal: Why do we always get ten minutes of respite between each blow? Why can't we just have a lucky streak for a while?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* How does he expect us to make a decision like this?!He knows we all love each other,we can't just get rid of one of us!*sighs* Maybe if one of us volunteered it would be easier?*looks at her boots*I mean,maybe I could go.All I do is cook and Carls is better than me,if I left it wouldn't be that bad and it would make this easier and a lot less painful.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* How does he expect us to make a decision like this?!He knows we all love each other,we can't just get rid of one of us!*sighs* Maybe if one of us volunteered it would be easier?*looks at her boots*I mean,maybe I could go.All I do is cook and Carls is better than me,if I left it wouldn't be that bad and it would make this easier and a lot less painful.



Carly: No, you're not going, Kate! You're great at lots of things! Not just cooking!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Well I'm going to bed, guys. I'm sick and my bite is bothering me . I'll probably be on tomorrow after school. I hope you all have nice nights. Good night!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, you're not going, Kate! You're great at lots of things! Not just cooking!





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Well I'm going to bed, guys. I'm sick and my bite is bothering me . I'll probably be on tomorrow after school. I hope you all have nice nights. Good night!



Katelyn:*looks up* Yeah right!I can't do anything else,I cook,play guitar and sing.Only cooking is my talent I'm not good at the others.That's all I can offer and it's not that great.

Ooc:Awh sorry you feel sick and your bites bothering you!Hope you feel better,night!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* How does he expect us to make a decision like this?!He knows we all love each other,we can't just get rid of one of us!*sighs* Maybe if one of us volunteered it would be easier?*looks at her boots*I mean,maybe I could go.All I do is cook and Carls is better than me,if I left it wouldn't be that bad and it would make this easier and a lot less painful.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, you're not going, Kate! You're great at lots of things! Not just cooking!



Crystal: Absolutely not! You're great at lots of things! And how would Harry feel? You're the anchor, you're the one who holds us all together!



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Well I'm going to bed, guys. I'm sick and my bite is bothering me . I'll probably be on tomorrow after school. I hope you all have nice nights. Good night!



OOC: Good night!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: I will go.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Absolutely not! You're great at lots of things! And how would Harry feel? You're the anchor, you're the one who holds us all together!
> 
> OOC: Good night!



Katelyn:*looks at her a little wide-eyed* I hadn't thought about Harry.Oh god,I don't think I could go anywhere without him.*shakes her head* How do I hold us together?Theres no way I'm that important or significant.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I will go.



Crystal: No! If you decide to go, then I'll be stuck between my boyfriend and my sister, and I can't choose between you!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: I will go.



Katelyn:No you will not,why on earth would you wanna go?What about Crystal,ya know you're girlfriend that's right here!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Either I go or we all go. I mean it seems like that is our option.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: Either I go or we all go. I mean it seems like that is our option.



Katelyn:*groans* I'm sure there must be sonething else we can do!Maybe if we stand our ground and say we won't let anyone go they'll let us all stay!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her a little wide-eyed* I hadn't thought about Harry.Oh god,I don't think I could go anywhere without him.*shakes her head* How do I hold us together?Theres no way I'm that important or significant.



Crystal: You definitely hold us together. You befriended Carly before Jackson and I. You pulled me out of my shell. You accepted my sister without question. You befriended Jo.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: You definitely hold us together. You befriended Carly before Jackson and I. You pulled me out of my shell. You accepted my sister without question. You befriended Jo.



Katelyn:*shrugs* Anyone would have done that.I mean,all I did was saw some people who were nice,cool people who I thought deserved a chance.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Sighs*


----------



## BK228

OOC: Goodnight gals!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: *Sighs*



Katelyn:This is ridiculous.I dunno why they need another student!Luke left after he hit me,isn't he good enough?!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> OOC: Goodnight gals!



Ooc:Nighty-night!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Anyone would have done that.I mean,all I did was saw some people who were nice,cool people who I thought deserved a chance.



Crystal: Exactly! You saw us for who we were on the inside, not on the outside. Other people woud have saw us as a nerdy freak.......

Fiona: An insane serial killer........

Johanna: A clueless idiot.........

Crystal: But you saw us for who we really were. Believe me, not everyone can do that.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Exactly! You saw us for who we were on the inside, not on the outside. Other people woud have saw us as a nerdy freak.......
> 
> Fiona: An insane serial killer........
> 
> Johanna: A clueless idiot.........
> 
> Crystal: But you saw us for who we really were. Believe me, not everyone can do that.



Katelyn:*sighs and blushes a bit at it all* Tanks guys,but this doesn't help anything.Now we just now that I decided to be a good person on a couple occasions and made new friends out of it.How do we decide who goes?Everyone deserves to be here and I don't think I could stand it if anyone left.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and blushes a bit at it all* Tanks guys,but this doesn't help anything.Now we just now that I decided to be a good person on a couple occasions and made new friends out of it.How do we decide who goes?Everyone deserves to be here and I don't think I could stand it if anyone left.



Crystal: I think that's the hardest thing to say.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I think that's the hardest thing to say.



Katelyn:*sighs* Maybe we could reason with them?I mean maybe we could let one if us go for a week or two and come back for Christmas!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Maybe we could reason with them?I mean maybe we could let one if us go for a week or two and come back for Christmas!



Crystal: *checks the calender* Christmas is a week from today. I doubt they will let the person go back after five days.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *checks the calender* Christmas is a week from today. I doubt they will let the person go back after five days.



Katelyn:*groans* Well this is just rotten.Theres no way we're going to make a decision because none of us want to go and none of us would let anyone go.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans* Well this is just rotten.Theres no way we're going to make a decision because none of us want to go and none of us would let anyone go.



Crystal: No, I don't think any of us can go. I can't leave or be away from Fiona or Jackson, Fiona can't leave or be away from me or Tom, Tom can't leave or be away from Johanna and Fiona, and Johanna can't leave or be away from Tom. It's so hard to have siblings.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: No, I don't think any of us can go. I can't leave or be away from Fiona or Jackson, Fiona can't leave or be away from me or Tom, Tom can't leave or be away from Johanna and Fiona, and Johanna can't leave or be away from Tom. It's so hard to have siblings.



Katelyn:I don't have any siblings,blood ones at least.I still think if he's going to make one of us go it has to be me.Sure I'd be heartbroken to leave Harry,and I'd be depressed not being with you guys but at least you guys will all be together.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I don't have any siblings,blood ones at least.I still think if he's going to make one of us go it has to be me.Sure I'd be heartbroken to leave Harry,and I'd be depressed not being with you guys but at least you guys will all be together.



Johanna: No. I'll go. I can always write letters to Tom, and I'm not in love like pretty much everyone here. Sure, I'd be sad to leave you all, but my loss would not be as great as yours. Let me go. I've recovered anyway. I should be going back. I was only supposed to be here until I recovered.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: No. I'll go. I can always write letters to Tom, and I'm not in love like pretty much everyone here. Sure, I'd be sad to leave you all, but my loss would not be as great as yours. Let me go.



Katelyn:*frowns* No way,you shouldn't have to leave.You can't just leave your brother and letters can't possibly work as well as just talking to him face to face.Plus we'd all miss you!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* No way,you shouldn't have to leave.You can't just leave your brother and letters can't possibly work as well as just talking to him face to face.Plus we'd all miss you!



OOC: Okay, it's time to turn on the Ravenclaw genius.

Johanna: I don't have as much to lose. I mean, unless we were all to go back, we'd never be able to get through without losing somebody. 

Crystal: *suddenly, on the verge of excitement* What if we all went back - but we didn't?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, it's time to turn on the Ravenclaw genius.
> 
> Johanna: I don't have as much to lose. I mean, unless we were all to go back, we'd never be able to get through without losing somebody.
> 
> Crystal: *suddenly, on the verge of excitement* What if we all went back - but we didn't?



Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Uh,Crys?I think you need to lay down,you're making no sense.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Uh,Crys?I think you need to lay down,you're making no sense.



Crystal: We'd have to play by their rules, but we'd completely fool them! *lowers her voice in case of spies* No, hear me out, I got a plan. Okay, so we tell Dumbledore to take us all back to Hogwarts, and we go. Keep listening, don't tune me out yet. So we pretend to settle in, whatever. Then in the dead of night, when everyone's asleep, we sneak through the corridors to the Room of Requirement. I've used it before, we'll have no trouble finding it. Then, we use it as sort of a gateway. We go in and if we form it right, we'll be able to select a place to bew teleported. We can't come back here, instead we'll pick an obscure place and travel there. Maybe in Wales, or Scotland - in another country to throw them off if they ever try to find us. And we carry on like we would here, except extra careful not to attract attention. What do you think?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: We'd have to play by their rules, but we'd completely fool them! *lowers her voice in case of spies* No, hear me out, I got a plan. Okay, so we tell Dumbledore to take us all back to Hogwarts, and we go. Keep listening, don't tune me out yet. So we pretend to settle in, whatever. Then in the dead of night, when everyone's asleep, we sneak through the corridors to the Room of Requirement. I've used it before, we'll have no trouble finding it. Then, we use it as sort of a gateway. We go in and if we form it right, we'll be able to select a place to bew teleported. We can't come back here, instead we'll pick an obscure place and travel there. Maybe in Wales, or Scotland - in another country to throw them off if they ever try to find us. And we carry on like we would here, except extra careful not to attract attention. What do you think?



Katelyn:*nods slowly thinking it over**smiles a bit then frowns*It's a great plan Crys,really.But no more Ireland?We'd have to start all over in a new place?What about the boys?I honestly don't think I'd be a happy camper if I never see Harry,and the same with Carls and Niall.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly thinking it over**smiles a bit then frowns*It's a great plan Crys,really.But no more Ireland?We'd have to start all over in a new place?What about the boys?I honestly don't think I'd be a happy camper if I never see Harry,and the same with Carls and Niall.



Crystal: This place and the cities around it are the first places they're going to look for us when they come looking for us. It's not like we can't go to other places, we just can't come back to Ireland, and we should probanbly also stay out of England. But we can travel, and don't the boys go on tour? Do we really have any other choices if we want to stay together? Diplomacy won't work.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: This place and the cities around it are the first places they're going to look for us when they come looking for us. It's not like we can't go to other places, we just can't come back to Ireland, and we should probanbly also stay out of England. But we can travel, and don't the boys go on tour? Do we really have any other choices if we want to stay together? Diplomacy won't work.



Katelyn:I dunno when they go on tour,but I know it's not before Christmas. I know we need to do this if we're going to stay together but I don't wanna leave him.*sighs* But I guess if it keeps him,the boys,and all of us safe it's the best way.I just don't know how to tell him.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno when they go on tour,but I know it's not before Christmas. I know we need to do this if we're going to stay together but I don't wanna leave him.*sighs* But I guess if it keeps him,the boys,and all of us safe it's the best way.I just don't know how to tell him.



Crystal: *pauses* *quietly* I can't believe I'm doing this............. *aloud* Actually, let's keep that idea in mind, but not committ to it just yet. You go find the boys, and explain in the simplest and "safest" terms what our problem is -don't even mention magic, just say we don't want to go back to our boarding school but people are trying to make us, and mention it's very remote or whatever you want to say- and ask them what we should do. I'll deny I ever said thisd later, but we need another opinion, because we can't figure thios out on our own.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *pauses* *quietly* I can't believe I'm doing this............. *aloud* Actually, let's keep that idea in mind, but not committ to it just yet. You go find the boys, and explain in the simplest and "safest" terms what our problem is -don't even mention magic, just say we don't want to go back to our boarding school but people are trying to make us, and mention it's very remote or whatever you want to say- and ask them what we should do. I'll deny I ever said thisd later, but we need another opinion, because we can't figure thios out on our own.



Katelyn:*nods* Sure thing,now how do I explain it...*walks to the kitchen and grabs an apple**walks up the stairs slowly thinking of what to say*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Sure thing,now how do I explain it...*walks to the kitchen and grabs an apple**walks up the stairs slowly thinking of what to say*



Johanna: Do you think I should go too, because me they've met, or should it be a thing you and Carls do on your own?

Crystal: *shrugs* Go if Kate permits you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Do you think I should go too, because me they've met, or should it be a thing you and Carls do on your own?
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Go if Kate permits you.



Katelyn:*turns around on the stairs* Yeah sure,you can come.You don't need my permission,they're your friends too.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around on the stairs* Yeah sure,you can come.You don't need my permission,they're your friends too.



Johanna: Okay. *walks over to her* So how can we explain this? Only Harry and Niall know about magic, and the less the others know, the safer they are.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Orrr we could just send Tammin back! Nobody cares about her anyway!!

OOC:


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Orrr we could just send Tammin back! Nobody cares about her anyway!!
> 
> OOC:



Crystal: Oh yeah, forgot about her! Problem solved.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Okay. *walks over to her* So how can we explain this? Only Harry and Niall know about magic, and the less the others know, the safer they are.





			
				BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: Orrr we could just send Tammin back! Nobody cares about her anyway!!
> 
> OOC:



Katelyn:*opens her mouth to tell her her plan but shuts it hearing him* Excuse me?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Homework time!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Homework time!



Ooc: Yuck,have fun with that!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh yeah, forgot about her! Problem solved.



Katelyn:*grins* That means none of our family has to leave!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* That means none of our family has to leave!



Crystal: Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Yay!



Katelyn:*jumps off the stairs and does a little dance giggling* This is brilliant!We don't have to leave,or miss anyone,or anything!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps off the stairs and does a little dance giggling* This is brilliant!We don't have to leave,or miss anyone,or anything!



Crystal: *just grins at her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *just grins at her*



Katelyn:*starts to sing the song she wrote earlier smiling still dancing around very happily*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here. I had to stay after school for district honor band practice again. RP recap?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here. I had to stay after school for district honor band practice again. RP recap?



Ooc:Hi!Uhm they are sending Brandon's character Tammin back instead of any of the others and everyones happy!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hi!Uhm they are sending Brandon's character Tammin back instead of any of the others and everyones happy!



OOC: Cool! No one liked Tammin!  

Carly: *smiles* This works in all of our favor.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Cool! No one liked Tammin!
> 
> Carly: *smiles* This works in all of our favor.



Katelyn:I know!Now we don't have to leave any of our family,we can stay in Ireland,and I don't have to leave Harry!*grins*

OOc:Haha,nope!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know!Now we don't have to leave any of our family,we can stay in Ireland,and I don't have to leave Harry!*grins*
> 
> OOc:Haha,nope!



Carly: *smiles* yeah, and I don't have to leave Niall. That's a relief.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* yeah, and I don't have to leave Niall. That's a relief.



Katelyn:*squels a bit* So none of us have to leave the boys we love!*giggles and walks to the kitchen grabbing an apple and banana*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*squels a bit* So none of us have to leave the boys we love!*giggles and walks to the kitchen grabbing an apple and banana*



Carly: Yep. That's good. *walks to the living room* *sits down on the couch and picks up her puppy which she recently went home to go get*

OOC: I can't remember Carly's dog's name


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yep. That's good. *walks to the living room* *sits down on the couch and picks up her puppy which she recently went home to go get*
> 
> OOC: I can't remember Carly's dog's name



Katelyn:*finishes her apple and drink**grabs a packet of popcorn and starts to pop it in the microwave**hops on the counter smiling*

Ooc:Umm.......Boston I think?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her apple and drink**grabs a packet of popcorn and starts to pop it in the microwave**hops on the counter smiling*
> 
> Ooc:Umm.......Boston I think?



OOC: Right! i knew it started with a B.  Thanks

Carly: *turns the TV on*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Forgot about your dog!

Johanna: *sits next to Carly* I'm so happy Christmas is almost here and we can all be together!

Crystal: I just hope the living room is big enough for everyone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Right! i knew it started with a B.  Thanks
> 
> Carly: *turns the TV on*



Ooc: No prob!

Katelyn:*opens the microwave when the popcorn's done and puts it in a bowl**starts to eat some when she remembers something* Holy Nandos!I forgot! *puts the bowl down and runs up to her room**picks up her camera and looks to see she has a lot of pictures* I can't believe myself. *puts on a beanie and runs downstairs* Everyone okay if I go out to town for a bit? *quickly takes another picture of Carly watching TV and of other people around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: No prob!
> 
> Katelyn:*opens the microwave when the popcorn's done and puts it in a bowl**starts to eat some when she remembers something* Holy Nandos!I forgot! *puts the bowl down and runs up to her room**picks up her camera and looks to see she has a lot of pictures* I can't believe myself. *puts on a beanie and runs downstairs* Everyone okay if I go out to town for a bit? *quickly takes another picture of Carly watching TV and of other people around*



Carly: You can go. Just call if you need anyone to come with you.

OOC: Have to write a biography for english. My famous person: Walt Disney


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You can go. Just call if you need anyone to come with you.
> 
> OOC: Have to write a biography for english. My famous person: Walt Disney



Katelyn:*nods* Okey dokey!Be back soon,promise.*walks outside toward town in the now light snow falling**takes a few pictures of trees and buildings covered in snow*

Ooc:Awh!That's so cool!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: No prob!
> 
> Katelyn:*opens the microwave when the popcorn's done and puts it in a bowl**starts to eat some when she remembers something* Holy Nandos!I forgot! *puts the bowl down and runs up to her room**picks up her camera and looks to see she has a lot of pictures* I can't believe myself. *puts on a beanie and runs downstairs* Everyone okay if I go out to town for a bit? *quickly takes another picture of Carly watching TV and of other people around*



Tom: *poses in a goofy way* 

Fiona: *laughs* He loves having his picture taken! Go, we'll be fine!



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You can go. Just call if you need anyone to come with you.
> 
> OOC: Have to write a biography for english. My famous person: Walt Disney



OOC: AWESOME!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *poses in a goofy way*
> 
> Fiona: *laughs* He loves having his picture taken! Go, we'll be fine!
> 
> OOC: AWESOME!!!



Katelyn:*looks through her pictures**laughs looking at that picture**walks into town and sees a few stands selling warm drinks and food**walks over to one and buys a hot chocolate and brownie*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I thought so  I'm excited to write it. We had to write down some facts the other day and had about 30 just off the top of my head. I have to look up some more, though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I thought so  I'm excited to write it. We had to write down some facts the other day and had about 30 just off the top of my head. I have to look up some more, though.



Ooc: That's so cool!I think it's great you're doing it about Walt,and that you know that many facts just off your head! It hurts to say but I'd probably need to use google if I were doing it.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Well it's cool that you know a bunch of stuff already!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That's so cool!I think it's great you're doing it about Walt,and that you know that many facts just off your head! It hurts to say but I'd probably need to use google if I were doing it.


OOC: Haha! That's ok! I'm sure LOTS of people would! 


Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well it's cool that you know a bunch of stuff already!



OOC: Yep! I read a lot of Disney books. They usually have a lot in them


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her brownie and drinks her hot cocoa walking into the film developing store**smiles politely at the boy behind the cash register* Hello,I'd like to have these pictures on my camera and phone developed.

Cashier:Sure thing,can I see them?

Katelyn:Absolutely.*hands him her camera and takes her phone out of her back pocket* *hands it to him* Is it possible to get the photos from my phone sooner?I'm really not sure about walking around without it.

Cashier:Yeah,I just need the memory card and I can get the photos on the computer in a minute.I really don't think you should worry about not having your phone with you around,nothing ever happens here.*starts to develop the pictures*

Katelyn:*mumbles* Yeah,don't be so sure.*waits patiently for her phone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Haha! That's ok! I'm sure LOTS of people would!
> 
> OOC: Yep! I read a lot of Disney books. They usually have a lot in them



Ooc: Hm,you're probably right!

And I edited this for IC because I don't want to post three times right after another.

Cashier:*does some things on the computer and hands her her phone and camera* Okay...so I've got the pictures uploaded now I just need to print them.Now this may take a bit so can I have your number to call or text you when they're done?

Katelyn:*grabs it and smiles* Yeah sure. *give him her number* Now how long is this gonna take exactly?

Cashier:Well,it could take as short as half an hour or maybe two.You have a lot of pictures here so I'm not sure exactly.

Katelyn:*sighs* Okay,well I suppose I'll just have to wait.*waves and walks out into the cold**starts to walk down the sidewalk looking around secretly hoping nothing or no one hurts her*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here!

Carly: *gets some Oreos from the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm here!
> 
> Carly: *gets some Oreos from the kitchen*



Ooc: Hi!

Katelyn:*sees the club open and runs across the street**walks in shaking out her hair and sees David the manager standing up keeping an eye on the club**walks over ad sits on a bar stool* Hey Dave!

David:Hello Katelyn,how are you?

Katelyn:*shrugs* Fine I guess,a little bruised up but other than that pretty good.

David:*looks at her bruise and shakes his head* You live a crazy life ya know that?*chuckles and crosses his arms* So are you going to perform tonight?

Katelyn:*laughs* Yes,yes I do.Uh no I don't think so,I just need somewhere to wait for my pictures to get printed.

David:*shrugs* Suit yourself.

Katelyn:*looks around and sees a guy staring at her a few tables away**gets creeped out and looks away quickly* Uhm,do you know that guy?*nods her head slightly in his direction*

David:*looks and spots him* Oh yeah,freaky guy.He's been here every day for the past week all day long.Why do you ask?

Katelyn:He's staring at me and it's kinda scaring me.*stays there for a half hour when her phone gets a text message saying her pictures are done* Well I gotta go,bye David!I hope you and your family have a great Christmas!*starts to walk out*

David:*waves* You too Kate!

Katelyn:*walks toward the film developing store again and gets the feeling she's being followed**turns around and sees groups hanging put but not following her**shrugs and continues to walk**gets the same feeling again but this time jogs to the store*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hi!
> 
> Katelyn:*sees the club open and runs across the street**walks in shaking out her hair and sees David the manager standing up keeping an eye on the club**walks over ad sits on a bar stool* Hey Dave!
> 
> David:Hello Katelyn,how are you?
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs* Fine I guess,a little bruised up but other than that pretty good.
> 
> David:*looks at her bruise and shakes his head* You live a crazy life ya know that?*chuckles and crosses his arms* So are you going to perform tonight?
> 
> Katelyn:*laughs* Yes,yes I do.Uh no I don't think so,I just need somewhere to wait for my pictures to get printed.
> 
> David:*shrugs* Suit yourself.
> 
> Katelyn:*looks around and sees a guy staring at her a few tables away**gets creeped out and looks away quickly* Uhm,do you know that guy?*nods her head slightly in his direction*
> 
> David:*looks and spots him* Oh yeah,freaky guy.He's been here every day for the past week all day long.Why do you ask?
> 
> Katelyn:He's staring at me and it's kinda scaring me.*stays there for a half hour when her phone gets a text message saying her pictures are done* Well I gotta go,bye David!I hope you and your family have a great Christmas!*starts to walk out*
> 
> David:*waves* You too Kate!
> 
> Katelyn:*walks toward the film developing store again and gets the feeling she's being followed**turns around and sees groups hanging put but not following her**shrugs and continues to walk**gets the same feeling again but this time jogs to the store*



OOC: Have a good day? 

Carly: *takes the Oreos to the back deck and sits down on a chair in the sun, tanning*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Have a good day?
> 
> Carly: *takes the Oreos to the back deck and sits down on a chair in the sun, tanning*



OOc: Yupp! How about you?

Katelyn: *walks inside the store a little nervous**walks up to the same guy from earlier* Hi,my pictures are ready?

Cashier: Oh yeah,I remember you.*walks to the back for a few minutes then brings out two envelopes full of pictures* This one is from your iphone. *hands her a small envelope pretty full with photos* And here are the ones from your camera. *hands her a larger envelope filled with a lot of pictures*

Katelyn: *grabs them and pays* Tanks! *walks out straight to the mansion**gets there quickly and walks inside**goes in to the living room and sits on the sofa**starts to look at her phone photos smiling at them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Yupp! How about you?
> 
> Katelyn: *walks inside the store a little nervous**walks up to the same guy from earlier* Hi,my pictures are ready?
> 
> Cashier: Oh yeah,I remember you.*walks to the back for a few minutes then brings out two envelopes full of pictures* This one is from your iphone. *hands her a small envelope pretty full with photos* And here are the ones from your camera. *hands her a larger envelope filled with a lot of pictures*
> 
> Katelyn: *grabs them and pays* Tanks! *walks out straight to the mansion**gets there quickly and walks inside**goes in to the living room and sits on the sofa**starts to look at her phone photos smiling at them*



OOC: Good 

Carly: *puts her sunglasses on and picks up a glass of lemonade she set out earlier*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Hey. Tom's shoes wore out so he's out with Jo getting new ones. Fiona found horses in our backyard so she's seeing if anyone's missing three horses.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Good
> 
> Carly: *puts her sunglasses on and picks up a glass of lemonade she set out earlier*



OOc: Yay!

Katelyn:*puts the pictures on the coffee table and runs upstairs to her room**changes in to high waisted denim shorts and a white crop top with "Hipsta Please" across it**puts on a white beanie and looks in the mirror and smiles* I'm so glad I bought this,it's cute!*grabs her photo album and runs back down to the living room*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Hey. Tom's shoes wore out so he's out with Jo getting new ones. Fiona found horses in our backyard so she's seeing if anyone's missing three horses.



Katelyn:*grabs the photos and sits on the floor* Hi!She found horses?Cool!*opens the photo album to the first page and places the first picture of herself in it**titles the page and starts the next one putting pictures of her and the girls*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grabs the photos and sits on the floor* Hi!She found horses?Cool!*opens the photo album to the first page and places the first picture of herself in it**titles the page and starts the next one putting pictures of her and the girls*



Crystal: *looks over* Whatacha doin?

Fiona: *bursts through the door* I've been to ever ranch, farm, and stables around Mullingar. None are missing horses like the ones I described. What do you think I should do?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *looks over* Whatacha doin?
> 
> Fiona: *bursts through the door* I've been to ever ranch, farm, and stables around Mullingar. None are missing horses like the ones I described. What do you think I should do?



Katelyn:I'm finally staring this photo album my aunt sent me for my birthday,I'm supposed to fill it with my favorite memories and people.*jumps a bit and looks at Fiona**grins* Can we keep them?Please!I'll feed them and wash them and I'll play with them everyday!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *falls asleep on the chair, still out in the sun*

OOC: Yes, it is possible to tan in the winter as long as the sun is out.

Carly: *shivers*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm finally staring this photo album my aunt sent me for my birthday,I'm supposed to fill it with my favorite memories and people.*jumps a bit and looks at Fiona**grins* Can we keep them?Please!I'll feed them and wash them and I'll play with them everyday!



Fiona: Horses don't need a bath every day. But I suppose we can keep them. One of the schools I've been to included riding both Western and English, so I know all about horses. 

Crystal: How many schools have you been to?!

Fiona: Over 50 in the three years I was missing alone. Not counting training for my job.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Horses don't need a bath every day. But I suppose we can keep them. One of the schools I've been to included riding both Western and English, so I know all about horses.
> 
> Crystal: How many schools have you been to?!
> 
> Fiona: Over 50 in the three years I was missing alone. Not counting training for my job.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *falls asleep on the chair, still out in the sun*
> 
> OOC: Yes, it is possible to tan in the winter as long as the sun is out.
> 
> Carly: *shivers*



Katelyn:*grins* We have pet horses!*does a little dance sitting down and laughs at herself**starts putting more pictures of everyone else in the album*

Ooc: Hm,didn't know that.Guess I learned something new today!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* We have pet horses!*does a little dance sitting down and laughs at herself**starts putting more pictures of everyone else in the album*
> 
> Ooc: Hm,didn't know that.Guess I learned something new today!



Fiona: One's a palomino, -you know, the gold ones?- one's a bay -brown with black legs, mane, tail, etc- and one's white.

OOC: If we name the horses, the white one's called Maximus, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: One's a palomino, -you know, the gold ones?- one's a bay -brown with black legs, mane, tail, etc- and one's white.
> 
> OOC: If we name the horses, the white one's called Maximus, no ifs ands or buts.



Katelyn:*grins* They sound pretty!Can I see them!?I'm almost done with my album.*places all her pictures of the boys in the photo with funny captions above them*

Ooc:Haha don't worry,I like that idea!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sneezes* Excuse me. *puts the last picture in which is her and Harry at the park**leaves the last spot empty and jumps up holding the album* I finished it!I finished my album of memories!Well,except for one last spot.I'm gonna save that for something special.*coughs and puts her hand to her head*


----------



## jessidoll

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*sneezes* Excuse me. *puts the last picture in which is her and Harry at the park**leaves the last spot empty and jumps up holding the album* I finished it!I finished my album of memories!Well,except for one last spot.I'm gonna save that for something special.*coughs and puts her hand to her head* Aw man,I hate headaches.*puts the album on the coffee table and walks to a bathroom on this floor and grabs some medicine**walks to the kitchen and grabs a bottle of water to help the medicine go down**closes her eyes and makes a funny face because of the taste*.[/COLOR]


----------



## simbagirl

Post #7

...........


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up nice and tan* Yay! *shivers again* *runs inside*

OOC: All night skate the other day from 11 at night to 6 in the morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *wakes up nice and tan* Yay! *shivers again* *runs inside*
> 
> OOC: All night skate the other day from 11 at night to 6 in the morning.



Katelyn:*quickly finishes the water**says in a funny voice from her nose being stock up* Thats disgusting.*sees her and waves* Hey Carl!How are you- *sneezes* tan?

Ooc:Sounds fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*quickly finishes the water**says in a funny voice from her nose being stock up* Thats disgusting.*sees her and waves* Hey Carl!How are you- *sneezes* tan?
> 
> Ooc:Sounds fun!



Carly: Yeah. Are you sick?

OOC: It totally was


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah. Are you sick?
> 
> OOC: It totally was



Katelyn:No.*sneezes then coughs* It's uhm....allergies?Yeah,I'm fine just my allergies.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No.*sneezes then coughs* It's uhm....allergies?Yeah,I'm fine just my allergies.



Carly: *shakes her head* Are you sure?

OOC: I got up at 4 this morning to hear Little Things (1D's new single) the minute it came out. Have you heard it yet? It's LOVELY!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *shakes her head* Are you sure?
> 
> OOC: I got up at 4 this morning to hear Little Things (1D's new single) the minute it came out. Have you heard it yet? It's LOVELY!



Katelyn:*coughs and puts her hands to her head again* Uhm,no?I actually feel a little light headed,is that good?*sneezes and groans*

Ooc: Oh my god yes!Its my new favorite,all the boys sound so great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*coughs and puts her hands to her head again* Uhm,no?I actually feel a little light headed,is that good?*sneezes and groans*
> 
> Ooc: Oh my god yes!Its my new favorite,all the boys sound so great!



Carly: no, you might want to get to a doctor.

OOC: I know! It's my new favorite too! It's the perfect song because it's what every girl wants to hear from a guy. It's perfect, especially for insecure people like myself.  It's been on replay ALL day. Can't wait for it to come out on iTunes


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: no, you might want to get to a doctor.
> 
> OOC: I know! It's my new favorite too! It's the perfect song because it's what every girl wants to hear from a guy. It's perfect, especially for insecure people like myself.  It's been on replay ALL day. Can't wait for it to come out on iTunes



Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose* No tanks,I'll just lay in bed and take some medicine.I hate doctors.*puts her hand to her forehead and frowns at her fever*

Ooc: Same here.As soon as I woke-up this morning I looked it up and I've listened to it for the past four hours on replay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose* No tanks,I'll just lay in bed and take some medicine.I hate doctors.*puts her hand to her forehead and frowns at her fever*
> 
> Ooc: Same here.As soon as I woke-up this morning I looked it up and I've listened to it for the past four hours on replay!



Carly: Well you better lay down right now. You look really sick.

OOC: Me tooooooo! I got up 2 hours early to hear it. I am very sleepy now.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well you better lay down right now. You look really sick.
> 
> OOC: Me tooooooo! I got up 2 hours early to hear it. I am very sleepy now.



Katelyn:*nods and walks very wobbly towards the stairs**looks up them and frowns again* There's no way I'll be able to walk up all those and not pass out.*sighs and walks to the living room**lays down on the couch and covers herself with a blanket**groans* My stomach hurts.

OOc: That is dedication at it's finest!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and walks very wobbly towards the stairs**looks up them and frowns again* There's no way I'll be able to walk up all those and not pass out.*sighs and walks to the living room**lays down on the couch and covers herself with a blanket**groans* My stomach hurts.
> 
> OOc: That is dedication at it's finest!



Carly: I'll get you some medicine. *heads to the kitchen*

OOC: Oh my gosh, this song is making me cry now because I'm really listening to the words and they're special to me...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll get you some medicine. *heads to the kitchen*
> 
> OOC: Oh my gosh, this song is making me cry now because I'm really listening to the words and they're special to me...



Katelyn:Thank-you.*groans again because of her stomach*

Ooc: Awh I'm sorry!I cried when I first heard it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thank-you.*groans again because of her stomach*
> 
> Ooc: Awh I'm sorry!I cried when I first heard it.



Carly: Here you go! *smiles and hands her the medication8 We need to get you feeling better.

OOC: It's okay. It's a good thing I suppose.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Here you go! *smiles and hands her the medication8 We need to get you feeling better.
> 
> OOC: It's okay. It's a good thing I suppose.



Katelyn:*takes the medicine and frowns* I hate medicine,it's yucky.*gasps and holds her stomach**whimpers*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes the medicine and frowns* I hate medicine,it's yucky.*gasps and holds her stomach**whimpers*



Carly: Well you're a good girl for taking it. It will make you feel better in no time. Don't worry.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well you're a good girl for taking it. It will make you feel better in no time. Don't worry.



Katelyn:*grumbles* I hate being one of the youngest,I feel like a baby sometimes.Like I'm the little kid!*goes wide-eyed and jumps off the couch**runs to the bathroom and gets sick for about half an hour**cleans herself up and opens the door leaning against the frame frowning and whines* I don't feel good at all.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grumbles* I hate being one of the youngest,I feel like a baby sometimes.Like I'm the little kid!*goes wide-eyed and jumps off the couch**runs to the bathroom and gets sick for about half an hour**cleans herself up and opens the door leaning against the frame frowning and whines* I don't feel good at all.



Carly: *sighs* Katelyn, I think you might really need to go to the doctor. *picks up the phone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* Katelyn, I think you might really need to go to the doctor. *picks up the phone*



Katelyn:*groans* I don't wanna!You can't make me see one!*crosses her arms and walks over to the coach**sits down and groans holding her stomach again* I'm fine,really.I'll be better in an hour I bet.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans* I don't wanna!You can't make me see one!*crosses her arms and walks over to the coach**sits down and groans holding her stomach again* I'm fine,really.I'll be better in an hour I bet.



Carly: No you won't. Something's wrong. *grumbles and takes the phone to a different room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No you won't. Something's wrong. *grumbles and takes the phone to a different room*



Katelyn:*groans* I hate this!*throws a pillow next to her in the floor in frustration**gasps and wraps her  arms around her stomach biting her lip and closing her eyes*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans* I hate this!*throws a pillow next to her in the floor in frustration**gasps and wraps her  arms around her stomach biting her lip and closing her eyes*



Carly: *calls the doctor* *walks back out* Ok, the doctor's coming here.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *calls the doctor* *walks back out* Ok, the doctor's coming here.



Katelyn:*says sarcastically* Amazing,why don't we dance around while we wait?*whimpers and bites her lip again* I hate doctors,can't I just tough it out?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says sarcastically* Amazing,why don't we dance around while we wait?*whimpers and bites her lip again* I hate doctors,can't I just tough it out?



Carly: No, no you can't. Something could be seriously wrong.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, no you can't. Something could be seriously wrong.



Katelyn:*mutters* It might not.*sighs* What if something is wrong?I hate hospitals and even more if I'm in them by myself.I really don't wanna go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*mutters* It might not.*sighs* What if something is wrong?I hate hospitals and even more if I'm in them by myself.I really don't wanna go!



Carly: Calm down. I'm sure the doctor can fix you right here at home. He should be here in half an hour.

OOC: You can RP the doctor when he gets there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Calm down. I'm sure the doctor can fix you right here at home. He should be here in half an hour.
> 
> OOC: You can RP the doctor when he gets there.



Katelyn:Fine,but I swear if he makes me get a shot I'm gonna go crazy.*groans in pain again and lays down across the couch* It hurts!

Ooc: Sounds good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Fine,but I swear if he makes me get a shot I'm gonna go crazy.*groans in pain again and lays down across the couch* It hurts!
> 
> Ooc: Sounds good.



Carly: You might not even have to get a shot. Now, I'm not making any promises but theres a chance you might be just fine, but we need to check.

OOC: Sorry I fell asleep last night!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You might not even have to get a shot. Now, I'm not making any promises but theres a chance you might be just fine, but we need to check.
> 
> OOC: Sorry I fell asleep last night!



Katelyn:*crosses her arms again and mumbles under her breath**hears the doorbell and goes wide-eyed* I'm not home! *covers her mouth and then groans* Ow,my chest hurts now.

Doctor:*shouts* Hello?I received a phone call earlier for an appointment?

OOc: It's cool!I fell asleep just a little after.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*crosses her arms again and mumbles under her breath**hears the doorbell and goes wide-eyed* I'm not home! *covers her mouth and then groans* Ow,my chest hurts now.
> 
> Doctor:*shouts* Hello?I received a phone call earlier for an appointment?
> 
> OOc: It's cool!I fell asleep just a little after.



Carly: I'll get it. Just relax. *runs to the door and opens in* Come inside. Katelyn is on the couch. *leads him to the living room* Here she is. She's really sick with _something._

OOC: Oh ok. That makes me feel a little better. Disney music and Little Things have been playing all day.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll get it. Just relax. *runs to the door and opens in* Come inside. Katelyn is on the couch. *leads him to the living room* Here she is. She's really sick with _something._
> 
> OOC: Oh ok. That makes me feel a little better. Disney music and Little Things have been playing all day.



Doctor:*follows her and sits in front of Katelyn* Hm,how are you feeling?

Katelyn:*says a little angrily* Sick that's why my friend called you,duh.

Doctor:*chuckles* Okay,I meant what hurts?What are your symptoms?

Katelyn:*bits her lip to stop from whimpering from the pain in her stomach and chest* My stomach hurts and so does my chest.It feels like it's burning.

Doctor:*nods* Okay,thank-you.Have you vomited or gotten sick in any other way?

Katelyn:*nods* I threw up. 

Doctor: *nods slowly* Okay,I have a theory but I need to know if you mind if I take a test to get a diagnosis?

Katelyn:*nods* Will I have to take a shot?

Doctor:No,but I will need to prick your finger to get a blood sample.*starts to dig in his bag*

Katelyn:*pales* B-b-blood?

OOc: Haha sounds like a good way to spend the day.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Doctor:*follows her and sits in front of Katelyn* Hm,how are you feeling?
> 
> Katelyn:*says a little angrily* Sick that's why my friend called you,duh.
> 
> Doctor:*chuckles* Okay,I meant what hurts?What are your symptoms?
> 
> Katelyn:*bits her lip to stop from whimpering from the pain in her stomach and chest* My stomach hurts and so does my chest.It feels like it's burning.
> 
> Doctor:*nods* Okay,thank-you.Have you vomited or gotten sick in any other way?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods* I threw up.
> 
> Doctor: *nods slowly* Okay,I have a theory but I need to know if you mind if I take a test to get a diagnosis?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods* Will I have to take a shot?
> 
> Doctor:No,but I will need to prick your finger to get a blood sample.*starts to dig in his bag*
> 
> Katelyn:*pales* B-b-blood?
> 
> OOc: Haha sounds like a good way to spend the day.



Carly: Calm down, Katelyn. Just look the other way.

OOC: Oh yes it was. And I carved pumpkins. But, I almost got in a car wreck today. Counting my lucky stars.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Calm down, Katelyn. Just look the other way.
> 
> OOC: Oh yes it was. And I carved pumpkins. But, I almost got in a car wreck today. Counting my lucky stars.



Katelyn:*nods very slowly still pale**looks the other way and hold out her hand for him*

Doctor:*takes out a small device and touches it with her finger* Now,this might pinch a little so be calm.

Katelyn:*mumbles still pale* Be calm,be calm,stay calm I'll show you calm...

Doctor:*pricks her finger and leans back a little in case she goes crazy*

Katelyn:*gasps and shouts loudly* OW!THAT WASN'T A PINCH!*kisses her pointer finger where he took the blood and glares at him*

Doctor:*sighs and looks at a little piece of paper from the device* Alright my theory was correct,I'm afraid you have Acid reflux disease.Now,it's not that dangerous but you will have to take medication.

Katelyn:*still glares at him not really listening to him**imagining if she could pinch him like he did to her*

Ooc: HOLY FUDGECAKES ARE YOU OKAY!?!?!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods very slowly still pale**looks the other way and hold out her hand for him*
> 
> Doctor:*takes out a small device and touches it with her finger* Now,this might pinch a little so be calm.
> 
> Katelyn:*mumbles still pale* Be calm,be calm,stay calm I'll show you calm...
> 
> Doctor:*pricks her finger and leans back a little in case she goes crazy*
> 
> Katelyn:*gasps and shouts loudly* OW!THAT WASN'T A PINCH!*kisses her pointer finger where he took the blood and glares at him*
> 
> Doctor:*sighs and looks at a little piece of paper from the device* Alright my theory was correct,I'm afraid you have Acid reflux disease.Now,it's not that dangerous but you will have to take medication.
> 
> Katelyn:*still glares at him not really listening to him**imagining if she could pinch him like he did to her*
> 
> Ooc: HOLY FUDGECAKES ARE YOU OKAY!?!?!?



Carly: *glares at Katelyn a little* Kate, did you hear him? You'll have to take medicine.

OOC: I'm ok. I said almost. We didn't actually hit. So basically what happened is we (my mom and I) were driving home from Chik-fil-a when this car was going SUPER fast around a curve. Like REALLY REALLY fast. We noticed that they were in our lane and at first I thought he'd move but then he was right in front of us. I was screaming bloody murder and we had to swerve off the road to avoid a crash. My mom and I were really scared but we're ok. Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *glares at Katelyn a little* Kate, did you hear him? You'll have to take medicine.
> 
> OOC: I'm ok. I said almost. We didn't actually hit. So basically what happened is we (my mom and I) were driving home from Chik-fil-a when this car was going SUPER fast around a curve. Like REALLY REALLY fast. We noticed that they were in our lane and at first I thought he'd move but then he was right in front of us. I was screaming bloody murder and we had to swerve off the road to avoid a crash. My mom and I were really scared but we're ok. Goodnight!



Katelyn:*snaps out of it and looks at her confuced* Wait,what?What happened?Medicine?*looks at the Doctor wide-eyed* I have to take medicine?!

Doctor:Yes,a pill that will help with your sickness.You'll have to take two pills a day for awhile since you've never been treated before.*grabs a container filled with purple pills inside* These are it.*hands it to her and stands up* Remember,two pills a day.

Katelyn:*takes them and observes them* Yeah yeah yeah,two a day I got it.*grabs her stomach*

Doctor:*nods* I'll send the bill another day.*walks out*

Katelyn:*mumbles* I can't believe  I have a disease.

Ooc: Oh thank goodness,I'm glad you guys are okay!Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gasps and puts her hand on her chest**bites her lip and closes her eyes* Dumb chest burns,I hate this!I don't wanna be sick.*pouts*

Ooc: Happy Halloween!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gasps and puts her hand on her chest**bites her lip and closes her eyes* Dumb chest burns,I hate this!I don't wanna be sick.*pouts*
> 
> Ooc: Happy Halloween!



Carly: Don't worry. You'll be ok in no time.

OOC: Happy Halloween! Never to old to go trick-or-treating so I'm going to in a bit... Giving out candy for a while first though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry. You'll be ok in no time.
> 
> OOC: Happy Halloween! Never to old to go trick-or-treating so I'm going to in a bit... Giving out candy for a while first though.



Katelyn:*sighs* I'm still not happy about it. *stands up and swifts a little**puts her hand to her head* Ouch,that still hurts too! *wraps her arms around her stomach and walks to the t.v.**turns on the DVD player and puts in Bambi* Might as well watch something while I'm in pain.I'll be right back**walks slowly upstairs into her room**changes into pajama shorts and a long sleeve t-shirt**goes pale and runs to her bathroom**gets sick again and brushes her teeth**walks back down a little faster and sits on the couch pulling the blanket on her**pulls a pillow in front of her stomach and cuddles with it watching the movie*

Ooc: I just got back from trick-or-treating!Got lots of candy so I'm happy,plus I just re-dyed the end of my hair red again so I'm happy!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry. You'll be ok in no time.
> 
> OOC: Happy Halloween! Never to old to go trick-or-treating so I'm going to in a bit... Giving out candy for a while first though.



OOc: Oops never mind!Just the above post again!


----------



## BK228

OOC: Small recap??


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> OOC: Small recap??




Ooc:Hiya Brandon!Uhm Christmas is REALLY close,Katelyn is sick,and they found three horses and the white horse is going to be named Maximus!

Katelyn:*her stomach growls* Hm,guess your chest and stomach being in pain makes a girl hungry.*grabs her medicine and walks to the kitchen**reads the bottle* Lets see,I have to take one after I eat.*shrugs and looks through the fridge and cabinets*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ugggh! I have SO much homework tonight. I don't usually get any homework and now all of my teachers gave me homework on the same day.

Carly: Ok, well I'll leave you to your movie. *goes upstairs to her room and starts her Christmas present wrapping*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ugggh! I have SO much homework tonight. I don't usually get any homework and now all of my teachers gave me homework on the same day.
> 
> Carly: Ok, well I'll leave you to your movie. *goes upstairs to her room and starts her Christmas present wrapping*



Katelyn:*hears her in the kitchen* Bye! *starts t take out things for a salad then stops* Well,I am sick.I deserve a few sweets.*smiles and puts them away**grabs a bowl and stuff for a hot fudge sundae**puts vanilla in a bowl and puts hot fudge jar in the microwave grabbing the whip cream on her way*

Ooc: That stinks!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Heads into the kitchen passing Katelyn on his way in and stops to talk* Are you feeling any better?


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Heads into the kitchen passing Katelyn on his way in and stops to talk* Are you feeling any better?



Katelyn:*shrugs* My chest is burning like someone set fire to it,my stomach feels like someone kicked it as hard as they could,and my head is splitting.Yeah I'm fine,nothing out of the ordinary from this disease apparently.*takes the fudge out of the microwave and pours it over her ice cream*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*shrugs* My chest is burning like someone set fire to it,my stomach feels like someone kicked it as hard as they could,and my head is splitting.Yeah I'm fine,nothing out of the ordinary from this disease apparently.*takes the fudge out of the microwave and pours it over her ice cream*



Jackson: It just sounds like a really bad case of influenza, if I say so.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Jackson: It just sounds like a really bad case of influenza, if I say so.



Katelyn:*shrugs again* I think the doctor said Acid Disease,Reflex disease or something like that.*puts sprinkles,cherries and more whip cream on her sundae**puts everything up and sits down at the counter**starts to eat smiling at the cold*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*shrugs again* I think the doctor said Acid Disease,Reflex disease or something like that.*puts sprinkles,cherries and more whip cream on her sundae**puts everything up and sits down at the counter**starts to eat smiling at the cold*



Jackson: You probably shouldn't be eating that unhealthy


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You probably shouldn't be eating that unhealthy



Katelyn:*eats a huge bite* I don't care,it's good!Besides,the cold might help me.*eats some more*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Did you guys see the 1D Little Things MUSIC VIDEO?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Did you guys see the 1D Little Things MUSIC VIDEO?



Ooc:  I'M WATCHING AGAIN NOW!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:  I'M WATCHING AGAIN NOW!



OOC: Oh, I love it!  It's SO beautiful! And I'm SO glad it's FINALLY the weekend. No homework. I can take a break. It was a LONG week!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, I love it!  It's SO beautiful! And I'm SO glad it's FINALLY the weekend. No homework. I can take a break. It was a LONG week!



Ooc: I know!I love the weekends,schools much too hard!Plus we have a lot of new 1D songs to listen too!<3


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I know!I love the weekends,schools much too hard!Plus we have a lot of new 1D songs to listen too!<3



OOC: Indeed! I can't wait until the 13th of November. That's when the album comes out. That's two days before my Disney trip


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Indeed! I can't wait until the 13th of November. That's when the album comes out. That's two days before my Disney trip



Ooc: Oh my gosh that means you might be able to listen to it on the way to Disney!Lucky!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Oh my gosh that means you might be able to listen to it on the way to Disney!Lucky!



OOC: As far as I know, I'll be able to. But we have to get it from the store before it's sold out. We're going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party this year. That's exciting.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: As far as I know, I'll be able to. But we have to get it from the store before it's sold out. We're going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party this year. That's exciting.



Ooc: Oh thats really cool!I've never been at Disney to go there but I'm sure it's gonna be amazing!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her sundae and cleans up everything**shivers and takes out a water bottle and grabs one pill from her bottle**takes the medicine and drinks some water to help it go down**walks to the living room and turns off the movie**walks upstairs to her room and grabs her guitar**sits on the bed and starts  to sing and play the song she wrote*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Oh thats really cool!I've never been at Disney to go there but I'm sure it's gonna be amazing!


OOC: I'm sure too. I'm really excited about it.


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her sundae and cleans up everything**shivers and takes out a water bottle and grabs one pill from her bottle**takes the medicine and drinks some water to help it go down**walks to the living room and turns off the movie**walks upstairs to her room and grabs her guitar**sits on the bed and starts  to sing and play the song she wrote*



Carly: *finishes the wrapping and comes downstairs* *sees the clean dish sitting there* I bet she had a sundae. That's not a good idea with her problem... That could make it worse... She's supposed to eat healthier. *shakes her head and picks up a back of chips* *goes into the living room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm sure too. I'm really excited about it.
> 
> Carly: *finishes the wrapping and comes downstairs* *sees the clean dish sitting there* I bet she had a sundae. That's not a good idea with her problem... That could make it worse... She's supposed to eat healthier. *shakes her head and picks up a back of chips* *goes into the living room*



Katelyn:*finishes her song and grins* Thats not half bad. *starts to play "Fix A Heart" by Demi Lovato**stops quickly and drops her guitar**runs to the bathroom and gets sick once again**groans loudly and leans against the shower thats next to the toilet sitting down with her arms wrapped around her stomach*This stinks!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her song and grins* Thats not half bad. *starts to play "Fix A Heart" by Demi Lovato**stops quickly and drops her guitar**runs to the bathroom and gets sick once again**groans loudly and leans against the shower thats next to the toilet sitting down with her arms wrapped around her stomach*This stinks!



Carly: *hears the toilet* And that's why you eat healthy while you're sick...

OOC: It seems that half of the music I listen to is Disney music.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears the toilet* And that's why you eat healthy while you're sick...
> 
> OOC: It seems that half of the music I listen to is Disney music.



Katelyn:*groans again and tries to stand up but wobbles a bit on her feet**sighs and walks unsteadily to her bed and falls in it**covers herself with her duvet**sees Darcy walk in through the door* Hey Darce,will you cuddle with me?No person wants to lay with a sick girl.*smiles when she jumps next to her and cuddles her next to her chest*

Ooc: Haha that's cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*groans again and tries to stand up but wobbles a bit on her feet**sighs and walks unsteadily to her bed and falls in it**covers herself with her duvet**sees Darcy walk in through the door* Hey Darce,will you cuddle with me?No person wants to lay with a sick girl.*smiles when she jumps next to her and cuddles her next to her chest*
> 
> Ooc: Haha that's cool!



Carly: *stretches and puts on a fedora and a scarf* *opens the front door and goes into town*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stretches and puts on a fedora and a scarf* *opens the front door and goes into town*



Katelyn:*yawns and sits up holding Darcy**looks around* I'm bored... *looks at Darcy* You have any ideas what a sick girl and a cat can do? *laughs when she just licks her arm* Lets try to feed you.*puts her on the bed and stands up slowly**smiles when she doesn't wobble or fall**picks up her cat and walks downstairs to the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns and sits up holding Darcy**looks around* I'm bored... *looks at Darcy* You have any ideas what a sick girl and a cat can do? *laughs when she just licks her arm* Lets try to feed you.*puts her on the bed and stands up slowly**smiles when she doesn't wobble or fall**picks up her cat and walks downstairs to the kitchen*



Carly: *shivers and walks into a warm restaurant* *rubs her hands together before sitting down*

OOC: 7 days!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shivers and walks into a warm restaurant* *rubs her hands together before sitting down*
> 
> OOC: 7 days!



Katelyn:*gets to the kitchen and looks around seeing they're alone* Looks like it's just us Darc. *puts her down and walks to the lower cabinets and grabs her cat food**fills her bowl and puts it on the floor for her**sighs and walks over to the radio turning it up high**smiles when Little Mix "DNA" comes on and starts to twirl and giggle around to the fridge looking for a snack*

Ooc: Until your Disney trip!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the kitchen and looks around seeing they're alone* Looks like it's just us Darc. *puts her down and walks to the lower cabinets and grabs her cat food**fills her bowl and puts it on the floor for her**sighs and walks over to the radio turning it up high**smiles when Little Mix "DNA" comes on and starts to twirl and giggle around to the fridge looking for a snack*
> 
> Ooc: Until your Disney trip!?



Carly: *grabs a bite to eat and chows down*

OOC: Yes! In exactly one week, I will be in DownTown Disney, probably eating at the WolfGang Puck Express.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *grabs a bite to eat and chows down*
> 
> OOC: Yes! In exactly one week, I will be in DownTown Disney, probably eating at the WolfGang Puck Express.



Katelyn:*grabs a water bottle and an apple**sits at the counter listening to Justin Bieber and eats slowly not wanting to mess up her stomach anymore*

Ooc: Oh my gosh! I'm so jealous but I'm happy you'll be there soon!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grabs a water bottle and an apple**sits at the counter listening to Justin Bieber and eats slowly not wanting to mess up her stomach anymore*
> 
> Ooc: Oh my gosh! I'm so jealous but I'm happy you'll be there soon!



Carly: *goes to starbucks and picks up a latte* *drinks it while walking down the street(

OOC: Haha thanks! I'm so excited I could explode in confetti and rainbows.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *goes to starbucks and picks up a latte* *drinks it while walking down the street(
> 
> OOC: Haha thanks! I'm so excited I could explode in confetti and rainbows.



Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her trash**sighs and walks upstairs**grabs her guitar and phone and runs back down to the living room**looks up how to play a particular song and smiles when she finds it**starts to practice frowning whenever she messes up but keeps trying biting her lip in concentration*

Ooc:Confetti and rainbows!?Hahahaha no problem!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and throws away her trash**sighs and walks upstairs**grabs her guitar and phone and runs back down to the living room**looks up how to play a particular song and smiles when she finds it**starts to practice frowning whenever she messes up but keeps trying biting her lip in concentration*
> 
> Ooc:Confetti and rainbows!?Hahahaha no problem!



Carly: *yawns and goes into a clothes store*

OOC: Definitely haha! Now only 5!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns and goes into a clothes store*
> 
> OOC: Definitely haha! Now only 5!



Katelyn:*smiles when she learns "One Thing" on the guitar* Wicked! *pauses and feels her stomach* Hm,I don't feel that bad anymore.I wonder if I still look like a zombie.*puts her guitar up and walks up to her room**goes into the bathroom and looks at herself* Well,I've got a little color back to my face.Maybe the medicine is working already,I still shouldn't eat anything big though.*nods to her reflection and laughs at herself**grabs her phone and earbuds and walks downstairs**sees some of the boys old video diaries from when she was listening to their music**bites her lip and walks in to the living room,sitting on the couch**puts her earbuds in and starts the first one*

Ooc:Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles when she learns "One Thing" on the guitar* Wicked! *pauses and feels her stomach* Hm,I don't feel that bad anymore.I wonder if I still look like a zombie.*puts her guitar up and walks up to her room**goes into the bathroom and looks at herself* Well,I've got a little color back to my face.Maybe the medicine is working already,I still shouldn't eat anything big though.*nods to her reflection and laughs at herself**grabs her phone and earbuds and walks downstairs**sees some of the boys old video diaries from when she was listening to their music**bites her lip and walks in to the living room,sitting on the couch**puts her earbuds in and starts the first one*
> 
> Ooc:Yay!



Carly: *buys some clothes and walks out the door, smiling* *groans* We should go somewhere again soon. *walks down the sidewalk, drinking her latte*

OOC: SO excited. I think I might start packing tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Got grounded again, but I'm here. What did I miss?

Johanna: I can't stop thinking about it.

Crystal: I know.

Johanna: I feel so....

Crystal: *wraps her arms around Jo* I feel it too. *lets go and steps back* But there's nothing we can do but trust in their abilities.

Johanna: You're right.......*eyes widen* I'm sorry! How could I be so unthoughtful? I'm just worried about a brother who can take care of himself, but you've got her.......and she's younger than you.......and on top of all that she's not completely healed........

Crystal: I'll be okay. We can just hope that they return concious and in one piece. *glances at any confused facres* Tom and Fiona were pulled in for an emergency. One of the smaller safehouses was attacked. They didn't have a choice to go in. But that doesn't mean we're not tortuyred with worry. You all be glad you don't have siblings, especially ones who do dangerous stuff.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *buys some clothes and walks out the door, smiling* *groans* We should go somewhere again soon. *walks down the sidewalk, drinking her latte*
> 
> OOC: SO excited. I think I might start packing tomorrow or the next day.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Got grounded again, but I'm here. What did I miss?
> 
> Johanna: I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Crystal: I know.
> 
> Johanna: I feel so....
> 
> Crystal: *wraps her arms around Jo* I feel it too. *lets go and steps back* But there's nothing we can do but trust in their abilities.
> 
> Johanna: You're right.......*eyes widen* I'm sorry! How could I be so unthoughtful? I'm just worried about a brother who can take care of himself, but you've got her.......and she's younger than you.......and on top of all that she's not completely healed........
> 
> Crystal: I'll be okay. We can just hope that they return concious and in one piece. *glances at any confused facres* Tom and Fiona were pulled in for an emergency. One of the smaller safehouses was attacked. They didn't have a choice to go in. But that doesn't mean we're not tortuyred with worry. You all be glad you don't have siblings, especially ones who do dangerous stuff.



Ooc: That's awesome Peyton!And hiya Wings!Uhm Katelyn has acid reflux disease now and I think thats the only major thing that happened.

Katelyn:*her eyes widen and takes out her earbuds,puttng her phone down* Oh my gosh I'm so sorry guys.I'm sure Fi and Tom will be fine,they're supposedly amazing.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That's awesome Peyton!And hiya Wings!Uhm Katelyn has acid reflux disease now and I think thats the only major thing that happened.
> 
> Katelyn:*her eyes widen and takes out her earbuds,puttng her phone down* Oh my gosh I'm so sorry guys.I'm sure Fi and Tom will be fine,they're supposedly amazing.



Johanna: *murmurs* Best of their graduating class.......

Crystal: *puts on a brave face and tries to control the tone of her voice* They'll be fine. It's natural for us to be worried, but let's not right now.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *murmurs* Best of their graduating class.......
> 
> Crystal: *puts on a brave face and tries to control the tone of her voice* They'll be fine. It's natural for us to be worried, but let's not right now.



Katelyn:Right,so they'll be fine.And it's alright to be worried now Crys,if I had any blood siblings doing anything even remotely similar like they are I couldn't handle myself.I'm even a little scared for them and I'm not even related to them!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Right,so they'll be fine.And it's alright to be worried now Crys,if I had any blood siblings doing anything even remotely similar like they are I couldn't handle myself.I'm even a little scared for them and I'm not even related to them!



Crystal: Perhaps......but I can't worry now, I gotta go wrap presents! And if I'm distracted I'll do a poor job and waste paper!

OOC: Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Perhaps......but I can't worry now, I gotta go wrap presents! And if I'm distracted I'll do a poor job and waste paper!
> 
> OOC: Night!



Katelyn:*giggles* Okay then,I hope you don't waste paper!*puts her ear buds on and watches the videos on her phone again laughing most of the time even though she's a bit nervous*

Ooc: Nighty-night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks up the driveway of the manor* *throws her empty latte cup in the trash bin outside* *opens the doors, goes up to her room and sets the bags down* *comes back downstairs and sees Jo,Crystal and Katelyn* Oh hey, you guys.

OOC: 4 days! I couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks up the driveway of the manor* *throws her empty latte cup in the trash bin outside* *opens the doors, goes up to her room and sets the bags down* *comes back downstairs and sees Jo,Crystal and Katelyn* Oh hey, you guys.
> 
> OOC: 4 days! I couldn't be happier right now!



Katelyn:*looks up and sees her come downstairs**smiles and waves**takes out her ear buds* Hiya Carl! *puts her ear buds back on and starts watch the diaries again*

Ooc:Haha cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up and sees her come downstairs**smiles and waves**takes out her ear buds* Hiya Carl! *puts her ear buds back on and starts watch the diaries again*
> 
> Ooc:Haha cool!



Carly: Hey. *comes up behind her to see what she's watching* *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hey. *comes up behind her to see what she's watching* *smiles*



Katelyn:*laughs at the boys at the end of the last diary she was watching and looks at her smiling*Is it bad I'm becoming a fan of the boys after I've known them for awhile?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Got a couple minutes.......not very long.

Crys: *comes down with a pile of wrapped gifts for Christmas* No, you can't open these now. 

Jo: Hi Carly.

Crys: *arranges the presents around the tree* *looks up* Oh hi Carls. Didn't see you there.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Got a couple minutes.......not very long.
> 
> Crys: *comes down with a pile of wrapped gifts for Christmas* No, you can't open these now.
> 
> Jo: Hi Carly.
> 
> Crys: *arranges the presents around the tree* *looks up* Oh hi Carls. Didn't see you there.



Katelyn:*pouts and whines* But can't we just open one?

Ooc: Well hi anyways!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pouts and whines* But can't we just open one?
> 
> Ooc: Well hi anyways!



Crystal: No. Wait until Christmas. It's not that long.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: No. Wait until Christmas. It's not that long.



Katelyn:It is for someone like me who has absolutely no patience!*sighs* Why can't today be Christmas Eve?Then we could give and get presents tomorrow!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Aww you guys my avatar won't work...  
On other words, I think I might try to learn to crotchet just so I can make Disney characters. They're adorable like that.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Aww you guys my avatar won't work...
> On other words, I think I might try to learn to crotchet just so I can make Disney characters. They're adorable like that.



Ooc:  Sorry!Maybe there's a glitch?Or somethings off with the picture code?Yeah I dunno technology....but the crotchet thing sounds cool!It would be cool to be able to do something like that.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I don't think I could have the heart to celebrate without my brother and Fi.

Crystal: *nods*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: My second show in a row, To See The Stars, goes up tomorrow. I have just two shows this time, Monday and Tuesday. That's why I disappeared, I had a rehearsal today from two pm to eight pm my time.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I don't think I could have the heart to celebrate without my brother and Fi.
> 
> Crystal: *nods*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: My second show in a row, To See The Stars, goes up tomorrow. I have just two shows this time, Monday and Tuesday. That's why I disappeared, I had a rehearsal today from two pm to eight pm my time.



Katelyn:*bites her lip thinking* I was hoping we could all have a big dinner together Christmas Eve and maybe dress up a bit,but maybe we could wait until they come home?And we could maybe save giving out presents,I just want it to be fair.

Ooc:That's cool!I think it's really awesome you do these shows,they must be really fun!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip thinking* I was hoping we could all have a big dinner together Christmas Eve and maybe dress up a bit,but maybe we could wait until they come home?And we could maybe save giving out presents,I just want it to be fair.
> 
> Ooc:That's cool!I think it's really awesome you do these shows,they must be really fun!



OOC: It is. It can be hard work, and uncomfortable sometimes, but it's fun, and in the end you feel great, like you can do anything.

I guess I'll pull them back

IC: *doorbell rings*

Crystal: *stands* I'll get it. *goes to the door* *opens it* *in a clearly happier voice* Fiona! Tom!

Johanna: *runs to the foyer* You're alive! *flings her arms aroiund her brother*

*the four walk into the room*

Tom: *grins* Hiya Katelyn, Carls. I hope these girls didn't give you too much trouble.

Johanna: Give trouble? Us?

Crystal: Hey Fi, like the hair.

Fiona: *her hair is now a pixie cut, so it's as short as a boys, and it's blond with new brown highlights the color of Crystal's hair* Thanks. It needed to change.

Tom: Command told her she needed different hair, so I went and spent my money and got her something that actually looks good.

Johanna: Ooh, you're standing under mistletoe!

Tom: *amusedly* How'd that get there? *kisses his sister's forehead* *shoves her back fondly* Give me some space, will ya? *kisses Fiona*

Fiona: *kisses him back*

Crystal: Well, they're here and alive. What else can I ask for?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: It is. It can be hard work, and uncomfortable sometimes, but it's fun, and in the end you feel great, like you can do anything.
> 
> I guess I'll pull them back
> 
> IC: *doorbell rings*
> 
> Crystal: *stands* I'll get it. *goes to the door* *opens it* *in a clearly happier voice* Fiona! Tom!
> 
> Johanna: *runs to the foyer* You're alive! *flings her arms aroiund her brother*
> 
> *the four walk into the room*
> 
> Tom: *grins* Hiya Katelyn, Carls. I hope these girls didn't give you too much trouble.
> 
> Johanna: Give trouble? Us?
> 
> Crystal: Hey Fi, like the hair.
> 
> Fiona: *her hair is now a pixie cut, so it's as short as a boys, and it's blond with new brown highlights the color of Crystal's hair* Thanks. It needed to change.
> 
> Tom: Command told her she needed different hair, so I went and spent my money and got her something that actually looks good.
> 
> Johanna: Ooh, you're standing under mistletoe!
> 
> Tom: *amusedly* How'd that get there? *kisses his sister's forehead* *shoves her back fondly* Give me some space, will ya? *kisses Fiona*
> 
> Fiona: *kisses him back*
> 
> Crystal: Well, they're here and alive. What else can I ask for?



Katelyn:Hey Tom!Fi!It's great to have ya back!I love your hair Fiona,it's really cool.*makes gagging noises seeing them kiss* Agh!My poor innocent eyes!

Ooc:I hope I can do at least one play,I perform in my choir and love that so I suppose singing and acting together would be cool!Plus my school always does a Disney musical so that just makes it better!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hey Tom!Fi!It's great to have ya back!I love your hair Fiona,it's really cool.*makes gagging noises seeing them kiss* Agh!My poor innocent eyes!
> 
> Ooc:I hope I can do at least one play,I perform in my choir and love that so I suppose singing and acting together would be cool!Plus my school always does a Disney musical so that just makes it better!



OOC: I bet you could get into a show. My singing isn't that great, but I still got into Mulan. Funny story behind that, when I was in 4th grade my mom and I went to a high school poduction of Disney's Beauty and the Beast, with stuff from Disney and it was just amazing. After the show I told my mom, "I wanna do that one day!" "I wanna be in a Disney show like that when I go to high school!" And I did!

Fiona: *breaks from the kiss* *glances at Katelyn* Thanks. Kate, you aren't innocent. I mean, maybe you're a little less innocent than me, seeing as you've never killed anyone, but I'm sure you and Harry have kissed plenty a time, And I just know without even ever have seen it that Carls and Niall have, so don't even say anything.

Crystal: *staring at Fiona with her eyebrow raised questioningly* .......................

Tom: *still holding Fi in his arms and looking down at her increduosly* ...........................

Johanna: *glancing from Fi to Kate nervously* .....................

*they all laugh*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I bet you could get into a show. My singing isn't that great, but I still got into Mulan. Funny story behind that, when I was in 4th grade my mom and I went to a high school poduction of Disney's Beauty and the Beast, with stuff from Disney and it was just amazing. After the show I told my mom, "I wanna do that one day!" "I wanna be in a Disney show like that when I go to high school!" And I did!
> 
> Fiona: *breaks from the kiss* *glances at Katelyn* Thanks. Kate, you aren't innocent. I mean, maybe you're a little less innocent than me, seeing as you've never killed anyone, but I'm sure you and Harry have kissed plenty a time, And I just know without even ever have seen it that Carls and Niall have, so don't even say anything.
> 
> Crystal: *staring at Fiona with her eyebrow raised questioningly* .......................
> 
> Tom: *still holding Fi in his arms and looking down at her increduosly* ...........................
> 
> Johanna: *glancing from Fi to Kate nervously* .....................
> 
> *they all laugh*



Katelyn:*giggles*	Hey!In our defence me and Harry have never kissed,except for on the cheek and my forehead.So I'm still pretty innocent!*giggles again* Sorry,I won't make any more jokes when you two kiss again.Most likely.*shoots her a joking smile and walks to the kitchen grabbing a banana*

Ooc:Aw!Thats a really cute story!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: TAKE ME HOME IS OUT!!!!! FANGIRL ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute how Back For You is about the boys missing their girlfriends while on tour!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: TAKE ME HOME IS OUT!!!!! FANGIRL ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute how Back For You is about the boys missing their girlfriends while on tour!



Ooc:MY PARENTS JUST BOUGHT ME THE DELUXE VERSION!!!!!!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:MY PARENTS JUST BOUGHT ME THE DELUXE VERSION!!!!!!!!



OOC: OMG MINE TOO! AND NIALL'S OWS IN HEART ATTACK! OH MY GOSH JUST YES!!!!!!!!! I also got some tiny (almost bobble head like, but they're not) figurines of the boys today. OH OH OH OH OH OH OH OH!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS AIR!?!?!?!? (Two days until Disney)


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: OMG MINE TOO! AND NIALL'S OWS IN HEART ATTACK! OH MY GOSH JUST YES!!!!!!!!! I also got some tiny (almost bobble head like, but they're not) figurines of the boys today. OH OH OH OH OH OH OH OH!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS AIR!?!?!?!? (Two days until Disney)



OOc: I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW AMAZING THE WHOLE ALBUM IS!IT'S ABOUT TIME NIALL AND LOUIS GET MORE SOLOS,ESPECIALLY OW'S IN HEART ATTACK WITH NIALL!AND I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE LEAVING SO SOON!I'M JEALOUS!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW AMAZING THE WHOLE ALBUM IS!IT'S ABOUT TIME NIALL AND LOUIS GET MORE SOLOS,ESPECIALLY OW'S IN HEART ATTACK WITH NIALL!AND I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE LEAVING SO SOON!I'M JEALOUS!



OOC: OH MY GOSH ITS SO GOOD I COULD DIE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!! UGGGH! Oh and I'm really excited about the trip. I still need to pack. I'm a procrastinator if you can't tell.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: OH MY GOSH ITS SO GOOD I COULD DIE RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!! UGGGH! Oh and I'm really excited about the trip. I still need to pack. I'm a procrastinator if you can't tell.



Ooc: I love all the songs!I can't pick a favorite,especially since I've heard the bonus tracks on mine!Oh and don't worry,I can be one too sometimes!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I love all the songs!I can't pick a favorite,especially since I've heard the bonus tracks on mine!Oh and don't worry,I can be one too sometimes!



OOC: I always am  One Direction was on the Today Show today and they were doing a trivia game where some girls could win tickets and the HOST called Niall NEIL! HE CALLED HIM NEIL! HIS NAME IS NOT PRONOUNCED NEIL! You should have seen Niall's face when the guy called him Neil. It was a look of disgust and disrespect.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I always am  One Direction was on the Today Show today and they were doing a trivia game where some girls could win tickets and the HOST called Niall NEIL! HE CALLED HIM NEIL! HIS NAME IS NOT PRONOUNCED NEIL! You should have seen Niall's face when the guy called him Neil. It was a look of disgust and disrespect.



OOc: That is seriously one of my biggest pet peeves,when people cal Niall Neil.I just wanna teach them myself how to say his name right.I probably would have given him the same look if I could.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: That is seriously one of my biggest pet peeves,when people cal Niall Neil.I just wanna teach them myself how to say his name right.I probably would have given him the same look if I could.



OOC: Yeah, I got really mad and almost hit my TV. Uggh why are my closest friends always the ones that need help?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: *awkwardly sneaks in quietly, trying not to interrupt the fangirl session and feeling vaguely uncomfortable*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Brave just came in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was jumping up and down, it was so exciting!!!

And that's where I'll be after lunch.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, I got really mad and almost hit my TV. Uggh why are my closest friends always the ones that need help?



Oc:I probably would have done the same.Aw,I'm sorry about your friends.Are they ok?



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: *awkwardly sneaks in quietly, trying not to interrupt the fangirl session and feeling vaguely uncomfortable*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Brave just came in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was jumping up and down, it was so exciting!!!
> 
> And that's where I'll be after lunch.



Ooc:Hahahaha sorry Wings!We'll try to quit,and Brave!?I loved that movie when I saw it at the drive-in!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Oc:I probably would have done the same.Aw,I'm sorry about your friends.Are they ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Hahahaha sorry Wings!We'll try to quit,and Brave!?I loved that movie when I saw it at the drive-in!



OOC: It's okay........ and Brave is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: It's okay........ and Brave is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ooc:	I know,I really liked it.I wonder why some people don't like it?

Katelyn:*finishes her banana and looks around the kitchen* What to do,what to do.....*can't think of anything so she shrugs* Guess I'll do a bucket list item then.*walks back into the living room and jumps on the couch**makes a pained face and grabs her stomach* Ouch,that was dumb.*shakes her head and grabs her list,looking it over*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:	I know,I really liked it.I wonder why some people don't like it?
> 
> Katelyn:*finishes her banana and looks around the kitchen* What to do,what to do.....*can't think of anything so she shrugs* Guess I'll do a bucket list item then.*walks back into the living room and jumps on the couch**makes a pained face and grabs her stomach* Ouch,that was dumb.*shakes her head and grabs her list,looking it over*



OOC: I have no idea.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Yuck, chem homework. BRB


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back.



Ooc: Hiya!

Katelyn:*sees an item she likes and grins* I'm doing another item!Be right back! *jumps up and runs upstairs to her room**looks all through her bathroom* Where is it!? *keeps looking until she finds bleach and different colored hair-dyes**giggles and starts to bleach the end of her hair**bites her lip concentrating then groans* This is taking too long.*runs to her nightstand and grabs her wand**uses a spell to make the bleach and dye do their own job like Mrs.Weasley uses in the Chamber of Secrets with her kitchen utensils*

OOc: Yeah I can't explain that spell at all.....but on a brighter note,this is what her hair is going to look like!I got this from google,sorry if you don't like it!

http://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/6266617/il_fullxfull.313291575.jpg


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Oc:I probably would have done the same.Aw,I'm sorry about your friends.Are they ok?



OOC: It's just one of them right now. All depressed and stuff.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hiya!
> 
> Katelyn:*sees an item she likes and grins* I'm doing another item!Be right back! *jumps up and runs upstairs to her room**looks all through her bathroom* Where is it!? *keeps looking until she finds bleach and different colored hair-dyes**giggles and starts to bleach the end of her hair**bites her lip concentrating then groans* This is taking too long.*runs to her nightstand and grabs her wand**uses a spell to make the bleach and dye do their own job like Mrs.Weasley uses in the Chamber of Secrets with her kitchen utensils*
> 
> OOc: Yeah I can't explain that spell at all.....but on a brighter note,this is what her hair is going to look like!I got this from google,sorry if you don't like it!
> 
> http://img3.etsystatic.com/000/0/6266617/il_fullxfull.313291575.jpg



OOC: It's pretty. It looks like it would be the hair/mane of some sort of mythical creature, which is cool. I like mythical creatures. The speel kind of sounds like the one Flora, Fauna and Merryweather use to make thinks come alive.

Johanna: *looks at the calender* *shouts eagerly* Christmas is this weekend!

Fiona: *observing* She does get excited about everything.

Tom: Oh I know, trust me.

Crystal: *shrugs* So much bad stuff has happened, and so much weird stuff happens these days, I just go with the flow and try not to die.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It's just one of them right now. All depressed and stuff.



OOc: Aw I hate when that happens to any of my friends,I hope they feel better and happier.



Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's pretty. It looks like it would be the hair/mane of some sort of mythical creature, which is cool. I like mythical creatures. The speel kind of sounds like the one Flora, Fauna and Merryweather use to make thinks come alive.
> 
> Johanna: *looks at the calender* *shouts eagerly* Christmas is this weekend!
> 
> Fiona: *observing* She does get excited about everything.
> 
> Tom: Oh I know, trust me.
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* So much bad stuff has happened, and so much weird stuff happens these days, I just go with the flow and try not to die.



OOc: Thanks!I really liked how it looked sorta magical lol!And thats a better way to say the spell!

Katelyn:*gets the blow dryer to blow her hair dry and grins when it's finished* This is awesome! *brushes her hair and giggles when it's wavier than usual**runs downstairs grinning like the cheshire cat to the group**says in a very happy,hyper,bubbly voice* Guys!Look at me hair!I really think it looks cool.Do you like it? *suddenly gets self conscience and twirls the ends in her fingers* Does it look too funky,or crazy,or ugly?Should I change it back?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Aw I hate when that happens to any of my friends,I hope they feel better and happier.



OOC: Me too. Totally figures that he only told me about it yesterday and its been going on for two whole years.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Me too. Totally figures that he only told me about it yesterday and its been going on for two whole years.



Ooc: That sounds like something I went through with one of my closest friends.It was hard to digest it all but everythings better now,she just needed someone to be there for her and to talk to her.I really do hope he gets better!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That sounds like something I went through with one of my closest friends.It was hard to digest it all but everythings better now,she just needed someone to be there for her and to talk to her.I really do hope he gets better!



OOC: Well that means a lot to me  Thanks. I'm doing all I can to be there for him right now. Disney tomorrow morning at 5:30AM. I'll be sleeping on the ride down there considering I haven't gone to bed yet and I don't plan to.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Have a good trip! And sorry about your friend!

Johanna: Ooh! Your hair's really pretty!

Crystal: _I_ couldn't have hair like that, but you can totally pull it off.

Fiona: First me, then you..........I wonder who's going to do something to their hair next? Oh, you look cool by the way.

Tom: Wild, and awesome. I kinda like girls who are kinda rebellious and do whatever they want, even if it's crazy or dangerous. One of the reasons I like Fiona so much.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Well that means a lot to me  Thanks. I'm doing all I can to be there for him right now. Disney tomorrow morning at 5:30AM. I'll be sleeping on the ride down there considering I haven't gone to bed yet and I don't plan to.



Ooc:No problem,hope you have an awesome trip!



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Have a good trip! And sorry about your friend!
> 
> Johanna: Ooh! Your hair's really pretty!
> 
> Crystal: I couldn't have hair like that, but you can totally pull it off.
> 
> Fiona: First me, then you..........I wonder who's going to do something to their hair next? Oh, you look cool by the way.
> 
> Tom: Wild, and awesome. I kinda like girls who are kinda rebellious and do whatever they want, even if it's crazy or dangerous. One of the reasons I like Fiona so much.



Katelyn:*grins and blushes a bit at the compliments* Thanks guys!I saw dye part of my hair a crazy color on my list and I was bored so why not?!Besides,this little present could hold me over until Christmas.*walks over and crosses that off her list*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:No problem,hope you have an awesome trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*grins and blushes a bit at the compliments* Thanks guys!I saw dye part of my hair a crazy color on my list and I was bored so why not?!Besides,this little present could hold me over until Christmas.*walks over and crosses that off her list*



Johanna: I remember when you and Carls started your lists.

Crystal: That must have been before we got back.

Fiona: What's a bucket list?

Tom: It's a list of things you want to do before you die.

Fiona: Oh. Then there's a good reason I don't have one.

OOC: It's hard for me to see Fi as 11 or 12. I mean, I suppose it's an RP, so it can be unrealistic, but it's hard to see her as a resistance fighter, in a deep relationship with a 14 or 15 year old guy, and have her be 11 or 12 years old. You know?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I remember when you and Carls started your lists.
> 
> Crystal: That must have been before we got back.
> 
> Fiona: What's a bucket list?
> 
> Tom: It's a list of things you want to do before you die.
> 
> Fiona: Oh. Then there's a good reason I don't have one.
> 
> OOC: It's hard for me to see Fi as 11 or 12. I mean, I suppose it's an RP, so it can be unrealistic, but it's hard to see her as a resistance fighter, in a deep relationship with a 14 or 15 year old guy, and have her be 11 or 12 years old. You know?



Katelyn:*smiles* I do too,it seems like forever ago.It's weird how time can go by so quick.I mean,sometimes it feels like yesterday I was at Hogwarts trying to fix up my life,while most of the time it's like it was years ago and we've grown up while really I'm only a couple months older.

Ooc:Yeah,same for my character but not exactly like Fiona because you can't really see a 11 year old do any of the things she's done.To me,I like to think of this kinda like a book I guess?Just written our way and when I imagine all of the characters its's hard to see them but somehow I do,or at least try too.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I do too,it seems like forever ago.It's weird how time can go by so quick.I mean,sometimes it feels like yesterday I was at Hogwarts trying to fix up my life,while most of the time it's like it was years ago and we've grown up while really I'm only a couple months older.
> 
> Ooc:Yeah,same for my character but not exactly like Fiona because you can't really see a 11 year old do any of the things she's done.To me,I like to think of this kinda like a book I guess?Just written our way and when I imagine all of the characters its's hard to see them but somehow I do,or at least try too.



Crystal: It does seem it's been forever and a day. *grins* You changed a lot, I'll give you that, but look at me! A few months ago I had zero self pride and got beat up by the Slytherins and bullied. And look at me now.

Tom: *thoughfully* Jo and I really haven't changed much.

Fiona: At this point, I don't remember much of what I was originally like.

OOC: I suppose you're right.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: It does seem it's been forever and a day. *grins* You changed a lot, I'll give you that, but look at me! A few months ago I had zero self pride and got beat up by the Slytherins and bullied. And look at me now.
> 
> Tom: *thoughfully* Jo and I really haven't changed much.
> 
> Fiona: At this point, I don't remember much of what I was originally like.



Katelyn:*laughs* I haven't changed that much,I've just gone through a lot more than I had ever imagined!Even if none of it is even close to any of what you guys have experienced.*smiles* Yeah,now you actually have some bravery,aren't shy anymore,and you're actually let yourself have friends and get close to us.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I haven't changed that much,I've just gone through a lot more than I had ever imagined!Even if none of it is even close to any of what you guys have experienced.*smiles* Yeah,now you actually have some bravery,aren't shy anymore,and you're actually let yourself have friends and get close to us.



Crystal: Things that used to be important to me back then just aren't now. Like grades, for instance. It's weird.

Fiona: In the fifty plus schols I've been to, I never cared about grades. To me it's like, I risk my life so much fighting death eaters, why would grades have any importance?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Things that used to be important to me back then just aren't now. Like grades, for instance. It's weird.
> 
> Fiona: In the fifty plus schols I've been to, I never cared about grades. To me it's like, I risk my life so much fighting death eaters, why would grades have any importance?



Katelyn:*shrugs* I never cared about my grades either.I always did alright,except in Defense Against The Dark Arts this last year and Potions every year. Snape hates me! *says sarcastically* Isn't he going to just love me next year?*rolls her eyes* He'll probably never let me live this down.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I never cared about my grades either.I always did alright,except in Defense Against The Dark Arts this last year and Potions every year. Snape hates me! *says sarcastically* Isn't he going to just love me next year?*rolls her eyes* He'll probably never let me live this down.



Fiona: *pretending she doesn't know who Snape is* Who's Snape?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *pretending she doesn't know who Snape is* Who's Snape?



Katelyn:An evil professor at school.He hates everyone except his precious Slytherins,he's absolutely dreadful!He despises Harry and everyone he's friends with,like me,and we hate him just as much.He's just a grouch because he's not good enough to get the Defense Against The Dark Arts job.It's not out fault Dumbledore won't give him the job!Maybe if he wasn't such a big-nosed jerk he might get the job!I hate him.*crosses her arms*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:An evil professor at school.He hates everyone except his precious Slytherins,he's absolutely dreadful!He despises Harry and everyone he's friends with,like me,and we hate him just as much.He's just a grouch because he's not good enough to get the Defense Against The Dark Arts job.It's not out fault Dumbledore won't give him the job!Maybe if he wasn't such a big-nosed jerk he might get the job!I hate him.*crosses her arms*



Fiona: *giggles* He sounds so mean it's actually funny. Wait. Did I just giggle? Oh the embarressment!

Crystal: You should be an actress one day.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *giggles* He sounds so mean it's actually funny. Wait. Did I just giggle? Oh the embarressment!
> 
> Crystal: You should be an actress one day.



Katelyn:*throws her head back and laughs* Since when is it embarrassing to giggle!? *tries to calm down still smiling* In all honesty he really is that mean,I don't think he's ever done a single good thing in his life.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*throws her head back and laughs* Since when is it embarrassing to giggle!? *tries to calm down still smiling* In all honesty he really is that mean,I don't think he's ever done a single good thing in his life.



Fiona: *shrugs* I'm supposed to be this elite warrior person. I'm pretty sure elite warrior people don't giggle.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs* I'm supposed to be this elite warrior person. I'm pretty sure elite warrior people don't giggle.



Katelyn:Well,I'm sure elite warrior people can giggle with their friends when they're not off killing people.*stands up and walks back to the kitchen grabbing a water bottle**shouts* Anyone hungry!?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,I'm sure elite warrior people can giggle with their friends when they're not off killing people.*stands up and walks back to the kitchen grabbing a water bottle**shouts* Anyone hungry!?



Fiona: *almost hopefully* You think so?

Crystal: Now that you say something, I coul go for some gingerbread men.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *almost hopefully* You think so?
> 
> Crystal: Now that you say something, I coul go for some gingerbread men.



Katelynefinitely!I mean,why wouldn't you be able too?Everyone deserves to have a bit of fun,especially if you're around people who care about you.And gingerbread men it is!*starts getting everything out*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelynefinitely!I mean,why wouldn't you be able too?Everyone deserves to have a bit of fun,especially if you're around people who care about you.And gingerbread men it is!*starts getting everything out*



Fiona: *speechless* *tries to talk but can't*

Tom: *interprets* I think what Fi is trying to get across is that she never considered any type of normality to be possible after all that's happend.

Crystal: *looks at Tom with respect* You can interprest Fionese even better than I can.

Tom: *chuckles* You have a name for it?

Crystal: It started young, so yes, I was able to make a name for it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *speechless* *tries to talk but can't*
> 
> Tom: *interprets* I think what Fi is trying to get across is that she never considered any type of normality to be possible after all that's happend.
> 
> Crystal: *looks at Tom with respect* You can interprest Fionese even better than I can.
> 
> Tom: *chuckles* You have a name for it?
> 
> Crystal: It started young, so yes, I was able to make a name for it.



Katelyn:*laughs* Anything is possible,and I love the name!*puts two pans of ginger bread men in the oven and gets out icing,sprinkles and gum drops*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Anything is possible,and I love the name!*puts two pans of ginger bread men in the oven and gets out icing,sprinkles and gum drops*



Fiona: *smiles a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *smiles a bit*



Katelyn:*puts on kitchen mitts and takes out the cookies**decorates half to look like men with bow ties and the other half to look like girls with red icing dressed**wipes her firehead dramatically and smiles* Cookies are done!Look alright too!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts on kitchen mitts and takes out the cookies**decorates half to look like men with bow ties and the other half to look like girls with red icing dressed**wipes her firehead dramatically and smiles* Cookies are done!Look alright too!



Crystal: Mmm! They smell good! *heads to the kitchen*

OOC: I think we should do Christmas during Thanksagiving break, because that's when people are likelyto be on


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Mmm! They smell good! *heads to the kitchen*
> 
> OOC: I think we should do Christmas during Thanksagiving break, because that's when people are likelyto be on



Ooc: Sounds like a good plan!

Katelyn: I hope they taste as good as they smell then.*takes out a glass and pours herself a glass of milk*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Sounds like a good plan!
> 
> Katelyn: I hope they taste as good as they smell then.*takes out a glass and pours herself a glass of milk*



Tom: *eats* Mmmmmmmmm.................

Johanna: *teasingly* Tom can never use real words when he's eating.

Crystal: *eats* They're great! Thanks!

Fiona: *nods heartily*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *eats* Mmmmmmmmm.................
> 
> Johanna: *teasingly* Tom can never use real words when he's eating.
> 
> Crystal: *eats* They're great! Thanks!
> 
> Fiona: *nods heartily*



Katelyn:*laughs* No problem!I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*yawns and stretches* I'm bored again! *groans and runs her hand through her hair when she remembers something* Oh yeah,I forgot something. *walks upstairs to her room and grabs all the presents she wrapped for everyone**starts walking downstairs with the huge pile in her hands to the living room**puts the presents down neatly beneath the tree smiling*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes putting the presents down and looks around silently**starts to shout something but her throat starts to hurt worse than earlier**rolls her eyes,sees her guitar next to the staircase and gets an idea**walks to her bucket list,grabs a pen and writes down another item**grins and yawns**walks upstairs and gets dressed in a white Henley Croch long sleeved shirt,a black blazer,high waisted denim jeans,and boots**grabs a ribbon and puts her hair in a ponytail that shows off her newly dyed hair**grabs her phone,wallet and walks back downstairs quietly**walks out the front door and walks towards town*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes putting the presents down and looks around silently**starts to shout something but her throat starts to hurt worse than earlier**rolls her eyes,sees her guitar next to the staircase and gets an idea**walks to her bucket list,grabs a pen and writes down another item**grins and yawns**walks upstairs and gets dressed in a white Henley Croch long sleeved shirt,a black blazer,high waisted denim jeans,and boots**grabs a ribbon and puts her hair in a ponytail that shows off her newly dyed hair**grabs her phone,wallet and walks back downstairs quietly**walks out the front door and walks towards town*



Fiona: *shifting in her seat* Are you done yet?

Crystal: *glances at her* Do you want me to put you in a fancy dress instead?

Fiona: *sulkily* No.

Crystal: Then I think you can manage while I make sure this fits well. *ajusts the outfit* There. *puts Fi in front of a mirror* What do you think?

Fiona: *wearing a knee length black pencil skirt and a pale blue fancy button up with short sleeves and a black belt under her ribcage and heeled black boots* This is much better than some dumb fancy dress.

Johanna: *enters the room* Excuse me? *wearing a sleeveless knee length white dress with a layer of sparkly silver see through fabric overtop the white and a silvery gray ribbon at the waist and silver high heeled shoes* Crystal, could you help with the ribbon?

Fiona: I didn't mean to insult you Jo. You look really pretty. Buit I don't think I could stand wearing a dress.

Crystal: Yes, I can. *crosses to her and ties it* There.

Johanna: Thanks Crys. Oh, well, that's okay Fi.

Crystal: You're welcome. Come on girls. We've kept Tom waiting. 

*they go downstairs*

Tom: *wearing a black blazer, a red dress shirt, and black slacks and shoes* *smiles* You guys look so beautiful. Are my girls ready?

Johanna: I am!

Fiona: Me too.

Crystal: Wait, don't forget your jackets! *makes them all put on their winter jackets* When can we expect you back?

Tom: We'll probably be back tomorrow night or the morning after tomorrow. Don't worry Crystal, I'll keep the girls safe and bring them home that way. Bye!

Johanna: Bye!

Fiona: I'll see you soon!

*Tom, Jo, and Fi leave*

OOC: They're going to Italy to celebrate a day or so with Tom & Jo's family. Fiona's going because she's Tom's girl but Crys wasn't invited.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shifting in her seat* Are you done yet?
> 
> Crystal: *glances at her* Do you want me to put you in a fancy dress instead?
> 
> Fiona: *sulkily* No.
> 
> Crystal: Then I think you can manage while I make sure this fits well. *ajusts the outfit* There. *puts Fi in front of a mirror* What do you think?
> 
> Fiona: *wearing a knee length black pencil skirt and a pale blue fancy button up with short sleeves and a black belt under her ribcage and heeled black boots* This is much better than some dumb fancy dress.
> 
> Johanna: *enters the room* Excuse me? *wearing a sleeveless knee length white dress with a layer of sparkly silver see through fabric overtop the white and a silvery gray ribbon at the waist and silver high heeled shoes* Crystal, could you help with the ribbon?
> 
> Fiona: I didn't mean to insult you Jo. You look really pretty. Buit I don't think I could stand wearing a dress.
> 
> Crystal: Yes, I can. *crosses to her and ties it* There.
> 
> Johanna: Thanks Crys. Oh, well, that's okay Fi.
> 
> Crystal: You're welcome. Come on girls. We've kept Tom waiting.
> 
> *they go downstairs*
> 
> Tom: *wearing a black blazer, a red dress shirt, and black slacks and shoes* *smiles* You guys look so beautiful. Are my girls ready?
> 
> Johanna: I am!
> 
> Fiona: Me too.
> 
> Crystal: Wait, don't forget your jackets! *makes them all put on their winter jackets* When can we expect you back?
> 
> Tom: We'll probably be back tomorrow night or the morning after tomorrow. Don't worry Crystal, I'll keep the girls safe and bring them home that way. Bye!
> 
> Johanna: Bye!
> 
> Fiona: I'll see you soon!
> 
> *Tom, Jo, and Fi leave*
> 
> OOC: They're going to Italy to celebrate a day or so with Tom & Jo's family. Fiona's going because she's Tom's girl but Crys wasn't invited.



Katelyn:*walks on the sidewalk looking around at all the decorations around town**walks in to the music store and smiles and waves at the elderly woman at the cash register**walks over to an isle and sees an Ed Sheeran album**grins and puts it in to a music player**puts on head phones and starts to listen to the music bobbing her head the whole time**jumps when someone taps her on the shoulder and looks up to see a big,muscle-y guy about a foot taller than hair with short brownish blonde hair staring at her**thinks she knows him but ignores it**smiles politely and takes off the headphones*

Guy:Hey,babe. What'cha listening too?

Katelyn:*refrains from rolling her eyes at him for calling her babe**takes the CD out and shows him*

Guy:Ooh,Ed Sheeran?Not my type of music but I guess he's alright.*smiles at her and leans against a table covered in different music* So what's your name?

Katelyn:*thinks for a second and takes out her iphone**gets on her notes and writes:*My name is Katelyn.**shows him*

Guy:*reads it and nods* Nice name,I'm Marcus.So,are you from here?

Katelyn:*types:Yes,I'm from Delvin though.**shows him the note again*

Marcus:*grins* I am too.Do you think we've ever met before?

Katelyn:*looks at him closer and gets a bad feeling in her gut**types:Maybe.Well I have to go,nice to see you.**shows him the note and walks outside*

Marcus:Hey wait!*runs out and grabs her elbow,spinning her around**glares at her* It's not very nice to walk away from someone.

Katelyn:*looks at him with fear*

Marcus:Aw,is the little freak scared?

Katelyn:*goes a light pink with anger but doesn't talk**rips her arm away from him and tries to walk away*

Marcus:*pulls her hair making her fall backwards on the sidewalk**smirks then picks her up by her arm again but walks them into an alley* So,little bitty Anderson,you think just because I haven't beat you in a couple years you can  disrespect me?*pins her against a brick wall making her hit her head pretty hard**leans in and whispers in her ear* Well think again.

Katelyn:*remembers who he is when he calls her little bitty Anderson and goes wide-eyed**whimpers and tries to blink away the tears in her eyes* Marcus Little? *flinches from the pain in her throat*

Marcus:*chuckles* The one and only.

Katelyn:*shakes her head and keeps talking even though it really pains her* Please,don't do this again.I haven't done anything wrong,please.Don't hurt me.

Marcus:Sorry Anderson,but your father doesn't agree with you.You see,no one thinks you're being a very good daughter.*punches her in the stomach,hard*

Katelyn:*gasps in pain**shouts* Please,don't!

Marcus:*turns her around and kicks her in the back making her fall* Don't worry,I'll be done soon.

Katelyn:*stands up and tries to kick him but he catches her foot and twists it*

Marcus:That's not a very bright idea.

OOc:Oh,okay I didn't know what was going on for a second hahaha.And I'm sorry if this is all bad,I've never really wrote anything like this so if it stinks I'm really sorry!I just got this idea and I really wanted to do it!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks on the sidewalk looking around at all the decorations around town**walks in to the music store and smiles and waves at the elderly woman at the cash register**walks over to an isle and sees an Ed Sheeran album**grins and puts it in to a music player**puts on head phones and starts to listen to the music bobbing her head the whole time**jumps when someone taps her on the shoulder and looks up to see a big,muscle-y guy about a foot taller than hair with short brownish blonde hair staring at her**thinks she knows him but ignores it**smiles politely and takes off the headphones*
> 
> Guy:Hey,babe. What'cha listening too?
> 
> Katelyn:*refrains from rolling her eyes at him for calling her babe**takes the CD out and shows him*
> 
> Guy:Ooh,Ed Sheeran?Not my type of music but I guess he's alright.*smiles at her and leans against a table covered in different music* So what's your name?
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks for a second and takes out her iphone**gets on her notes and writes:*My name is Katelyn.**shows him*
> 
> Guy:*reads it and nods* Nice name,I'm Marcus.So,are you from here?
> 
> Katelyn:*types:Yes,I'm from Delvin though.**shows him the note again*
> 
> Marcus:*grins* I am too.Do you think we've ever met before?
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at him closer and gets a bad feeling in her gut**types:Maybe.Well I have to go,nice to see you.**shows him the note and walks outside*
> 
> Marcus:Hey wait!*runs out and grabs her elbow,spinning her around**glares at her* It's not very nice to walk away from someone.
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at him with fear*
> 
> Marcus:Aw,is the little freak scared?
> 
> Katelyn:*goes a light pink with anger but doesn't talk**rips her arm away from him and tries to walk away*
> 
> Marcus:*pulls her hair making her fall backwards on the sidewalk**smirks then picks her up by her arm again but walks them into an alley* So,little bitty Anderson,you think just because I haven't beat you in a couple years you can  disrespect me?*pins her against a brick wall making her hit her head pretty hard**leans in and whispers in her ear* Well think again.
> 
> Katelyn:*remembers who he is when he calls her little bitty Anderson and goes wide-eyed**whimpers and tries to blink away the tears in her eyes* Marcus Little? *flinches from the pain in her throat*
> 
> Marcus:*chuckles* The one and only.
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head and keeps talking even though it really pains her* Please,don't do this again.I haven't done anything wrong,please.Don't hurt me.
> 
> Marcus:Sorry Anderson,but your father doesn't agree with you.You see,no one thinks you're being a very good daughter.*punches her in the stomach,hard*
> 
> Katelyn:*gasps in pain**shouts* Please,don't!
> 
> Marcus:*turns her around and kicks her in the back making her fall* Don't worry,I'll be done soon.
> 
> Katelyn:*stands up and tries to kick him but he catches her foot and twists it*
> 
> Marcus:That's not a very bright idea.
> 
> OOc:Oh,okay I didn't know what was going on for a second hahaha.And I'm sorry if this is all bad,I've never really wrote anything like this so if it stinks I'm really sorry!I just got this idea and I really wanted to do it!



OOC: It's fine, it's all good. Like with anything, this kind of thing needs practice to get better. And doing it counts as practice.

You want Crystal to come to the rescue?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's fine, it's all good. Like with anything, this kind of thing needs practice to get better. And doing it counts as practice.
> 
> You want Crystal to come to the rescue?



Ooc:Thanks!And yeah that'd be cool.

Marcus:*pushes her into the same wall by her foot so she hits her head*

Katelyn:*leans against the wall with her hand on her bleeding forehead**looks at him with tears streaming down her face* Please,just please,stop.

Marcus:*shakes his head smirking* Sorry freak.*punches her in the face and laughs when she falls to the ground* Oh c'mon Anderson,you can take a little pain can't you?*kicks her in the chest*

Katelyn:*gasps and tries to stands up but falls back down because she's so dizzy**brings her hand to her cheek and forehead and sees she's bleeding badly**starts to cry harder and croaks out* Please!I'll do anything!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thanks!And yeah that'd be cool.
> 
> Marcus:*pushes her into the same wall by her foot so she hits her head*
> 
> Katelyn:*leans against the wall with her hand on her bleeding forehead**looks at him with tears streaming down her face* Please,just please,stop.
> 
> Marcus:*shakes his head smirking* Sorry freak.*punches her in the face and laughs when she falls to the ground* Oh c'mon Anderson,you can take a little pain can't you?*kicks her in the chest*
> 
> Katelyn:*gasps and tries to stands up but falls back down because she's so dizzy**brings her hand to her cheek and forehead and sees she's bleeding badly**starts to cry harder and croaks out* Please!I'll do anything!



Crystal: *puts one of Fiona's blades on Marcus's neck* *in a steady voice, not even one bit afraid*Is there a problem here? Because it looks like there is. And if there is, I might just have to use this. *puts a little more pressure on the blade, not yet cutting him* Or I could pull out my wand and do you in right now, but this would be more enjoyable. So, I ask you again: do we have a problem here? You better answer me quickly, or my arm might get tired and it just might slide across that neck of yours.

OOC: Fiona's not the only member of the Gray family who can be dangerous.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *puts one of Fiona's blades on Marcus's neck* *in a steady voice, not even one bit afraid*Is there a problem here? Because it looks like there is. And if there is, I might just have to use this. *puts a little more pressure on the blade, not yet cutting him* Or I could pull out my wand and do you in right now, but this would be more enjoyable. So, I ask you again: do we have a problem here? You better answer me quickly, or my arm might get tired and it just might slide across that neck of yours.
> 
> OOC: Fiona's not the only member of the Gray family who can be dangerous.



Ooc:Hahaha apparently not.

Marcus:*says in a rush* No,no problem.Just a little business being taken care of.You don't need to get involved.

Katelyn:*sniffs and speaks in a quiet weak voice,almost like a scared little girl* Crystal,he really hurt me. *closes her eyes and bites her lip from the pain*

Marcus:*glares at her* Why'd you call her Crystal,freak?Did you finally get a friend?

Katelyn:*looks down away from his glare and tries not to pass out by taking deep breaths*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hahaha apparently not.
> 
> Marcus:*says in a rush* No,no problem.Just a little business being taken care of.You don't need to get involved.
> 
> Katelyn:*sniffs and speaks in a quiet weak voice,almost like a scared little girl* Crystal,he really hurt me. *closes her eyes and bites her lip from the pain*
> 
> Marcus:*glares at her but keeps quiet* Why'd you call her Crystal,freak?Did you finally get a friend?
> 
> Katelyn:*looks down away from his glare and tries not to pass out by taking deep breaths*



Crystal: *in the same steady voice* Really? 'Cause if hurting people's business, then it's not very good business, is it? And since my family's in the business of killing death eaters and protecting people, I'm afraid I can't let you do this and shirk my duty. *keeps her eyes trained on Marcus but speaks to Katelyn* Would've gotten here sooner if I hadn't had to take care of someone who was holding a lot of innocent people at gunpoint while his friend robbed a bank. They didn't look so pretty after I was done with them. Sorry you're hurt Kate, but I need you to get somewhere safe while I have a little chat with our friend here. *puts more pressure on the knife* And if you even think of moving, I'll kill you here and now. Katelyn, go as quick as you can. I'll find you later.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *in the same steady voice* Really? 'Cause if hurting people's business, then it's not very good business, is it? And since my family's in the business of killing death eaters and protecting people, I'm afraid I can't let you do this and shirk my duty. *keeps her eyes trained on Marcus but speaks to Katelyn* Would've gotten here sooner if I hadn't had to take care of someone who was holding a lot of innocent people at gunpoint while his friend robbed a bank. They didn't look so pretty after I was done with them. Sorry you're hurt Kate, but I need you to get somewhere safe while I have a little chat with our friend here. *puts more pressure on the knife* And if you even think of moving, I'll kill you here and now. Katelyn, go as quick as you can. I'll find you later.



Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and nods**stands up as quickly as she can and starts to run but stops when she hears him talk*

Marcus:This isn't over Anderson,just because I didn't finish you doesn't mean no one else will!Your father knows a lot of other people who wouldn't mind you dead or locked up in a hospital!

Katelyn:*shakes her head and blinks away her tears**says in the same weak voice* Be careful Crys. *runs out of the alley and down the sidewalk ignoring the pain all over her body**runs in to the park and falls next to a large oak tree**crawls to the tree and leans against the trunk**pulls her knees to her chest and buries her face in her arms**starts to sob uncontrollably*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and nods**stands up as quickly as she can and starts to run but stops when she hears him talk*
> 
> Marcus:This isn't over Anderson,just because I didn't finish you doesn't mean no one else will!Your father knows a lot of other people who wouldn't mind you dead or locked up in a hospital!
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head and blinks away her tears**says in the same weak voice* Be careful Crys. *runs out of the alley and down the sidewalk ignoring the pain all over her body**runs in to the park and falls next to a large oak tree**crawls to the tree and leans against the trunk**pulls her knees to her chest and buries her face in her arms**starts to sob uncontrollably*



Crystal: *for the first time humor is mixed with the cold steel in her voice* Since when am I not careful? *goes hard again* *brings her knife to one end of his throat* The first time you lie, I cut a nick in your throat. You continue to lie, I continue the line until you're dead or I have the answers. Either solution I'm okay with, and don't think that just because I'm a girl that I don't have the complete ability to kill you. In fact, now that I think about it, I really want to kill you. But, it would serve no purpose, and it wouldn't do me any good to kill without purpose.

I don't give a care who you are. So, here's my first question. Who are you working for?

OOC: If he's a death eater, he dies no matter what happens.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *for the first time humor is mixed with the cold steel in her voice* Since when am I not careful? *goes hard again* *brings her knife to one end of his throat* The first time you lie, I cut a nick in your throat. You continue to lie, I continue the line until you're dead or I have the answers. Either solution I'm okay with, and don't think that just because I'm a girl that I don't have the complete ability to kill you. In fact, now that I think about it, I eally want to kill you. But, it would sewrve no purpose, and it wouldn't do me any good to kill without purpose.
> 
> I don't give a care who you are. So, here's my first question. Who are you working for?
> 
> OOC: If he's a death eater, he dies no matter what happens.



Marcus:*pales and starts to get nervous**licks his lips and sweats from his nerves* F-freaks family.They said she's dis-honoring their family name so she needs to be gone.If she's dead then there will be no one to disgrace the Anderson name,also she knows a lot about things she shouldn't. So if the Dark Lord wants information we can just tell him what we know from Anderson and he will spare us.

Katelyn:*sniffs and looks up from her arms**takes off her blazer and lifts up her shirt looking at her stomach**tears up when she sees her whole stomach is bruised**whispers to herself* Why does this happen to me?Why do people want to hurt me?Am I really that hated?*lets her tears fall and looks at her arms and legs seeing the same bruising plus blood**starts to cry again*

OOc: They work closely with Voldemort,they just don't have the Death Eater title.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Marcus:*pales and starts to get nervous**licks his lips and sweats from his nerves* F-freaks family.They said she's dis-honoring their family name so she needs to be gone.If she's dead then there will be no one to disgrace the Anderson name,also she knows a lot about things she shouldn't. So if the Dark Lord wants information we can just tell him what we know from Anderson and he will spare us.
> 
> Katelyn:*sniffs and looks up from her arms**takes off her blazer and lifts up her shirt looking at her stomach**tears up when she sees her whole stomach is bruised**whispers to herself* Why does this happen to me?Why do people want to hurt me?Am I really that hated?*lets her tears fall and looks at her arms and legs seeing the same bruising plus blood**starts to cry again*
> 
> OOc: They work closely with Voldemort,they just don't have the Death Eater title.



Crystal: Oh, so you're not Death Eater scum, you're just cowardly scum. My next question was going to be why, but since you've been ever so helpful, I don't need to ask that question. Actually, you should count yourself lucky, if it had been my sister here instead of me, you'd have been dead before you could have said, "Who are you?"

My next question is where can I find this family you work for?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh, so you're not Death Eater scum, you're just cowardly scum. My next question was going to be why, but since you've been ever so helpful, I don't need to ask that question. Actually, you should count yourself lucky, if it had been my sister here instead of me, you'd have been dead before you could have said, "Who are you?"
> 
> My next question is where can I find this family you work for?



Marcus-delvin Ireland.They live in an old house K-katelyn's ancestors owned.It's really remote,the closest house is almost thirty miles away.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Marcus-delvin Ireland.They live in an old house K-katelyn's ancestors owned.It's really remote,the closest house is almost thirty miles away.



Crystal: Hmm. See, here's my problem. I can't let you go because you'll either make yourself a nuisance again, or might have a notion of my plans, and therefore go crawling back to warn them. And frankly, I wouldn't trust you as far as you can be thrown, and I'm sure some people can throw you pretty far. So, it looks like you'll have to die anyway. Perhaps, if you didn't deserve this, which I highly doubt, you'll find mercy in death. Thank you for your answers. *draws the knife across his throat, slitting it and killing him*


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: Page 100!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Hmm. See, here's my problem. I can't let you go because you'll either make yourself a nuisance again, or might have a notion of my plans, and therefore go crawling back to warn them. And frankly, I wouldn't trust you as far as you can be thrown, and I'm sure some people can throw you pretty far. So, it looks like you'll have to die anyway. Perhaps, if you didn't deserve this, which I highly doubt, you'll find mercy in death. Thank you for your answers. *draws the knife across his throat, slitting it and killing him*



Marcus:*falls to the ground dead*

Katelyn:*tries to stop crying and sits straight**wipes her cheeks trying to clean her tears**looks at her hands and sees a lot of blood from her face**thinks:_He got me pretty good.How bad could someone hurt me if they were stronger than him?_**shakes her head and looks at the sky instead of anywhere else knowing if she does she'll cry again*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Ooc: Page 100!



Ooc:Hahahaha we made it!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Marcus:*falls to the ground dead*
> 
> Katelyn:*tries to stop crying and sits straight**wipes her cheeks trying to clean her tears**looks at her hands and sees a lot of blood from her face**thinks:_He got me pretty good.How bad could someone hurt me if they were stronger than him?_**shakes her head and looks at the sky instead of anywhere else knowing if she does she'll cry again*



Crystal: *wipes the blood ooff the ight and pockets it* *finds Katelyn* Kate, it's Crys. I'm here. Where are you hurt the worst?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *wipes the blood ooff the ight and pockets it* *finds Katelyn* Kate, it's Crys. I'm here. Where are you hurt the worst?



Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and bites her lip**points to her stomach**mutters quietly in the same fragile voice* It's bruised and bleeding.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and bites her lip**points to her stomach**mutters quietly in the same fragile voice* It's bruised and bleeding.



Crystal: *examines it* No, it's definitely not looking good. *mutters* Where's your boyfriend when we actually need him? *aloud* Do you want to go to the hospital? Or is there someone in this town you trust, because I can't fix this.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *examines it* No, it's definitely not looking good. *mutters* Where's your boyfriend when we actually need him? *aloud* Do you want to go to the hospital? Or is there someone in this town you trust, because I can't fix this.



Katelyn:*sighs and mutters again*  Hospital,I don't trust anyone. *stands up slowly but almost falls**leans against the tree with one arm standing up**takes a deep breath and stands up by herself*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and mutters again*  Hospital,I don't trust anyone. *stands up slowly but almost falls**leans against the tree with one arm standing up**takes a deep breath and stands up by herself*



Crystal: If you can give me directions, I can get us there. Can you walk, or do you need help?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: If you can give me directions, I can get us there. Can you walk, or do you need help?



Katelyn:*says quietly* I can walk.And the hospitals just a couple blocks away,just take the next right and keep going straight. *bends down slowly and picks up her blazer**puts it on and wraps it around herself trying to hide her once white bloody shirt*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says quietly* I can walk.And the hospitals just a couple blocks away,just take the next right and keep going straight. *bends down slowly and picks up her blazer**puts it on and wraps it around herself trying to hide her once white bloody shirt*



Crystal: Okay. *leads them to the hospital* *goes up to the front desk* Excuse me, but my friend and I ran into some trouble, and my friend was hurt, I'm not sure how bad.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Okay. *leads them to the hospital* *goes up to the front desk* Excuse me, but my friend and I ran into some trouble, and my friend was hurt, I'm not sure how bad.



Secretary:*looks at her tiredly* Another one? *sighs and looks behind her at Katelyn**sees all the blood and immediately grabs the phone* I need a doctor and nurses right now.A young teenage girl is hurt.* hangs up and walks straight over to Katelyn* What hurts,love?


Katelyn:*flinches away from her and just points at her stomach*

Doctor:*walks into the waiting room* Where's the patient?

Secretary:Right here!

Doctor:*walks over and looks over Katelyn wide-eyed* What in the world happened?

Katelyn:*again points at her stomach not saying a word*

Doctor:May I inspect it?

Katelyn:*nods*

Doctor:*inspects it and frowns* This looks a lot like deep bruising,we'll need to take some X-rays to see if any bones or organs are harmed.Or it could be blood poisoning.

Katelyn:*pales and looks at Crystal horrified*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Secretary:*looks at her tiredly* Another one? *sighs and looks behind her at Katelyn**sees all the blood and immediately grabs the phone* I need a doctor and nurses right now.A young teenage girl is hurt.* hangs up and walks straight over to Katelyn* What hurts,love?
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*flinches away from her and just points at her stomach*
> 
> Doctor:*walks into the waiting room* Where's the patient?
> 
> Secretary:Right here!
> 
> Doctor:*walks over and looks over Katelyn wide-eyed* What in the world happened?
> 
> Katelyn:*again points at her stomach not saying a word*
> 
> Doctor:May I inspect it?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> Doctor:*inspects it and frowns* This looks a lot like deep bruising,we'll need to take some X-rays to see if any bones or organs are harmed.Or it could be blood poisoning.
> 
> Katelyn:*pales and looks at Crystal horrified*



Crystal: She'll be fine, won't she doctor?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: She'll be fine, won't she doctor?



Doctor:Ofcourse,theres only a slight chance theres anything seriously wrong but we should still make sure.Come along,we should check everything out.*starts to walk towards a hallway with rooms down them*

Katelyn:*follows behind him slowly looking around nervously*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Doctor:Ofcourse,theres only a slight chance theres anything seriously wrong but we should still make sure.Come along,we should check everything out.*starts to walk towards a hallway with rooms down them*
> 
> Katelyn:*follows behind him slowly looking around nervously*



Crystal: *walks up beside her* *holds her hand and squeezes it lightly* I'm with you Kate........ *lets go of her hand*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *walks up beside her* *holds her hand and squeezes it lightly* I'm with you Kate........ *lets go of her hand*



Katelyn:*looks at her and smiles a bit**whispers* Thank-you.

Doctor:*walks in to a room and sits in a chair* Now,how does your stomach feel?

Katelyn:*sits on a bench and stays quiet*

Doctor:*looks at her curiously but continues* Alright,have you tried to touch it?Does it pain you?

Katelyn:*shrugs and pokes her stomach**gasps and looks at the doctor**nods*

Doctor:We'll have to X-ray then,please put on a gown and a nurse will take you to the M.R.I.*walks out of the room*

Katelyn:*sighs and walks over to a counter and looks for the gowns*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her and smiles a bit**whispers* Thank-you.
> 
> Doctor:*walks in to a room and sits in a chair* Now,how does your stomach feel?
> 
> Katelyn:*sits on a bench and stays quiet*
> 
> Doctor:*looks at her curiously but continues* Alright,have you tried to touch it?Does it pain you?
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs and pokes her stomach**gasps and looks at the doctor**nods*
> 
> Doctor:We'll have to X-ray then,please put on a gown and a nurse will take you to the M.R.I.*walks out of the room*
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs and walks over to a counter and looks for the gowns*



OOC: Night!

Crystal: *tries to smile encouragingly at Kate* *turns to the doctor* I wasn't hurt in the incident, but may I stay with Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Night!
> 
> Crystal: *tries to smile encouragingly at Kate* *turns to the doctor* I wasn't hurt in the incident, but may I stay with Katelyn?



Katelyn:*smiles a bit at her and finds a gown**walks in to the bathroom in the room and changes*

Doctor:*grabs a medical chart and walks back in filling some of it in**looks at  her* I suppose so,it's never a great time to go to the hospital alone.Just make sure you don't get in the way.

Katelyn:*uses a pin to close up the back of her gown**walks back out with her bloody and dirty clothes in her hand*

Doctor:Okay Katelyn,the nurse is ready to take you and your sister here is going to stay with you.*smiles at her*

Katelyn:*shakes her head at him**whispers* Not my sister,close friend.

Doctor:*shocked she spoke but nods* Yes well,she's going to be with you.

Katelyn:*smiles a bit and nods*

Ooc:Nighty night!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at her and finds a gown**walks in to the bathroom in the room and changes*
> 
> Doctor:*grabs a medical chart and walks back in filling some of it in**looks at  her* I suppose so,it's never a great time to go to the hospital alone.Just make sure you don't get in the way.
> 
> Katelyn:*uses a pin to close up the back of her gown**walks back out with her bloody and dirty clothes in her hand*
> 
> Doctor:Okay Katelyn,the nurse is ready to take you and your sister here is going to stay with you.*smiles at her*
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head at him**whispers* Not my sister,close friend.
> 
> Doctor:*shocked she spoke but nods* Yes well,she's going to be with you.
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and nods*
> 
> Ooc:Nighty night!



Crystal: *nods* It'll be okay Kate. Come on. *walks with her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *nods* It'll be okay Kate. Come on. *walks with her*



Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and lets it out**nods and follows a nurse to a large room*

Nurse:Okay darling,you're just going to lay here and you'll go inside for only a couple minutes for the scan.You're friend will be sitting out here when you're all done.Okay?

Katelyn:*nods and walks over to the machine**lays down with the help of the nurse wincing a lot**goes inside the machine and starts to feel sick from the small space**gulps and closes her eyes**thinks:_Please let this be done soon.I don't like this tight space at all._*

Doctor:*shakes his head waiting for the results**murmers to himself* How does such a young girl get hurt so bad?There's no way she could have done this by herself,was she beaten?Jumped?*sighs and looks at the X-rays when they're finished**turns to the nurse* She can come out.

Katelyn:*moves so she's out of the M.R.I. and releases a sigh of relief**sits up with the help of the nurse and takes a couple deep breaths*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and lets it out**nods and follows a nurse to a large room*
> 
> Nurse:Okay darling,you're just going to lay here and you'll go inside for only a couple minutes for the scan.You're friend will be sitting out here when you're all done.Okay?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods and walks over to the machine**lays down with the help of the nurse wincing a lot**goes inside the machine and starts to feel sick from the small space**gulps and closes her eyes**thinks:_Please let this be done soon.I don't like this tight space at all._*
> 
> Doctor:*shakes his head waiting for the results**murmers to himself* How does such a young girl get hurt so bad?There's no way she could have done this by herself,was she beaten?Jumped?*sighs and looks at the X-rays when they're finished**turns to the nurse* She can come out.
> 
> Katelyn:*moves so she's out of the M.R.I. and releases a sigh of relief**sits up with the help of the nurse and takes a couple deep breaths*



Crystal: *observes quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *observes quietly*



Katelyn:*finally looks up*

Doctor:*walks over with the X-rays with a smile* Well,there's nothing dangerous wrong.Somehow though,you've bruised a lot of muscle in your stomach.Theres nothing we can do really other than wrap it in gauze to stop the bleeding,and you'll have to rest for awhile.I know as a teenager you must not do much but still I have to tell you to take it easy for a week or so.*chuckles*

Katelyn:*glares at him a bit and thinks:_Yeah I don't do much.I just cook for almost ten people,try to keep things clean and in order,live my life as best as I could,and,on top of everything,try not to die from crazy people after us!Yeah,I don't do much at all._*

Doctor:Well,here's the gauze do you need assistance or can you do it yourself?*grabs some gauze from a cabinet and hands it out to her*

Katelyn:*grabs it from him and walks in to another bathroom**bites her lip and wraps her stomach in gauze**goes ahead and changes in to her clothes**walks out and crosses her arms*

Doctor:*claps his hands together* Well,if you want you may leave now if you wish.*walks out to check on another patient*

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and turns to Crystal ready to leave*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finally looks up*
> 
> Doctor:*walks over with the X-rays with a smile* Well,there's nothing dangerous wrong.Somehow though,you've bruised a lot of muscle in your stomach.Theres nothing we can do really other than wrap it in gauze to stop the bleeding,and you'll have to rest for awhile.I know as a teenager you must not do much but still I have to tell you to take it easy for a week or so.*chuckles*
> 
> Katelyn:*glares at him a bit and thinks:_Yeah I don't do much.I just cook for almost ten people,try to keep things clean and in order,live my life as best as I could,and,on top of everything,try not to die from crazy people after us!Yeah,I don't do much at all._*
> 
> Doctor:Well,here's the gauze do you need assistants or can you do it yourself?*grabs some gauze from a cabinet and hands it out to her*
> 
> Katelyn:*grabs it from him and walks in to another bathroom**bites her lip and wraps her stomach in gauze**goes ahead and changes in to her clothes**walks out and crosses her arms*
> 
> Doctor:*claps his hands together* Well,if you want you may leave now if you wish.*walks out to check on another patient*
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and turns to Crystal ready to leave*



Crystal: *relieved no one asked how it happened* Come on, let's head back. *murmurs* Hospitals alway make me nervous.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *relieved no one asked how it happened* Come on, let's head back. *murmurs* Hospitals alway make me nervous.



Katelyn:*nods and starts to walk out ignoring the stares she's getting from people because of all her bruises and blood**thinks:_Why can't people at least pretend they're not staring at you?_**rolls her eyes and walks out in to the cold*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and starts to walk out ignoring the stares she's getting from people because of all her bruises and blood**thinks:_Why can't people at least pretend they're not staring at you?_**rolls her eyes and walks out in to the cold*



Crystal: *once they're outside* Well, that was rude. Can't people, like, not stare? Even for five seconds! *sighs* Come on Kate, let's go home.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *once they're outside* Well, that was rude. Can't people, like, not stare? Even for five seconds! *sighs* Come on Kate, let's go home.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit agreeing and nods**starts to walk back to the manor a little tense looking around nervously*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit agreeing and nods**starts to walk back to the manor a little tense looking around nervously*



Crystal: Oh don't worry, he won't be after you anytime soon.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh don't worry, he won't be after you anytime soon.



Katelyn:*tilts her head confused*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tilts her head confused*



Crystal: I took care of whatshisname. You don't have to be scared of him anymore. *grins* Bet you didn't expect me to be able to do effective scary talk did you? I suppose Fi is a little better than I am -just a little mind you- but she did originally learn it from me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: I took care of whatshisname. You don't have to be scared of him anymore. *grins* Bet you didn't expect me to be able to do effective scary talk did you? I suppose Fi is a little bet than I am -just a little mind you- but she did originally learn it from me.



Katelyn:*giggles a bit and shakes her head**says quietly* I didn't know you could talk scary,it even scared me a bit.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles a bit and shakes her head**says quietly* I didn't know you could talk scary,it even scared me a bit.



Crystal: *shrugs* I find it better to have a card or two up your sleeve because you never know what situations you might run into. *walks up the sidewalk to the house* It's just us right now. Tom, Jo, and Fi have left for Italy to visit Tom and Jo's relative for a day and a half or so. I swear, Tom and Jo's accents were getting thicker by the moment. *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *shrugs* I find it better to have a card or two up your sleeve because you never know what situations you might run into. *walks up the sidewalk to the house* It's just us right now. Tom, Jo, and Fi have left for Italy to visit Tom and Jo's relative for a day and a half or so. I swear, Tom and Jo's accents were getting thicker by the moment. *grins*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit and nods**walks up the steps in to the manor and walks in to the living room**tries to lay down on the couch but winces**thinks:_This is going to get really old real quick._**sighs and lays down on her back again ignoring the pain in her stomach*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and nods**walks up the steps in to the manor and walks in to the living room**tries to lay down on the couch but winces**thinks:_This is going to get really old real quick._**sighs and lays down on her back again ignoring the pain in her stomach*



Crystal: *bluntly* You've certainly been quiet Kate. I don't like it. I'm the mysterious one. What's on your mind?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *bluntly* You've certainly been quiet Kate. I don't like it. I'm the mysterious one. What's on your mind?



Katelyn:*bites her lip and looks down at her hands**thinks for a second what to say but just shrugs for an answer*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I just got my birthday gift from my granna! I'm happy

Crystal: *shrugs* Well, I'd be the last person to push you. But you do know you can trust me, right? And you do know you can talk to me if you ever want to, right?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I just got my birthday gift from my granna! I'm happy
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Well, I'd be the last person to push you. But you do know you can trust me, right? And you do know you can talk to me if you ever want to, right?



Katelyn:*sighs and nods**plays with her hands and whispers* I know,I just don't want to talk about it.Especially now,maybe I'll tell you another time.

Ooc:Ooh what is it?  If it's okay to ask.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and nods**plays with her hands and whispers* I know,I just don't want to talk about it.Especially now,maybe I'll tell you another time.
> 
> Ooc:Ooh what is it?  If it's okay to ask.



OOC: I got a pink scarf with pom poms on the end and $25.

Crystal: *nods* Okay. Just wanted to make sure. *backs out of the room* *sighs when she finds a spot far enough away* Now what do I do about the house in Delvin?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I got a pink scarf with pom poms on the end and $25.
> 
> Crystal: *nods* Okay. Just wanted to make sure. *backs out of the room* *sighs when she finds a spot far enough away* Now what do I do about the house in Delvin?



OOc: Cool!

Katelyn:*nods and leans her head back on the sofa arm and closes her eyes**lets her mind drift over some different subjects*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*opens her eyes when she hears something**sits up quickly and gasps because of her stomach**takes a deep breath and shakes her head**walks upstairs to her room and closes the door**sees Darcy on her bed and smiles a bit**says quietly* Hey Darce.*walks over and pets her**screams when her window opens and something flies in**covers her mouth with her hand when she sees it's an owl and walks over slowly still scared**takes the two letters from his beak and gives him a knut**closes her window when he flies away and sits at her desk opening the first letter seeing it's from Hermione and the Weasleys**has tears in her eyes when she finishes**thinks:_Oh my Merlin.How many things have happened while we've been gone?Fudge is going mental,Harry is being difficult,Dumbledore is gone,Umbridge is in charge,and worst of all Mr.Weasley is really hurt!Why is everything getting worse,that's not the way other peoples lives are.Things go wrong then everything works out.That's how it's supposed to be!Not get bad,worse,worse,worse then absolutely dreadful!_**sighs and looks at the other letter seeing it's from Luke**pales just seeing his name and takes a deep breath,opening the letter*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *pacing back and forth in her room* *muttering* What do I do, what do I do? I really want to hurt her family. They don't deserve a gorl like Katelyn? But do I do it myself? Or do I get help from Tom and Fiona? They'd want tro help, they love Kate. But what would Kate say? Would she be angry?

OOC: I don't know what to do. Do you want Crystal to go after Kate's family/"friends"?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *pacing back and forth in her room* *muttering* What do I do, what do I do? I really want to hurt her family. They don't deserve a gorl like Katelyn? But do I do it myself? Or do I get help from Tom and Fiona? They'd want tro help, they love Kate. But what would Kate say? Would she be angry?
> 
> OOC: I don't know what to do. Do you want Crystal to go after Kate's family/"friends"?



OOc: I don't see why not but if you don't want to you don't have to.

Katelyn: *reads Luke's letter and gets very angry**scoffs and crumbles up the letter**throws it in a trash can but then kicks it across the room making the contents drop on the floor**turns around and throws a lamp making the light bulb break**throws other things in anger leaving dents around her room in the walls**looks around at her trashed room and groans**kicks the wall and slides down it letting her tears fall**sniffs and thinks to herself:I cry too much,I can't believe I'm so weak.**sighs and hides her face in her hands*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: I don't see why not but if you don't want to you don't have to.
> 
> Katelyn: *reads Luke's letter and gets very angry**scoffs and crumbles up the letter**throws it in a trash can but then kicks it across the room making the contents drop on the floor**turns around and throws a lamp making the light bulb break**throws other things in anger leaving dents around her room in the walls**looks around at her trashed room and groans**kicks the wall and slides down it letting her tears fall**sniffs and thinks to herself:I cry too much,I can't believe I'm so weak.**sighs and hides her face in her hands*



OOC: Oh, I will. I just didn't want to do it without discussing it with you because I was afraid you'd get mad if I didn't. So what do you think should happen with that? Like, should she do it by herself or get Tom and Fi too? And should _everybody_ die or just certain people.

Crystal: *shakes her head and stops* No, I have to do it. If not for Kate's sake, then for the safely of everyone else. *rumages around her room*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh, I will. I just didn't want to do it without discussing it with you because I was afraid you'd get mad if I didn't. So what do you think should happen with that? Like, should she do it by herself or get Tom and Fi too? And should _everybody_ die or just certain people.
> 
> Crystal: *shakes her head and stops* No, I have to do it. If not for Kate's sake, then for the safely of everyone else. *rumages around her room*



OOc: Hm,maybe with Tom and Fiona?Because the way I see it she has a pretty big family and friends against her.I say everyone,or mostly everyone.Like her dad,step mom,aunt and closer family really should die but if you want you could let some live.

Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and stands up**walks to the bathroom and looks at herself**frowns at her bruised and scratched up face with dried blood**looks at her arms and sees even more bruises and scrapes**sighs not wanting to look anywhere else**takes a shower,and changes her stomach gauze**changes in to an over-sized sweater,pajama shorts and puts her hair in a messy bun**tries to cover up some scrapes that are bleeding*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay!

*doorbell rings*

Crystal: *says loud enough for Kate to hear* It's probably Fi and Jo and Tom. I'll get it. *goes downstairs* *opens the door* Hi guys.

Tom: Hey!

Johanna: Hiya!

Fiona: Ooh, you should've been there Crystal, Italy is so pretty!

Crystal: I'm sure it is.

*they go in* 

Johanna: I'm goona go say hi to Katelyn! *goes upstairs* *knocks on Kate's door* Kate? It's Jo. Can I come in?

Crystal: *once she's gone* Guys, I need your help.

Tom: *concerned* What is it?

Crystal: I think we may need to spill some blood.

Fiona: I like the sound of this already!

Crystal: You won't in a minute. Listen. *explains the attack, the hospital visit, and her fears that they will all be harmed*

Tom: *angrily* What do you want to do?

Fiona: *just as angry* Go after them of course.

Crystal: *nods* I want to visit the house in Delvin......and I don't want to make peace.

Tom: *glances at Fi* And you want us to come with you?

Fiona: *glances at Tom* I think we'd be cowards to refuse. And disloyal. And dishonorable.

Tom: *nods his agreement*

Crystal: So you're coming? Great.

Tom: When will we be going on this vengeful venture of yours?

Crystal: Tonight.

Fiona: When do you want us ready?

Crystal: Meet me in the backyard in fifteen minutes.

*the three go separate ways*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay!
> 
> *doorbell rings*
> 
> Crystal: *says loud enough for Kate to hear* It's probably Fi and Jo and Tom. I'll get it. *goes downstairs* *opens the door* Hi guys.
> 
> Tom: Hey!
> 
> Johanna: Hiya!
> 
> Fiona: Ooh, you should've been there Crystal, Italy is so pretty!
> 
> Crystal: I'm sure it is.
> 
> *they go in*
> 
> Johanna: I'm goona go say hi to Katelyn! *goes upstairs* *knocks on Kate's door* Kate? It's Jo. Can I come in?
> 
> Crystal: *once she's gone* Guys, I need your help.
> 
> Tom: *concerned* What is it?
> 
> Crystal: I think we may need to spill some blood.
> 
> Fiona: I like the sound of this already!
> 
> Crystal: You won't in a minute. Listen. *explains the attack, the hospital visit, and her fears that they will all be harmed*
> 
> Tom: *angrily* What do you want to do?
> 
> Fiona: *just as angry* Go after them of course.
> 
> Crystal: *nods* I want to visit the house in Delvin......and I don't want to make peace.
> 
> Tom: *glances at Fi* And you want us to come with you?
> 
> Fiona: *glances at Tom* I think we'd be cowards to refuse. And disloyal. And dishonorable.
> 
> Tom: *nods his agreement*
> 
> Crystal: So you're coming? Great.
> 
> Tom: When will we be going on this vengeful venture of yours?
> 
> Crystal: Tonight.
> 
> Fiona: When do you want us ready?
> 
> Crystal: Meet me in the backyard in fifteen minutes.
> 
> *the three go separate ways*



Katelyn:*hears her and gets worried about them seeing her hurt**sighs not knowing how to cover her face since all her make-up is gone**quickly changes into longer pajama pants to hide her legs**takes a nervous breath and walks over to the door**opens it and waves keeping her head low*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears her and gets worried about them seeing her hurt**sighs not knowing how to cover her face since all her make-up is gone**quickly changes into longer pajama pants to hide her legs**takes a nervous breath and walks over to the door**opens it and waves keeping her head low*



Johanna: *doesn't notice anything* Hi Kate! How are you? I'm doing just fine, though I'm still a little sad because I had to leave. I just feel such at peace at my mother's old home. Oh, and the food! One day I have to take you to Italy and just let you eat to your heart's content. You'd love it! And we have our own little version of Diagon Alley there. That's where Tom first heard about the resistance movement group thingy. And he says it's where he met and fell in love with Fiona all in the same moment. I don't know if I really believe in love at first sight, but when Tom's not being a guy he'll swear there's such a thing. Speaking of sight, my cousin has this friend.... *drifts off for a moment* But, I'll never have him. He was nice though. He was the first guy who said my freckles were actually kind of cute and I actually believed him. *wrinkles her nose* Ugh, I'm being such a _girl_ aren't I?

Crystal: *rumages about her room for her different things scattered about*

Fiona: *goes into her room and lifts two of the floorboards to reveal a compartment* *gets into the floor and goes in search of what she wants*

Tom: *goes into his room* *goes to the piano and pulls out a beat up violin case* *reaches into the top zipper pocket and pulls out a large trunk*

OOC: If you get the fabric kind and not the hard shell kind there actually is a zipper on the top of the case for whatever. I don't put anything in mine. Oh, and Tom's a music man. He plays piano, violin, and drums.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *doesn't notice anything* Hi Kate! How are you? I'm doing just fine, though I'm still a little sad because I had to leave. I just feel such at peace at my mother's old home. Oh, and the food! One day I have to take you to Italy and just let you eat to your heart's content. You'd love it! And we have our own little version of Diagon Alley there. That's where Tom first heard about the resistance movement group thingy. And he says it's where he met and fell in love with Fiona all in the same moment. I don't know if I really believe in love at first sight, but when Tom's not being a guy he'll swear there's such a thing. Speaking of sight, my cousin has this friend.... *drifts off for a moment* But, I'll never have him. He was nice though. He was the first guy who said my freckles were actually kind of cute and I actually believed him. *wrinkles her nose* Ugh, I'm being such a _girl_ aren't I?
> 
> Crystal: *rumages about her room for her different things scattered about*
> 
> Fiona: *goes into her room and lifts two of the floorboards to reveal a compartment* *gets into the floor and goes in search of what she wants*
> 
> Tom: *goes into his room* *goes to the piano and pulls out a beat up violin case* *reaches into the top zipper pocket and pulls out a large trunk*
> 
> OOC: If you get the fabric kind and not the hard shell kind there actually is a zipper on the top of the case for whatever. I don't put anything in mine. Oh, and Tom's a music man. He plays piano, violin, and drums.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit and waves her hand dismissively signaling it's fine**stands aside and opens the door wider for her if she wants to come in keeping quiet and her head low*

Ooc: Oh that's cool,I've only ever seen my friends have hard cases for any instruments.That's cool too,I never thought he would like something like that.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and waves her hand dismissively signaling it's fine**stands aside and opens the door wider for her if she wants to come in keeping quiet and her head low*
> 
> Ooc: Oh that's cool,I've only ever seen my friends have hard cases for any instruments.That's cool too,I never thought he would like something like that.



OOC: Well, since he's afraid of heights and all, I didn't thik he'd exactly be an athlete. He might be a bit, but more towards the "extreme sports" catagory, like Fi. Jo's in more conventional sports such as dance and quidditch.

Johanna: *comes in* Sorry we didn't tell you about going and everything. It was sort of a family thing. Fiona only went because it's tradition for the teenage guys in the family to show off their girlfriends. But Tom's too lovesick for him to make Fi do anything she didn't want to do. In fact, Crystal's the only one I can think of of being able to accomplish that and live to tell the tale! *grins*

Crystal: *finishes gathering her stuff and goes out to the backyard*

Tom: *gets what he wants from the chests and puts it away* *goes to Fi's room* *squats at the edge and offers a hand*

Fiona: *finishes getting what she wants and takes his hand*

Tom: *pulls her out* 

Fiona: *seals up the floor*

*the two meet Crystal*

Crystal: *breathes out a whisper* Ready?

Fiona: Definitely.

Tom: *grimly* Let's go.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, since he's afraid of heights and all, I didn't thik he'd exactly be an athlete. He might be a bit, but more towards the "extreme sports" catagory, like Fi. Jo's in more conventional sports such as dance and quidditch.
> 
> Johanna: *comes in* Sorry we didn't tell you about going and everything. It was sort of a family thing. Fiona only went because it's tradition for the teenage guys in the family to show off their girlfriends. But Tom's too lovesick for him to make Fi do anything she didn't want to do. In fact, Crystal's the only one I can think of of being able to accomplish that and live to tell the tale! *grins*
> 
> Crystal: *finishes gathering her stuff and goes out to the backyard*
> 
> Tom: *gets what he wants from the chests and puts it away* *goes to Fi's room* *squats at the edge and offers a hand*
> 
> Fiona: *finishes getting what she wants and takes his hand*
> 
> Tom: *pulls her out*
> 
> Fiona: *seals up the floor*
> 
> *the two meet Crystal*
> 
> Crystal: *breathes out a whisper* Ready?
> 
> Fiona: Definitely.
> 
> Tom: *grimly* Let's go.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit again and leans against the door listening,completely unaware of what the others are doing*

Ooc: Nice.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit again and leans against the door listening,completely unaware of what the others are doing*
> 
> Ooc: Nice.



Johanna: But you know, I'm glad to be back. I just hope we can live seminormal lives. And I can't wait for Christmas!

Tom: *ports them to the trees by the house*

Crystal: *whispers* I'll go in first, as a bobcat. Once I've taken out anyone around the house. Then, when I'm reay, I'll wave my tail five times. Then you'll come out. Tom, take the bottom floor. Fiona: Top floors. I'll aid anyone I can. Don't get caught up in a fight, this is the assassination of a family. Kill one target and move on to the next.

Tom: Got it.

Fiona: We know how to do our jobs.

Crystal: All right Going in. *turns into a bobcat and slips out into the open*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: But you know, I'm glad to be back. I just hope we can live seminormal lives. And I can't wait for Christmas!
> 
> Tom: *ports them to the trees by the house*
> 
> Crystal: *whispers* I'll go in first, as a bobcat. Once I've taken out anyone around the house. Then, when I'm reay, I'll wave my tail five times. Then you'll come out. Tom, take the bottom floor. Fiona: Top floors. I'll aid anyone I can. Don't get caught up in a fight, this is the assassination of a family. Kill one target and move on to the next.
> 
> Tom: Got it.
> 
> Fiona: We know how to do our jobs.
> 
> Crystal: All right Going in. *turns into a bobcat and slips out into the open*



Katelyn:*nods**thinks:_"Yeah,seminormal.Me almost getting killed by one of my old bullies who was hired by my dad is almost completely normal._**shakes her head at herself and puts a stray hair behind her ear**notices how her room is still very messy from her tantrum and blushes in embarrassment**starts to clean up*

Katelyn's Uncle:*shouts at Katelyn's cousin Alison on the front steps about to go in* What do you mean he's dead!?He was supposed to kill the little blood traitor,not die himself!Who killed him?

Alison:*very nervous and scared* W-we don't know.It was o-one of Katelyn's friends we assume.

Katelyn's Uncle:Then send someone else!We need the information she knows then dispose of the little rat!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**thinks:_"Yeah,seminormal.Me almost getting killed by one of my old bullies who was hired by my dad is almost completely normal._**shakes her head at herself and puts a stray hair behind her ear**notices how her room is still very messy from her tantrum and blushes in embarrassment**starts to clean up*
> 
> Katelyn's Uncle:*shouts at Katelyn's cousin Alison on the front steps about to go in* What do you mean he's dead!?He was supposed to kill the little blood traitor,not die himself!Who killed him?
> 
> Alison:*very nervous and scared* W-we don't know.It was o-one of Katelyn's friends we assume.
> 
> Katelyn's Uncle:Then send someone else!We need the information she knows then dispose of the little rat!



Crystal: *sneaks toward them in the tall grass* *stops, allowing herself to blend in*

Johanna: Would you like some help?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *sneaks toward them in the tall grass* *stops, allowing herself to blend in*
> 
> Johanna: Would you like some help?



Katelyn:*shakes her head**cleans up the trash bin and puts it next to her desk again**throws away the broken light bulb and picks up everything else she threw**looks at her walls and groans at all the dents*

Alison:Maybe Katelyn doesn't know anything?I mean,maybe we can leave the Dark Lord and not give up any information Kate might or might not know.

Katelyn's Uncle:*glares and hits her* Never speak of that,we owe everything to the Dark Lord.And,even if we didn't need to tell the Dark Lord her secrets we would still need to kill her.She is a disgrace to our name and needs to be killed,she is worthless.She can not fight anyone she cares or has once cared about so it will be easy to dispose of the little rat.

Alison:*grabs her cheek and sighs* Yes sir,she needs to be killed.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**cleans up the trash bin and puts it next to her desk again**throws away the broken light bulb and picks up everything else she threw**looks at her walls and groans at all the dents*
> 
> Alison:Maybe Katelyn doesn't know anything?I mean,maybe we can leave the Dark Lord and not give up any information Kate might or might not know.
> 
> Katelyn's Uncle:*glares and hits her* Never speak of that,we owe everything to the Dark Lord.And,even if we didn't need to tell the Dark Lord her secrets we would still need to kill her.She is a disgrace to our name and needs to be killed,she is worthless.She can not fight anyone she cares or has once cared about so it will be easy to dispose of the little rat.
> 
> Alison:*grabs her cheek and sighs* Yes sir,she needs to be killed.



Johanna: *puls out her wand* *calmly* Reparo. *heals the walls*

Crystal: *pulls out a claw and tosses it with her teeth at Alison* **stabs her in the throat, a killing blow* *looses another claw at the uncle, landing at his heart, also a killing blow*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *puls out her wand* *calmly* Reparo. *heals the walls*
> 
> Crystal: *pulls out a claw and tosses it with her teeth at Alison* **stabs her in the throat, a killing blow* *looses another claw at the uncle, landing at his heart, also a killing blow*



Katelyn:*smiles and whispers* Tanks. *bites her lip and sits on the side of her bed wincing at her stomach*

*They both fall dead*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and whispers* Tanks. *bites her lip and sits on the side of her bed wincing at her stomach*
> 
> *They both fall dead*



Crystal: *holds out her paw* *her claws zoom toward it and slide in, like they're magnetic* *waves her tail 5 times*

*Tom and Fiona sneak through the long grass*

Johanna: *smiles* No prob. I've seen worse. When I was first learning to play quidditch, I may or may not have smashed a hole in the wall when I crashed into the kitchen from the backyard.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *holds out her paw* *her claws zoom toward it and slide in, like they're magnetic* *waves her tail 5 times*
> 
> *Tom and Fiona sneak through the long grass*
> 
> Johanna: *smiles* No prob. I've seen worse. When I was first learning to play quidditch, I may or may not have smashed a hole in the wall when I crashed into the kitchen from the backyard.



Katelyn:*nods and puts her forehead on her knees hiding her face**says quietly* Are you hungry?You want dinner?

Katelyn's Aunt:*pacing in the hallway on the first floor**talking to a group of four family members* We need a group to go after her,she couldn't possibly have anyone care about her enough to kill a large group of people for hurting her.If we really want to save ourselves we need to kill her.There's no other way.Besides,it's not a major loss if she's gone.She is a waste of space,and we have a large number of people who need her dead.Are you up for it?

The group:*all nod*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and puts her forehead on her knees hiding her face**says quietly* Are you hungry?You want dinner?
> 
> Katelyn's Aunt:*pacing in the hallway on the first floor**talking to a group of four family members* We need a group to go after her,she couldn't possibly have anyone care about her enough to kill a large group of people for hurting her.If we really want to save ourselves we need to kill her.There's no other way.Besides,it's not a major loss if she's gone.She is a waste of space,and we have a large number of people who need her dead.Are you up for it?
> 
> The group:*all nod*



Crystal: *whispers* They seem to have made it easy for us.

Tom: *whispers* On the count of three we all charge at them from different directions.

Fiona: *shifts the knife in her hand eagerly*

Tom: *whispers* One.......two......three!

*the three slip in to oppisite ends. Crystal Kills the aunt and starts killing those at the front, Tom kills those near the door and Fiona takes the back. All three take extreme care not to be seen*

Johanna: I'm not hungry, but thanks anyway.

OOC: Just say when they're all dead.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *whispers* They seem to have made it easy for us.
> 
> Tom: *whispers* On the count of three we all charge at them from different directions.
> 
> Fiona: *shifts the knife in her hand eagerly*
> 
> Tom: *whispers* One.......two......three!
> 
> *the three slip in to oppisite ends. Crystal Kills the aunt and starts killing those at the front, Tom kills those near the door and Fiona takes the back. All three take extreme care not to be seen*
> 
> Johanna: I'm not hungry, but thanks anyway.
> 
> OOC: Just say when they're all dead.



OOc: Well all that group is dead.Let's say her dad and only a couple more family members are left and then you can send them back if you want.

Katelyn:*sighs and nods leaning back**looks at her hands in her lap**thinks:_Why can't I just talk!?I must seem even more like a loser not saying anything.I just can't,I'm scared.Ugh,why am I such a baby?I cry,I'm weak,I'm scared of everyone,and everyone I've ever cared about now hates me because I'm the worse._*sighs and closes her eyes trying to calm herself down*

*Everyone falls dead*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Well all that group is dead.Let's say her dad and only a couple more family members are left and then you can send them back if you want.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs and nods leaning back**looks at her hands in her lap**thinks:_Why can't I just talk!?I must seem even more like a loser not saying anything.I just can't,I'm scared.Ugh,why am I such a baby?I cry,I'm weak,I'm scared of everyone,and everyone I've ever cared about now hates me because I'm the worse._*sighs and closes her eyes trying to calm herself down*
> 
> *Everyone falls dead*



OOC: That's fine.

Crystal: *murmurs* Look at all the bodies.......... *snaps out if it* *whispers* Tom, patrol the downstairs. Kill anyone you run into. Fiona, upstairs. Same for you. Me, I'll stay on the stairs so I can run to anyonee's aid. Go!

*they go*

Johanna: *approaches her and hugs her, without any knowledge of what happened or what is currently happening*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's fine.
> 
> Crystal: *murmurs* Look at all the bodies.......... *snaps out if it* *whispers* Tom, patrol the downstairs. Kill anyone you run into. Fiona, upstairs. Same for you. Me, I'll stay on the stairs so I can run to anyonee's aid. Go!
> 
> *they go*
> 
> Johanna: *approaches her and hugs her, without any knowledge of what happened or what is currently happening*



Katelyn:*flinches in her arms thinking she was going to hurt her but hugs her back after a second*

Katelyn's father:*upstairs in a seat in front of his blood sister,his mother,father,and Katelyn's cousin Nick* This is it,she needs to be gone.I don't care if she suffers or not.She needs to be gone.All we need is the information from her and then end her.

Nick:*stands up* Why?This is your daughter,my cousin,your niece,your granddaughter!She is a living person who I care for!How can you all just sit here and talk about this?

Katelyn's Grandmother: She is a traitor.

Katelyn's Grandfather: She is a waste of magical blood.

Katelyn's Father:She isn't needed.

Nick:Why!?Is it because she's like her mother?Is it so hard to relive the memory of her being murdered that you would kill your own daughter?You blame her for my aunt's death but you know it was yours!You shouldn't blame her for your mistake!

Katelyn's Father:*shouts angrily* Never speak of that!

Nick:It's the truth!

Katelyn's Father:*takes out his wand* Say anything else about my passed wife or that little blood traitor scum I had to call my daughter for fourteen years and I'll kill you right now.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*flinches in her arms thinking she was going to hurt her but hugs her back after a second*
> 
> Katelyn's father:*upstairs in a seat in front of his blood sister,his mother,father,and Katelyn's cousin Nick* This is it,she needs to be gone.I don't care if she suffers or not.She needs to be gone.All we need is the information from her and then end her.
> 
> Nick:*stands up* Why?This is your daughter,my cousin,your niece,your granddaughter!She is a living person who I care for!How can you all just sit here and talk about this?
> 
> Katelyn's Grandmother: She is a traitor.
> 
> Katelyn's Grandfather: She is a waste of magical blood.
> 
> Katelyn's Father:She isn't needed.
> 
> Nick:Why!?Is it because she's like her mother?Is it so hard to relive the memory of her being murdered that you would kill your own daughter?You blame her for my aunt's death but you know it was yours!You shouldn't blame her for your mistake!
> 
> Katelyn's Father:*shouts angrily* Never speak of that!
> 
> Nick:It's the truth!
> 
> Katelyn's Father:*takes out his wand* Say anything else about my passed wife or that little blood traitor scum I had to call my daughter for fourteen years and I'll kill you right now.



Fiona: *charges in* *puts a knife in Katelyn's dad's forehead and one in her grandmother's forehead killing them* *her voice is so thick with anger they can hardly make out her words* *holds a third knife towards them as a threat* You better come up with three good, believable reasons why I shouldn't kill you right now on her feet. For each one of you. Or you all dioe, And unlike my friends, I have no mercy* *uses her wand to call Crystal and Tom*

*Crys and Tom barge in*

OOC: GTG,  night.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *charges in* *puts a knife in Katelyn's dad's forehead and one in her grandmother's forehead killing them* *her voice is so thick with anger they can hardly make out her words* *holds a third knife towards them as a threat* You better come up with three good, believable reasons why I shouldn't kill you right now on her feet. For each one of you. Or you all dioe, And unlike my friends, I have no mercy* *uses her wand to call Crystal and Tom*
> 
> *Crys and Tom barge in*
> 
> OOC: GTG,  night.



Katelyn's Aunt:*stays quiet*

Katelyn's Grandfather:I am pure blood,I believe only great witches and wizards deserve to be taught,and.....I'm wise?

Nick:*ignores his reasons and looks Fiona in the eyes trying to look confident but really frightened and says his own in a steady voice* I've never wanted to harm anyone in any way especially my cousin,I don't wish to be involved with Voldemort,and I never want to see harm done to my younger cousin Katelyn Anderson or inflict that pain to her.

Ooc: Night!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sorry for not posting, been sick.

Fiona: *glares at the grandfather* Obviously you have no idea who you're talking to _and_ don't care about Katelyn or you wouldn't have given us stupid answers. *glances at Tom* Would you like the honor?

Tom: All right. *throws his knife and kills the grandfather*

Fiona: *glances at Nick* I have to at least let you live until we're finished with everyone else or the most merciful of us *glances at Crystal* -but not by much mind you- would be mad at me. *looks over the rest* Who's next?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for not posting, been sick.
> 
> Fiona: *glares at the grandfather* Obviously you have no idea who you're talking to and don't care about Katelyn or you wouldn't have given us stupid answers. *glances at Tom* Would you like the honor?
> 
> Tom: All right. *throws his knife and kills the grandfather*
> 
> Fiona: *glances at Nick* I have to at least let you live until we're finished with everyone else or the most merciful of us *glances at Crystal* -but not by much mind you- would be mad at me. *looks over the rest* Who's next?



Ooc:It's cool,sorry you were/are sick!Happy Late Thanksgiving though!And these are the rest of the people in the house.

Nick:*nods*

*Katelyn's old bully Greg stands*

Greg: I'm not going to try and save myself.I just want you,who's alive I suppose,to know I absolutely dispise Katelyn Anderson.Ever since she was little she's been nothing but a freak and a waste of talent.She use to say she dreamed of being a famous muggle for pete's sake!If it were up to me she would have already been dead tonight,you are fools to even pretend to care for her.She should have never been born,or given her powers.Everyone's lives would be so much better without her,and if our spies are correct she believes it herself.Why can't we just get rid of the scum?

*Two more bullies,Katelyn's great aunt and her other couson stand up and agree with him*

Katelyn:*sniffs and lets go of Jo**wipes away some of her tears and tries to smile a little* Tanks Jo,you really don't know how much I needed that right now.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It's cool,sorry you were/are sick!Happy Late Thanksgiving though!And these are the rest of the people in the house.
> 
> Nick:*nods*
> 
> *Katelyn's old bully Greg stands*
> 
> Greg: I'm not going to try and save myself.I just want you,who's alive I suppose,to know I absolutely dispise Katelyn Anderson.Ever since she was little she's been nothing but a freak and a waste of talent.She use to say she dreamed of being a famous muggle for pete's sake!If it were up to me she would have already been dead tonight,you are fools to even pretend to care for her.She should have never been born,or given her powers.Everyone's lives would be so much better without her,and if our spies are correct she believes it herself.Why can't we just get rid of the scum?
> 
> *Two more bullies,Katelyn's great aunt and her other couson stand up and agree with him*
> 
> Katelyn:*sniffs and lets go of Jo**wipes away some of her tears and tries to smile a little* Tanks Jo,you really don't know how much I needed that right now.



Fiona: *nods her head at Crystal* She killed the footpad bully person whatwashisname you sent to murder her, but not after she wheedled out the information on this place from him. Just thought you'd like to know who betrayed you before you died. *to Crystal, though venomously for the people*  Would you like to do some more good work for the world and end the lives of treasonous death eater scum?

Crystal: *shrugs* *harshly* Why not. *kills the others except for Nick* *in her normal voice* Sooo glad were almot done. What a night. *retrieves her knives in the room* *pulls out a cloth* *wipes them all clean* *puts them away* 

Tom: *finds his knives* *cleans his off and puts them away* *in his regular voice* I just hope Katelyn understands.

Fiona: *retrieves her knives* *cleans them off* *in her regular voice*We did what we had to. Not just for her, but for everyone else. I'm surprised it's you that's whining and not Wind over there. No offense Wind. I only meant that you don't do this sort of thing on a regular basis.

Tom: I'm not whining! I know my job, I know my place! I'm just unsure of whether it'll be appreciated. And of what Princess will say........

Crystal: None taken. Warrior, Dagger, save your lover's quarrel for home, will you? Princess and I, we've been in the same boat for years. Trust me, she'll be okay. *shakes her head* *to Nick* Yes, I know the codenames are stupid, but protection's protection. We only really use them to refer to people. *to Dagger* Dagger, Warrior and I will chat with Nick here. Will you go fetch the other weapons?

Fiona: *shakes off her embarressment* Please tell me you have all your claws. Those things are a pain to get out.

Crystal: Yes, I got them all.

Fiona: *relieved* Thank goodness. *starts down the stairs*

Crystal: *calls after her* Watch where you're going! Try not to slip! Can't afford injuries or anything on our clothes.

Fiona: *calls back* I think it's a little late for that part, but I'll try not to get hurt.

Crystal: *shakes her head* *sits, pulling Tom down with her* *to Nick* Now Nick, why don't you sit down? This isn't an interrogation. The fact of the matter is, we'd like to believe you, as you might have guessed, we're friends of Katelyn, but frankly, we have enough experience to know not to trust people easily. We all have our individual stories of how life sucks and so on. I forgot my Veritaserum at home, so we'll just have to do this the old fashioned way. But Dagger, she's intense all the time, so I thought an environment without her would be calmer for our chat. So mainly I'm just going to ask you questions about the past.

My first being who in the world are you and what was your relationship to Katelyn like?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *nods her head at Crystal* She killed the footpad bully person whatwashisname you sent to murder her, but not after she wheedled out the information on this place from him. Just thought you'd like to know who betrayed you before you died. *to Crystal, though venomously for the people*  Would you like to do some more good work for the world and end the lives of treasonous death eater scum?
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* *harshly* Why not. *kills the others except for Nick* *in her normal voice* Sooo glad were almot done. What a night. *retrieves her knives in the room* *pulls out a cloth* *wipes them all clean* *puts them away*
> 
> Tom: *finds his knives* *cleans his off and puts them away* *in his regular voice* I just hope Katelyn understands.
> 
> Fiona: *retrieves her knives* *cleans them off* *in her regular voice*We did what we had to. Not just for her, but for everyone else. I'm surprised it's you that's whining and not Wind over there. No offense Wind. I only meant that you don't do this sort of thing on a regular basis.
> 
> Tom: I'm not whining! I know my job, I know my place! I'm just unsure of whether it'll be appreciated. And of what Princess will say........
> 
> Crystal: None taken. Warrior, Dagger, save your lover's quarrel for home, will you? Princess and I, we've been in the same boat for years. Trust me, she'll be okay. *shakes her head* *to Nick* Yes, I know the codenames are stupid, but protection's protection. We only really use them to refer to people. *to Dagger* Dagger, Warrior and I will chat with Nick here. Will you go fetch the other weapons?
> 
> Fiona: *shakes off her embarressment* Please tell me you have all your claws. Those things are a pain to get out.
> 
> Crystal: Yes, I got them all.
> 
> Fiona: *relieved* Thank goodness. *starts down the stairs*
> 
> Crystal: *calls after her* Watch where you're going! Try not to slip! Can't afford injuries or anything on our clothes.
> 
> Fiona: *calls back* I think it's a little late for that part, but I'll try not to get hurt.
> 
> Crystal: *shakes her head* *sits, pulling Tom down with her* *to Nick* Now Nick, why don't you sit down? This isn't an interrogation. The fact of the matter is, we'd like to believe you, as you might have guessed, we're friends of Katelyn, but frankly, we have enough experience to know not to trust people easily. We all have our individual stories of how life sucks and so on. I forgot my Veritaserum at home, so we'll just have to do this the old fashioned way. But Dagger, she's intense all the time, so I thought an environment without her would be calmer for our chat. So mainly I'm just going to ask you questions about the past.
> 
> My first being who in the world are you and what was your relationship to Katelyn like?



Nick:*nods*WHos's princess?*shakes his head and quickly answers her question still a little frightened*Well,I'm Katelyn's cousin and our relationship has always been alright.We did have a few fights but all families do,I treated her like a sister.I teased her,I pulled jokes on her and I tried to protect her.*sighs and pinches the bridge of his nose* Obviously I've done a rotten job for the long run.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*nods*WHos's princess?*shakes his head and quickly answers her question still a little frightened*Well,I'm Katelyn's cousin and our relationship has always been alright.We did have a few fights but all families do,I treated her like a sister.I teased her,I pulled jokes on her and I tried to protect her.*sighs and pinches the bridge of his nose* Obviously I've done a rotten job for the long run.



Tom: *shortly, indicating the topic is not up for discussion* Princess is someone I care about.

Crystal: *nods slowly* Yes, we happen to know what having siblings is like. Hmm. Sounds believable. I'm curious now, did you go to Hogwarts like Katelyn? I remember a lot of people I may be able to think of you. What house were you in?

Johanna: *shrugs* No problem. A lot of people rag on the Hufflepuffs, but we're helpful and hardworking, and sometimes you need that more than you need courage or intelligence or cunning.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *shortly, indicating the topic is not up for discussion* Princess is someone I care about.
> 
> Crystal: *nods slowly* Yes, we happen to know what having siblings is like. Hmm. Sounds believable. I'm curious now, did you go to Hogwarts like Katelyn? I remember a lot of people I may be able to think of you. What house were you in?
> 
> Johanna: *shrugs* No problem. A lot of people rag on the Hufflepuffs, but we're helpful and hardworking, and sometimes you need that more than you need courage or intelligence or cunning.



Nick:*shakes his head* I only went to Hogwarts for my first year,I was a Gryffindor like Kate,but then my mum pulled us out and she taught us herself.

Katelyn:*nods**speaks quietly* I never said anything bad about Hufflepuffs.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*shakes his head* I only went to Hogwarts for my first year,I was a Gryffindor like Kate,but then my mum pulled us out and she taught us herself.
> 
> Katelyn:*nods**speaks quietly* I never said anything bad about Hufflepuffs.



Johanna: I know you didn't. You're not that kind of person.

Crystal: *nods* We probably wouldn't have met then. At least you weren't a bloody Slytherin. I think we're almost finished here. We don't try to be bad  or evil really, we just have people worth protecting, and sometimes you have to do things to protect them. *shakes herself* Right. My next question, did you ever intentionally hurt or want to hurt Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I know you didn't. You're not that kind of person.
> 
> Crystal: *nods* We probably wouldn't have met then. At least you weren't a bloody Slytherin. I think we're almost finished here. We don't try to be bad  or evil really, we just have people worth protecting, and sometimes you have to do things to protect them. *shakes herself* Right. My next question, did you ever intentionally hurt or want to hurt Katelyn?



Katelyn:*shrugs**picks up her sleeve a bit and sees her arm is bleeding a bit still**whispers* I'll be right back. *walks to her bathroom and looks for where she put the bandages ignoring her reflection as best as she can*

Nick:Absolutely not.I've never hurt Katelyn,physically or verbally,and I've never wanted to.I had no idea Marcus went after Katelyn until after he was gone and her father told us,if I had known I would have stopped him.I hate knowing she might be harmed.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs**picks up her sleeve a bit and sees her arm is bleeding a bit still**whispers* I'll be right back. *walks to her bathroom and looks for where she put the bandages ignoring her reflection as best as she can*
> 
> Nick:Absolutely not.I've never hurt Katelyn,physically or verbally,and I've never wanted to.I had no idea Marcus went after Katelyn until after he was gone and her father told us,if I had known I would have stopped him.I hate knowing she might be harmed.



Johanna: *nods*

Crystal: Right, one more, and just in time too. If you had to, would you die to save her?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *nods*
> 
> Crystal: Right, one more, and just in time too. If you had to, would you die to save her?



Nick:*nods* Yes,I would.If dying myself would protect her I'd do it.I've lived longer than her and she'd be fine and happy with you guys,her real family.*sighs*

Katelyn:*finds them and puts one where she's bleeding**puts them up and finally glances at the mirror**frowns when she sees al the bruises and scraps again**mutters* I probably deserved all this.*sighs and walks back out still upset*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*nods* Yes,I would.If dying myself would protect her I'd do it.I've lived longer than her and she's obviously fine and happy with you guys,her real family.*sighs*
> 
> Katelyn:*finds them and puts one where she's bleeding**puts them up and finally glances at the mirror**frowns when she sees al the bruises and scraps again**mutters* I probably deserved all this.*sighs and walks back out still upset*



Crystal: Congradulations, you get to live. I believe you're a friend of Kate's and truthful, and even if he *nods to Tom* doesn't, he doesn't get to make the call.

Tom: That's great and all Wind, but what happens now?

Fiona: *comes back* Finished.

Crystal: He's clean.

Fiona: Well, what happens now? Can we just go home? Katelyn will probably notice our abscence.

Johanna: Before I met you, before I lost my memories, I used to wonder why bad things happened to good people. You know? But now I look at things in a different light.

OOC: Do you want them to bring Nick back or what?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Congradulations, you get to live. I believe you're a friend of Kate's and truthful, and even if he *nods to Tom* doesn't, he doesn't get to make the call.
> 
> Tom: That's great and all Wind, but what happens now?
> 
> Fiona: *comes back* Finished.
> 
> Crystal: He's clean.
> 
> Fiona: Well, what happens now? Can we just go home? Katelyn will probably notice our abscence.
> 
> Johanna: Before I met you, before I lost my memories, I used to wonder why bad things happened to good people. You know? But now I look at things in a different light.
> 
> OOC: Do you want them to bring Nick back or what?



Katelyn:*tilts her head confuced as what she means**hears her stomach growl and blushes in embarrassment**holds up a finger asking her to wait a minute and runs downstairs to the kitchen**just grabs a water and looks around confuced seeing noone**mutters* I thought Tom would be in here waiting for dinner.*runs upstairs still confuced but waits for her to elaborate*

Nick:*smiles*

Ooc: Hm,what do you think about bringing him back then he can leave and go someplace else?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tilts her head confuced as what she means**hears her stomach growl and blushes in embarrassment**holds up a finger asking her to wait a minute and runs downstairs to the kitchen**just grabs a water and looks around confuced seeing noone**mutters* I thought Tom would be in here waiting for dinner.*runs upstairs still confuced but waits for her to elaborate*
> 
> Nick:*smiles*
> 
> Ooc: Hm,what do you think about bringing him back then he can leave and go someplace else?



Johanna: Some nights, I wouldn't be able to go to sleep because Tom was on a mission and I was so scared he wouldn't come back, or that someone would discover he wasn't really home ill.  When Cedric Diggory died I wondered why it had to be the Hufflepuff house that lost a member and not the Slytherins. I used to wonder why all of that stuff happened to Harry. That guy has some bad luck. I was usually in the middle of fights both at home and at school, and I wondered why people must fight because of me. I used to wonder why every time something remotely bad happened to me or my own. Then I realized that there isn't anyone saying, "I'm going to make something bad happen to this person today." I realized that it wasn't my fault either. I realized that sometimes bad things happen, and sometimes good things happen. I discovered a lot about life is out of our control, But I learned we cann choose how to react to it. We can choose to ride the crazy boat ride that life is as best as we can, or we can choose to fight it all the way.

Crystal: Hey Nick, wanna come with us? We're going home. You might see Kate.

OOC: GTG night.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Some nights, I wouldn't be able to go to sleep because Tom was on a mission and I was so scared he wouldn't come back, or that someone would discover he wasn't really home ill.  When Cedric Diggory died I wondered why it had to be the Hufflepuff house that lost a member and not the Slytherins. I used to wonder why all of that stuff happened to Harry. That guy has some bad luck. I was usually in the middle of fights both at home and at school, and I wondered why people must fight because of me. I used to wonder why every time something remotely bad happened to me or my own. Then I realized that there isn't anyone saying, "I'm going to make something bad happen to this person today." I realized that it wasn't my fault either. I realized that sometimes bad things happen, and sometimes good things happen. I discovered a lot about life is out of our control, But I learned we cann choose how to react to it. We can choose to ride the crazy boat ride that life is as best as we can, or we can choose to fight it all the way.
> 
> Crystal: Hey Nick, wanna come with us? We're going home. You might see Kate.
> 
> OOC: GTG night.



Katelyn:*nods thinking about what she said**says quietly* That's really smart Jo.*smiles a bit but then remembers about downstairs**looks at her confuced forgetting about hiding her face and says just as quietly as before* Where's Tom?Or Fi too because they're usually together.

Nick:Um,sure.But where is your home?

Ooc:Night!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods thinking about what she said**says quietly* That's really smart Jo.*smiles a bit but then remembers about downstairs**looks at her confuced forgetting about hiding her face and says just as quietly as before* Where's Tom?Or Fi too because they're usually together.
> 
> Nick:Um,sure.But where is your home?
> 
> Ooc:Night!



Crystal: It's not far. We got a place in Mullingar.

Johanna: I'm not sure. But past experience tells me they're probably making out somewhere, so I wouldn't worry about it. *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It's not far. We got a place in Mullingar.
> 
> Johanna: I'm not sure. But past experience tells me they're probably making out somewhere, so I wouldn't worry about it. *grins*



Katelyn:*bites her lip from laughing and nods**thinks about not seeing Crystal but forgets it telling herself she's probably in her room*

Nick:*nods* I've been to Mullingar before,it's cool.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip from laughing and nods**thinks about not seeing Crystal but forgets it telling herself she's probably in her room*
> 
> Nick:*nods* I've been to Mullingar before,it's cool.



Crystal: Ready? *nods to Fiona and Tom* They can apparate.

Tom: I'll get us all there.

Fiona: Can we apparate outside of the house? I need to check on the horses. 

Tom: *rolls his eyes* Your wish is my command. *grins jokingly at her*

Crystal: Can we just go?

Fiona: *grabs Crystal's hand and then Tom's*

Tom: *extends his hand* Using Side-long Apparaition for you guys. Coming?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Ready? *nods to Fiona and Tom* They can apparate.
> 
> Tom: I'll get us all there.
> 
> Fiona: Can we apparate outside of the house? I need to check on the horses.
> 
> Tom: *rolls his eyes* Your wish is my command. *grins jokingly at her*
> 
> Crystal: Can we just go?
> 
> Fiona: *grabs Crystal's hand and then Tom's*
> 
> Tom: *extends his hand* Using Side-long Apparaition for you guys. Coming?



Nick:*nods* Sure. *takes his hand*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*nods* Sure. *takes his hand*



*they apparate to the manor's backyard*

Fiona: *heads off to the stables, Tom in tow*

Crystal: Now that  we're safe, I guess I can explain some things. The girl, she's my sister, Fi. The girl we mentioned as Princess, that's his sister. Fi and him, they're in love. He's a little more protective of them both than the others. And as any good friend, I watch over everyone as well. This is Whitmore Manor. We, Katelyn, and a few more of our friends live here. *walks to the door of the manor* Wanna come in?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> *they apparate to the manor's backyard*
> 
> Fiona: *heads off to the stables, Tom in tow*
> 
> Crystal: Now that  we're safe, I guess I can explain some things. The girl, she's my sister, Fi. The girl we mentioned as Princess, that's his sister. Fi and him, they're in love. He's a little more protective of them both than the others. And as any good friend, I watch over everyone as well. This is Whitmore Manor. We, Katelyn, and a few more of our friends live here. *walks to the door of the manor* Wanna come in?



Nick:*nods* Sure,if it's alright.

Katelyn:*sighs and lets her hair fall out of it's ponytail**runs her hand through it and lets it fall past her shoulders*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*nods* Sure,if it's alright.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs and lets her hair fall out of it's ponytail**runs her hand through it and lets it fall past her shoulders*



Crystal: Come on in. *holds the door open for him and goes in* Oh, that's better. December is chilly. I can call Kate if you want. *goes to the fridge and opens up the door* I'm hungry now. What do we have?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Come on in. *holds the door open for him and goes in* Oh, that's better. December is chilly. I can call Kate if you want. *goes to the fridge and opens up the door* I'm hungry now. What do we have?



Nick:*walks in and closes the door**looks around in awe* You live here?How?You can't possible be older than seventeen,and I know Katelyn isn't an adult yet. *pauses* Oh,and could you call her?Or I could go find her.*looks inside the living room and smiles at the decorations,presents and how it looks like a real family lives here*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:*walks in and closes the door**looks around in awe* You live here?How?You can't possible be older than seventeen,and I know Katelyn isn't an adult yet. *pauses* Oh,and could you call her?Or I could go find her.*looks inside the living room and smiles at the decorations,presents and how it looks like a real family lives here*



Crystal: I'm sixteen. But one of our friends is seventeen. I'll inherit the place next year maybe. *talking to herself* Fi is........twelve? I think so, twelve or thirteen. Katelyn I think is fourteen or fifteen, Tom and Jo are fifteen, Jackson's fifteen or sixteen....... *comes back to the present* Hmm? Oh, I'll call her. Katelyn! Brought a friend here!

Johanna: There's Crystal, maybe she'll know where Tom and Fiona are.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: I'm sixteen. But one of our friends is seventeen. I'll inherit the place next year maybe. *talking to herself* Fi is........twelve? I think so, twelve or thirteen. Katelyn I think is fourteen or fifteen, Tom and Jo are fifteen, Jackson's fifteen or sixteen....... *comes back to the present* Hmm? Oh, I'll call her. Katelyn! Brought a friend here!
> 
> Johanna: There's Crystal, maybe she'll know where Tom and Fiona are.



Nick:Oh,I understand now.Well you have a lovely home none the less.*continues to look around waiting for Katelyn trying not to look nervous*

Katelyn:*nods and walks slowly downstairs feeling more pain from running earlier in her legs**barely glances at Nick not wanting to meet a potential stranger and walks next to Crystal*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:Oh,I understand now.Well you have a lovely home none the less.*continues to look around waiting for Katelyn trying not to look nervous*
> 
> Katelyn:*nods and walks slowly downstairs feeling more pain from running earlier in her legs**barely glances at Nick not wanting to meet a potential stranger and walks next to Crystal*



Johanna: Hey Crystal! Where's Tom and Fiona?

Crystal: Checking on the horses.

Johanna: Oh, I forgot we had horses!

Crystal: *repeats* You forgot we had horses? Johanna, you see them everytime we go outside to play Quidditch. Hey Katelyn. Doing okay? Guys, this is Nick.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Hey Crystal! Where's Tom and Fiona?
> 
> Crystal: Checking on the horses.
> 
> Johanna: Oh, I forgot we had horses!
> 
> Crystal: *repeats* You forgot we had horses? Johanna, you see them everytime we go outside to play Quidditch. Hey Katelyn. Doing okay? Guys, this is Nick.



Katelyn:*nods and turns to Nick about to wave when she realizes who he is*

Nick:*smiles at her* Hey Katie,long time no see.*turns to Johanna* It's nice to meet you,I'm Nicholas Anderson

Katelyn:*looks at him shocked*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and turns to Nick about to wave when she realizes who he is*
> 
> Nick:*smiles at her* Hey Katie,long time no see.*turns to Johanna* It's nice to meet you,I'm Nicholas Anderson
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at him shocked*



Johanna: Johanna Norrington. Most people just call me Jo though.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Johanna Norrington. Most people just call me Jo though.



Nick:Nice to meet you Jo,I don't care if you give me a nickname or anything.Call me anything you want.

Katelyn:*thinks: _So he is where I got my whole nickname thing from_.**turns to Crystal and says quietly* How did he get here?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Nick:Nice to meet you Jo,I don't care if you give me a nickname or anything.Call me anything you want.
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks: _So he is where I got my whole nickname thing from_.**turns to Crystal and says quietly* How did he get here?



Crystal: *in a low voice* Um, Tom, Fi and I brought him. He was the only one that spoke out against your scum family's plan to kill you. I told Tom and Fi what happened with Marcus and my fear that tthey were going to come attack us, so Tom, Fi and I sort of raided the place in Delvin and -there's no kind way to say it- killed everyone there except Nick to protect the manor and the people living here.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *in a low voice* Um, Tom, Fi and I brought him. He was the only one that spoke out against your scum family's plan to kill you. I told Tom and Fi what happened with Marcus and my fear that tthey were going to come attack us, so Tom, Fi and I sort of raided the place in Delvin and -there's no kind way to say it- killed everyone there except Nick to protect the manor and the people living here.



Katelyn:*looks at her blankly with her jaw dropped a bit**says slowly and quietly* You....killed....my...family?

Nick: *pipes in* And some of your old bullies,it was really amazing that they risked their lives to prot-

Katelyn:*turns to him and says a little louder and angrily* And you were involved with them?You were part of the group that tried to kill me?*starts walking towards him raising her voice* Do you see me right now?I'm covered in cuts,bruises and scrapes!My legs are completely purple from being thrown onto the ground and falling!My back is probably worse off and my face won't be healed for ages!If it weren't for that group you were with I would be fine!

Nick:*backs away a bit from her scared even though he's older and stronger* Kate,I was against them!I had no idea-

Katelyn: Let me finish!Because of you three of my closest friends had to go after you guys and risk their own safety because you were threatening me and maybe my _real_ family!

Nick:*just stands there looking her in the eyes listening*

Katelyn:*finally gets close to him and says quietly again* But you did stick up for me,I'm safe for now,my family is safe for the time being,and I have my cousin back.Thank-you Nick.*wraps her arms around him*

Nick:*chuckles and hugs her**jokes* That wasn't exactly how I expected you to react.That made no sense at all by the way.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and giggles*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her blankly with her jaw dropped a bit**says slowly and quietly* You....killed....my...family?
> 
> Nick: *pipes in* And some of your old bullies,it was really amazing that they risked their lives to prot-
> 
> Katelyn:*turns to him and says a little louder and angrily* And you were involved with them?You were part of the group that tried to kill me?*starts walking towards him raising her voice* Do you see me right now?I'm covered in cuts,bruises and scrapes!My legs are completely purple from being thrown onto the ground and falling!My back is probably worse off and my face won't be healed for ages!If it weren't for that group you were with I would be fine!
> 
> Nick:*backs away a bit from her scared even though he's older and stronger* Kate,I was against them!I had no idea-
> 
> Katelyn: Let me finish!Because of you three of my closest friends had to go after you guys and risk their own safety because you were threatening me and maybe my _real_ family!
> 
> Nick:*just stands there looking her in the eyes listening*
> 
> Katelyn:*finally gets close to him and says quietly again* But you did stick up for me,I'm safe for now,my family is safe for the time being,and I have my cousin back.Thank-you Nick.*wraps her arms around him*
> 
> Nick:*chuckles and hugs her**jokes* That wasn't exactly how I expected you to react.That made no sense at all by the way.
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and giggles*



Crystal: *sighs in relief* I thought there was going to be some destruction. I thought I was going to have to keep the manor from exploding.

Johanna: *turns to Crystal* So you got Tom and Fi and you went on a killing spree?

Crystal: Well, there's one way to put it.

Johanna: You risked their lives?

Crystal: And mine as well. _I_ got us in. And you're forgetting that (a, it was to protect all of us and (b, Tom and Fiona are death eater hunters. They do this for a living.

Johanna: I know what they do, but still. Fiona isn't even a teenager yet. Why do you keep exposing her to more violence when she's not working? I thought you were supposed to be taking care of her!

Crystal: I'm doing the best I can! I'm not her parent. Cut me some slack!

Johanna: If this is your best, it's sucking. Are you sure your're doing it right?

Crystal: *storms over to Johanna and speaks harshly in her face* My parents are dead. You may have forgotten, but I haven't. My "father" tried to kill Fi when she was a child. And they disowned me. I'd say I'm doing a pretty good job comparitively. And it wasn't I who first exposed Fiona to violence.

Johanna: *looks down at the floor* I went too far.

Crystal: *tersely* Yeah. You did. I'm sixteen. You're fifteen. I have more seniority and more experience. So until you can match me, don't critizcize my decisions. *walks to the back door, throws it open and storms out*

Johanna: I went too far. I shouldn't have challenged her.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *sighs in relief* I thought there was going to be some destruction. I thought I was going to have to keep the manor from exploding.
> 
> Johanna: *turns to Crystal* So you got Tom and Fi and you went on a killing spree?
> 
> Crystal: Well, there's one way to put it.
> 
> Johanna: You risked their lives?
> 
> Crystal: And mine as well. I got us in. And you're forgetting that (a, it was to protect all of us and (b, Tom and Fiona are death eater hunters. They do this for a living.
> 
> Johanna: I know what they do, but still. Fiona isn't even a teenager yet. Why do you keep exposing her to more violence whewn she's not working? I thought you were supposed to be taking care of her!
> 
> Crystal: I'm doing the best I can! I'm not her parent. Cut me some slack!
> 
> Johanna: If this is your best, it's sucking. Are you sure your're doing it right?
> 
> Crystal: *storms over to Johanna and speaks harshly in her face* My parents are dead. You may have forgotten, but I haven't. My "father" tried to kill Fi when she was a child. And they disowned me. I'd say I'm doing a pretty good job comparitively. And it wasn't I who first exposed Fiona to violence.
> 
> Johanna: *looks down at the floor* I went too far.
> 
> Crystal: *tersely* Yeah. You did. I'm sixteen. You're fifteen. I have more seniority and more experience. So until you can match me, don't critizcize my decisions. *walks to the back door, throws it open and storms out*
> 
> Johanna: I went too far. I shouldn't have challenged her.



Katelyn:*lets go of Nick and walks over to her**puts her hand on her shoulder and says quietly* It's alright,you didnt't know she would react so badly.You probably just plucked a nerve.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lets go of Nick and walks over to her**puts her hand on her shoulder and says quietly* It's alright,you didnt't know she would react so badly.You probably just plucked a nerve.



Johanna: Maybe.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Maybe.



Katelyn:*nods and walks over to the fridge**grabs an apple and water**hops on the counter and eats quietly*

Nick:*sits at the counter* So how many kids live here exactly?

Katelyn:*eats some of her apple and thinks**swallows and says softly* Well,around eight people stay here always then a couple of our friends stay here but they don't live here.So in total theres like twelve people here.

Nick:Woah,full house.

Katelyn:*shrugs and continues to eat*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *walks until she finds a hill and sits down on top of it*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her food and drink**walks in to the Living Room and sits on the coach**twirls her hair in her fingers*

Nick:*walks over and sits by her* Love the hair by the way.*sees her bucket list and grabs it**reads it over*


----------



## jessidoll

Nick:*laughs after finishes reading her list**teases her* Fall incredibly and hopelessly in love?Guess you're still a hopeless romantic then?

Katelyn:*sticks her tongue out at him childishly and grabs her list**talks quietly* I'm not a hopeless romantic,I just dream about having amazing and cute memories with someone special.

Nick:*laughs again* That's the definition of a hopeless romantic Katie!

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and puts her list away**lays down so her head is in his lap,grabs his hand and actually smiles remembering how she did this when she was younger*

Nick:*rubs her head with his empty hand and says softly,not teasing* So who do plan to share these cute memories with?

Katelyn:*blushes and shrugs* I dunno.

Nick:Then why did you blush?

Katelyn:*sighs and closes her eyes getting sleepy from him rubbing her head and her whole day's activities* I'm in a relationship,and I want to say I'll have those memories with him but...

Nick:*finishes for her* You're scared. Aren't you?

Katelyn:*bites her lip and nods* Yeah,I just don't want to jinx it,or say something like I plan on spending years with him and scaring him away.There's just so much that can happen from me getting ahead of myself.

Nick:*smiles a bit* You're in love.

Katelyn:*blushes again* Yes.That's why I can't say anything to him. I've already been hurt and I'm very scared now,the last thing I need is the guy I love to leave me again with a broken heart.*yawns* I'm really glad to have you back Nicky.

Nick:*chuckles* I'm glad to have you back too Katie.

Katelyn:*says very groggily almost asleep,like a toddler about to take a nap* Will you stay here?

Nick:*nods even though her eyes are closed* I'll stay for a bit,but not long.

Katelyn:*nods slowly* That's fine.*yawns again**says even quieter than their whole conversation almost asleep* 'Night Nicky,I love you.

Nick:*kisses her forehead and sits upstraight* 'Night Katie,I love you.

Katelyn:*finally falls asleep still holding his hand*

Nick:*chuckles and looks around**carefully grabs the remote to the television and turns it too a soccer game**turns it down so she won't wake up*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*talks in her sleep* Harry... *smiles a bit*

Nick:*shakes his head at her dreaming about a boy**finishes the game and sees it's getting really late**frowns and sighs**shakes Katelyn's shoulder* Kate,wake-up.

Katelyn:No,I need sleep.*covers her eyes with her arm*

Nick:C'mon Katelyn.It's time to wake-up.

Katelyn:*whines quietly* No...

Nick:*says in a stern tone* Katelyn Michelle Anderson,you need to wake up.

Katelyn:*sighs and opens her eyes slowly* You're eighteen,how can you sound like a father?*sits up and rubs her eyes**looks around* Did anyone come in here?

Nick:*shakes his head* No,your friend Crystal is still off somewhere and I haven't met anyone new.

Katelyn:*frowns* I'll go look for her if she doesn't come back soon.*stands up and stretches*

Nick:*nods and stands* Well,I should go. *starts to walk towards the front door*

Katelyn:*goes wide-eyed and runs to the front door**blocks his way to the door and says quietly* Why are you leaving already?

Nick:*sighs and runs a hand through his hair* I have to Kate,I need to sort some things out with Dumbledore.I'll write you when I can.*tries to go around her*

Katelyn:*steps in his way again* Why do you need to leave now though?And why do you need to talk to Dumbledore?

Nick:Well I need to talk to him about who your guardian is going to be.And I can't stay because I only got to come to see you.

Katelyn:*tilts her head* Why do I need a guardian?

Nick:Katelyn most,if not all,of our family are dead.There's no one to take care of you and your friends can't keep you forever.Hopefully if Dumbledore approves you'll be bale to live with me during the summer.

Katelyn: *frowns thinking about leaving everyone but stays silent*

Nick:*hugs her* I'll miss you Kate,I promise I'll write as soon as I can with the news.

Katelyn:*wraps her arms around him and nods**mumbles with tears in her eyes* So I'll see you soon?

Nick:*kisses her cheek and lets go of her* Very soon.I love you cuz.

Katelyn:*wipes her eyes and giggles* I love you too.*waves goodbye when he leaves and shuts the door**sighs and looks around**thinks: _I guess I'll wait a bit then if I don't see Crys I'll go looking for her_**nods to herself and walks in to the Living room again*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *searching around the house* I can't find it!

Johanna: Well then maybe you shouldn't have left it lying around and put it back where it belonged!

Tom: Don't you have an apology letter to write or something before Crystal kills you?

Johanna: *walks off*

Crystal: *strolling through the orchard in their backyard*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *searching around the house* I can't find it!
> 
> Johanna: Well then maybe you shouldn't have left it lying around and put it back where it belonged!
> 
> Tom: Don't you have an apology letter to write or something before Crystal kills you?
> 
> Johanna: *walks off*
> 
> Crystal: *strolling through the orchard in their backyard*



Katelyn:*hears them faintly and shrugs**walks up to her room and grabs her phone and ear buds**puts them in and listens to Ed Sheeran's album**walks down slowly to the living room**grabs her bucket list and a pen**walks in to the kitchen mouthing the words to "Small Bump"**sits down at the counter*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *pulls a pomogranate from the tree* *starts eating* How could Johanna betray me like that? In front of strangers too.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*taps her pencil thinking of something to add to her list**smiles at the song "Kiss Me" since it's her favorite**gets an idea and writes it down*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: I don't understand it!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*adds a few more items and smiles**mumbles* I think I'll have to give me more time for these.*shrugs**takes out her ear buds and lays them and her phone on the counter**looks around and walks to a closet**puts on some boots and a jacket and walks to the backyard*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: I'm doing what I think is right. Why can't she respect that?


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*looks around outside and sighs**coughs and shouts* Crys!Are you still out here?*looks around*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *hears kate* Yeah, I'm coming. *heads towards her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *hears kate* Yeah, I'm coming. *heads towards her*



Katelyn:*sees her and smiles a bit**speaks quietly* You okay?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Still kinda mad and feeling betrayed, but I'll be okay. I'll deal, I put others before myself.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Still kinda mad and feeling betrayed, but I'll be okay. I'll deal, I put others before myself.



Katelyn:*frowns* Sorry you feel that way,I'm sure Johanna didn't mean to make you very angry.Do you think you guys will be alright?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: just had dentist appointment.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: just had dentist appointment.



Ooc: Ugh,that sucks.I hate the dentist!Whenever I go I get nervous that he's going to say something's wrong so I brush my teeth like seven times before I go and I find out nothing is wrong with them.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Oh jeez. I'm back! How much did I miss?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh jeez. I'm back! How much did I miss?



OOC: A lot, I think. How are you?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Let's see, the most recent saga is Tom, Jo and Fi went to Italy to visit Tom's family. During that, Kate got mugged by a bully and Crystal saved her, learned he was sent to kill Kate by Kate's family, and Crystal killed him. They went to the hospital and then went to the mansion. Tom, Jo, and Fi got back, and Crystal, Tom and Fiona went to Katelyn's family's house, raided it and killed everyone except for Kate's cousin Nick, the only good guy. Then they got back with Nick, and Johanna questioned Crystal's decisions and ability to take care of Fiona, so Crystal's still really mad and Jo believes she went too far and is regretful.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: A lot, I think. How are you?



OOC: I'm good  Disney World was good. Was there for 9 days this time instead of 7 because of the free dining plan and it'd be cheaper for 9 than 7. Mind catching me up in the RP or is it too much?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: And that's it pretty much. I mean we talked about Snape and ate gingerbread men, but that's minor.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm good  Disney World was good. Was there for 9 days this time instead of 7 because of the free dining plan and it'd be cheaper for 9 than 7. Mind catching me up in the RP or is it too much?



OOC: Sounds great! Were you there to see the Christmas decorations and stuff? Look ^ for update!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh jeez. I'm back! How much did I miss?



Ooc: Oh my gosh hey Peyton!How was Disney?!Love the new icon by the way!



			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Let's see, the most recent saga is Tom, Jo and Fi went to Italy to visit Tom's family. During that, Kate got mugged by a bully and Crystal saved her, learned he was sent to kill Kate by Kate's family, and Crystal killed him. They went to the hospital and then went to the mansion. Tom, Jo, and Fi got back, and Crystal, Tom and Fiona went to Katelyn's family's house, raided it and killed everyone except for Kate's cousin Nick, the only good guy. Then they got back with Nick, and Johanna questioned Crystal's decisions and ability to take care of Fiona, so Crystal's still really mad and Jo believes she went too far and is regretful.



Ooc:Nice,you got it all!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Let's see, the most recent saga is Tom, Jo and Fi went to Italy to visit Tom's family. During that, Kate got mugged by a bully and Crystal saved her, learned he was sent to kill Kate by Kate's family, and Crystal killed him. They went to the hospital and then went to the mansion. Tom, Jo, and Fi got back, and Crystal, Tom and Fiona went to Katelyn's family's house, raided it and killed everyone except for Kate's cousin Nick, the only good guy. Then they got back with Nick, and Johanna questioned Crystal's decisions and ability to take care of Fiona, so Crystal's still really mad and Jo believes she went too far and is regretful.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: And that's it pretty much. I mean we talked about Snape and ate gingerbread men, but that's minor.



OOC: Ok Thanks. I didn't see that last one there (surprising because it's so big-that's a good thing) Anyways so I'll try to fit back in the best way I can.

Carly: *sits on the couch at the manor in front of the TV, eating some chips.

OOC: That's the best I got.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*shivers outside and says quietly* We should go back in. *looks around quickly and walks back in to the kitchen**sighs when she gets in and takes off her jacket**throws it on the counter and takes off her shoes**walks to a hallway closet and puts the boots away*


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: Oops,double post!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Leaving for homework at anytime.

Crystal: *shrugs* Okay. *goes in* *walks past Johanna without speaking to her or looking at her*

Johanna: *looks at Crys and looks away, her expression unreadable*

Fiona: Hi Carls!

Tom: Hey!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Leaving for homework at anytime.
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Okay. *goes in* *walks past Johanna without speaking to her or looking at her*
> 
> Johanna: *looks at Crys and looks away, her expression unreadable*
> 
> Fiona: Hi Carls!
> 
> Tom: Hey!



Katelyn:*looks after Crys and then Jo**shakes her head and grabs a bottle of water**leans against the counter and drinks quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Leaving for homework at anytime.
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Okay. *goes in* *walks past Johanna without speaking to her or looking at her*
> 
> Johanna: *looks at Crys and looks away, her expression unreadable*
> 
> Fiona: Hi Carls!
> 
> Tom: Hey!



Carly: Hello, Fiona *smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hello, Fiona *smiles*



Fiona: How are you doing? Can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hello, Fiona *smiles*



Katelyn:*hears them and smiles a bit**puts her hair in a messy bun so her new hair colors are shown**throws away her trash and grabs her phone**walks in to the living room with her head down looking at her phone and sits indian style in a chair*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: How are you doing? Can't wait for Christmas!


Carly: I'm good and I can't wait either! How are you, Fi?


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears them and smiles a bit**puts her hair in a messy bun so her new hair colors are shown**throws away her trash and grabs her phone**walks in to the living room with her head down looking at her phone and sits indian style in a chair*



Carly: I like your new hair, kate! *smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, so it's been about three months or so since this started so I've been thinking about 2 things:

a) how this game ends
b) what after

Usually RPs last about 3-5 months and 3-4 threads, if they're successful. So, like every good book, we like to give it an ending. 

I'm not sure how this one will end. The one before ended in a huge Death Eater fight. I'm not sure if we want to do the same thing here or not. Since this is an HP one I think somehow the characters should reconnect with Hogwarts again, whether fighting on Hogwarts grounds and returning to get whatever things there and get on the train home, or running in with the trio, or maybe seeing the group ant the Ministry while we do our own thing.

And then there's the question of what do we do after it's over. There's a few options. We could do the next year of school, but if Carly is a seventh year, then she won't exactly be going to school. We copuld wipe the slate clean and start with year one, which has been thought of before. We could take a break from RP completely. Or we could RP something else. I'm leaning to that idea.

Recently I've been thinking more and more that while this is fun, seeing as we're on a _Disney_ forum that we should be doing a _Disney_ RP. So I came up with some ideas.

1. KK (I started a Disneyland version of the Kingdom Keepers last year, but it failed. We could try again)
2. Someone (I think it was Orreed) came up with an idea for a DCP RP. I don't know much about the DCP, but it could be fun.
3. Cast Members. This could be boring, but maybe like just Rp'ing the daily life of a cast member.
4. POTC pirates. I don't think we would follow a movie storylie, but rather we'd just be on the Black Pearl working for Barbossa or Jack, or hanging out with Elizabeth, or whatever.
5. This idea I came up with myself, what I like to call the D3P or the Disney Park Protection Program. It's like, the characters meet guests and stuff in the park, but secretly the Disney heroes and heroines are protecting the parks from the Disney villains.

Thoughts? Ideas? Questions? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm good and I can't wait either! How are you, Fi?
> 
> 
> Carly: I like your new hair, kate! *smiles*



Fiona: I'm doing pretty good!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'm good and I can't wait either! How are you, Fi?
> 
> Carly: I like your new hair, kate! *smiles*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit keeping her head down**says quietly* Tanks.*puts her phone in her pajama pocket and rolls her eyes when she sees one of her bruises on her leg**puts her hands in her lap and just looks at them staying quiet*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, so it's been about three months or so since this started so I've been thinking about 2 things:
> 
> a) how this game ends
> b) what after
> 
> Usually RPs last about 3-5 months and 3-4 threads, if they're successful. So, like every good book, we like to give it an ending.
> 
> I'm not sure how this one will end. The one before ended in a huge Death Eater fight. I'm not sure if we want to do the same thing here or not. Since this is an HP one I think somehow the characters should reconnect with Hogwarts again, whether fighting on Hogwarts grounds and returning to get whatever things there and get on the train home, or running in with the trio, or maybe seeing the group ant the Ministry while we do our own thing.
> 
> And then there's the question of what do we do after it's over. There's a few options. We could do the next year of school, but if Carly is a seventh year, then she won't exactly be going to school. We copuld wipe the slate clean and start with year one, which has been thought of before. We could take a break from RP completely. Or we could RP something else. I'm leaning to that idea.
> 
> Recently I've been thinking more and more that while this is fun, seeing as we're on a Disney forum that we should be doing a Disney RP. So I came up with some ideas.
> 
> 1. KK (I started a Disneyland version of the Kingdom Keepers last year, but it failed. We could try again)
> 2. Someone (I think it was Orreed) came up with an idea for a DCP RP. I don't know much about the DCP, but it could be fun.
> 3. Cast Members. This could be boring, but maybe like just Rp'ing the daily life of a cast member.
> 4. POTC pirates. I don't think we would follow a movie storylie, but rather we'd just be on the Black Pearl working for Barbossa or Jack, or hanging out with Elizabeth, or whatever.
> 5. This idea I came up with myself, what I like to call the D3P or the Disney Park Protection Program. It's like, the characters meet guests and stuff in the park, but secretly the Disney heroes and heroines are protecting the parks from the Disney villains.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas? Questions? Comments? Concerns?



Ooc: Oh wow,I can't believe we're talking about the end already!This always seems to go by so fast,but I'm not really sure what I want to do.I like all those ideas,especially Disney College Program RP and the Pirates RP!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Oh wow,I can't believe we're talking about the end already!This always seems to go by so fast,but I'm not really sure what I want to do.I like all those ideas,especially Disney College Program RP and the Pirates RP!



OOC: I am being premature, but then, we did start in August and it's almost December.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Um........................bump?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Um........................bump?



Ooc: Sorry! I got really busy and I tried to get on yesterday but I had to go get some Christmas presents for my friends!

Katelyn:*feels something rubbing her cheek and groans knowing it's early**wakes up and rubs her eyes**looks at Darcy who's lying on her chest and frowns* Why'd you wake me up?Can't I just sleep all day today?*groans again when she just hisses at her words and says a little angry* Fine,I'm up.I'll feed you and everyone else in this bloody mansion. *stands up after she jumps off and keeps on her long sleeved shirt and pants to cover all her bruises and everything**walks downstairs to the kitchen grumpily and gives Darcy her food**takes her medicine and starts to cook for herself*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Sorry! I got really busy and I tried to get on yesterday but I had to go get some Christmas presents for my friends!
> 
> Katelyn:*feels something rubbing her cheek and groans knowing it's early**wakes up and rubs her eyes**looks at Darcy who's lying on her chest and frowns* Why'd you wake me up?Can't I just sleep all day today?*groans again when she just hisses at her words and says a little angry* Fine,I'm up.I'll feed you and everyone else in this bloody mansion. *stands up after she jumps off and keeps on her long sleeved shirt and pants to cover all her bruises and everything**walks downstairs to the kitchen grumpily and gives Darcy her food**takes her medicine and starts to cook for herself*



OOC: It's all good.

Tom: *sleeping*

Johanna: *sleeping*

Crystal: *sleeping*

Fiona: *sitting in the kitchen quietly drinking a mug of coffee*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's all good.
> 
> Tom: *sleeping*
> 
> Johanna: *sleeping*
> 
> Crystal: *sleeping*
> 
> Fiona: *sitting in the kitchen quietly drinking a mug of coffee*



Ooc: Yay!

Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast of eggs, bacon and sausage**gives herself a glass of orange juice and sits down at the counter to eat**looks up at Fiona and says quietly* Do you want something to eat? *starts to eat*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Yay!
> 
> Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast of eggs, bacon and sausage**gives herself a glass of orange juice and sits down at the counter to eat**looks up at Fiona and says quietly* Do you want something to eat? *starts to eat*



Fiona: *shakes her head* I'm not hungry.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shakes her head* I'm not hungry.



Katelyn:*nods and finishes her breakfast**cleans the plate and sits back down quietly looking at the granite top**tries to keep her head down*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and finishes her breakfast**cleans the plate and sits back down quietly looking at the granite top**tries to keep her head down*



Fiona: I'm sorry we killed your whole family and didn't tell you we were going to do it beforehand, if you're upset about it. I'm not sorry we did it, I'm just soprry you had to find out about it after the fact. I mean, thewy may have hated you and wanted to kill you, but they were your family. And there's so many ways things could have, should have gone better. I guess we all came from messed up families, except Tom and Johanna. Their folks are all right. But I guess that's why we're the way we are today. We became better people because we looked at our environments and saw that something was wrong, so we were determined to fix it. A lot of people are the products of their environments. But we didn't let them control us, we changed our selves. We chose our own fates. And I think that's important. 

I know a lot of people see me as either a child or a killer, depending on how they've decided to undermine me. Even Johanna, though she's kind, still sees me as a child. I'm not a child, but I'm not really an adult either. I'm not sure what I am. But I am smart. And some people say I have insight. I can see through and every angle of a situation, not that I'm trying to brag or anything. These days, I just try to be whatever I can be that isn't evil.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I'm sorry we killed your whole family and didn't tell you we were going to do it beforehand, if you're upset about it. I'm not sorry we did it, I'm just soprry you had to find out about it after the fact. I mean, thewy may have hated you and wanted to kill you, but they were your family. And there's so many ways things could have, should have gone better. I guess we all came from messed up families, except Tom and Johanna. Their folks are all right. But I guess that's why we're the way we are today. We became better people because we looked at our environments and saw that something was wrong, so we were determined to fix it. A lot of people are the products of their environments. But we didn't let them control us, we changed our selves. We chose our own fates. And I think that's important.
> 
> I know a lot of people see me as either a child or a killer, depending on how they've decided to undermine me. Even Johanna, though she's kind, still sees me as a child. I'm not a child, but I'm not really an adult either. I'm not sure what I am. But I am smart. And some people say I have insight. I can see through and every angle of a situation, not that I'm trying to brag or anything. These days, I just try to be whatever I can be that isn't evil.



Katelyn:*looks up at her for the first time with wide eyes completely forgetting about her face* I'm not angry about that,please don't think that. I'm actually grateful. Now I know there's a lot less people out there who can hurt me. Fi,because of you guys I'm safer.Not just me but everyone here.I'm upset about....other things. But most definitely not about what you guys did. And I'm not sure if this means anything,but I don't see you as a child. And I most definitely don't see you as a killer. When I think of you I see a smart,brave fighter but also I great sister,friend and a person.You're not evil in anyway to me or anyone here,other people might think that but that's because they don't know you as a person. I don't even know everything about you most likely and I know you're an _amazing_ person.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at her for the first time with wide eyes completely forgetting about her face* I'm not angry about that,please don't think that. I'm actually grateful. Now I know there's a lot less people out there who can hurt me. Fi,because of you guys I'm safer.Not just me but everyone here.I'm upset about....other things. But most definitely not about what you guys did. And I'm not sure if this means anything,but I don't see you as a child. And I most definitely don't see you as a killer. When I think of you I see a smart,brave fighter but also I great sister,friend and a person.You're not evil in anyway to me or anyone here,other people might think that but that's because they don't know you as a person. I don't even know everything about you most likely and I know you're an _amazing_ person.



Fiona: *sighs* Okay. I just felt there might need to be an apology. I'm just worried about who I am because.........I know Johanna and Crystal are fighting. About me. I'm not stupid. Jo thinks I should be raised "properly" like she was. Crystal understands my independance. Their fight has........made me doubt. I hate feeling doubt.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *sighs* Okay. I just felt there might need to be an apology. I'm just worried about who I am because.........I know Johanna and Crystal are fighting. About me. I'm not stupid. Jo thinks I should be raised "properly" like she was. Crystal understands my independance. Their fight has........made me doubt. I hate feeling doubt.



Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side a bit* Doubt?What are you doubting?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side a bit* Doubt?What are you doubting?



Fiona: Whether I'm doing the right things.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Whether I'm doing the right things.



Katelyn: *nods slowly thinking* Maybe you're doing the right things for yourself,just not for everyone else. I mean,you can't do everything people want you to do or expect you to.It's not the way you're supposed to be,you can't please everyone.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods slowly thinking* Maybe you're doing the right things for yourself,just not for everyone else. I mean,you can't do everything people want you to do or expect you to.It's not the way you're supposed to be,you can't please everyone.



Fiona: So, what am I supposed to do? How do I choose between thge members of my family? I'm not good at.......expressing my thoughts and emotions all the time, but you and Carls and Jo are as much my sisters as my blood sister is. Jackson's over-protective of everybody, but still a good brother. *snorts* He would have been the most disapproving of Crys and Tom and my escapade to Delvin. And Tom...........I wouldn't call our relationship sibling like, but I'm not really sure what it is.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: So, what am I supposed to do? How do I choose between thge members of my family? I'm not good at.......expressing my thoughts and emotions all the time, but you and Carls and Jo are as much my sisters as my blood sister is. Jackson's over-protective of everybody, but still a good brother. *snorts* He would have been the most disapproving of Crys and Tom and my escapade to Delvin. And Tom...........I wouldn't call our relationship sibling like, but I'm not really sure what it is.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* No one would call your and Tom's relationship sibling like.You two are too cute together to be anything but a couple in my eyes. But that is only my opinion. *sighs* I'm not sure honestly.I would talk to them about it,let them see how you feel. But that's me,you have to do what you think you should do. Maybe you won't have to choose between anyone in the end.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* No one would call your and Tom's relationship sibling like.You two are too cute together to be anything but a couple in my eyes. But that is only my opinion. *sighs* I'm not sure honestly.I would talk to them about it,let them see how you feel. But that's me,you have to do what you think you should do. Maybe you won't have to choose between anyone in the end.



Fiona: *smiles shyly* Thanks. I guess talking to them would be the best option, but.......it'll be hard. Both girls can be hard headed. Actually, I'm pretty sure everyone here can be hard headed.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *smiles shyly* Thanks. I guess talking to them would be the best option, but.......it'll be hard. Both girls can be hard headed. Actually, I'm pretty sure everyone here can be hard headed.



Katelyn:*giggles a bit* Yeah,I guess we all have our moments. And if you want I could be there with you when you do it,if you need encouragement or anything. I can't promise I'll say anything helpful,or anything at all,but I can try if ya want.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles a bit* Yeah,I guess we all have our moments. And if you want I could be there with you when you do it,if you need encouragement or anything. I can't promise I'll say anything helpful,or anything at all,but I can try if ya want.



Fiona: That would be nice. So how are you holding up? I know life isn't great, not since Crys and I got back probably, but maybe one day it'll get better.

OOC: I think I might have a possible ending for the thread. What if the UM told Tom and Fi that the DE were going to attack Harry and co. at the Ministry so Tom and Fi convinced everyone that they needed to go help Harry and kick death eater butt so they went and either joined them or never let on that they were there to the six but took out death eaters in the Department of Mysteries and teamed up with the Order by that arch thing, and then maybe they witnissed Voldemort come back but they had to leave before the Order found them so they wouldn't find out about the Underground Movement?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: That would be nice. So how are you holding up? I know life isn't great, not since Crys and I got back probably, but maybe one day it'll get better.
> 
> OOC: I think I might have a possible ending for the thread. What if the UM told Tom and Fi that the DE were going to attack Harry and co. at the Ministry so Tom and Fi convinced everyone that they needed to go help Harry and kick death eater butt so they went and either joined them or never let on that they were there to the six but took out death eaters in the Department of Mysteries and teamed up with the Order by that arch thing, and then maybe they witnissed Voldemort come back but they had to leave before the Order found them so they wouldn't find out about the Underground Movement?



Katelyn:*frowns a bit and looks back down at the counter top**shrugs* I'm fine,just a bit down I guess.

Ooc: I like it!So they would all fight with Harry ,Hermione,Ron and all them,or just by themselves against DE?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns a bit and looks back down at the counter top**shrugs* I'm fine,just a bit down I guess.
> 
> Ooc: I like it!So they would all fight with Harry ,Hermione,Ron and all them,or just by themselves against DE?



OOC: Not sure. Whatever we want.

Fiona: Yeah, I get that way too sometimes. But Tom says sometimes we just need to take a deep breath and say "I will not let my sadness take over me." And then he says to do something you love doing. Tom likes to sit down at his piano or pick up one of his other instruments and play.

Tom: That's right, I do. And that's what I say. *to Fiona* Hey love. *kisses her forehead* *grins* Morning Katelyn. You two sure are up early!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Not sure. Whatever we want.
> 
> Fiona: Yeah, I get that way too sometimes. But Tom says sometimes we just need to take a deep breath and say "I will not let my sadness take over me." And then he says to do something you love doing. Tom likes to sit down at his piano or pick up one of his other instruments and play.
> 
> Tom: That's right, I do. And that's what I say. *to Fiona* Hey love. *kisses her forehead* *grins* Morning Katelyn. You two sure are up early!



Ooc: Cool.

Katelyn:*smiles a bit and says a bit more quiet then when she was just talking* That's a very good thing to say to yourself.'G-morning Tom,my cat woke me up earlier and I didn't get much sleep last night so I probably would have woken up early anyway.*stands up* You hungry?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Cool.
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles a bit and says a bit more quiet then when she was just talking* That's a very good thing to say to yourself.'G-morning Tom,my cat woke me up earlier and I didn't get much sleep last night so I probably would have woken up early anyway.*stands up* You hungry?



Tom: I know what that's like, my mum has a cat. It likes to sleep with me. I'm willing to eat if you're willing to cook!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: I know what that's like, my mum has a cat. It likes to sleep with me. I'm willing to eat if you're willing to cook!



Katelyn:*bites her lip from laughing and nods* I'm always up for cooking,I told you that the first day we met. *starts to cook his breakfast*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip from laughing and nods* I'm always up for cooking,I told you that the first day we met. *starts to cook his breakfast*



Tom: *politely* I remembered. I just didn't want to force you if you were tired still.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *politely* I remembered. I just didn't want to force you if you were tired still.



Katelyn:*shrugs* I would have done it anyway,I had to cook for my dad and aunt even if they forced me out of bed. *grabs a plate and fills it with eggs,bacon,sausage and a hash brown**places it on the counter for him* I hope you like it. *sits back down playing with her hair*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I would have done it anyway,I had to cook for my dad and aunt even if they forced me out of bed. *grabs a plate and fills it with eggs,bacon,sausage and a hash brown**places it on the counter for him* I hope you like it. *sits back down playing with her hair*



OOC: That reminds me of Harry haveing to cook for his family

Tom: *eats appreciatively* Mmmmm


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That reminds me of Harry haveing to cook for his family
> 
> Tom: *eats appreciatively* Mmmmm





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Night!



Katelyn:*smiles a bit but stays quiet**uses a hair band from her wrist and puts her hair in a messy ponytail**yawns and rubs her eyes*

Ooc: That's what I thought after I typed it hahaha! Nighty-night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs and makes herself some hot chocolate**sees snow on the ground and snow falling**puts on some boots and one of her sweatshirts from the back of the couch**grabs her mug and walks outside on to the porch without a word**sits on the porch swing with one of her legs under her and looks at all the snow,sipping her drink*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits on the couch and watches TV*

OOC: Trying to jump in again. I've been so busy lately I haven't had time for the RP. I'm lost but I'll try to make it work.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits on the couch and watches TV*
> 
> OOC: Trying to jump in again. I've been so busy lately I haven't had time for the RP. I'm lost but I'll try to make it work.



Ooc: Cool.

Katelyn:*puts her now empty mug on the floor and takes her phone out of her pocket**sees her wallpaper is her,Carly and the boys and smiles a bit**thinks: _I'll have to get a huge group photo of us all on Christmas Eve._**starts to take pictures of the snow everywhere*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Cool.
> 
> Katelyn:*puts her now empty mug on the floor and takes her phone out of her pocket**sees her wallpaper is her,Carly and the boys and smiles a bit**thinks: _I'll have to get a huge group photo of us all on Christmas Eve._**starts to take pictures of the snow everywhere*



Crystal: *reading a book*

Johanna: *approaches* Can we talk?

Crystal: *looks up from her book* I guess. *shifts to make room for Jo on the couch*

Johanna: *sits* *talks*

Crystal: *listens* *talks*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *goes to the kitchen and makes popcorn* *grabs a bunch of blankets and heads back to the couch* *curls up on the couch and starts eating the popcorn*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *reading a book*
> 
> Johanna: *approaches* Can we talk?
> 
> Crystal: *looks up from her book* I guess. *shifts to make room for Jo on the couch*
> 
> Johanna: *sits* *talks*
> 
> Crystal: *listens* *talks*



Katelyn:*shivers and wraps her arms around herself*grabs her mug and walks back in to the manor**walks to the kitchen and puts it in the sink**grabs a banana and water**walks in to the living room and sits in a armchair quietly*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: Are we good?

Crystal: I suppose. But no more criticizing me unfairly.

Johanna: *shrugs* Okay. *holds out her hand*

Crystal: *pauses* *shakes her hand* Now I'm going back to my book. *continues reading*

Johanna: I guess I'll see you later then. *walks out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shivers and wraps her arms around herself*grabs her mug and walks back in to the manor**walks to the kitchen and puts it in the sink**grabs a banana and water**walks in to the living room and sits in a armchair quietly*



Carly: *takes her eyes away from the book she was reading* *sees Katelyn* Hi Kate! *smiles big and wraps the blankets tighter around herself* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *takes her eyes away from the book she was reading* *sees Katelyn* Hi Kate! *smiles big and wraps the blankets tighter around herself* *yawns*



Katelyn:*keeps her head low and waves shyly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*keeps her head low and waves shyly*



Carly: *takes a sip of some hot chocolate* What's wrong, dear?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *takes a sip of some hot chocolate* What's wrong, dear?



Katelyn:*finishes her drink and banana an puts the bottle on the floor**sits indian style and looks at her hands in her lap**shrugs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her drink and banana an puts the bottle on the floor**sits indian style and looks at her hands in her lap**shrugs*



Carly: I'm not playing this game. You either tell me or you don't. I'm not planning on waiting for the information. You will tell me now. *takes another swig of hot chocolate*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm not playing this game. You either tell me or you don't. I'm not planning on waiting for the information. You will tell me now. *takes another swig of hot chocolate*



Katelyn:*sighs and nervously plays with her hands**says quietly but in a rush* Well,you see my old bully Marcus mugged me and he hurt me really bad,and Crys killed him.I had to go to the hospital and everything and my stomach is probably worse than it was when he first hurt me because I haven't taken any medicine or rested like I should but Fi,Tom and Crys all went and killed most of my family because they were all trying to kill me or get me for information to give to Voldemort then kill me,so now I'm an orphan and hopefully my cousin Nick will adopt me but I don't wanna leave you guys.Oh,and my face is all bruised and scraped and so is my whole body because that bloody idiot Marcus just had to hurt me so that's one of the reasons I don't look up and I haven't worn shorts or t-shirts.And now I just feel terrible and sad. *blushes in embarresment* Sorry I babbled,I just haven't said all that out loud.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and nervously plays with her hands**says quietly but in a rush* Well,you see my old bully Marcus mugged me and he hurt me really bad,and Crys killed him.I had to go to the hospital and everything and my stomach is probably worse than it was when he first hurt me because I haven't taken any medicine or rested like I should but Fi,Tom and Crys all went and killed most of my family because they were all trying to kill me or get me for information to give to Voldemort then kill me,so now I'm an orphan and hopefully my cousin Nick will adopt me but I don't wanna leave you guys.Oh,and my face is all bruised and scraped and so is my whole body because that bloody idiot Marcus just had to hurt me so that's one of the reasons I don't look up and I haven't worn shorts or t-shirts.And now I just feel terrible and sad. *blushes in embarresment* Sorry I babbled,I just haven't said all that out loud.



Carly: *sits up and puts her mug on the coffee table* Well if it makes you feel any better, I feel your pain. I've felt like that before. While I'm not an orphan, it's basically like I am. My brother and mom are dead to me and they're the only family I have left. I actually don't know if they're still living. My brother who's a death eater now probably killed her, but anyway, that's another story. You need to rest. Lay low for a while and get better. Once that part's done, you can start you'r emotional recovery. *picks her mug up again*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and nervously plays with her hands**says quietly but in a rush* Well,you see my old bully Marcus mugged me and he hurt me really bad,and Crys killed him.I had to go to the hospital and everything and my stomach is probably worse than it was when he first hurt me because I haven't taken any medicine or rested like I should but Fi,Tom and Crys all went and killed most of my family because they were all trying to kill me or get me for information to give to Voldemort then kill me,so now I'm an orphan and hopefully my cousin Nick will adopt me but I don't wanna leave you guys.Oh,and my face is all bruised and scraped and so is my whole body because that bloody idiot Marcus just had to hurt me so that's one of the reasons I don't look up and I haven't worn shorts or t-shirts.And now I just feel terrible and sad. *blushes in embarresment* Sorry I babbled,I just haven't said all that out loud.



Crystal: *remarks lightly without even looking up* That's a lot to keep in. And you know I have experience keeping a lot in. *goes back to reading*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits up and puts her mug on the coffee table* Well if it makes you feel any better, I feel your pain. I've felt like that before. While I'm not an orphan, it's basically like I am. My brother and mom are dead to me and they're the only family I have left. I actually don't know if they're still living. My brother who's a death eater now probably killed her, but anyway, that's another story. You need to rest. Lay low for a while and get better. Once that part's done, you can start you'r emotional recovery. *picks her mug up again*



Katelyn:*nods* Tanks Carl.*leans back and yawns**smiles slightly when her cat jumps in her lap and pets her slowly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Tanks Carl.*leans back and yawns**smiles slightly when her cat jumps in her lap and pets her slowly*



Carly: *nods and returns to her book* You're welcome, dear.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *remarks lightly without even looking up* That's a lot to keep in. And you know I have experience keeping a lot in. *goes back to reading*



Katelyn:*nods* I know.*brushes a strand of hair from her face*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods and returns to her book* You're welcome, dear.



Katelyn:*yawns again and sits up**lets Darcy down and picks up her trash**walks back to the kitchen and throws it away**feels her phone vibrate and sees an unknown number**looks at her phone confused but answers quietly* Hello? *Listens and smiles a bit* Hey Nick.*hops on the counter listening to him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns again and sits up**lets Darcy down and picks up her trash**walks back to the kitchen and throws it away**feels her phone vibrate and sees an unknown number**looks at her phone confused but answers quietly* Hello? *Listens and smiles a bit* Hey Nick.*hops on the counter listening to him*



Carly: *smiles and closes her book* *pulls he hood up and wraps the blankets around her* *walks to the kitchen and starts getting things ready to make corn bread muffins* *makes the mix and puts it into the muffin cups* *smiles and pre heats the oven*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles and closes her book* *pulls he hood up and wraps the blankets around her* *walks to the kitchen and starts getting things ready to make corn bread muffins* *makes the mix and puts it into the muffin cups* *smiles and pre heats the oven*



Katelyn: That's great Nicky,I'm glad.*listens a bit then frowns* They did?*gets a little angry and turns a light pink* Well why couldn't I have gotten it sooner?If I was supposed to have it when she died?How could he keep it from me?*he talks and she calms down quickly after but bites her lip nervously* Uhm,I can't do that.*listens to him and sighs* Can't you just send it to me?Please?*smiles a bit when he listens to her* Mmkay.It'll be here soon then?*nods even though he can't see* Alright,bye.I love you too.*hangs up and puts her phone away*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: That's great Nicky,I'm glad.*listens a bit then frowns* They did?*gets a little angry and turns a light pink* Well why couldn't I have gotten it sooner?If I was supposed to have it when she died?How could he keep it from me?*he talks and she calms down quickly after but bites her lip nervously* Uhm,I can't do that.*listens to him and sighs* Can't you just send it to me?Please?*smiles a bit when he listens to her* Mmkay.It'll be here soon then?*nods even though he can't see* Alright,bye.I love you too.*hangs up and puts her phone away*



Carly: *puts the corn muffins into the oven and wipes her hands on a dish rag* *lights a handle and enjoys the smell* *sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *puts the corn muffins into the oven and wipes her hands on a dish rag* *lights a handle and enjoys the smell* *sighs*



Katelyn:*leans back on to the counter**looks over at her* What're you cooking,muffins?They smell alright,can I have one when they're done?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*leans back on to the counter**looks over at her* What're you cooking,muffins?They smell alright,can I have one when they're done?



Carly: Yeah, you can have one when they're done. I'm making corn bread muffins. *sets her sketchbook down on the kitchen table* *sits down and starts drawing a portrait of someone she used to know*

OOC: She be a good artist


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah, you can have one when they're done. I'm making corn bread muffins. *sets her sketchbook down on the kitchen table* *sits down and starts drawing a portrait of someone she used to know*
> 
> OOC: She be a good artist



Katelyn:*nods* Tanks.*feels her phone vibrate again but it's Jason**mutters* Oh God,what does he want now.*texts him*

Ooc: Cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Tanks.*feels her phone vibrate again but it's Jason**mutters* Oh God,what does he want now.*texts him*
> 
> Ooc: Cool!



Carly: : *stops drawing* I feel like I have to call him. I'll be right back. *takes her phone up to her room and dials his number*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: : *stops drawing* I feel like I have to call him. I'll be right back. *takes her phone up to her room and dials his number*



Katelyn:*Looks after her confuced* Hm....*feels her phone go off again and texts him back*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *playing piano. naturally, because that's how sound works, the whole house can hear*

Crystal: *the corners of her mouth twitch* 

Fiona: *sitting next to him on the bench watching and listening to him play*

Johanna: *listens to the beat of the song and summons her ballet slippers* *puts them on and starts dancing*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *playing piano. naturally, because that's how sound works, the whole house can hear*
> 
> Crystal: *the corners of her mouth twitch*
> 
> Fiona: *sitting next to him on the bench watching and listening to him play*
> 
> Johanna: *listens to the beat of the song and summons her ballet slippers* *puts them on and starts dancing*



Katelyn:*hears and actually smiles* They're good. *sits up and calls Jason* Hey Brownie.*stops him mid sentence* Don't you dare call me Styles or I swear to Nandos the next time I see you I'll hit you so hard you'll forget your own name.*bites her lip from laughing and listens to him*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: sorry for the caution sign in my last post. At first it scared me. I didn't know I clicked on it and I thought I was in trouble or something. 

Carly: *has a long chat with the boy and comes back downstairs and takes the corn bread muffins out of the oven* *puts them on the counter top to cool*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: sorry for the caution sign in my last post. At first it scared me. I didn't know I clicked on it and I thought I was in trouble or something.
> 
> Carly: *has a long chat with the boy and comes back downstairs and takes the corn bread muffins out of the oven* *puts them on the counter top to cool*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit at the muffins* Brownie I'll call you back later.*goes wide-eyed at him* Okay,so next time I see you I'll be beating you up right?*rolls her eyes even though he can't see* Yeah yeah,whatever.Just don't call me that.Bye.*hangs up and puts her phone on silent**puts it in her pocket* Those look really good.

Ooc: I just saw that,I didn't know what it meant either at first then I thought it could have just been an icon.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at the muffins* Brownie I'll call you back later.*goes wide-eyed at him* Okay,so next time I see you I'll be beating you up right?*rolls her eyes even though he can't see* Yeah yeah,whatever.Just don't call me that.Bye.*hangs up and puts her phone on silent**puts it in her pocket* Those look really good.
> 
> Ooc: I just saw that,I didn't know what it meant either at first then I thought it could have just been an icon.



OOC: I'm glad i accidentally clicked it though. I thought I accidentally typed something bad.

Carly: I just hope they taste as good as they look. *smiles and puts on some fuzzy socks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm glad i accidentally clicked it though. I thought I accidentally typed something bad.
> 
> Carly: I just hope they taste as good as they look. *smiles and puts on some fuzzy socks*



Katelyn: Well I'll gladly try them and see. *sees her phone light up and checks it real quick**groans a bit and turns it completey off* I'm going to kill.both of those boys over the summer if they're going to be this annoying.*shakes her head and hops off the counter**walks to the fridge and grabs another water*

Ooc: I probably would have thought the same thing.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Well I'll gladly try them and see. *sees her phone light up and checks it real quick**groans a bit and turns it completey off* I'm going to kill.both of those boys over the summer if they're going to be this annoying.*shakes her head and hops off the counter**walks to the fridge and grabs another water*
> 
> Ooc: I probably would have thought the same thing.



Carly: Oh speaking of boys, one of my old best friends is coming to the mansion in a day or two. I'm so excited to see him. It's been too long!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Oh speaking of boys, one of my old best friends is coming to the mansion in a day or two. I'm so excited to see him. It's been too long!



Katelyn: That's great Carl,is he staying for Christmas?Or Christmas Eve,because I was hoping to do something special for us all and if he's staying until then he'll need a suit or something dressy.*pauses* That is,if everyone wants to do it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: That's great Carl,is he staying for Christmas?Or Christmas Eve,because I was hoping to do something special for us all and if he's staying until then he'll need a suit or something dressy.*pauses* That is,if everyone wants to do it.



Carly: He could stay for Christmas. That is if you don't mind. He really won't be a trouble. He'll stay out of everyone's way. I'll tell him to bring his suit. He has one, yes. So you don't mind if he comes?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: He could stay for Christmas. That is if you don't mind. He really won't be a trouble. He'll stay out of everyone's way. I'll tell him to bring his suit. He has one, yes. So you don't mind if he comes?



Katelyn: Ofcourse not,the more the merrier. And he doesn't need to stay out of anyone's way,he can be part of our family for a while.*sits in a chair at the counter* Now how can  I tell everyone my idea...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Ofcourse not,the more the merrier. And he doesn't need to stay out of anyone's way,he can be part of our family for a while.*sits in a chair at the counter* Now how can  I tell everyone my idea...



Carly: Gather everyone together and just say it loud, while were all here. Maybe you should do it tomorrow though because it's late and some of us are already asleep. *yawns* *sets her empty mug in the dishwasher*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Gather everyone together and just say it loud, while were all here. Maybe you should do it tomorrow though because it's late and some of us are already asleep. *yawns* *sets her empty mug in the dishwasher*



Katelyn:*nods* Sounds like a good plan,I just hope everyone will want to do it.But Fi might not,she isn't one for dresses.Maybe she could wear a suit instead,what will I wear though? I'll look even more ugly then I usually do if I'm in a dress.Plus I'll have to go out and get myself more make-up to cover my face at least.*sighs and shakes her head* This is gonna be hard.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Sounds like a good plan,I just hope everyone will want to do it.But Fi might not,she isn't one for dresses.Maybe she could wear a suit instead,what will I wear though? I'll look even more ugly then I usually do if I'm in a dress.Plus I'll have to go out and get myself more make-up to cover my face at least.*sighs and shakes her head* This is gonna be hard.



Carly: You can wear tights/ leggings with the dress so your legs don't show and get a long sleeved lacy dress or something. *smiles* I'm sure your face will be better by then and if it's not, so what? Wear a little makeup to cover it up. I'm sure no one will notice.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You can wear tights/ leggings with the dress so your legs don't show and get a long sleeved lacy dress or something. *smiles* I'm sure your face will be better by then and if it's not, so what? Wear a little makeup to cover it up. I'm sure no one will notice.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Nice idea Carl,tanks.I just hope Harry doesnt-oh and uhm,you know,everyone else,doesn't think I'm trying to cake my face with make-up and make myself uglier.*blushes a bit and lays her head on her arms**yawns a bit* I just want to have a great Christmas with everyone I care about.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Nice idea Carl,tanks.I just hope Harry doesnt-oh and uhm,you know,everyone else,doesn't think I'm trying to cake my face with make-up and make myself uglier.*blushes a bit and lays her head on her arms**yawns a bit* I just want to have a great Christmas with everyone I care about.



Carly: I'm sure he won't. It actually won't take that much makeup to cover those up. You'll be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'm sure he won't. It actually won't take that much makeup to cover those up. You'll be fine. Don't worry.



Katelyn:*sighs* You're right,I'm just anxious I guess.*yawns again and sits up* Well I'm sleepy and sick of yawning so I'm going to bed.*stands up and stretches* G'night Carl,I'll see ya in the morning.*walks upstairs to her room and goes to sleep*

Ooc: Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* You're right,I'm just anxious I guess.*yawns again and sits up* Well I'm sleepy and sick of yawning so I'm going to bed.*stands up and stretches* G'night Carl,I'll see ya in the morning.*walks upstairs to her room and goes to sleep*
> 
> Ooc: Night!



Carly: Goodnight, Kate. I hope you feel better. *walks upstairs to her own room with the blankets still wrapped around her* *lays down, pulls the covers up and falls asleep*

OOC: Goodnight!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *stops as the song ends* Thank you Tom.

Tom: *ends the song and stretches*

Fiona: You play beautifully.

Tom: *smiles at her* Thanks.

Crystal: For what?

Johanna: What?

Crystal: Thank you Tom for what?

Johanna: Oh. That was one of the songs from the Nutcracker, and my dance school is doing it. 

Crystal: That's neat. Are you in it?

Johanna: *glances down at the floor shyly* Yeah........

Crystal: What part do you have?

Johanna: *not meeting her eye out of embarressment* Uh, Clara.........

Crystal: Congrats. She's the star, right?

Johanna: Uh, yeah.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night guys!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *turns in her sleep facing the window so the light wakes her up a bit* *stands up groggily and closes her blinds* *yawns and tries to get back in bed but gets stopped by her cat who jumped in her spot* *groans* Really?I'm tired,can't I sleep? *sighs* Ya know,without you,I
d probably sleep all day? *shakes her head and does her morning routine* *changes in to a long-sleeved over-sized sweater and skinny jeans* *leaves off her socks as usual and shoes and walks downstairs rubbing her eyes in to the kitchen* *gives Darcy her food and starts to cook breakfast*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *turns in her sleep facing the window so the light wakes her up a bit* *stands up groggily and closes her blinds* *yawns and tries to get back in bed but gets stopped by her cat who jumped in her spot* *groans* Really?I'm tired,can't I sleep? *sighs* Ya know,without you,I
> d probably sleep all day? *shakes her head and does her morning routine* *changes in to a long-sleeved over-sized sweater and skinny jeans* *leaves off her socks as usual and shoes and walks downstairs rubbing her eyes in to the kitchen* *gives Darcy her food and starts to cook breakfast*



Johanna: *practicing in the foyer*

Tom: *sleeping* 

Fiona: *sleeping*

Crystal: *sleeping*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *practicing in the foyer*
> 
> Tom: *sleeping*
> 
> Fiona: *sleeping*
> 
> Crystal: *sleeping*



Katelyn:*finishes cooking and gets herself some orange juice**eats her breakfast and cleans up**looks around and mutters* Where is everyone? *grabs her juice and takes a drink walking out of the kitchen**sees Jo and smiles a bit* Hey Jo,you're doing real good.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes cooking and gets herself some orange juice**eats her breakfast and cleans up**looks around and mutters* Where is everyone? *grabs her juice and takes a drink walking out of the kitchen**sees Jo and smiles a bit* Hey Jo,you're doing real good.



Johanna: *stops* I hope so. My dance school's opening night of _The Nutcracker_ is tomorrow. *runs through another routine*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *stops* I hope so. My dance school's opening night of _The Nutcracker_ is tomorrow. *runs through another routine*



Katelyn:*takes her drink away from her mouth and looks at her wide-eyed**shouts loudly for the first time* You have a show tomorrow?!How come I wasn't told!?Do we get to see you perform!?Are we allowed!?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes her drink away from her mouth and looks at her wide-eyed**shouts loudly for the first time* You have a show tomorrow?!How come I wasn't told!?Do we get to see you perform!?Are we allowed!?



Johanna: *speaks as she dances* Yes. Well, I didn't get the dates of the show until after I came back from Italy. And I've been so stressed about the fight with Crystal up until late last night when we finally made up so I sort of forgot. Yes, everyone can come. Three shows are opent to the public, and a fourth show will be just for scouts and such.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *speaks as she dances* Yes. Well, I didn't get the dates of the show until after I came back from Italy. And I've been so stressed about the fight with Crystal up until late last night when we finally made up so I sort of forgot. Yes, everyone can come. Three shows are opent to the public, and a fourth show will be just for scouts and such.



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* That's great!Ooh,we can all go and watch you then go out to dinner to celebrate!And scouts?You could become a famous dancer!Wouldn't that be exciting?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* That's great!Ooh,we can all go and watch you then go out to dinner to celebrate!And scouts?You could become a famous dancer!Wouldn't that be exciting?



Johanna: Not just dance scouts. I'm told sometimes figure skater scouts will come out, because figure skating is really just dance routines on ice skates, and ballet probably goes well with the spins and things they do. But yes, being a famous dancer would be cool. Imagine going abroad........to New York! To Paris! To Sydney! All to dance..........*sighs dreamily* *snaps out of it* But, I'll need to work a lot more if that could ever be more than a fancy. Ooh, that sounds like fun! And, as my instructor told us *mimicking a french accent*, "Patrons and audience members are as much a part of the show as we are. Without them, inspirations for new ballets would never happen. That's why people dress up to go to the Theater or the Opera House, it is because they must wear their own costumes." My instructor is very.....dramatic. Inspiring, a wonderful teacher, but dramatic.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Not just dance scouts. I'm told sometimes figure skater scouts will come out, because figure skating is really just dance routines on ice skates, and ballet probably goes well with the spins and things they do. But yes, being a famous dancer would be cool. Imagine going abroad........to New York! To Paris! To Sydney! All to dance..........*sighs dreamily* *snaps out of it* But, I'll need to work a lot more if that could ever be more than a fancy. Ooh, that sounds like fun! And, as my instructor told us *mimicking a french accent*, "Patrons and audience members are as much a part of the show as we are. Without them, inspirations for new ballets would never happen. That's why people dress up to go to the Theater or the Opera House, it is because they must wear their own costumes." My instructor is very.....dramatic. Inspiring, a wonderful teacher, but dramatic.



Katelyn: *giggles a bit at her accent* She does sound dramatic. And you know if you ever become famous I'll be your biggest fan,of course. I'll go to every show I can. *laughs a little* I'll be the fan you see everywhere holding a sign. *shakes her head at herself*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles a bit at her accent* She does sound dramatic. And you know if you ever become famous I'll be your biggest fan,of course. I'll go to every show I can. *laughs a little* I'll be the fan you see everywhere holding a sign. *shakes her head at herself*



Johanna: Aww, thanks. At least you won't be as silly a fan as like some girls I've heard of who go to concerts and write "Marry Me" or other silly phrases on their signs. It's like, soandsostar is never going to go for you because they don't know you at all. Dreaming isn't bad, but it's a little excessive or overboard when you start making signs. Of course, you and Carls are safe, it's as clear those boys love you unconditionally as my brother does Fiona.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Aww, thanks. At least you won't be as silly a fan as like some girls I've heard of who go to concerts and write "Marry Me" or other silly phrases on their signs. It's like, soandsostar is never going to go for you because they don't know you at all. Dreaming isn't bad, but it's a little excessive or overboard when you start making signs. Of course, you and Carls are safe, it's as clear those boys love you unconditionally as my brother does Fiona.



Katelyn: *blushes a bit* Yeah,it's really obvious Niall's nuts for Carl. But anyway,I just hope you do get to have a career in dancing,especially to be a well known one. I know if I could do anything close to my dream I'd be ecstatic. *grabs her glass and finishes her juice* *walks back to the kitchen and puts the cup up* *walks back humming a random tune*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn: *blushes a bit* Yeah,it's really obvious Niall's nuts for Carl. But anyway,I just hope you do get to have a career in dancing,especially to be a well known one. I know if I could do anything close to my dream I'd be ecstatic. *grabs her glass and finishes her juice* *walks back to the kitchen and puts the cup up* *walks back humming a random tune*



Johanna: If you do ever get your dream, I'll support you too. I'll talk on the radio and the muggle tv about how awesome you are and we'll be famous together! *keeps dancing*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: If you do ever get your dream, I'll support you too. I'll talk on the radio and the muggle tv about how awesome you are and we'll be famous together! *keeps dancing*



Katelyn: *laughs* Yeah,sure,like I'd ever be good enough to be a famous singer. But it's nice to know I could have one person support me if I lived in an alternate universe.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs* Yeah,sure,like I'd ever be good enough to be a famous singer. But it's nice to know I could have one person support me if I lived in an alternate universe.



Johanna: Don't give up before you even try. I didn't originally want to take dance, I was too shy and thought I wouldn't be good. Now look at me.


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *stumbles down the stairs* Morning.

Fiona: *holds hands with Tom when they get to the bottom of the stairs* Hey.

Crystal: Good Morning everyone. You know what I feel like doing today? Shopping, oddly enough.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Don't give up before you even try. I didn't originally want to take dance, I was too shy and thought I wouldn't be good. Now look at me.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *stumbles down the stairs* Morning.
> 
> Fiona: *holds hands with Tom when they get to the bottom of the stairs* Hey.
> 
> Crystal: Good Morning everyone. You know what I feel like doing today? Shopping, oddly enough.



Katelyn:*says matter-of-factly* True,but I know I'm not good enough. In all honesty,I don't think anyone would ever truly like my singing or buy any album or anything I make. *turns to the couple and Crys** smiles a bit at them getting a little shy* Morning,hungry anyone? And I never thought I'd hear you say that Crys.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says matter-of-factly* True,but I know I'm not good enough. In all honesty,I don't think anyone would ever truly like my singing or buy any album or anything I make. *turns to the couple and Crys** smiles a bit at them getting a little shy* Morning,hungry anyone? And I never thought I'd hear you say that Crys.



Crystal: I know, I'm surprised. I should be outshopped, since I got the gifts already.

Tom: I'm always hungry. *goes over to Jo, gives her a noogie* How's my pretty ballerina?

Fiona: Me too.

Johanna: Stop it! *grinning*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I know, I'm surprised. I should be outshopped, since I got the gifts already.
> 
> Tom: I'm always hungry. *goes over to Jo, gives her a noogie* How's my pretty ballerina?
> 
> Fiona: Me too.
> 
> Johanna: Stop it! *grinning*



Katelyn: Maybe it's just one of those days you want to do something you usually don't do. *shakes her head at them* I'll get to cooking then. *walks into the kitchen and starts to cook their breakfast humming her song*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Maybe it's just one of those days you want to do something you usually don't do. *shakes her head at them* I'll get to cooking then. *walks into the kitchen and starts to cook their breakfast humming her song*



Crystal: Wanna come with?

Tom: I was actually thinking of getting a new jacket for Johanna's show. Maybe we can all go to the fancy clothes store?

Johanna: I have to practice.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up* Gosh, I slept too long! *gets dressed and runs downstairs* Hey, you guys! *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Wanna come with?
> 
> Tom: I was actually thinking of getting a new jacket for Johanna's show. Maybe we can all go to the fancy clothes store?
> 
> Johanna: I have to practice.



Katelyn: *nods* Sure,I need to get a dress anyway. Speaking of which I need to tell everyone what I want us all to do. *finishes cooking and puts it on plates for them* Here you go.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up* Gosh, I slept too long! *gets dressed and runs downstairs* Hey, you guys! *smiles*



Katelyn:*waves* Hey Carl.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods* Sure,I need to get a dress anyway. Speaking of which I need to tell everyone what I want us all to do. *finishes cooking and puts it on plates for them* Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*waves* Hey Carl.



Carly: Hello! *grabs a plate and sits down at the table* *starts to eat* Yummy. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hello! *grabs a plate and sits down at the table* *starts to eat* Yummy. *smiles*



Katelyn: Glad you like it. *sits down at the counter and gets on her phone*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods* Sure,I need to get a dress anyway. Speaking of which I need to tell everyone what I want us all to do. *finishes cooking and puts it on plates for them* Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*waves* Hey Carl.



They: *eats*

Tom: So we're all going?

Fiona: I don't know......

Tom: Come on, you can't stay here by yourself, come with us!

Fiona: *sighs* Fine.

Crystal: Since when did you give in so easily?

Tom: *winks at Crystal*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> They: *eats*
> 
> Tom: So we're all going?
> 
> Fiona: I don't know......
> 
> Tom: Come on, you can't stay here by yourself, come with us!
> 
> Fiona: *sighs* Fine.
> 
> Crystal: Since when did you give in so easily?
> 
> Tom: *winks at Crystal*



Katelyn:*giggles at them but doesn't say anything about it* *texts back Nick and Jason quickly and puts her phone away* I think I forgot what it's like to have an annoying parent worrying about you. I'm used to my friends doing that.*shakes her head and walks over to a hallway closet* *puts on her boots she keeps in there*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles at them but doesn't say anything about it* *texts back Nick and Jason quickly and puts her phone away* I think I forgot what it's like to have an annoying parent worrying about you. I'm used to my friends doing that.*shakes her head and walks over to a hallway closet* *puts on her boots she keeps in there*



Fiona: At this point that's a foreign concept to me, and I like it. In some ways Crys is more practical than they were. I didn't really hate my mother like I hate my father. She just went along with whatever he wanted.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: At this point that's a foreign concept to me, and I like it. In some ways Crys is more practical than they were. I didn't really hate my mother like I hate my father. She just went along with whatever he wanted.



Katelyn: *furrows her eyebrows* Well that's just as bad as doing it herself,she could have stopped him she wanted. *feels her phone vibrate and rolls her eyes ignoring it* *sits at the counter again and folds her hands in front of her* Anyway,what I wanted to tell everyone is I have an idea of something we could do on Christmas Eve. But before I tell everybody I want to know,do you guys think you'd be up to it?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *furrows her eyebrows* Well that's just as bad as doing it herself,she could have stopped him she wanted. *feels her phone vibrate and rolls her eyes ignoring it* *sits at the counter again and folds her hands in front of her* Anyway,what I wanted to tell everyone is I have an idea of something we could do on Christmas Eve. But before I tell everybody I want to know,do you guys think you'd be up to it?



Tom: Could be fun. I like surprises.

Crystal: I don't. But, I don't think it will be too bad.

Fiona: I'm with Crystal about surprises, but I hear everything out if they come from friends. 

Johanna: I'm still listening, just practicing while I do it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Could be fun. I like surprises.
> 
> Crystal: I don't. But, I don't think it will be too bad.
> 
> Fiona: I'm with Crystal about surprises, but I hear everything out if they come from friends.
> 
> Johanna: I'm still listening, just practicing while I do it.



Katelyn: *nods* Well,I was thinking about us all having a sort of celebration on Christmas Eve. You know we can all have a big fancy dinner together,dress up a bit but you don't have to wear a dress Fi,take a picture or two, and anything else anyone can come up with. *looks at her hands nervously* I know it doesn't sound that great but I just thought it would be something cool to do as a family for Christmas.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods* Well,I was thinking about us all having a sort of celebration on Christmas Eve. You know we can all have a big fancy dinner together,dress up a bit but you don't have to wear a dress Fi,take a picture or two, and anything else anyone can come up with. *looks at her hands nervously* I know it doesn't sound that great but I just thought it would be something cool to do as a family for Christmas.



Johanna: *jumps up and down* Ooh, that sounds so cool! I like wearing pretty dresses!

Tom: Gives me another excuse to get that jacket.

Fiona: Well, I don't like wearing dresses, but if I can wear a suit like Tom then I'm game.

Tom: I don't know, I think I'd like to see you in a pretty dress.

Fiona: *rolls her eyes at him*

Crystal: Sounds like fun.

Johanna: Ooh, then I could do something with your hair Crystal! You could do so many things with it now that it's growing out!

Crystal: *laughs nervously* Uh, I don't know about that.....


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *jumps up and down* Ooh, that sounds so cool! I like wearing pretty dresses!
> 
> Tom: Gives me another excuse to get that jacket.
> 
> Fiona: Well, I don't like wearing dresses, but if I can wear a suit like Tom then I'm game.
> 
> Tom: I don't know, I think I'd like to see you in a pretty dress.
> 
> Fiona: *rolls her eyes at him*
> 
> Crystal: Sounds like fun.
> 
> Johanna: Ooh, then I could do something with your hair Crystal! You could do so many things with it now that it's growing out!
> 
> Crystal: *laughs nervously* Uh, I don't know about that.....



Katelyn: *giggles a bit* I wish you all the luck with that Jo. But I'm glad you guys are up for it, I thought it would be fun for everyone. I'll need to get a few more things if we get shopping then. *counts on her fingers making a list in her head* I'll need more make-up for myself,a dress,a pair of shoes,a cover up maybe,plus I might need more food...geez. I need a bit of things.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles a bit* I wish you all the luck with that Jo. But I'm glad you guys are up for it, I thought it would be fun for everyone. I'll need to get a few more things if we get shopping then. *counts on her fingers making a list in her head* I'll need more make-up for myself,a dress,a pair of shoes,a cover up maybe,plus I might need more food...geez. I need a bit of things.



Crystal: It would be most practical and easy if we just got all of our clothes  and shoes together. Fi and I don't wear make up, and of course Tom doesn't, but Johanna does, mostly for ballet though. And whoever wants to go can go with you to the grocery store. I bet Johana has a dress rehearsal today though.

Johanna: *nods* I do.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Orchestra concert. Be back when I can.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Once

A) I get back from Disney
and
B) We get done with shopping and Johanna's production

I'm jumping us to Christmas Eve and Christmas, because it's been almost Christmas fro two weeks and I have a new plot piece/storyline/whatever you want to call it that I'm slowly coming up with.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It would be most practical and easy if we just got all of our clothes  and shoes together. Fi and I don't wear make up, and of course Tom doesn't, but Johanna does, mostly for ballet though. And whoever wants to go can go with you to the grocery store. I bet Johana has a dress rehearsal today though.
> 
> Johanna: *nods* I do.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Once
> 
> A) I get back from Disney
> and
> B) We get done with shopping and Johanna's production
> 
> I'm jumping us to Christmas Eve and Christmas, because it's been almost Christmas fro two weeks and I have a new plot piece/storyline/whatever you want to call it that I'm slowly coming up with.



Katelyn: *nods* Sounds good,I'll need a little help picking out a good dress and shoes. *shrugs* No one has to come with me to the grocery store,I'm sure no one is going to hurt me while I'm out alone.

Ooc: Sounds like a plan!Sorry I haven't been on by the way,I got busy.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn: *nods* Sounds good,I'll need a little help picking out a good dress and shoes. *shrugs* No one has to come with me to the grocery store,I'm sure no one is going to hurt me while I'm out alone.
> 
> Ooc: Sounds like a plan!Sorry I haven't been on by the way,I got busy.



OOC: Its okay! I leave tomorrow after school!

Johanna: I'm helping anyone who asks for it. 

Tom: I'll come to the grocery store. There will probably be lots of bags to help carry.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Its okay! I leave tomorrow after school!
> 
> Johanna: I'm helping anyone who asks for it.
> 
> Tom: I'll come to the grocery store. There will probably be lots of bags to help carry.



Ooc: Oh my gosh that soon!? Lucky! I hope you have a GREAT time!

Katelyn: *smiles* Okay,cool. Just please don't put me in an ugly dress! Jason did that to me once, told me I looked pretty in an orange dress when I really looked like a carrot!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Oh my gosh that soon!? Lucky! I hope you have a GREAT time!
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles* Okay,cool. Just please don't put me in an ugly dress! Jason did that to me once, told me I looked pretty in an orange dress when I really looked like a carrot!



Johanna: *grins* I'll ask your approval of each option. I've thought about this, I figured Crys might need help.

Crystal: *ignores this* Are we ready to go?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *grins* I'll ask your approval of each option. I've thought about this, I figured Crys might need help.
> 
> Crystal: *ignores this* Are we ready to go?



Katelyn: *laughs* Yeah,just let me grab a jacket and boots. *runs up to her room and puts them on grabbing her wand at the last minute* *mutters* Just in case. *runs back down to them* Okay,I'm ready.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs* Yeah,just let me grab a jacket and boots. *runs up to her room and puts them on grabbing her wand at the last minute* *mutters* Just in case. *runs back down to them* Okay,I'm ready.



Johanna: *putting a scarf around her neck*

Crystal: *slipping boots on her feet*

Tom: *helping Fiona into her jacket*

Fiona: *sticking her wand into her pocket*

They: *finish getting ready* We're ready.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *putting a scarf around her neck*
> 
> Crystal: *slipping boots on her feet*
> 
> Tom: *helping Fiona into her jacket*
> 
> Fiona: *sticking her wand into her pocket*
> 
> They: *finish getting ready* We're ready.



Katelyn: Wicked! *makes sure she has her phone and puts her wand in her back pocket* Well,let's go. *opens the front door and steps out immediately getting hit with the cold air**shivers and wraps her arms around herself**giggles at herself* Don't you just love the winter?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Wicked! *makes sure she has her phone and puts her wand in her back pocket* Well,let's go. *opens the front door and steps out immediately getting hit with the cold air**shivers and wraps her arms around herself**giggles at herself* Don't you just love the winter?



Fiona: I actually like winter.

Crystal: I prefer fall myself.

Tom: Nah. Summer all the way!

Johanna: Springtime is nicest to me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I actually like winter.
> 
> Crystal: I prefer fall myself.
> 
> Tom: Nah. Summer all the way!
> 
> Johanna: Springtime is nicest to me.



Katelyn: *smiles* I like all the seasons myself,each year I use to change my favorite but they all have amazing things you can do during them! *walks in to town and looks around at the town decorations*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles* I like all the seasons myself,each year I use to change my favorite but they all have amazing things you can do during them! *walks in to town and looks around at the town decorations*



Crystal: It's certainly beautiful out here.

Tom: *sings happily* Gone away is the bluebird. Here to stay is a new bird. He sings a love song as we go along-

Fiona: *hesitantly, as she is unsure of the effect* Walking in a winter wonderland.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I'm home! Huh, nothing on the thread happened. That is both heartening and disheartening.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm home! Huh, nothing on the thread happened. That is both heartening and disheartening.



Ooc: I'm sooo sorry! I have been really busy with school,choir,friends and my little sisters birthday party so I couldn't get on.Plus I knew you went on your trip so I thought if I posted I would just be writing to no one.Oh,and I hope you had a great time!

 Katelyn:*smiles at Fiona's singing but doesn't say anything* *sees a large boutique down the street* That looks like somewhere we would find what we're looking for. *points to it for the others*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I'm sooo sorry! I have been really busy with school,choir,friends and my little sisters birthday party so I couldn't get on.Plus I knew you went on your trip so I thought if I posted I would just be writing to no one.Oh,and I hope you had a great time!
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles at Fiona's singing but doesn't say anything* *sees a large boutique down the street* That looks like somewhere we would find what we're looking for. *points to it for the others*



OOC: It's fine. I said the wrong thing. And it was so amazing!

Tom: Yup. Let's go.

Johanna: Good eye Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's fine. I said the wrong thing. And it was so amazing!
> 
> Tom: Yup. Let's go.
> 
> Johanna: Good eye Kate.



OOc: Aw,that's great! I'm glad you had such fun!

Katelyn: *smiles a bit* Tank-you. *walks down the street and in to the Boutique**looks around at all the dresses and suits* These are all very pretty,don't you think?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Aw,that's great! I'm glad you had such fun!
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles a bit* Tank-you. *walks down the street and in to the Boutique**looks around at all the dresses and suits* These are all very pretty,don't you think?



Johanna: *looking around the store* Ooh..............

Tom: *to Fiona* I triple blade dare you to wear a fancy dress to this dinner party thing.

Fiona: *shocked* You didn't say that!

Tom: *challengingly* I did. What's it going to be?

Crystal: *groans* Not this again.

Johanna: Oh brother.

Fiona: You know I would never back down from a blade challenge.

Tom: *folds his arms* Prove it.

Fiona: *comes to a realization* *looks angry, but the corners of her mouth are twitching* You are a jerk, you know that?

Tom: *grins* I know. But you love me anyway.

Fiona: *grumpily* I'm beginning to wonder why.

Tom: *laughs* *to all the girls* I see some nice stuff for me over here. When I find something I like, I'll come find you. *walks off*

OOC: Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *looking around the store* Ooh..............
> 
> Tom: *to Fiona* I triple blade dare you to wear a fancy dress to this dinner party thing.
> 
> Fiona: *shocked* You didn't say that!
> 
> Tom: *challengingly* I did. What's it going to be?
> 
> Crystal: *groans* Not this again.
> 
> Johanna: Oh brother.
> 
> Fiona: You know I would never back down from a blade challenge.
> 
> Tom: *folds his arms* Prove it.
> 
> Fiona: *comes to a realization* *looks angry, but the corners of her mouth are twitching* You are a jerk, you know that?
> 
> Tom: *grins* I know. But you love me anyway.
> 
> Fiona: *grumpily* I'm beginning to wonder why.
> 
> Tom: *laughs* *to all the girls* I see some nice stuff for me over here. When I find something I like, I'll come find you. *walks off*
> 
> OOC: Thanks!



Katelyn: *giggles at them* Alright. *sees some dresses on a rack and walks over looking at one in particular**pictures herself wearing it and frowns**sighs and looks at other dresses*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles at them* Alright. *sees some dresses on a rack and walks over looking at one in particular**pictures herself wearing it and frowns**sighs and looks at other dresses*



Crystal: *sounding like they've had this conversation before* I can't believe they're still doing that.

Johanna: *sounding like they've had this conversation before*No one will ever stop them from doing it.

Fiona: Nope! *gets an idea* Say, Jo, why don't you help me?

Johanna: *skeptically* Really?

Fiona: Sure! It will really rub it in his face, because you've got a girlier taste.

Johanna: So you only want my help to get back at my brother, not because you genuinely want my help or care about my opinion. I see how it it.

Fiona: No Johanna, I didn't mean-

Johanna: *giggles* I know, I'm just messing with you.  Truth be told, I'd like to see the look on his face too. I think he really expected you to take the blade.

Crystal: *facepalms* Don't encourage her, you'll only cause them to do it more and then there will be even more bleeding.

Johanna: Says the girl who committed suicide and was dead for a few minutes.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *sounding like they've had this conversation before* I can't believe they're still doing that.
> 
> Johanna: *sounding like they've had this conversation before*No one will ever stop them from doing it.
> 
> Fiona: Nope! *gets an idea* Say, Jo, why don't you help me?
> 
> Johanna: *skeptically* Really?
> 
> Fiona: Sure! It will really rub it in his face, because you've got a girlier taste.
> 
> Johanna: So you only want my help to get back at my brother, not because you genuinely want my help or care about my opinion. I see how it it.
> 
> Fiona: No Johanna, I didn't mean-
> 
> Johanna: *giggles* I know, I'm just messing with you.  Truth be told, I'd like to see the look on his face too. I think he really expected you to take the blade.
> 
> Crystal: *facepalms* Don't encourage her, you'll only cause them to do it more and then there will be even more bleeding.
> 
> Johanna: Says the girl who committed suicide and was dead for a few minutes.



Katelyn: *laughs at them and shakes her head**looks at the rest of the dresses and frowns not really liking them all**bites her lip and grabs the first dress* I'm going to go try this on guys,be right back. And _if_ I come out I want your honest opinion! Don't lie just so I won't get upset. *walks down the isle and sees a dressing room**walks in and starts to change in to the dress*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at them and shakes her head**looks at the rest of the dresses and frowns not really liking them all**bites her lip and grabs the first dress* I'm going to go try this on guys,be right back. And _if_ I come out I want your honest opinion! Don't lie just so I won't get upset. *walks down the isle and sees a dressing room**walks in and starts to change in to the dress*



Johanna: Promise!

Crystal: Absolutely.

Fiona: You don't even have to ask me, you know I'm always blunt.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Promise!
> 
> Crystal: Absolutely.
> 
> Fiona: You don't even have to ask me, you know I'm always blunt.



Katelyn: *changes in to the dress and looks in a mirror in the dressing room* *looks at her legs first and sees it covers most of her bruises and scrapes* *smiles at the sleeves and how they cover her arms* *looks at her face and her whole self in the mirror and instantly frowns not liking how she looks* *sighs and walks out of the room* *quickly looks at the shoes and finds heels she thinks will help* *tries them on and walks to the girls looking at the ground* Okay,honestly,how ugly do I look?

OOc: Heres a link to her shoes and dress,it's the first one you see! I'm sorry if you don't like it. http://luckybird13.polyvore.com/


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *changes in to the dress and looks in a mirror in the dressing room* *looks at her legs first and sees it covers most of her bruises and scrapes* *smiles at the sleeves and how they cover her arms* *looks at her face and her whole self in the mirror and instantly frowns not liking how she looks* *sighs and walks out of the room* *quickly looks at the shoes and finds heels she thinks will help* *tries them on and walks to the girls looking at the ground* Okay,honestly,how ugly do I look?
> 
> OOc: Heres a link to her shoes and dress,it's the first one you see! I'm sorry if you don't like it. http://luckybird13.polyvore.com/



OOC: It's a very nice dress.

Johanna: I like it! And I think it's very nice that the dress isn't a color that would contrast with your hair.

Crystal: Are you comfortable in it? Does it fit okay? Does it have any tears in it? Do you feel good when you wear it? If any of those questions are answered no, then I say don't buy it. That's how I decide what to get when I need new clothes. 

Fiona: I like the dress, I really do. But do you know if they have it in black? I think both you and it would look good in black, and black clothes keep you warmer. But it's your decision.

Johanna: *turns and observes Crys and Fi for a few moments* Now, how best to help the Gray girls.......................Hmm, what do you think Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's a very nice dress.
> 
> Johanna: I like it! And I think it's very nice that the dress isn't a color that would contrast with your hair.
> 
> Crystal: Are you comfortable in it? Does it fit okay? Does it have any tears in it? Do you feel good when you wear it? If any of those questions are answered no, then I say don't buy it. That's how I decide what to get when I need new clothes.
> 
> Fiona: I like the dress, I really do. But do you know if they have it in black? I think both you and it would look good in black, and black clothes keep you warmer. But it's your decision.
> 
> Johanna: *turns and observes Crys and Fi for a few moments* Now, how best to help the Gray girls.......................Hmm, what do you think Katelyn?



Katelyn: *smiles a bit and looks down at the dress* Yes to all those questions Crys,except for the tear. *looks at Fiona* This is the only color they have,but black would be very pretty. *looks at the sisters and taps her chin* Hmm.I think Fi would look good in a red or black dress,and Crys maybe a dress that's a dark blue? Just giving suggestions,of course.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles a bit and looks down at the dress* Yes to all those questions Crys,except for the tear. *looks at Fiona* This is the only color they have,but black would be very pretty. *looks at the sisters and taps her chin* Hmm.I think Fi would look good in a red or black dress,and Crys maybe a dress that's a dark blue? Just giving suggestions,of course.



Johanna: If you like it, then by all means keep it and help me help these two. Yes, I think I like those colors. They both have those wonderful deep blue eyes, so I want to put one in blue maybe. Hm. *starts sorting through the racks* *finds a floor length navy blue dress with a halter top* Try this one Crystal. *hands it to her*

Crystal: *skeptically* Are you sure?

Johanna: Go try it on! Come back so we can see! Now, what about Fi......


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: If you like it, then by all means keep it and help me help these two. Yes, I think I like those colors. They both have those wonderful deep blue eyes, so I want to put one in blue maybe. Hm. *starts sorting through the racks* *finds a floor length navy blue dress with a halter top* Try this one Crystal. *hands it to her*
> 
> Crystal: *skeptically* Are you sure?
> 
> Johanna: Go try it on! Come back so we can see! Now, what about Fi......


 
Katelyn: *smiles* C'mon Crys,I bet you'll look beautiful! Now for Fiona,why not a black dress with a red bow going around her waist or something like that? Or you could go with blue if you want.Not so very girly,but still really pretty.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles* C'mon Crys,I bet you'll look beautiful! Now for Fiona,why not a black dress with a red bow going around her waist or something like that? Or you could go with blue if you want.Not so very girly,but still really pretty.



Johanna: Let's see if we can find something like that. *looks*

Crystal: *tries on the dress and comes back* Um.....

Fiona: Um, it kind of looks like you're getting choked.

Johanna: I have to agree with Fi. The color and length are great, but you don't seem to go well with the halter top. Maybe we'll be able to find a similar dress with a different neckline.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Let's see if we can find something like that. *looks*
> 
> Crystal: *tries on the dress and comes back* Um.....
> 
> Fiona: Um, it kind of looks like you're getting choked.
> 
> Johanna: I have to agree with Fi. The color and length are great, but you don't seem to go well with the halter top. Maybe we'll be able to find a similar dress with a different neckline.



Katelyn: *nods and looks around a bit* *looks at Crys and tilts her head to the side a little* *bites her lip thinking* Maybe we could find a dress like that but strapless?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods and looks around a bit* *looks at Crys and tilts her head to the side a little* *bites her lip thinking* Maybe we could find a dress like that but strapless?



Johanna: That would look good. *glances around* *holds up a dress in the same color with the same length, but sparkling and strapless* Like that?

Fiona: That could work.

Crystal: *takes it* *tries it on* *comes back* Better?

Fiona: Much.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That would look good. *glances around* *holds up a dress in the same color with the same length, but sparkling and strapless* Like that?
> 
> Fiona: That could work.
> 
> Crystal: *takes it* *tries it on* *comes back* Better?
> 
> Fiona: Much.



Katelyn: *smiles* Aw,you look beautiful Crys! *looks down at her dress and walks back to the dressing room**quickly puts on her original outfit and walks back with the dress and shoes in hand*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles* Aw,you look beautiful Crys! *looks down at her dress and walks back to the dressing room**quickly puts on her original outfit and walks back with the dress and shoes in hand*



Crystal: *looks down at the ground and smiles a little* You think?

Johanna: Totally. *pulls out a black knee length dress with a high waist and a red sash around it* What do you think Fi? 

Fiona: *bites her lip* I don't know. Do you guys think I should try it on?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *looks down at the ground and smiles a little* You think?
> 
> Johanna: Totally. *pulls out a black knee length dress with a high waist and a red sash around it* What do you think Fi?
> 
> Fiona: *bites her lip* I don't know. Do you guys think I should try it on?



Katelyn: Absolutely! You look incredible Crys. *turns to Fiona smiling* Yes,of course.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Absolutely! You look incredible Crys. *turns to Fiona smiling* Yes,of course.



Fiona: I guess I'll try it. *takes the dress and changes*

Tom: *saunters up wearing a white suit, black collared shirt, and a red tie* What do you think girls? Too much or just right? Crystal, you look absolutely gorgeous. Probably shouldn't say that to my girlfriend's sister, but whatever. 

Crystal: *blushes* Thanks. You look good too.

Tom: *looks around* Say, where is my girlfriend?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I guess I'll try it. *takes the dress and changes*
> 
> Tom: *saunters up wearing a white suit, black collared shirt, and a red tie* What do you think girls? Too much or just right? Crystal, you look absolutely gorgeous. Probably shouldn't say that to my girlfriend's sister, but whatever.
> 
> Crystal: *blushes* Thanks. You look good too.
> 
> Tom: *looks around* Say, where is my girlfriend?



Katelyn: *smiles and sits down in a seat* You look very handsome Tom,in a friendly way not trying to be weird. Fi's changing in to her dress right now.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles and sits down in a seat* You look very handsome Tom,in a friendly way not trying to be weird. Fi's changing in to her dress right now.



Tom: Thanks. Oh, okay.

Fiona: *comes out* Well? *nervously* Oh, hi Tom.

Tom: *grins* If Crystal was beautiful, then you're drop dead gorgeous.

Crystal: *changes and comes back in her regular clothes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Thanks. Oh, okay.
> 
> Fiona: *comes out* Well? *nervously* Oh, hi Tom.
> 
> Tom: *grins* If Crystal was beautiful, then you're drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> Crystal: *changes and comes back in her regular clothes*



Katelyn: You're welcome. *turns and looks at Fiona,smiles* Aw Fi! You look incredible!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: You're welcome. *turns and looks at Fiona,smiles* Aw Fi! You look incredible!



Fiona: It's comfortable. I could fight in it, if I needed to.

Tom: Hey, we match!

Fiona: Look at that.

Johanna: Is being able to fight in it really criteria?

Tom&Fiona: *looks at her dead serious* Yes, it is.

Crystal: That just leaves you, Jo.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: It's comfortable. I could fight in it, if I needed to.
> 
> Tom: Hey, we match!
> 
> Fiona: Look at that.
> 
> Johanna: Is being able to fight in it really criteria?
> 
> Tom&Fiona: *looks at her dead serious* Yes, it is.
> 
> Crystal: That just leaves you, Jo.



Katelyn: Ooh Jo,I have a feeling your dress will be one of the prettiest!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Ooh Jo,I have a feeling your dress will be one of the prettiest!



Johanna: *looking in the mirror* Hm, what do you think? Pink? Green? Yellow? Pruple? Brown? White?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *looking in the mirror* Hm, what do you think? Pink? Green? Yellow? Pruple? Brown? White?



Katelyn: *bites her lip thinking again* What do you think about a light pink?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *bites her lip thinking again* What do you think about a light pink?



Johanna: That could work.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That could work.



Katelyn: *smiles* Cool! Now what would look good....? *stands up and looks around the racks**pulls out an obnoxiously bright pink dress with an ugly vomit green sash**makes a disgusted face* That's just gross. *shakes her head and puts it away**keeps looking biting her lip*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles* Cool! Now what would look good....? *stands up and looks around the racks**pulls out an obnoxiously bright pink dress with an ugly vomit green sash**makes a disgusted face* That's just gross. *shakes her head and puts it away**keeps looking biting her lip*



Johanna: *looks* *holds up a carnation pink dress with giant blue polka dots* Um........no. Too child-like. *puts it back*

Tom: *looks at a different rack* *pulls out a dress and shows them* *the dress is pale pink, with elbow length sleeves, a low but not indecent neckline, and a lid calf length skirt that looks like a princess dress skirt* Now, this might do. *turns Jo to face the mirror and hold the dress up in front of her* Comments?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *looks* *holds up a carnation pink dress with giant blue polka dots* Um........no. Too child-like. *puts it back*
> 
> Tom: *looks at a different rack* *pulls out a dress and shows them* *the dress is pale pink, with elbow length sleeves, a low but not indecent neckline, and a lid calf length skirt that looks like a princess dress skirt* Now, this might do. *turns Jo to face the mirror and hold the dress up in front of her* Comments?



Katelyn:*turns and looks**smiles and claps* Good choice my friend,it looks really pretty. I think you'd look beautiful Jo.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns and looks**smiles and claps* Good choice my friend,it looks really pretty. I think you'd look beautiful Jo.



Johanna: *breathless*

Crystal: I like it too.

Fiona: It looks so amazing on you Jo!

Tom: Thanks guys.

Johanna: *manages to say* I think we're done here.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *breathless*
> 
> Crystal: I like it too.
> 
> Fiona: It looks so amazing on you Jo!
> 
> Tom: Thanks guys.
> 
> Johanna: *manages to say* I think we're done here.



Katelyn: *grabs her dress and shoes from her seat* I think so too,just let me grab a few things. *walks over and grabs some make-up* *mutters* I can finally cover up these dumb bruises and ugliness. *sighs and walks back to the group* Okay,ready?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *grabs her dress and shoes from her seat* I think so too,just let me grab a few things. *walks over and grabs some make-up* *mutters* I can finally cover up these dumb bruises and ugliness. *sighs and walks back to the group* Okay,ready?



Everyone: *meets back up in their regular clothes* Yup *heads to the register*

Tom: *sweeps up everyone's stuff* It's on me.

Crystal: *protests* You couldn't possibly do that!

Fiona: *adds* It's probably expensive.

Johanna: Do you have the money for that?

Tom: Yes I do, and don't worry about it. Consider it an additional Christmas president. Besides, the food's on Katelyn. *pays and takes the bag of stuff* *leads them out of the store*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Everyone: *meets back up in their regular clothes* Yup *heads to the register*
> 
> Tom: *sweeps up everyone's stuff* It's on me.
> 
> Crystal: *protests* You couldn't possibly do that!
> 
> Fiona: *adds* It's probably expensive.
> 
> Johanna: Do you have the money for that?
> 
> Tom: Yes I do, and don't worry about it. Consider it an additional Christmas president. Besides, the food's on Katelyn. *pays and takes the bag of stuff* *leads them out of the store*



Katelyn: *follows taking out her own money and counting it all* Speaking of food,what all do you guys want? I don't want to just get whatever I want,which could be the whole store,I want to know what you guys want too.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *follows taking out her own money and counting it all* Speaking of food,what all do you guys want? I don't want to just get whatever I want,which could be the whole store,I want to know what you guys want too.



Fiona: EVERYTHING!

Tom: Ditto

Everyone: *laughs*

Johanna: *dreamily* Ice cream! Brownies! Sausage! Warm biscuits with melted butter on them!

Crystal: *dreamily* Potatoes with cheese and butter. Pastas dishes of all sorts. Chicken covered in garlic amd parmesan.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: EVERYTHING!
> 
> Tom: Ditto
> 
> Everyone: *laughs*
> 
> Johanna: *dreamily* Ice cream! Brownies! Sausage! Warm biscuits with melted butter on them!
> 
> Crystal: *dreamily* Potatoes with cheese and butter. Pastas dishes of all sorts. Chicken covered in garlic amd parmesan.



Katelyn: *laughs* Alright,that all sounds like things I can cook. Hopefully I don't burn all this food!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Grounded until further notice. Hope to be on soon.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Grounded until further notice. Hope to be on soon.



Ooc: Aw. Bye,hope you'll be on soon!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back, you guys! I was having password troubles, but i got it figured out now. Sorry!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back, you guys! I was having password troubles, but i got it figured out now. Sorry!



OOC: It's all okay. Nothing much happened, we just got fancy getups


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back, you guys! I was having password troubles, but i got it figured out now. Sorry!



Ooc: Hi!It's totally fine,you didn't miss that much.



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back



Ooc: Hello!

Katelyn: *sees the grocery store across the street and smiles a bit* I found the grocery store, I had better go now or I'll forget everything I need. Does anyone wanna come help,or if not I'll see you later.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hi!It's totally fine,you didn't miss that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Hello!
> 
> Katelyn: *sees the grocery store across the street and smiles a bit* I found the grocery store, I had better go now or I'll forget everything I need. Does anyone wanna come help,or if not I'll see you later.



Johanna: I need to go to practice.

Fiona: I need to go do a favor for a friend.

Crystal: I need to reply to a letter.

Tom: I'll come!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's all okay. Nothing much happened, we just got fancy getups





jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hi!It's totally fine,you didn't miss that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc: Hello!
> 
> Katelyn: *sees the grocery store across the street and smiles a bit* I found the grocery store, I had better go now or I'll forget everything I need. Does anyone wanna come help,or if not I'll see you later.



OOC: I missed you guys. Just got out of school after mid terms. Are you both getting ready for Christmas?  I just finished my Christmas shopping today.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I need to go to practice.
> 
> Fiona: I need to go do a favor for a friend.
> 
> Crystal: I need to reply to a letter.
> 
> Tom: I'll come!





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I missed you guys. Just got out of school after mid terms. Are you both getting ready for Christmas?  I just finished my Christmas shopping today.



Ooc: Aw,I missed you too Peyton! And I've been ready for Christmas since Thanksgiving. I finished decorating and getting presents for everyone a couple days ago,now I'm just waiting for Christmas day to hurry up and get here!

Katelyn: *laughs* Okay then see you girls later,c'mon Tom. *looks both ways and crosses the street quickly to get to the store**ties her shoes and waits for him to follow*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I missed you guys. Just got out of school after mid terms. Are you both getting ready for Christmas?  I just finished my Christmas shopping today.



OOC: I just got out of school today too! Ugh, midterms were a death eater! Yup, I'm going to do some last minute shopping this weekend.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Aw,I missed you too Peyton! And I've been ready for Christmas since Thanksgiving. I finished decorating and getting presents for everyone a couple days ago,now I'm just waiting for Christmas day to hurry up and get here!
> 
> Katelyn: *laughs* Okay then see you girls later,c'mon Tom. *looks both ways and crosses the street quickly to get to the store**ties her shoes and waits for him to follow*



*the girls go their seperate ways*

Tom: *crosses the street* So, is there gonna be anyone besides us for Christmas? Are you going to invite that band your boyfriend's in? I don't think I've met them, but Jo has.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> *the girls go their seperate ways*
> 
> Tom: *crosses the street* So, is there gonna be anyone besides us for Christmas? Are you going to invite that band your boyfriend's in? I don't think I've met them, but Jo has.



Katelyn: *stands up and turns to him**looks at her shoes as she speaks quickly,being nervous* Well I was hoping they could come and meet all of you properly and such,but if you guys think it would be uncomfortable I suppose I can tell them it's only for us.But Carl invited an old friend to come so he'll be there aswell and I think you would all get along if they came though because thye're really great guys.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *stands up and turns to him**looks at her shoes as she speaks quickly,being nervous* Well I was hoping they could come and meet all of you properly and such,but if you guys think it would be uncomfortable I suppose I can tell them it's only for us.But Carl invited an old friend to come so he'll be there aswell and I think you would all get along if they came though because thye're really great guys.



Tom: *smiles* I don't think any of us would mind. Though we might have to warn Fiona when they're on their way here so she doesn't pull out one of her weapons.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Aw,I missed you too Peyton! And I've been ready for Christmas since Thanksgiving. I finished decorating and getting presents for everyone a couple days ago,now I'm just waiting for Christmas day to hurry up and get here!
> 
> Katelyn: *laughs* Okay then see you girls later,c'mon Tom. *looks both ways and crosses the street quickly to get to the store**ties her shoes and waits for him to follow*





Fairywings said:


> OOC: I just got out of school today too! Ugh, midterms were a death eater! Yup, I'm going to do some last minute shopping this weekend.



OOC: Oh my decorating has been done for weeks now. Christmas is truly my favorite holiday. I feel like i need to get a gift for my neighbor because she got one for me, but she really made me mad the other night. She lied to her parents, saying I cut her with my nails on purpose and she said it was bleeding, but I didn't even scratch her. She always lies and her parents believe her of course to make it worse.

Carly: *gets out of bed, being sick with the flu* *stretches*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh my decorating has been done for weeks now. Christmas is truly my favorite holiday. I feel like i need to get a gift for my neighbor because she got one for me, but she really made me mad the other night. She lied to her parents, saying I cut her with my nails on purpose and she said it was bleeding, but I didn't even scratch her. She always lies and her parents believe her of course to make it worse.
> 
> Carly: *gets out of bed, being sick with the flu* *stretches*



OOC: That's so not cool of her. I love Christmas too!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's so not cool of her. I love Christmas too!



OOC: I cried for an hour after that! My guy friend tried to video call me to make sure I was ok, but I was still getting yelled at for 'making her bleed'.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *smiles* I don't think any of us would mind. Though we might have to warn Fiona when they're on their way here so she doesn't pull out one of her weapons.



Katelyn: *giggles a bit relaxing* Yeah,that would be bad,they'd never get over that. *looks up at the sky and sees it's about to snow* We should hurry and get everything so we don't have to walk home in a blizzard. *walks in tot he store grabbing a trolley**goes over to an aisle and looks around* Now where is everything...? *grabs some rolls and pasta*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I cried for an hour after that! My guy friend tried to video call me to make sure I was ok, but I was still getting yelled at for 'making her bleed'.



OOC: She sounds mean. That really sucks. But that's pretty cool of your guy friend.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh my decorating has been done for weeks now. Christmas is truly my favorite holiday. I feel like i need to get a gift for my neighbor because she got one for me, but she really made me mad the other night. She lied to her parents, saying I cut her with my nails on purpose and she said it was bleeding, but I didn't even scratch her. She always lies and her parents believe her of course to make it worse.
> 
> Carly: *gets out of bed, being sick with the flu* *stretches*





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I cried for an hour after that! My guy friend tried to video call me to make sure I was ok, but I was still getting yelled at for 'making her bleed'.



Ooc: That's ridiculous! I wouldn't get her a gift if she did something like that,even if she did get you one. That is just rude.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: She sounds mean. That really sucks. But that's pretty cool of your guy friend.



OOC: Yeah especially because he was at Axiom (a church) obviously busy, but he still called.  He's a great friend.

Carly: *walks to the bathroom and looks in the mirror* *groans and brushes her hair out* *coughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That's ridiculous! I wouldn't get her a gift if she did something like that,even if she did get you one. That is just rude.



OOC: yeah, but i feel like I have to. I always do and this year she got me two.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles a bit relaxing* Yeah,that would be bad,they'd never get over that. *looks up at the sky and sees it's about to snow* We should hurry and get everything so we don't have to walk home in a blizzard. *walks in tot he store grabbing a trolley**goes over to an aisle and looks around* Now where is everything...? *grabs some rolls and pasta*



Tom: It would. *points to the back wall* The meat counter's ahead. Would you like me to go grab what we want? Fiona's not really that crazy though. None of us are. And Fiona's not as battle crazy as you might think. Sure she gets a rush......everyone does. It's called adrenaline. She's just.........driven to desperation very easily , you know? She's had way too much to deal with in her life, you know? And I feel bad, for both her and Crystal, because they had to grow up so quick while the rest of us enjoyed our youth. That's mainly why I try to protect Fiona. Sometimes it's no easy task though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: yeah, but i feel like I have to. I always do and this year she got me two.



Ooc: That stinks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That stinks.



OOC: Definitely. I'll probably get her a cheap-o gift and she can get over it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: It would. *points to the back wall* The meat counter's ahead. Would you like me to go grab what we want? Fiona's not really that crazy though. None of us are. And Fiona's not as battle crazy as you might think. Sure she gets a rush......everyone does. It's called adrenaline. She's just.........driven to desperation very easily , you know? She's had way too much to deal with in her life, you know? And I feel bad, for both her and Crystal, because they had to grow up so quick while the rest of us enjoyed our youth. That's mainly why I try to protect Fiona. Sometimes it's not easy task though.



 Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,I know,and I think it's really great you try to protect her.* grabs a few more things* Oh and yeah you can go on and grab what you guys like.I'll be getting the sweets.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Definitely. I'll probably get her a cheap-o gift and she can get over it.



Ooc: Hahaha sounds like a great plan.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sighs and goes back to bed* *checks her temperature again and its still high* *pulls a bunch of covers on and calls her friend thats supposed to come soon*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,I know,and I think it's really great you try to protect her.* grabs a few more things* Oh and yeah you can go on and grab what you guys like.I'll be getting the sweets.



Tom: *nods* Okay. *runs around the store grabbing stuff they like*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *nods* Okay. *runs around the store grabbing stuff they like*



 Katelyn:*goes to the dessert isle and picks out cakes,cookies,brownies,ice cream and more*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *comes back with a pile that hides his face* *puts it in the trolley* Sorry there's so much. Everything looked good.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *comes back with a pile that hides his face* *puts it in the trolley* Sorry there's so much. Everything looked good.



 Katelyn:*laughs a bit* It's fine,I just hope we have enough room for it in the kitchen.*puts a few more desserts in the trolley and walks to the cashier**takes out the money while the cashier puts them in bags* Do you think we got everything?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs a bit* It's fine,I just hope we have enough room for it in the kitchen.*puts a few more desserts in the trolley and walks to the cashier**takes out the money while the cashier puts them in bags* Do you think we got everything?



Tom: Yup! It's not like we had a detailed written down grocery list anyway.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Yup! It's not like we had a detailed written down grocery list anyway.



 Katelyn: True. *pays the man and grabs some bags* Do you mind grabbing some bags?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: True. *pays the man and grabs some bags* Do you mind grabbing some bags?



Tom: Nope. *takes the rest* Let's go back.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Nope. *takes the rest* Let's go back.



 Katelyn: *nods and walks outside towards the mansion humming a Christmas song*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods and walks outside towards the mansion humming a Christmas song*



Tom: *hums with her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *hums with her*



 Katelyn:*walks in to the manor and shivers from the transfer of hot and cold air**goes in to the kitchen and puts her groceries on the counter* You can just put your bags on the counter with these and go to sleep or whatever,I can do it by myself.*starts to put things away*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in to the manor and shivers from the transfer of hot and cold air**goes in to the kitchen and puts her groceries on the counter* You can just put your bags on the counter with these and go to sleep or whatever,I can do it by myself.*starts to put things away*



Tom: Okay. *sets his stuff down* I need to talk to Crystal. *goes looking for her*

OOC: Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Okay. *sets his stuff down* I need to talk to Crystal. *goes looking for her*
> 
> OOC: Night!



Katelyn: *waves even thoguh he's gone and sings "If You Ever Come Back" by The Script to herself,putting away all the groceries* *finishes and calls her cousin* *talks to him for a bit while making bacon for breakfast in the morning* *puts it in the fridge and hangs up her phone* *yawns and stretches* *mutters* I think I'll just go up to my room.*heads up to her room and accidently falls asleep because she's so tired*

Ooc: Night!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Time skip to afternoon before Johanna's show. 

IC:

*A note is written in sparkling silver ink in elegant cursive that resembles Johanna's handwriting. It lies on the kitchen table*

_Dear Family(yes, that means all the residents of the manor and Carly too, because she has her own house, and I guess even the boys if they're reading this, 'cause two of them love my friends, and the others are friends of my friends)

I had to leave early to run through the show before we start getting ready. But I decided to leave this note for you guys to mention a couple of things.

1) The show starts at 7:30 pm. I had a snack before I left. You guys could either eat dinner before you come or after the show when I am released. 

2) It is reccomended that you dress somewhat special. For the guys, a collared button up shirt and slacks is appropriate, and for the girls a nice sweater and a skirt with leggings or slacks is appropriate.

3) Tickets prices are as follows: age 3 or under, free, Child(from ages 4 to 12) is $10, Adults(ages 13 to 59) is $15, and Seniors(age 60+) is $12. Fi can get in for ten, but the rest of you have to pay fifteen. Sorry the prices are high, I'm told costumes, publicity, and sets are expensive.

That about covers it. I have everything I need and more in my dance bag. I think the show ends at around 8:45, maybe will need a little more time for curtain calls.

Love you all, 

Johanna_


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Time skip to afternoon before Johanna's show.
> 
> IC:
> 
> *A note is written in sparkling silver ink in elegant cursive that resembles Johanna's handwriting. It lies on the kitchen table*
> 
> _Dear Family(yes, that means all the residents of the manor and Carly too, because she has her own house, and I guess even the boys if they're reading this, 'cause two of them love my friends, and the others are friends of my friends)
> 
> I had to leave early to run through the show before we start getting ready. But I decided to leave this note for you guys to mention a couple of things.
> 
> 1) The show starts at 7:30 pm. I had a snack before I left. You guys could either eat dinner before you come or after the show when I am released.
> 
> 2) It is reccomended that you dress somewhat special. For the guys, a collared button up shirt and slacks is appropriate, and for the girls a nice sweater and a skirt with leggings or slacks is appropriate.
> 
> 3) Tickets prices are as follows: age 3 or under, free, Child(from ages 4 to 12) is $10, Adults(ages 13 to 59) is $15, and Seniors(age 60+) is $12. Fi can get in for ten, but the rest of you have to pay fifteen. Sorry the prices are high, I'm told costumes, publicity, and sets are expensive.
> 
> That about covers it. I have everything I need and more in my dance bag. I think the show ends at around 8:45, maybe will need a little more time for curtain calls.
> 
> Love you all,
> 
> Johanna_



OOC: Good idea. Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope you all had a great day.

Carly: I should head over to the manor to meet up with Katelyn and the guys. *takes Niall with her after getting ready* *wals to the mansion and knocks on the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Good idea. Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope you all had a great day.
> 
> Carly: I should head over to the manor to meet up with Katelyn and the guys. *takes Niall with her after getting ready* *wals to the mansion and knocks on the door*



OOc: Merry Christmas!

Katelyn: *in the kitchen making a quick dinner for everyone in a white tank top tucked in to a black skirt and black blazer* *has her hair in a messy bin and no make-up since she's not done yet* *hears their knock and shouts* Coming! *tastes some stuffing and runs to the door with the spoon still in her hand* *opens the door and smiles a little shyly,says a bit quietly* Hi guys.


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *headind down the stairs wearing black slacks, a white collared button up, a red tie and a blazer.* *fiddling with his tie* Is dinner almost ready? It's mayhem upstairs. What can I do to help?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *headind down the stairs wearing black slacks, a white collared button up, a red tie and a blazer.* *fiddling with his tie* Is dinner almost ready? It's mayhem upstairs. What can I do to help?



Katelyn: *let's Carly and Niall in shutting the door behind them* *walks over to him and sweeps her bangs out of her eyes* *says shyly* Um,sorry dinner's not ready yet. But if you want to help you can. I need someone to butter the rolls and put them in the oven. But you can just relax if you need to.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *let's Carly and Niall in shutting the door behind them* *walks over to him and sweeps her bangs out of her eyes* *says shyly* Um,sorry dinner's not ready yet. But if you want to help you can. I need someone to butter the rolls and put them in the oven. But you can just relax if you need to.



Tom: How can I relax?! My twin sister has the _starring role_ and she's probably nervous as - *takes a deep breath* Sorry. *pulls on the tie a little* Can you help? Normally I can do this, but the tie isn't wanting to work with me. Yes, I can do the rolls. Fiona's all ready to go up there, even spiked her hair with gel, but she's trying to get Crystal's hair even remotely tamed, so it'll take probably five more years. Fi was so frustrated, she almost yelled at me.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *comes in* Hello! *smiles and sits down at the kitchen table* Oooh, making dinner? Lovely.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: How can I relax?! My twin sister has the _starring role_ and she's probably nervous as - *takes a deep breath* Sorry. *pulls on the tie a little* Can you help? Normally I can do this, but the tie isn't wanting to work with me. Yes, I can do the rolls. Fiona's all ready to go up there, even spiked her hair with gel, but she's trying to get Crystal's hair even remotely tamed, so it'll take probably five more years. Fi was so frustrated, she almost yelled at me.



Katelyn: *nods silently and quickly fixes his tie without messing up even with a spoon in her right hand* *walks to the kitchen and puts the mashed potatoes to the side since they're finished* *starts to finish cooking some steak*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *comes in* Hello! *smiles and sits down at the kitchen table* Oooh, making dinner? Lovely.



Katelyn: *nods silently and checks a steak to see if it's too raw making sure to get nothing on her shirt* *thinks: _This is the only thing close to pretty I have other than my dress,I can't get it dirty_!*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods silently and quickly fixes his tie without messing up even with a spoon in her right hand* *walks to the kitchen and puts the mashed potatoes to the side since they're finished* *starts to finish cooking some steak*



Tom: Thanks Kate! *smiles at her* *enters the kitchen* *butters the rolls* *sticks them in the oven*

Meanwhile.......

Fiona: *attacking Crystal's hair with a brush* Cryssie, I hate your hair.

Crystal: *wincing at the pinful parts* You've said it already.

Fiona: Some things need repeating. *pulls*

Crystal: *very loudly* Ow!

Back downstairs.......

Tom: *looks up* And there's Crys crying out in pain.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Thanks Kate! *smiles at her* *enters the kitchen* *butters the rolls* *sticks them in the oven*
> 
> Meanwhile.......
> 
> Fiona: *attacking Crystal's hair with a brush* Cryssie, I hate your hair.
> 
> Crystal: *wincing at the pinful parts* You've said it already.
> 
> Fiona: Some things need repeating. *pulls*
> 
> Crystal: *very loudly* Ow!
> 
> Tom: *looks up* And there's Crys crying out in pain.



Katelyn: *winces a bit from the shout and frowns* *puts the steaks on a large plate and places it on the counter with the rest of the food* *sighs and washes her hands*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *winces a bit from the shout and frowns* *puts the steaks on a large plate and places it on the counter with the rest of the food* *sighs and washes her hands*



Carly: *looks up* Can we eat now? *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks up* Can we eat now? *smiles*



Katelyn: *bites her lip thinking if everyone else would care* *shrugs a bit and nods* *grabs some plates and hands them out to everyone* *fills her plate with only salad and sits down*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *helps set the table* *hears Crys cry out again* *sighs* I better go see what I can do. *heads up the stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *helps set the table* *hears Crys cry out again* *sighs* I better go see what I can do. *heads up the stairs*



Katelyn: *nods and finishes her salad* *grabs a roll and eats slowly,taking drinks of her water not really paying attention to anything around her*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *gets upstairs* *talks over a solution with Fiona*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *sighs and stands up from the table* *puts her plate away and walks up to her room* *straightens her hair and sees it's almost down to her hips* *smiles a bit and bites her lip trying to figure out what she should do to her hair* *gets an idea and grabs a curler* *curls her straightened hair so it's really wavy and shows off all her crazy dip-dyed colored hair*


----------



## Fairywings

*the trio come down stairs*

Tom: Was that so hard?

Fiona: *arms crossed* *wearing a deep green sweater and black slacks and boots* *hair spiked* I can't believe I didn't think of it.

Crystal: *behind them* *wearing a deep purple collared button up and a gray skirt with white leggings and gray boots* *her hair is in the olden days style where it's pulled back with a ribbon and the ringlets hange from it* I'm just glad it's over with.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> *the trio come down stairs*
> 
> Tom: Was that so hard?
> 
> Fiona: *arms crossed* *wearing a deep green sweater and black slacks and boots* *hair spiked* I can't believe I didn't think of it.
> 
> Crystal: *behind them* *wearing a deep purple collared button up and a gray skirt with white leggings and gray boots* *her hair is in the olden days style where it's pulled back with a ribbon and the ringlets hange from it* I'm just glad it's over with.



Katelyn: *only does a little make up making sure to cover one bruise left on her forehead* *grabs her phone and puts it in her dress pocket* *checks herself one more time and sighs* *mutters* That's as good as it's going to get I guess. *walks down and sees the trio* You two look great.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *only does a little make up making sure to cover one bruise left on her forehead* *grabs her phone and puts it in her dress pocket* *checks herself one more time and sighs* *mutters* That's as good as it's going to get I guess. *walks down and sees the trio* You two look great.



Crystal: Thanks. I think I lost a good chunk of hair though.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Thanks. I think I lost a good chunk of hair though.



Katelyn: *looks between her and the others* Honestly,I'm not that shocked. No offense at all,it just didn't sound like it was easy to fix your hair.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks between her and the others* Honestly,I'm not that shocked. No offense at all,it just didn't sound like it was easy to fix your hair.



Crystal: *shakes her head* Today was just too humid. Made my hair horrible.

Tom: *checks the time* Uh, guys, we gotta go, like _now_ if we want to get there on time.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *shakes her head* Today was just too humid. Made my hair horrible.
> 
> Tom: *checks the time* Uh, guys, we gotta go, like _now_ if we want to get there on time.



Katelyn: Are you serious? *runs past them and grabs her money from the living room* I hate being late sometimes. *buttons her blazer*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Are you serious? *runs past them and grabs her money from the living room* I hate being late sometimes. *buttons her blazer*



Tom: Everybody, let's go! *starts herding people out with their coats*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Everybody, let's go! *starts herding people out with their coats*



Katelyn: Coming,coming. *makes sure she has what she needs* *runs out into the cold and shivers*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: Should I app-

Tom: No, absolutely not. We'll take the bus. *bus pulls up* Everyone in.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Should I app-
> 
> Tom: No, absolutely not. We'll take the bus. *bus pulls up* Everyone in.



 Katelyn: *gets on the bus and frowns* *mutters* I don't like these muggle buses.*sits down*


----------



## Fairywings

*bus launches forward* *they drive quickly and arrive*

Fiona: Thank goodness that's over.

Tom: Let's get the tickets. *gets in line*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Sorry I fell asleep. I had to get up early yesterday morning because I was sick. Are we at the show now, waiting in line?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry I fell asleep. I had to get up early yesterday morning because I was sick. Are we at the show now, waiting in line?



OOC: It's okay. Yes, we're in line to get tickets.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> *bus launches forward* *they drive quickly and arrive*
> 
> Fiona: Thank goodness that's over.
> 
> Tom: Let's get the tickets. *gets in line*



 Katelyn: *gets in line behind him shivering a bit**takes out her money and stops* It's fifteen dollars right?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *gets in line behind him shivering a bit**takes out her money and stops* It's fifteen dollars right?



Tom: Yup. For us, anyway. Fi only has to pay ten. I have extra cash if anyone's short. I visited the bank this morning and got some from the manor's account. As Crystal explained, it's shared by everybody so it's no one's. Any one need any?

Crystal: *holds up a twenty and a five* I'm good.

Tom: We all want to get seats together, just in case. So after you guys get your tickets, stand over there by the poster. *points to a show poster by the doors into the theater on the left hand side*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Yup. For us, anyway. Fi only has to pay ten. I have extra cash if anyone's short. I visited the bank this morning and got some from the manor's account. As Crystal explained, it's shared by everybody so it's no one's. Any one need any?
> 
> Crystal: *holds up a twenty and a five* I'm good.
> 
> Tom: We all want to get seats together, just in case. So after you guys get your tickets, stand over there by the poster. *points to a show poster by the doors into the theater on the left hand side*



 Katelyn: *takes out fifteen dollars and smiles a bit* I've got mine and alright. Meet by the poster,got it.


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *makes it to the counter* One adult ticket please.

Ticket Vender: That'll be fifteen dollars.

Tom: *gives her fifteen dollars*

Ticket Vender: *hands him a ticket* Here you go.

Tom: *heads over to the poster*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *makes it to the counter* One adult ticket please.
> 
> Ticket Vender: That'll be fifteen dollars.
> 
> Tom: *gives her fifteen dollars*
> 
> Ticket Vender: *hands him a ticket* Here you go.
> 
> Tom: *heads over to the poster*



 Katelyn: *walks up and pays for her own ticket* *takes it from her and thanks her* *walks over to the poster*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *walks up and pays for her own ticket* *takes it from her and thanks her* *walks over to the poster*



Crystal: *gets to the front* *pays for hers and Fi's ticket* *meets up with them* I think it's just Carly, and the boys if they came. I didn't notice if they did.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *her and the boys walk into the place* *pays for her tickets and the boys pay for theirs* Now, where are they? *looks around* Oh, I see them! Under the poster! Let's go. *walks over to the poster* We're here. Sorry, we had to get something.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *gets to the front* *pays for hers and Fi's ticket* *meets up with them* I think it's just Carly, and the boys if they came. I didn't notice if they did.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her and the boys walk into the place* *pays for her tickets and the boys pay for theirs* Now, where are they? *looks around* Oh, I see them! Under the poster! Let's go. *walks over to the poster* We're here. Sorry, we had to get something.



 Katelyn:*smiles shyly at her and the boys* *turns to Crystal and says quietly* Found them,apparently they did come.


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *looks relieved that they're here* *nods at Katelyn* Hey!

Tom: *grins* Hey guys! Thanks for coming!

Fiona: *smiles*

Tom: *checks hiis phone* Hey guys, it's a text from Jo! *reads* _Hey guys, hope you're here. Show will start in five min. at the latest, if my instructor is merciful and doesn't give long speeches like she does at practice. Not nervous a bit. Just like a game at school. Better get seats. If you're trying to find me on stage, I'm the beautiful one _ Well, better get seats I guess. *goes in the auditorium*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *looks relieved that they're here* *nods at Katelyn* Hey!
> 
> Tom: *grins* Hey guys! Thanks for coming!
> 
> Fiona: *smiles*
> 
> Tom: *checks hiis phone* Hey guys, it's a text from Jo! *reads* Hey guys, hope you're here. Show will start in five min. at the latest, if my instructor is merciful and doesn't give long speeches like she does at practice. Not nervous a bit. Just like a game at school. Better get seats. If you're trying to find me on stage, I'm the beautiful one  Well, better get seats I guess. *goes in the auditorium*



 Katelyn: *giggles quietly at the text and shakes her head* *follows him inside and looks around for seats* *thinks: Where could there be enough seats for all of us where we can see Jo?"


----------



## Fairywings

Employee: *walks up to them* Would you be Tom Norrington's party?

Tom: Yes sir.

Employee: Right this way folks. Because of Johab=nna Norrington's role, you qualify for VIP seating. *walks them to trhe second row and gestures for them to sit down* Just file down this row until everyone in your party has a seat. Enjoy the show! *walks off*

Tom: What luck!

OOC: BRB


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Employee: *walks up to them* Would you be Tom Norrington's party?
> 
> Tom: Yes sir.
> 
> Employee: Right this way folks. Because of Johab=nna Norrington's role, you qualify for VIP seating. *walks them to trhe second row and gestures for them to sit down* Just file down this row until everyone in your party has a seat. Enjoy the show! *walks off*
> 
> Tom: What luck!
> 
> OOC: BRB



 Katelyn: *smiles a bit and nods agreeing* *walks down the isle and takes a seat,placing her head in her hands* *takes a deep breath and lets it out,closing her eyes before the show starts* 

Ooc: Alrighty


----------



## Fairywings

*a lady in her thirties comes out from behind the curtain*

Instructor: *clears her throat* *in a French accent* Good evening ladies and gentlemen. My name is Vivian LeBeau, and I am the Head of the Ballet Department at the Mullingar School of Dance and the director of tonight's performance. At this time, I ask you to silence your electronic devices, and please no flash photography or videotaping of this performance. If you need to leave the theater at anytime, please do so as quietly as you can. And now, sit back, relax, and enjoy our rendition of _The Nutcracker._ *exits the stage* *house lights go down, stage lights turn on*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits down and watches the show*


----------



## Fairywings

*orchestra starts playing* *stage curtains open* *first scene is a room decorated for Christmas. Johanna is easy to spot, wearing one of the most elaborate costumes in the group of dancers onstage. She is wearing a rich red gown with white fake fur trimming and what appears to be gold decorations. The family celebrates, and "Clara" is presented with a nutcracker. She acts excited, then fights with her brother over it, and the nutcracker's arm breaks. She cries and gives him a sling. Then the grandfather clock strikes, and all the dancers except for Clara disperse. Clara collapses on a sofa and "falls asleep". While she is sleeping, the rat soldiers start sneaking onstage, following the rat king. The Rat King raise his sword to strike Clara. The grandfather clock strikes, Clara joltes awake and the Nutcraker springs up from behind the couch, come to life. The Nutcracker chases the rats into a portal door type of thing, and the Nutcracker turns and offers his hand to Clara. Clara takes it and they go off into the portal*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> *orchestra starts playing* *stage curtains open* *first scene is a room decorated for Christmas. Johanna is easy to spot, wearing one of the most elaborate costumes in the group of dancers onstage. She is wearing a rich red gown with white fake fur trimming and what appears to be gold decorations. The family celebrates, and "Clara" is presented with a nutcracker. She acts excited, then fights with her brother over it, and the nutcracker's arm breaks. She cries and gives him a sling. Then the grandfather clock strikes, and all the dancers except for Clara disperse. Clara collapses on a sofa and "falls asleep". While she is sleeping, the rat soldiers start sneaking onstage, following the rat king. The Rat King raise his sword to strike Clara. The grandfather clock strikes, Clara joltes awake and the Nutcraker springs up from behind the couch, come to life. The Nutcracker chases the rats into a portal door type of thing, and the Nutcracker turns and offers his hand to Clara. Clara takes it and they go off into the portal*



Carly: *waches the show intently*

OOC: Love your describing skills.


----------



## Fairywings

*the stage goes dark except for one spotlight, which is trained on Clara and the Nutcracker, who are acting as though they are being hurtled about, though it is all controlled dance. Clara, finding it is hindering her, unclasps the red dress using the *gold decorations*, revealing an exquisite pink leotard, tutu, tights and ballet shoes, all adorned with white sparkles. She and the Nutcraker drop to their knees simultaneously, and the stage lights come up and they find themselves in a whimsical town made of candy, on the edge of a forest. On the backdrop you can see the castle in the distance. Clara and the Nutcraker silently enquire around the town about strange activities, when all of a sudden a group of rat soldiers show up at the village. The peple panic and flee into the forest. The Nutcracker trips, Clara pulls him to his feet, and they run into the woods as well. They meet up with a few soldiers loyal to the cause of rebelling against the Rat King. They "explain" that the Sugarplum Fairy could have a solution, and they invite Clara and the Nutcracker to join them and they do, following the small group offstage*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Thanks!

IC:

*the scene opens again in a treehouse, where the group is setting up camp. They sit around the fireplace, eating, drinking, resting, fixing something, or doing some other task. After a while the Nutcracker gets up and half dances half walks to a place farther away from the group. Clara looks after him, appears to be thinking, and looks down when the Nutcraker glances behind him. Night falls, and one soldier stands guard near a window and the others go to sleep. Clara approaches the Nutcraker slowly and sits down beside him. They are both still, looking down at the ground, until the Nutcracker looks up facing the audience. Actors slip on stage as the Nutcraker begins "telling his story" as Clara watches him, "listening" intently. As he tells his story -the Rat King barging in on his palace home during a celebration, fighting his father the king ang then turning the king and all the subjects into stone, then fighting the Nutcracker and banishing him from the kingdom- the actors act it out on stage. At the end of the tale, the actors disperse. Clara and the Nutcracker embrace, and then they go to sleep themselves*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Out of time. The rest will have to come tomorrow.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Out of time. The rest will have to come tomorrow.



OOC: Ok! Bye then!

Carly: *smiles and watches carefully*


----------



## Fairywings

*The next scene opens to find them in a forest. Clara, the Nutcracker, and the rebel soldiers are walking in the woods. Suddenl, a fierce lion leaps out at them. The Nutcracker and the soldiers take out their swords and try to attack it, but the lion knocks them back. Clara spots a thorn in the lion's side and approaches the lion slowly. The others stare at her like she's crazy, but they can't pull her back because they're stuck. Clara stops in front of the lion and reasches for the thorn. The lion snorts, but Clara reaches and pulls out the thorn. The lion bows, and runsff through the forest. Clara helps pull the guys to their feet and they continue on.*


----------



## Fairywings

*In the next scene they are still in the forest, but it is a considerably darker and more sinister looking forest. Clara, the Nutcracker, and the soldiers are looking around nervously at their surroundings as they walk. Then, one off the soldiers does his own quick solo dance nd collapses, then acts as though he is screaming, when really it is the orchestra, who is playing effects that sound like screams of fear and sounds of bad things. One by one, the other soldiers complete their own solodances and drops to the floor, until at last Clara and the Nutcracker follow through. It is done so the audience can understand that their forest is making them see their worst fears. Then Clara goes still, and seems to get a grip on herself. She slowly stands, and through an elaborate dance helps the others recover. When everyone is standing, they leave rather quickly.*


----------



## Fairywings

*In the scene after that, there is a small strip of stage and the rest is covered in blue gray fog, to symbolize water. The group enters on the "beach" and looks out in horror. It is clearly to wide and deep to swim, shown by acting, and there is no bridge. The group spreads out, looking for something to help. Clara peers over the edge of the stage, and "falls". The others look concerned, but Clara let's them know she's all right. She stands in front of a very steep stair case, so one can infer that it only looked like she fell. She then finds a boat, and attempts to pull it by the rope attached. She can't though, so one of the soldiers comes down and helps her. They pull it up a ramp(the boat is on wheels) and show it off to the others. Everyone but the Nutcracker gets into the boat, and he shoves the boat off, jumping in as thewy leave shore. A pair of oars is found, and they sail off stage*


----------



## Fairywings

*Finally, the group enters another part of the forest at dawn. The trees have painted lanterns hanging from them, and in the middle sits a mystical looking bungalow, with a purple door. Everyone celebrates, as they have found the home of the Sugarplum Fairy. They knock on the door, and step back as the Sugarplum Fairy twirls out of her home. The Sugarplum fairy's leotard and tights are striped white, light blue, and lavender in a swirling way like a candy cane or a barbershop pole. Her tutu and shoes are lavender. A wreath of white flowers sits on her head, and light blue fairy wings are attached to her back. Through a dance, they explain their problem and why they came to find her. The Sugarplum Fairy is about to reply when they hear something. The Nutcracker sends Clara and the Sugarplum Fairy up a tree and then the rat soldiers appear and kidnap the Nutcracker and the rebel soldiers. When they're gone, the Sugarplum Fairy tells Clara that she has to save the Nutcracker and the soldiers and defeat the Rat King, because only then will the land be free. The Sugarplum Fairy casts a spell on Clara to make her faster and gives her an amulet, explaining that when the jewel on the amulet is pressed, she will be returned home. Clara exits, off to save her friends.*


----------



## Fairywings

*In the next scene, Clara is sneaking through the castle. At one end, a guard stands in front of a "jail cell" where the Nutcracker and the soldiers are sitting. Clara, through a dance with several high kicks, knocks out the guard. She takes the key off a hook on the wall and unlocks the cell, opening the door. The Nutcracker and the soldiers are very happy, and Clara and the Nutcracker hug. Then Clara explains what the Sugarplum Fairy told her, and they decide they have to sneak upstairs to the courtyard. Clara, the Nutcracker, and the soldiers dismount from the stage and dance their way through the audience as the set onstage changes from the dungeons to the courtyard. "Clara" smiles at her friends/family as she dances by. Onstage, there is now plants and benches on the side, and the king and the courtiers turned to stone enter and find their positions and remain still. Clara, the Nutcracker and company return to the stage, where they enter the courtyard. Immediately the Rat King and the Rat soldiers jump out, and a fight ensues. Eventually, the Rat King's staff is broken in half, and the "statues" come to life. The real king chases the Rat King off stage. Then, fog fills the stage and two daners come on with a sparkling cloth. They wrap it around the Nutcracker and spin him around the stage three times. When he comes back to his former position and the two dancers leave with the cloth, he no longer lookslike a Nutcracker, but rather he is a prince. He runs and embrace his father, then goes back and embraces Clara, and they stage kiss.*


OOC: This isn't the end


----------



## Fairywings

*Clara and the Prince move to the middle of the stage, as if they are going to dance, but as they are still getting there, a fire shoots up. The Rat King leaps from the fire, his sword drawn. The Prince pulls out his sword and Clara jumps a few paces back and the Rat King and the Prince duel, always dancing in step of eachother. The Prince wounds the Rat King and throws him down on the ground. The Prince makes his way to Clara and checks to see if she's okay. Then the Sugarplum Fairy appears and places a golden circlet on Clara's head, which was given to her by the King. Clara and the Prince waltz around the stage, but as they move back to the center, the Rat King gets up and grabs Clara's amulet and presses the jewel. The Prince kills the Rat King, and he falls down dead. Clara stares in horror at the amulet, and begins to twirl "uncontrollably". The Sugarplum Fairy explains what's happening. The Prince tries to hold onto her, but Clara is spinning faster and faster. Then the Prince loses his hold and falls backwards. Clara now has one leg straight to the ground, and the other sticking straight out behind her, making about a right angle. The lights start to fade until it is black except for a spotlight on Clara. She begins to slow, and eventually stops and collapses. For a few moments, she lies still in the darkness, then the stage lights begin to come on, until Clara is back in her home, and her brother is shaking her, trying to wake her up. Clara wakes up, and stares at the audience in disbelief. Then the lights go off completely on stage, and the house lights come on*


----------



## Fairywings

*the orchestra begins playing a medley of the music as the stage lights come back on and the curtain call starts* *The villagers, minor family members, and the courtiers come on stage. They bow, and seperate in halves.* *Then the guard in the dingeon and the lion come onstage together, bow, and seperate to the two sides* *Then the Rat soldiers come on and bow and seperate* *Next the rebel soldiers come on, bow, and separate* *After them came Clara's brother and Clara's godfather who gave Clara the Nutcracker. They bow and split* *After them are the King, the Rat King, and the Sugarplum Fairy. They bow and two go to one side and one to the other* *Then the Nutcracker/Prince comes on and bows. He waits, and Clara comes from the other side and bows, and then they hold hands and bow again together* *Then Clar and the Nutcracker/Prince, take each side and the casts holds hands and bows together three times*

OOC: Done!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> *the orchestra begins playing a medley of the music as the stage lights come back on and the curtain call starts* *The villagers, minor family members, and the courtiers come on stage. They bow, and seperate in halves.* *Then the guard in the dingeon and the lion come onstage together, bow, and seperate to the two sides* *Then the Rat soldiers come on and bow and seperate* *Next the rebel soldiers come on, bow, and separate* *After them came Clara's brother and Clara's godfather who gave Clara the Nutcracker. They bow and split* *After them are the King, the Rat King, and the Sugarplum Fairy. They bow and two go to one side and one to the other* *Then the Nutcracker/Prince comes on and bows. He waits, and Clara comes from the other side and bows, and then they hold hands and bow again together* *Then Clar and the Nutcracker/Prince, take each side and the casts holds hands and bows together three times*
> 
> OOC: Done!



Katelyn: *smiles and claps for them* *uses her finger to whistle loudly and shouts,being loud for the first time that day* Whoo! Great job Jo! *grins at her from her seat*

Ooc: Wow,great writing!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Thanks!

Johanna: *smiles, waves at crowd* 

Tom: *clapping* *shouts* Love you sis!

Crystal: *clapping* That was a great show!

Fiona: *claps* *shouts* Brava! *to Crystal* It was. The effects were amazing!

*the actors bow once more and exit offstage*

Ms. LeBeau: *over the intercom* Thank you all for coming and I hope you had as much fun watching it as my dancers dod performing it! Clara, the Nutcracker, the Rat King, the True King, the rat soldiers, the rebel soldiers and the Godfather will be in the lobby in costume momentarily. Please be careful as you exit the theater and watch your children. Thank you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> Johanna: *smiles, waves at crowd*
> 
> Tom: *clapping* *shouts* Love you sis!
> 
> Crystal: *clapping* That was a great show!
> 
> Fiona: *claps* *shouts* Brava! *to Crystal* It was. The effects were amazing!
> 
> *the actors bow once more and exit offstage*
> 
> Ms. LeBeau: *over the intercom* Thank you all for coming and I hope you had as much fun watching it as my dancers dod performing it! Clara, the Nutcracker, the Rat King, the True King, the rat soldiers, the rebel soldiers and the Godfather will be in the lobby in costume momentarily. Please be careful as you exit the theater and watch your children. Thank you.



Katelyn: *stands up and smooths out her skirt* *stretches and yawns** thinks: _"I never knew ballet could be so cool."_*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: So, the show just ended, correct?

Carly: *stands up and smiles* That was truly a great performance.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: So, the show just ended, correct?
> 
> Carly: *stands up and smiles* That was truly a great performance.



Katelyn: *nods in agreement*

OOc: Correct.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods in agreement*
> 
> OOc: Correct.



OOC: Don't you just love after Christmas sales?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Don't you just love after Christmas sales?



OOc: Oh my gosh yes! I especially love when my favorite clothes stores have them, I love shopping and getting new outfits!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Yes.

Crystal: *stands up and stretches* Well, that was entertaining.

Fiona: *pondering* I wonder how they managed the fire.......it obviously wasn't real or the rat king guy would have been smoldering........

Tom: Let's go see Jo. *gets up and leads them out*

*in the lobby*

Young girl: *approaches Johanna* Will you sign my program?

Johanna: *smiles* Of course. *kneels down and signs _Clara_ in her fancy handwriting*

Young girl: *while she's signing* You were really pretty. I wanna be a ballerina princess like you when I grow up.

Johanna: *smiles again* You can be whatever you want to be if you believe. *hands her the program*

Young girl: *looks at it in amazement* Thank you! *runs off* 

Johanna: *stands, still smiling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Oh my gosh yes! I especially love when my favorite clothes stores have them, I love shopping and getting new outfits!


OOC: Oh, I know it! Me too! I splurged yesterday at the mall. My grandparents gave me a bunch of money for Christmas so I went out and got like five outfits, adorable jewelry, a new book, and a yoga mat.


Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes.
> 
> Crystal: *stands up and stretches* Well, that was entertaining.
> 
> Fiona: *pondering* I wonder how they managed the fire.......it obviously wasn't real or the rat king guy would have been smoldering........
> 
> Tom: Let's go see Jo. *gets up and leads them out*
> 
> *in the lobby*
> 
> Young girl: *approaches Johanna* Will you sign my program?
> 
> Johanna: *smiles* Of course. *kneels down and signs _Clara_ in her fancy handwriting*
> 
> Young girl: *while she's signing* You were really pretty. I wanna be a ballerina princess like you when I grow up.
> 
> Johanna: *smiles again* You can be whatever you want to be if you believe. *hands her the program*
> 
> Young girl: *looks at it in amazement* Thank you! *runs off*
> 
> Johanna: *stands, still smiling*



Carly: *finds Jo and walks over to her* You were absolutely brilliant, Jo. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yes.
> 
> Crystal: *stands up and stretches* Well, that was entertaining.
> 
> Fiona: *pondering* I wonder how they managed the fire.......it obviously wasn't real or the rat king guy would have been smoldering........
> 
> Tom: Let's go see Jo. *gets up and leads them out*
> 
> *in the lobby*
> 
> Young girl: *approaches Johanna* Will you sign my program?
> 
> Johanna: *smiles* Of course. *kneels down and signs _Clara_ in her fancy handwriting*
> 
> Young girl: *while she's signing* You were really pretty. I wanna be a ballerina princess like you when I grow up.
> 
> Johanna: *smiles again* You can be whatever you want to be if you believe. *hands her the program*
> 
> Young girl: *looks at it in amazement* Thank you! *runs off*
> 
> Johanna: *stands, still smiling*



Katelyn: *follows them looking around*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh, I know it! Me too! I splurged yesterday at the mall. My grandparents gave me a bunch of money for Christmas so I went out and got like five outfits, adorable jewelry, a new book, and a yoga mat.
> 
> 
> Carly: *finds Jo and walks over to her* You were absolutely brilliant, Jo. *smiles*



OOc: Same here! Well,I got a bunch of new clothes.

Katelyn: *follows her over and nods* *gives her two thumbs up for the performance*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh, I know it! Me too! I splurged yesterday at the mall. My grandparents gave me a bunch of money for Christmas so I went out and got like five outfits, adorable jewelry, a new book, and a yoga mat.
> 
> 
> Carly: *finds Jo and walks over to her* You were absolutely brilliant, Jo. *smiles*



OOC: That's awesome. I have yet to spend any money.

Johanna: Thanks Carly, thanks Kate! I had a lot of fun. Hey everyone.

Fiona: How did you pull off the fire?

Johanna: *whispers in Fi's ear so the little kids who thinks it's magic won't hear* It was a projection.

Tom: You did amazing sis. *hugs her*

Johanna: *hugs him back* Thanks bro.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's awesome. I have yet to spend any money.
> 
> Johanna: Thanks Carly, thanks Kate! I had a lot of fun. Hey everyone.
> 
> Fiona: How did you pull off the fire?
> 
> Johanna: *whispers in Fi's ear so the little kids who thinks it's magic won't hear* It was a projection.
> 
> Tom: You did amazing sis. *hugs her*
> 
> Johanna: *hugs him back* Thanks bro.



Katelyn: *smiles and nods* *watches as little kids try to dance like the performers did on stage,clapping when appropriate making them grin*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *smiles* That really was great. *sighs*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Stepping out for a few minutes to get dressed and wash my face and eat and necessary things that 'normal' people do. I stayed up after 4 in the morning last night to finish my book so I slept until 1 today.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Stepping out for a few minutes to get dressed and wash my face and eat and necessary things that 'normal' people do. I stayed up after 4 in the morning last night to finish my book so I slept until 1 today.



OOc: Hahaha,okay. Have fun doing normal people things!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Stepping out for a few minutes to get dressed and wash my face and eat and necessary things that 'normal' people do. I stayed up after 4 in the morning last night to finish my book so I slept until 1 today.



OOC: What? That's weird! lol.

Johanna: *murmurs* The little kids are the best. The ones who go to the school looked at us like we were the greatest dancers the world has ever seen during rehearsal, and the kids who've come to watch the show just loved it and loved us.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: What? That's weird! lol.
> 
> Johanna: *murmurs* The little kids are the best. The ones who go to the school looked at us like we were the greatest dancers the world has ever seen during rehearsal, and the kids who've come to watch the show just loved it and loved us.



Katelyn: *giggles when a little girl about three falls down trying to spin and pouts* *quickly walks over and helps her up but frowns when she's still pouting* *bends down to her height and says quietly to her* Now why are you pouting? Because you fell? *shakes her head when she nods* But don't you know? To be the best at anything,you have to fall a couple times. Then you could be the bestest ballerina in the _entire_ world. *giggles again when the girl jumps up and down and runs to tell her mom what she said* *stands up and walks back over to the group hearing Jo* *nods* I love little kids. They believe in everything still and think everything is the greatest thing they've ever seen. And you guys were so good,maybe you could be the best dancers the world has ever seen.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles when a little girl about three falls down trying to spin and pouts* *quickly walks over and helps her up but frowns when she's still pouting* *bends down to her height and says quietly to her* Now why are you pouting? Because you fell? *shakes her head when she nods* But don't you know? To be the best at anything,you have to fall a couple times. Then you could be the bestest ballerina in the _entire_ world. *giggles again when the girl jumps up and down and runs to tell her mom what she said* *stands up and walks back over to the group hearing Jo* *nods* I love little kids. They believe in everything still and think everything is the greatest thing they've ever seen. And you guys were so good,maybe you could be the best dancers the world has ever seen.



Johanna: *quietly* You know, if little kids ran the world, I wouldn't really mind it munch. Sometimes I like them better than adults. Adults tell you what you can't do and what you will proably never be able to do. Little kids believe you can do anything.

Ms. LeBeau: You did wonderful Miss Norrington. I've already told the others, you can go get out of costume now. People are starting to leave. Oh, and no lessons until after Christmas break.

Johanna: Thank you Ms. LeBeau *her teacher leaves*

Crystal: *holds up her phone* Uh-uh. You aren't going anywhere until I get a picture of you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *quietly* You know, if little kids ran the world, I wouldn't really mind it munch. Sometimes I like them better than adults. Adults tell you what you can't do and what you will proably never be able to do. Little kids believe you can do anything.
> 
> Ms. LeBeau: You did wonderful Miss Norrington. I've already told the others, you can go get out of costume now. People are starting to leave. Oh, and no lessons until after Christmas break.
> 
> Johanna: Thank you Ms. LeBeau *her teacher leaves*
> 
> Crystal: *holds up her phone* Uh-uh. You aren't going anywhere until I get a picture of you.



Katelyn: I agree completely,when I was little I thought that if you really wanted to be something you could be it. Even if it was something like being an austronaut,a chef or even a professional  singer. Anything was possible. *steps a little out of the way so she can take her picture*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back but it might be a while between posts because I'm still trying to do the things that regular people do. Anyways today hasn't been the best day. I accidentally broke the One Direction necklace me mom got me for Christmas and I was supposed to go to an art museum with my brother and his girlfriend but since I stayed up so late last night, I was sleeping when they left. I really wanted to see the museum.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm back but it might be a while between posts because I'm still trying to do the things that regular people do. Anyways today hasn't been the best day. I accidentally broke the One Direction necklace me mom got me for Christmas and I was supposed to go to an art museum with my brother and his girlfriend but since I stayed up so late last night, I was sleeping when they left. I really wanted to see the museum.



Ooc: ): Aw,I'm sorry. Maybe you can go another time?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: ): Aw,I'm sorry. Maybe you can go another time?



OOC: I hope so, but it might be hard to plan again because they're in their early 20s so they're always pretty busy between work and college. Me, however, I just usually sit around the house or go to the mall or something. I haven't been very social lately. Only because I'm sick though. My brother wanted to take me because I'm really into art and I draw and sketch a lot. (I do portraits). But, I want to learn how to paint like landscapes and stuff. I'm not very good at painting.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I hope so, but it might be hard to plan again because they're in their early 20s so they're always pretty busy between work and college. Me, however, I just usually sit around the house or go to the mall or something. I haven't been very social lately. Only because I'm sick though. My brother wanted to take me because I'm really into art and I draw and sketch a lot. (I do portraits). But, I want to learn how to paint like landscapes and stuff. I'm not very good at painting.



Ooc: Oh,well hopefully their schedule will open up soon! And I'm sure you're good at painting,probably better than me at least!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back but it might be a while between posts because I'm still trying to do the things that regular people do. Anyways today hasn't been the best day. I accidentally broke the One Direction necklace me mom got me for Christmas and I was supposed to go to an art museum with my brother and his girlfriend but since I stayed up so late last night, I was sleeping when they left. I really wanted to see the museum.



OOC: That sucks


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: I agree completely,when I was little I thought that if you really wanted to be something you could be it. Even if it was something like being an austronaut,a chef or even a professional  singer. Anything was possible. *steps a little out of the way so she can take her picture*



Crystal: *snaps a couple shots of Johanna* Okay, I'm good.

Johanna: Exactly.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *snaps a couple shots of Johanna* Okay, I'm good.
> 
> Johanna: Exactly.



 Katelyn: *smiles a bit and nods* *looks around and sees a lot of people have left* *sees an empty bench and sits down taking off her heels* *mumbles to herself* Bloody feet killers.

Ooc: Brb


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Oh,well hopefully their schedule will open up soon! And I'm sure you're good at painting,probably better than me at least!



OOC: Probably not.

Carly: I still can't get over the fact of how wonderful the show was.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles a bit and nods* *looks around and sees a lot of people have left* *sees an empty bench and sits down taking off her heels* *mumbles to herself* Bloody feet killers.
> 
> Ooc: Brb



Johanna: And you say _your_ feet are killing you.



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Probably not.
> 
> Carly: I still can't get over the fact of how wonderful the show was.



Johanna: We worked really hard on it. We get one show per normal school year, and we have a very big budget because of the number of students, so we normally get to have amazing costumes and pretty cool effects and sets. And every five years we do the Nutcracker. It's probably the most famous ballet, although the school's done Swan Lake as well. But of course, the rest of the year is basically just lessons, except the national competition in March and April. We never win National though. National includes Ireland, Scotland, England _and_ Wales. It's usually either Dublin or the city of Connery that wins in Ireland.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Probably not.
> 
> Carly: I still can't get over the fact of how wonderful the show was.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: And you say your feet are killing you.
> 
> Johanna: We worked really hard on it. We get one show per normal school year, and we have a very big budget because of the number of students, so we normally get to have amazing costumes and pretty cool effects and sets. And every five years we do the Nutcracker. It's probably the most famous ballet, although the school's done Swan Lake as well. But of course, the rest of the year is basically just lessons, except the national competition in March and April. We never win National though. National includes Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales. It's usually either Dublin or the city of Connery that wins in Ireland.



 Katelyn: *giggles a bit* They are,but yours must hurt more. I hate heels though,I don't know why I wear them anymore. It's not like I'm any prettier or taller than anyone else wearing them. *pulls her feet under her and buttons her blazer* You never know,maybe this year you guys will win. I mean,what you just did was spectacular.

Ooc: Back


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles a bit* They are,but yours must hurt more. I hate heels though,I don't know why I wear them anymore. It's not like I'm any prettier or taller than anyone else wearing them. *pulls her feet under her and buttons her blazer* You never know,maybe this year you guys will win. I mean,what you just did was spectacular.
> 
> Ooc: Back



Johanna: *smiles* I mean, we've gotten individual rewards before for routines, but never as a company. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to get dressed, and then we can go back to the manor if you'd like. *gets up and goes into a door marked "Cast Only"*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *smiles* I mean, we've gotten individual rewards before for routines, but never as a company. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to get dressed, and then we can go back to the manor if you'd like. *gets up and goes into a door marked "Cast Only"*



 Katelyn: *nods and lays her head back*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes into the Girls' Locker Room* *has a mini celebration with the other girls and then changes into jeans, a black sweater, and winter boots* *packs her stuff in her dance bag* *pulls out her bun and lets her hair lie loose* *comes out* Ready?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *goes into the Girls' Locker Room* *has a mini celebration with the other girls and then changes into jeans, a black sweater, and winter boots* *packs her stuff in her dance bag* *pulls out her bun and lets her hair lie loose* *comes out* Ready?



Katelyn: *covers her mouth while she yawns* *nods her head and stands up* *slips on her heels and stretches*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *covers her mouth while she yawns* *nods her head and stands up* *slips on her heels and stretches*



Tom: Let's go then. *grabs the door for everyone*

Fiona: Thanks Tom. *walks out*

Crystal: Thanks Tom. *walks out*

Johanna: Thanks Tom. *walks out*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Let's go then. *grabs the door for everyone*
> 
> Fiona: Thanks Tom. *walks out*
> 
> Crystal: Thanks Tom. *walks out*
> 
> Johanna: Thanks Tom. *walks out*



Katelyn: Tanks. *walks out and shivers* *wraps her arms around herself*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Looking through the old threads, I read one of my OOC parts that said something along the lines of "My limit is two characters. Four characters would be way too complicated" and yet here I am with four and doing just fine.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Tanks. *walks out and shivers* *wraps her arms around herself*



Johanna: *crosses her arms* I know, it's cold! Wasn't this cold when I left the house!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Looking through the old threads, I read one of my OOC parts that said something along the lines of "My limit is two characters. Four characters would be way too complicated" and yet here I am with four and doing just fine.



OOc: Hahaha  I guess it's not as hard as you thought.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *crosses her arms* I know, it's cold! Wasn't this cold when I left the house!



Katelyn: *giggles a bit and says quietly with her teeth clattering together a bit* I guess since Christmas is getting closer and we're getting farther in to winter it's getting colder at night.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Hahaha  I guess it's not as hard as you thought.



OOC: Clearly



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *giggles a bit and says quietly with her teeth clattering together a bit* I guess since Christmas is getting closer and we're getting farther in to winter it's getting colder at night.



Johanna: *shivers* That makes sense.

Tom: We're almost to the bus stop.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Clearly
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: *shivers* That makes sense.
> 
> Tom: We're almost to the bus stop.



Katelyn: Good. *tries to find a way to make her teeth quit clattering*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *gets to the bus stop and waits for a bus* *one pulls up and she walks on hoping for some warm air* *groans when it's barely any warmer than outside* *sits down and rubs her hands together,breathing in to them to try and heat them up*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *gets to the bus stop and waits for a bus* *one pulls up and she walks on hoping for some warm air* *groans when it's barely any warmer than outside* *sits down and rubs her hands together,breathing in to them to try and heat them up*



Carly: *gets on the bus and sits down with the rest of them*

OOC: I got more clothes.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *gets on the bus and sits down with the rest of them*
> 
> OOC: I got more clothes.



 Katelyn: *sighs and gives up trying to warm up her hands* Spring better come soon,I'm sick of the cold now. I'm serious. All I want to do is give everyone their presents on Christmas and go straight to warmer weather.

Ooc: Lol,nice!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *sighs and gives up trying to warm up her hands* Spring better come soon,I'm sick of the cold now. I'm serious. All I want to do is give everyone their presents on Christmas and go straight to warmer weather.
> 
> Ooc: Lol,nice!



Carly: I quite agree. I hate the cold weather! I'm a warm weather type of girl. Kind of figures though considering I'm from Ireland. It's never gets _that_ warm here any time of year. I like it hot.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I quite agree. I hate the cold weather! I'm a warm weather type of girl. Kind of figures though considering I'm from Ireland. It's never gets _that_ warm here any time of year. I like it hot.



Katelyn: Amen sister. *giggles at herself and takes out her phone,turning it on* *listens to a voice mail she got during the show and rolls her eyes at the end of it* *hangs up and mutters something under her breath* *looks through her photos*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Amen sister. *giggles at herself and takes out her phone,turning it on* *listens to a voice mail she got during the show and rolls her eyes at the end of it* *hangs up and mutters something under her breath* *looks through her photos*



Carly: Who's the voicemail from, Kate?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *on the bus with them* That's better.

Johanna: _Si_. It's much nicer in here.

Fiona: We'll be home soon Miss Ballerina.

Tom: *he is the only one of the four not seated, rather he is hanging onto the handle bars as all the seats are taken* I think you're right Kate, Christmas needs to hurry up and get here.

OOC: I would like to do a time jump to Christmas eve tomorrow, or maybe tonight.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Who's the voicemail from, Kate?



Katelyn: *looks up from her phone and bites her lip* Oh,you know. Um..just..f-family stuff,and um yeah that's all it was,just Nick and Jason having a go at me. *looks back down at her phone and thinks: _Wow. I am not getting any better at this._*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *on the bus with them* That's better.
> 
> Johanna: _Si_. It's much nicer in here.
> 
> Fiona: We'll be home soon Miss Ballerina.
> 
> Tom: *he is the only one of the four not seated, rather he is hanging onto the handle bars as all the seats are taken* I think you're right Kate, Christmas needs to hurry up and get here.
> 
> OOC: I would like to do a time jump to Christmas eve tomorrow, or maybe tonight.



Katelyn: *looks up at him* I know right? *looks back down at her phone and finally puts it away* *puts her hands in her lap and looks at them*

OOc: Sounds good to me.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks up from her phone and bites her lip* Oh,you know. Um..just..f-family stuff,and um yeah that's all it was,just Nick and Jason having a go at me. *looks back down at her phone and thinks: _Wow. I am not getting any better at this._*



Fiona: *in a low voice because the topic she is about to discuss is obviously not appropriate* Um.........didn't Crys, Tom and I...........take care of your family? So, um, shouldn't you not be having any more problems or is there someone else we may, um, need to take care of?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks up at him* I know right? *looks back down at her phone and finally puts it away* *puts her hands in her lap and looks at them*
> 
> OOc: Sounds good to me.



OOC: Tonight or tomorrow? I don't really care either way, just want to go along with whatebver is convienient for you guys.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *on the bus with them* That's better.
> 
> Johanna: _Si_. It's much nicer in here.
> 
> Fiona: We'll be home soon Miss Ballerina.
> 
> Tom: *he is the only one of the four not seated, rather he is hanging onto the handle bars as all the seats are taken* I think you're right Kate, Christmas needs to hurry up and get here.
> 
> OOC: I would like to do a time jump to Christmas eve tomorrow, or maybe tonight.


OOC: Sounds good to me.


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks up from her phone and bites her lip* Oh,you know. Um..just..f-family stuff,and um yeah that's all it was,just Nick and Jason having a go at me. *looks back down at her phone and thinks: _Wow. I am not getting any better at this._*



Carly: Hmm... They are... bothering you? *tilts her head slightly in confusion*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *in a low voice because the topic she is about to discuss is obviously not appropriate* Um.........didn't Crys, Tom and I...........take care of your family? So, um, shouldn't you not be having any more problems or is there someone else we may, um, need to take care of?



Katelyn: *frowns a bit* No,it's alright. I was talking about Nick seeing as though he is now my legal gaurdian. This problem isn't nearly as bad as that one was. You guys don't need to put yourselves in danger again.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Carly: Hmm... They are... bothering you? *tilts her head slightly in confusion*



Katelyn: *shakes her head mentally scolding herself* *says with her head still low* You know what? Forget it. It's honestly not that big of a deal to you guys, I shouldn't have even kept talking about it. I'm sorry. *plays with her hands*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Tonight or tomorrow? I don't really care either way, just want to go along with whatebver is convienient for you guys.



OOc: We could start it tonight and finish it tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *frowns a bit* No,it's alright. I was talking about Nick seeing as though he is now my legal gaurdian. This problem isn't nearly as bad as that one was. You guys don't need to put yourselves in danger again.



Crystal: Nick schmick. Since when did the Katelyn I know let other people boss her around?

Fiona: Danger? Pff. I walk on the wild side. I laugh in the face of danger, ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> OOc: We could start it tonight and finish it tomorrow maybe.



OOC: We'll get them to the manor and then start.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: We'll get them to the manor and then start.



OOC: Sounds good


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Nick schmick. Since when did the Katelyn I know let other people boss her around?
> 
> Fiona: Danger? Pff. I walk on the wild side. I laugh in the face of danger, ha ha ha ha!



Katelyn: *shrugs her shoulders and says quietly almost like she's had to repeat this before* I'm not allowed to dis-obey adults who care for me. It is disrespectful and rude.*shakes her head as if to clear her mind and smiles weakly at them* I'm fine though,nothing's wrong.

Ooc: Nice Lion King quote,I read that in Simba's voice and then heard the hyena's laugh.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: We'll get them to the manor and then start.



OOc: Cool.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *shrugs her shoulders and says quietly almost like she's had to repeat this before* I'm not allowed to dis-obey adults who care for me. It is disrespectful and rude.*shakes her head as if to clear her mind and smiles weakly at them* I'm fine though,nothing's wrong.
> 
> Ooc: Nice Lion King quote,I read that in Simba's voice and then heard the hyena's laugh.



OOC: Thanks

Crystal: If I recall, there was a series of events at school that led to you, Carly, and a certain young man fleeing to London. I also recall a set of circumstances that led to us fighting the De *remembers she is in non magical company* -the terrorists- in order to save my uncle. I also recall both finding the manor and several times when we fought to stay at the manor from peopole who would take us away.

Fiona: *murmurs this part, but everyone in their group can hear, even the boys if they're paying attention* I also recall a certain person committing suicide betwqeen the saving of the uncle and the finding of the manor.

Crystal: *murmuring* What does that have to do with it? Shut up Fiona!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks
> 
> Crystal: If I recall, there was a series of events at school that led to you, Carly, and a certain young man fleeing to London. I also recall a set of circumstances that led to us fighting the De *remembers she is in non magical company* -the terrorists- in order to save my uncle. I also recall both finding the manor and several times when we fought to stay at the manor from peopole who would take us away.
> 
> Fiona: *murmurs this part, but everyone in their group can hear, even the boys if they're paying attention* I also recall a certain person committing suicide betwqeen the saving of the uncle and the finding of the manor.
> 
> Crystal: *murmuring* What does that have to do with it? Shut up Fiona!



OOC: So I didn't get like any sleep last night, and I'm really tired, so do you mind explaining this in a dumbed down version, I'm confused? Sorry.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks
> 
> Crystal: If I recall, there was a series of events at school that led to you, Carly, and a certain young man fleeing to London. I also recall a set of circumstances that led to us fighting the De *remembers she is in non magical company* -the terrorists- in order to save my uncle. I also recall both finding the manor and several times when we fought to stay at the manor from peopole who would take us away.
> 
> Fiona: *murmurs this part, but everyone in their group can hear, even the boys if they're paying attention* I also recall a certain person committing suicide betwqeen the saving of the uncle and the finding of the manor.
> 
> Crystal: *murmuring* What does that have to do with it? Shut up Fiona!



Katelyn: *narrows her eyes a bit* Yes,but I didn't feel those adults cared for me in those circumstances. Besides, Nick is one of the last people I have who I know won't leave me. I'm not going to pull a dumb stunt and risk losing him, I've done that too many times and I don't feel like doing it again. And if that means shutting my mouth and re-learning and doing everything my father told me so be it. *crosses her arms hoping to end the conversation*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *narrows her eyes a bit* Yes,but I didn't feel those adults cared for me in those circumstances. Besides, Nick is one of the last people I have who I know won't leave me. I'm not going to pull a dumb stunt and risk losing him, I've done that too many times and I don't feel like doing it again. And if that means shutting my mouth and re-learning and doing everything my father told me so be it. *crosses her arms hoping to end the conversation*



Fiona: *shrugs* She's a lost cause. 

Crystal: *sighs* You could have phrased that better.

Tom: *looking for an escape* Oh look, we're here! *gets off the bus*

OOC: Last call for Flight 4783 going to Christmas Eve. Flight 4783 now boarding. Are you all ready?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs* She's a lost cause.
> 
> Crystal: *sighs* You could have phrased that better.
> 
> Tom: *looking for an escape* Oh look, we're here! *gets off the bus*
> 
> OOC: Last call for Flight 4783 going to Christmas Eve. Flight 4783 now boarding. Are you all ready?



Carly: *steps off the bus*

OOC: Of course, Haha!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs* She's a lost cause.
> 
> Crystal: *sighs* You could have phrased that better.
> 
> Tom: *looking for an escape* Oh look, we're here! *gets off the bus*
> 
> OOC: Last call for Flight 4783 going to Christmas Eve. Flight 4783 now boarding. Are you all ready?



OOc: Yes ma'am!

Katelyn: *huffs and stands up* I'm ready for bed.,or a nap. *follows him off the bus*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay! Passengers, please stow your carry on items in the overhead compartments or underneath the seat in front of you. Please fasten your seatbelts at this time and remain in your seats. 

*Here we go!!!!!!!*

Woo! And here we are at Christmas Eve. Please collect your belongings and watch your children as you exit. Thank you for flying Time Jump Airlines, owned by Disboards Airlines, and have a magical day!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOc: Yes ma'am!
> 
> Katelyn: *huffs and stands up* I'm ready for bed.,or a nap. *follows him off the bus*



Carly: I'm tired too. *yawns really loudly* I don't think I've ever been this tired in my life.

OOC: Preach it, Carly. I'm soooo tired right now, guys.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay! Passengers, please stow your carry on items in the overhead compartments or underneath the seat in front of you. Please fasten your seatbelts at this time and remain in your seats.
> 
> *Here we go!!!!!!!*
> 
> Woo! And here we are at Christmas Eve. Please collect your belongings and watch your children as you exit. Thank you for flying Time Jump Airlines, owned by Disboards Airlines, and have a magical day!



OOC: That was the best thing I've seen all day... Sounds like Disney magic to me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay! Passengers, please stow your carry on items in the overhead compartments or underneath the seat in front of you. Please fasten your seatbelts at this time and remain in your seats.
> 
> *Here we go!!!!!!!*
> 
> Woo! And here we are at Christmas Eve. Please collect your belongings and watch your children as you exit. Thank you for flying Time Jump Airlines, owned by Disboards Airlines, and have a magical day!



OOc: Hahaha,very nice!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Eh, it was okay. I just like to keep things entertaining.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: GTG, Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Eh, it was okay. I just like to keep things entertaining.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: GTG, Night!



OOc: Well,it worked. Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *wakes up and literally falls out of bed* *groans and groggily stands up* *brushes her teeth and hair,putting it in a messy ponytail* *walks out of the bathroom and checks her phone* *ignores her messages and calls and sees it's Christmas Eve* *drops her phone and screams in excitement* *runs out of her room and downstairs shouting so the whole manor could probably hear* IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE! GET UP YA LAZIES! IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE! *gets to the kitchen and pours herself some cereal for breakfast* *jumps a bit in her spot eating and humming*


----------



## Fairywings

ooc: Will post tomorrow


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *wakes up and literally falls out of bed* *groans and groggily stands up* *brushes her teeth and hair,putting it in a messy ponytail* *walks out of the bathroom and checks her phone* *ignores her messages and calls and sees it's Christmas Eve* *drops her phone and screams in excitement* *runs out of her room and downstairs shouting so the whole manor could probably hear* IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE! GET UP YA LAZIES! IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE! *gets to the kitchen and pours herself some cereal for breakfast* *jumps a bit in her spot eating and humming*



Fiona: *seems to be acting like her age for once* It's Chrismas Eve? *bounds out of bed* *runs out of her room still in her pajamas and into Crystal's room* *jumps on Crystal's bed* Cryssie, wake up, wake up! IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE!

Crystal: *wakes up and looks at Fiona through half closed eyes* All right, all right. I'll get up if you stop jumping on me.

Fiona: Cool! I gotta go get Tom up! *runs out of the room*

Crystal: Ugh. *rubs her eyes and puts her slippers on* *shuffles out of her room*

Fiona: *has woken up Tom and Johanna* *smiling* *Tom looks tired yet happy* *Johanna looks a little grumpy* Let's go downstairs!

*the four go downstairs and sit in their seats around the table*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *seems to be acting like her age for once* It's Chrismas Eve? *bounds out of bed* *runs out of her room still in her pajamas and into Crystal's room* *jumps on Crystal's bed* Cryssie, wake up, wake up! IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE!
> 
> Crystal: *wakes up and looks at Fiona through half closed eyes* All right, all right. I'll get up if you stop jumping on me.
> 
> Fiona: Cool! I gotta go get Tom up! *runs out of the room*
> 
> Crystal: Ugh. *run=bs her eyes and puts her slippers on* *shuffles out of her room*
> 
> Fiona: *has woken up Tom and Johanna* *smiling* *Tom looks tired yet happy* *Johanna looks a little grumpy* Let's go downstairs!
> 
> *the four go downstairs and sit in their seats around the table*



 Katelyn: *cleans up her breakfast and grins at them**is really huper and happy* Good morning guys! How did you sleep? Alright I hope, better than I did probably, but I can't believe it's Christmas Eve!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *cleans up her breakfast and grins at them**is really huper and happy* Good morning guys! How did you sleep? Alright I hope, better than I did probably, but I can't believe it's Christmas Eve!



Crystal: Pretty good.

Tom: *nods* Ditto.

Johanna: *grumpily* *glances over at Fiona as she speaks* I was sleeping okay until _someone_ decided it would be a good idea to get my brother and jump on my bed with him to get me up.

Fiona: *shrugs, not looking a shred guilty* It's Christmas Eve, who cares?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Pretty good.
> 
> Tom: *nods* Ditto.
> 
> Johanna: *grumpily* *glances over at Fiona as she speaks* I was sleeping okay until _someone_ decided it would be a good idea to get my brother and jump on my bed with him to get me up.
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs, not looking a shred guilty* It's Christmas Eve, who cares?



Katelyn: *laughs* I'm with Fi this time, lighten up! It's Christmas Eve! Tomorrow we open presents!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs* I'm with Fi this time, lighten up! It's Christmas Eve! Tomorrow we open presents!



Crystal: She has a point.

Tom: I'm with Fi on this one too.

Johanna: *shakes her head, a small smile playing on her lips* You're always with Fiona. *no longer angry*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: She has a point.
> 
> Tom: I'm with Fi on this one too.
> 
> Johanna: *shakes her head, a small smile playing on her lips* You're always with Fiona. *no longer angry*



Katelyn: *laughs again instead of trying to keep quiet today**walks over and gets an apple* *says matter of factly, not trying to joke* He kinda has to be, they are in love. *takes a bite of her apple*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs again instead of trying to keep quiet today**walks over and gets an apple* *says matter of factly, not trying to joke* He kinda has to be, they are in love. *takes a bite of her apple*



Tom: *nods* Yeah, except if it's completely stupid or dangerous. *gets up* *goes to the fridge and opens it* *looks inside* Hmm, what for breakfast?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *nods* Yeah, except if it's completely stupid or dangerous. *gets up* *goes to the fridge and opens it* *looks inside* Hmm, what for breakfast?



Katelyn: Hm,that's good to say no to. *throws away the apple core and leans against the counter* Find something you want and I'll cook it. Just like every morning.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Hm,that's good to say no to. *throws away the apple core and leans against the counter* Find something you want and I'll cook it. Just like every morning.



Tom: You're awesome, you know that? *puts pancake mix and bacon on the table* I'm actually not as hungry today. Anyone want a drink?

Fiona: Chocolate milk please!

Crystal: Apple juice please!

Johanna: Can I just have regular milk please?

Tom: *pretends to jot down their orders like a waiter* *grabs cups and fills them with the requested drink* *brings each person theirs* *fills himself a glass of apple juice*

Fiona: Thanks Tom!

Crystal: Thanks Tom.

Johanna: _Grazie,_ Tomasso.

Tom: You're welcome girls. So, whast awesome things should we do today? I mean, I know we're having dinner, but what else?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: You're awesome, you know that? *puts pancake mix and bacon on the table* I'm actually not as hungry today. Anyone want a drink?
> 
> Fiona: Chocolate milk please!
> 
> Crystal: Apple juice please!
> 
> Johanna: Can I just have regular milk please?
> 
> Tom: *pretends to jot down their orders like a waiter* *grabs cups and fills them with the requested drink* *brings each person theirs* *fills himself a glass of apple juice*
> 
> Fiona: Thanks Tom!
> 
> Crystal: Thanks Tom.
> 
> Johanna: _Grazie,_ Tomasso.
> 
> Tom: You're welcome girls. So, whast awesome things should we do today? I mean, I know we're having dinner, but what else?



Katelyn: *laughs and grabs the pancake mix and bacon* I guess I can be pretty awesome. *starts to cook humming Christmas songs* I'm not sure, I was actually planning to go to town and getting personalized stockings for everyone, you know to hang on our fireplace, but that's not very awesome.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs and grabs the pancake mix and bacon* I guess I can be pretty awesome. *starts to cook humming Christmas songs* I'm not sure, I was actually planning to go to town and getting personalized stockings for everyone, you know to hang on our fireplace, but that's not very awesome.



Crystal: That is cool. We didn't have our own stockings.

Fiona: Can we open one gift tonight?

Tom: Actually, I thought today we should play games annd be a family and maybe I could bring my piano down using Accio and we could set aside some time for music.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: That is cool. We didn't have our own stockings.
> 
> Fiona: Can we open one gift tonight?
> 
> Tom: Actually, I thought today we should play games annd be a family and maybe I could bring my piano down using Accio and we could set aside some time for music.



Katelyn: *finishes the pancakes and bacon and puts them on plates on the counter* *looks at them all biting her lip thinking and remembers something* Actually, I think Tom's idea is better. I remember when we wen looking for Christmas decorations, there is all kinds of old stockings up in the attic from old families. We could use those!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *finishes the pancakes and bacon and puts them on plates on the counter* *looks at them all biting her lip thinking and remembers something* Actually, I think Tom's idea is better. I remember when we wen looking for Christmas decorations, there is all kinds of old stockings up in the attic from old families. We could use those!



Fiona: But what if they have someone else's name on them?

Crystal: I've heard vintage is sometimes cool......

Tom: *smiles* Great!

Johanna: Okay.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: But what if they have someone else's name on them?
> 
> Crystal: I've heard vintage is sometimes cool......
> 
> Tom: *smiles* Great!
> 
> Johanna: Okay.



Katelyn: *shrugs* They shouldn't, I didn't see any names but so what if they have their names on them? We'll turn them around, as long as we have stockings who cares? I should probably go check though. *runs up the stairs towards the attic and walks in* *looks around at all the boxes and old furniture* Now where did I put them...? *looks around moving and checking everything*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *shrugs* They shouldn't, I didn't see any names but so what if they have their names on them? We'll turn them around, as long as we have stockings who cares? I should probably go check though. *runs up the stairs towards the attic and walks in* *looks around at all the boxes and old furniture* Now where did I put them...? *looks around moving and checking everything*



Johanna: Do you think she'll need help?

Tom: Give her a few minutes. Then we'll check.

Crystal: She could just use accio.


----------



## Fairywings

Ooc: Brb


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Do you think she'll need help?
> 
> Tom: Give her a few minutes. Then we'll check.
> 
> Crystal: She could just use accio.



Katelyn: *looks in a box and finds china dolls* Um...weird? *pushes in away and looks in another only to find a stuffed deer head* Ew! *pushes it away and groans* Where did I put it? *looks in another box and finds large hand knit stockings* Yes! *grabs a few and sees they don't have any names* Wicked. *grabs enough and walks back down slowly* Got em'!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks in a box and finds china dolls* Um...weird? *pushes in away and looks in another only to find a stuffed deer head* Ew! *pushes it away and groans* Where did I put it? *looks in another box and finds large hand knit stockings* Yes! *grabs a few and sees they don't have any names* Wicked. *grabs enough and walks back down slowly* Got em'!



Johanna: Yay!

Crystal: Do you think we have enough?

Tom: I'm sure we do.

Fiona: There's probably been a lot of families who've lived here over the years.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Yay!
> 
> Crystal: Do you think we have enough?
> 
> Tom: I'm sure we do.
> 
> Fiona: There's probably been a lot of families who've lived here over the years.



Katelyn: *nods and places them on the counter* More than enough, I left all kinds up there we didn't need. *looks through some cabinets and finds some stocking hangers* *walks into the living room and puts them up on the fireplace humming "Jingle Bells"*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods and places them on the counter* More than enough, I left all kinds up there we didn't need. *looks through some cabinets and finds some stocking hangers* *walks into the living room and puts them up on the fireplace humming "Jingle Bells"*



Johanna: *finds a pink, purple, and silver stocking* Mine! *grabs it*

Tom: *finds a red, royal blue, green, black and white stocking* This one's pretty cool. *takes it*

Crystal: *finds a purple and yellow stocking* I like this one. *picks it out*

Fiona: *finds a solid colored light blue stocking* This one will do. *holds it up*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *finds a pink, purple, and silver stocking* Mine! *grabs it*
> 
> Tom: *finds a red, royal blue, green, black and white stocking* This one's pretty cool. *takes it*
> 
> Crystal: *finds a purple and yellow stocking* I like this one. *picks it out*
> 
> Fiona: *finds a solid colored light blue stocking* This one will do. *holds it up*



Katelyn: *walks back and puts the rest of the stocking hangers away* Alright, we can go put them up now. Those hangers are strong but everyone cross your fingers they don't fall! *looks through the stockings and finds a red and white one* Cool. *walks over and hangs hers*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *walks back and puts the rest of the stocking hangers away* Alright, we can go put them up now. Those hangers are strong but everyone cross your fingers they don't fall! *looks through the stockings and finds a red and white one* Cool. *walks over and hangs hers*



Fiona: *goes to hang hers up*

Crystal: Careful.

Fiona: I know. *hangs hers up*

Crystal: *hangs hers up*

Tom: *hangs his up*

Johanna: *hangs her up*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Happy New Year, everyone! Sorry I haven't been on. I dyed my hair and did a lot of shopping and my brothers girlfriend spent the night. SO, what's going on in the RP? (Sorry)


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Happy New Year, everyone! Sorry I haven't been on. I dyed my hair and did a lot of shopping and my brothers girlfriend spent the night. SO, what's going on in the RP? (Sorry)



OOC: Happy New Year! It's all good. What color did you dye your hair? It's Christmas eve and we're hanging up stockings and discussing what we should do today.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Happy New Year! It's all good. What color did you dye your hair? It's Christmas eve and we're hanging up stockings and discussing what we should do today.



OOC: I dyed it blonde, but it was dark brown before so now it turned kind of dark blonde/ dirty blonde. Anyways, Carly's going to spend Christmas at the manor.

Carly: *puts a green, red and gold patterned stocking up*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I dyed it blonde, but it was dark brown before so now it turned kind of dark blonde/ dirty blonde. Anyways, Carly's going to spend Christmas at the manor.
> 
> Carly: *puts a green, red and gold patterned stocking up*



OOC: Cool. That's what my hair looks like when it isn't red.

Tom: Well, I'm bringing my piano down. *puuls out his wand* _Accio Piano_! *piano comes down the stairs after a few minutes and Tom directs it to an empty space and sets it down gently* Well. That wasn't so hard.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cool. That's what my hair looks like when it isn't red.
> 
> Tom: Well, I'm bringing my piano down. *puuls out his wand* _Accio Piano_! *piano comes down the stairs after a few minutes and Tom directs it to an empty space and sets it down gently* Well. That wasn't so hard.



OOC: Cool. My hair would look pretty bad if it was red, but I love red hair on other people! 

Carly: Nice piano, Tom. *smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Cool. My hair would look pretty bad if it was red, but I love red hair on other people!
> 
> Carly: Nice piano, Tom. *smiles*



Tom: *checking it for dents* Thanks Carly. I found it in the attic not long after I moved in, and since I know how to play, I decided to......keep it in my room. *repairs a couple of dents, then opens up the seat of the piano bench to dig around for his music* I know it's around here somewhere......


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *checking it for dents* Thanks Carly. I found it in the attic not long after I moved in, and since I know how to play, I decided to......keep it in my room. *repairs a couple of dents, then opens up the seat of the piano bench to dig around for his music* I know it's around here somewhere......



Carly: Well,... I'd love to hear you play sometime. I'm sure you're a very good player. *goes to the kitchen and retrieves an orange* *comes back and peels it over a trash can kept in the room*


----------



## jessidoll

OOC: HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

Katelyn: *lays across the couch looking at the fire in the fireplace spaced out*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well,... I'd love to hear you play sometime. I'm sure you're a very good player. *goes to the kitchen and retrieves an orange* *comes back and peels it over a trash can kept in the room*



Tom: I was planning on playing Carol of the Bells, but I can't find my music!

Crystal: So, do you still believe in Santa Fi?

Fiona: Nah. Was told he didn't exist few years back. It doesn't stop me loving Christmas though.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> OOC: HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> Katelyn: *lays across the couch looking at the fire in the fireplace spaced out*


OOC: Happy new year! 


Fairywings said:


> Tom: I was planning on playing Carol of the Bells, but I can't find my music!
> 
> Crystal: So, do you still believe in Santa Fi?
> 
> Fiona: Nah. Was told he didn't exist few years back. It doesn't stop me loving Christmas though.



Carly: *finishes peeling her orange* Really!? Carol of the Bells is one of my very favorite Christmas songs!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Happy new year!
> 
> 
> Carly: *finishes peeling her orange* Really!? Carol of the Bells is one of my very favorite Christmas songs!



Tom: Mine too. *reaches in and pulls out the entire stack of music* *searches the stack* Now where is it?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Mine too. *reaches in and pulls out the entire stack of music* *searches the stack* Now where is it?



Katelyn: *hears them and comes back to reality* *looks over at Tom and raises an eyebrow* Do you need some help?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *hears them and comes back to reality* *looks over at Tom and raises an eyebrow* Do you need some help?



Tom: Maybe. I can't find Carol of the Bells! It's the one piece I can't find! *keeps looking*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Maybe. I can't find Carol of the Bells! It's the one piece I can't find! *keeps looking*



 Katelyn: *stands up and tilts her head to the side* I've never heard it before, is it good.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *stands up and tilts her head to the side* I've never heard it before, is it good.



Tom: *stops and glances at her* When I'm playing it, who knows. But when a real musician is playing it, yes, it's beautiful. It's a Christmas song, one of the best. *goes back to searching*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *stops and glances at her* When I'm playing it, who knows. But when a real musician is playing it, yes, it's beautiful. It's a Christmas song, one of the best. *goes back to searching*



 Katelyn: I'm sure you'll play it beautifully. *walks over to the piano and smiles a bit* *mutters* I've always loved pianos...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: I'm sure you'll play it beautifully. *walks over to the piano and smiles a bit* *mutters* I've always loved pianos...



Tom: *finds it* Oh, there it is! *sets it aside and puts the rest of the music away* *closes the piano bench* *places the music on the music stand* *modestly* You guys don't wanna hear it, do you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *finds it* Oh, there it is! *sets it aside and puts the rest of the music away* *closes the piano bench* *places the music on the music stand* *modestly* You guys don't wanna hear it, do you?



 Katelyn: *grins* Of course we want to hear! You'll be brilliant!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *grins* Of course we want to hear! You'll be brilliant!



Tom: All right. *sits down* *smoothes the music* *takes a deep breath* *plays Carol of the Bells, never taking his eyes of the music, his fingers moving deftly to the right keys, plaing the right notes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: All right. *sits down* *smoothes the music* *takes a deep breath* *plays Carol of the Bells, never taking his eyes of the music, his fingers moving deftly to the right keys, plaing the right notes*



 Katelyn: *smiles a bit at his playing* *closes her eyes listening closely*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles a bit at his playing* *closes her eyes listening closely*



Tom: *keeps playing, worried he will mess up* *successfully plays to the end of the piece and finishes with a flourish*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *keeps playing, worried he will mess up* *successfully plays to the end of the piece and finishes with a flourish*



Katelyn: *opens her eyes and claps* That was awesome! No, amazing! No, brilliant! No, just plain wicked! You are really talented.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *opens her eyes and claps* That was awesome! No, amazing! No, brilliant! No, just plain wicked! You are really talented.



Tom: *gives a small smile* Thanks. *modestly, attempting to divert the attention away from himself* I mean, we're all really talented. Jo can dance and play quidditch, you can sing, I'm pretty sure Carly can sing, I can't recall actually hearing her, Fiona makes killing people an art and can paint, and I don't know what Crystal can do, but she's really smart, so she has to have some talent.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *gives a small smile* Thanks. *modestly, attempting to divert the attention away from himself* I mean, we're all really talented. Jo can dance and play quidditch, you can sing, I'm pretty sure Carly can sing, I can't recall actually hearing her, Fiona makes killing people an art and can paint, and I don't know what Crystal can do, but she's really smart, so she has to have some talent.



Carly: Yeah, i can sing....*says more quietly* and draw. Anyways, that was amazing playing, Tom!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *gives a small smile* Thanks. *modestly, attempting to divert the attention away from himself* I mean, we're all really talented. Jo can dance and play quidditch, you can sing, I'm pretty sure Carly can sing, I can't recall actually hearing her, Fiona makes killing people an art and can paint, and I don't know what Crystal can do, but she's really smart, so she has to have some talent.



Katelyn: You're welcome. And you're right, you lot are really talented. No, you're _incredibly_ talented! Honest, I'm not just trying to be nice. *walks back over to the couch and sits crossing her legs* *looks at the presents and tree and smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, i can sing....*says more quietly* and draw. Anyways, that was amazing playing, Tom!



Tom: Thanks Carly! You know, you and Kate and I should jam one day. We could sound pretty good.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Thanks Carly! You know, you and Kate and I should jam one day. We could sound pretty good.



Katelyn: *laughs* I would love to, but I'd probably mess you guys up. *wrinkles her nose* I'd probably break a window or something with my voice.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Thanks Carly! You know, you and Kate and I should jam one day. We could sound pretty good.





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs* I would love to, but I'd probably mess you guys up. *wrinkles her nose* I'd probably break a window or something with my voice.



Carly: Sounds cool, and no you wouldn't, Kate. You're an amazing singer.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Sounds cool, and no you wouldn't, Kate. You're an amazing singer.



Katelyn: *rolls her eyes not believing her but doesn't say anything about it* Yeah, sure. I'm going to go make some cookies. *walks in to the kitchen and starts to bake* *turns on the radio and hears a Cher Lloyd song* *screams in excitement and turns it up loud and keeps baking humming along with the song* *walks back putting the cookies in the oven*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs* I would love to, but I'd probably mess you guys up. *wrinkles her nose* I'd probably break a window or something with my voice.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Sounds cool, and no you wouldn't, Kate. You're an amazing singer.



Tom: Nah. Anyway, it's all about having fun, it's not like we'd actually go anywhere and perform. And I bet you guys both sound great.

Fiona: *walks over to the tree and digs around until she finds a specific present* *picks it up, walks over to Katelyn and drops it on her lap* *the present is a medium sized box wrapped in pink sparkly wrapping paper, addressed To Katelyn, From Fi* *looks up at Katelyn with big blue-green eyes* Please?

OOC: Fi's acting her age.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Nah. Anyway, it's all about having fun, it's not like we'd actually go anywhere and perform. And I bet you guys both sound great.
> 
> Fiona: *walks over to the tree and digs around until she finds a specific present* *picks it up, walks over to Katelyn and drops it on her lap* *the present is a medium sized box wrapped in pink sparkly wrapping paper, addressed To Katelyn, From Fi* *looks up at Katelyn with big blue-green eyes* Please?
> 
> OOC: Fi's acting her age.



Katelyn: *shrugs then smiles* Well if it's like that, I'd love to do it then! *looks down at the present curiously then at Fiona* You want it opened now? You sure?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *shrugs then smiles* Well if it's like that, I'd love to do it then! *looks down at the present curiously then at Fiona* You want it opened now? You sure?



Tom: Cool!

Fiona: *nods* I was gonna make you open it later, but I couldn't help it.

*when/if Kate opens the present, she would come to the box. If she opened the box, she would find a framed photograph taken earlier in the year. The five boys are sitting towards the back of the picture, looking happy. Tom looks like he's laughing at something. Johanna is gesturing with her hands and looks animated, as if she's telling the joke Tom's laughing at. Katelyn and Carly are sitting somewhat behind the twins, near Niall and Harry, smiling wide as if they've gotten great news. Crystal is off to the side, seeming to be observing everyone, with a small mysterious smile on her face. No one is looking at the camera and the scene looks natural, as if they didn't know the photo was being taken. The frame is simple and sturdy yet pretty, and appears to be meant for hanging on a wall*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: Cool!
> 
> Fiona: *nods* I was gonna make you open it later, but I couldn't help it.
> 
> *when/if Kate opens the present, she would come to the box. If she opened the box, she would find a framed photograph taken earlier in the year. The five boys are sitting towards the back of the picture, looking happy. Tom looks like he's laughing at something. Johanna is gesturing with her hands and looks animated, as if she's telling the joke Tom's laughing at. Katelyn and Carly are sitting somewhat behind the twins, near Niall and Harry, smiling wide as if they've gotten great news. Crystal is off to the side, seeming to be observing everyone, with a small mysterious smile on her face. No one is looking at the camera and the scene looks natural, as if they didn't know the phot was being taken. The frame is simple and sturdy yet pretty, and appears to be meant for hanging on a wall*



Katelyn: *grins* Alright! *tears apart the wrapping paper and opens the box* *sees the picture frame and gasps a bit* *takes out the picture frame inspecting the frame and then the picture* *smiles a bit at everyone in the picture* *looks at Fi and grins* Oh Fi, it's the best! I love it! Tank-you! How did you get the photo though?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *grins* Alright! *tears apart the wrapping paper and opens the box* *sees the picture frame and gasps a bit* *takes out the picture frame inspecting the frame and then the picture* *smiles a bit at everyone in the picture* *looks at Fi and grins* Oh Fi, it's the best! I love it! Tank-you! How did you get the photo though?



Fiona: *grins* I took it a while back when no one was looking. I was sitting on the banister one day while you guys were hanging out.

OOC: Have to get off now. Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *grins* I took it a while back when no one was looking. I was sitting on the banister one day while you guys were hanging out.
> 
> OOC: Have to get off now. Night!



Katelyn: *looks back at the photo and smiles* Well I love it, really. My favorite Christmas present yet! *puts the wrapping and box in the floor and pulls her feet in her seat*

Ooc: Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks back at the photo and smiles* Well I love it, really. My favorite Christmas present yet! *puts the wrapping and box in the floor and pulls her feet in her seat*
> 
> Ooc: Night!



Carly: Kate got like the coolest Christmas present ever! I love seeing everyone's natural reactions, as they don't know that the photo is being taken. That truly gives it meaning, I think. That's great! You're lucky to have that, Katelyn.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Kate got like the coolest Christmas present ever! I love seeing everyone's natural reactions, as they don't know that the photo is being taken. That truly gives it meaning, I think. That's great! You're lucky to have that, Katelyn.



Katelyn: *nods* I know, I love how she got everyone! She even got all the boys. *laughs* Better not let any of their fans see or they'll either thin something is up or try to murder me while trying t steal it. *shakes her head at her bad joke and walks to the kitchen with the picture* *puts it on the counter and takes out the cookies*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: I'm glad you love it.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *decorates the cookies with icing and sprinkles making them look like bells, snowmen, santa claus, and Christmas Trees* *cleans up and grabs her present* *runs upstairs and hangs up the picture in her room so you see it as soon as you walk in* *grins and runs back down* *shouts* Cookies are done!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *decorates the cookies with icing and sprinkles making them look like bells, snowmen, santa claus, and Christmas Trees* *cleans up and grabs her present* *runs upstairs and hangs up the picture in her room so you see it as soon as you walk in* *grins and runs back down* *shouts* Cookies are done!



Tom: *jumps up and runs over to get some* Yay!

Johanna: _I'm_ going to walk over like I'm really a fifteen year old, not a five year old. *walks over*

Fiona: Oh, don't act like you're more sophisticated than everyone. It's not working.

Crystal: *giggles in spite of herself*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *jumps up and runs over to get some* Yay!
> 
> Johanna: _I'm_ going to walk over like I'm really a fifteen year old, not a five year old. *walks over*
> 
> Fiona: Oh, don't act like you're more sophisticated than everyone. It's not working.
> 
> Crystal: *giggles in spite of herself*



Katelyn" *laughs* It's no fun acting your age though! *grabs a Sants cookie and takes a bit smiling* Pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn" *laughs* It's no fun acting your age though! *grabs a Sants cookie and takes a bit smiling* Pretty good if I do say so myself.



Fiona: Except when you're me. 'Cause I'm twelve.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Except when you're me. 'Cause I'm twelve.



Katelyn: Very true. *grabs another cookie and a glass* *gets herself some milk and sits down humming*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Very true. *grabs another cookie and a glass* *gets herself some milk and sits down humming*



*the four help themselves to cookies and milk and go sit down*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Sorry I haven't been on at all today or yesterday. I was on tumblr all day and then went to the movies with mah best friend. Mind catching me up in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry I haven't been on at all today or yesterday. I was on tumblr all day and then went to the movies with mah best friend. Mind catching me up in the RP?



Ooc: No problem, we haven't done much. Katelyn and the four are just eating cookies and milk on Christmas Eve still.


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *checks the time on his watch* No wonder we're hungry, it's one in the afternoon.

Crystal: *dawning on her* Say, isn't this our dress up dinner night?

Johanna: *mischievously* Yes, yes it is. I'm gonna have fun dollin' you and Fi and I tonight.

Fiona: *groans* Oh no. She's gonna mess with my hair, and make me wear make up.....

Johanna: *seriously* No makeup for you, twelve's too young for it in my opinion, though I will mess with your hair. *mischievously again* Your sister on the other hand......

Crystal: *groans* I hate you.

Johanna: Which one? Me for wanting to do it or her for reminding me?

Crystal: Both!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: No problem, we haven't done much. Katelyn and the four are just eating cookies and milk on Christmas Eve still.



OOC: Thank you very much. I was afraid that we had gotten far. Uggh my stupid picture is giving me grief again.

Carly: *lays on the couch, deeply asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *checks the time on his watch* No wonder we're hungry, it's one in the afternoon.
> 
> Crystal: *dawning on her* Say, isn't this our dress up dinner night?
> 
> Johanna: *mischievously* Yes, yes it is. I'm gonna have fun dollin' you and Fi and I tonight.
> 
> Fiona: *groans* Oh no. She's gonna mess with my hair, and make me wear make up.....
> 
> Johanna: *seriously* No makeup for you, twelve's too young for it in my opinion, though I will mess with your hair. *mischievously again* Your sister on the other hand......
> 
> Crystal: *groans* I hate you.
> 
> Johanna: Which one? Me for wanting to do it or her for reminding me?
> 
> Crystal: Both!





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Thank you very much. I was afraid that we had gotten far. Uggh my stupid picture is giving me grief again.
> 
> Carly: *lays on the couch, deeply asleep*



Katelyn: *gasps* I almost forgot about our dinner! Ugh, I'll have to cook, get myself ready and cook.

Ooc: You're welcome.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *gasps* I almost forgot about our dinner! Ugh, I'll have to cook, get myself ready and cook.
> 
> Ooc: You're welcome.



Johanna: We can help. The least we can do is set out your clothes for you. And we're always here to help. Even Carly's here today. And someone can take over dinner if you want some help getting ready. There's little Tom actually has to do, just shower, get dressed and do his hair like any normal day.

Tom: Yeah.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I gotta go back and remind myself what my characters' outfits were.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: We can help. The least we can do is set out your clothes for you. And we're always here to help. Even Carly's here today. And someone can take over dinner if you want some help getting ready. There's little Tom actually has to do, just shower, get dressed and do his hair like any normal day.
> 
> Tom: Yeah.



Katelyn: *smiles gratefull at them* Tanks you guys, you are the best. *looks to the kitchen and sighs* I had better start defrosting some things soon so they will be easier to cook.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *still sleeping*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: You guys have all left me!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Well, Hailie's been gone for the past week, and I've just been really bored so I haven't posted. I hust got back from lunch.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, Hailie's been gone for the past week, and I've just been really bored so I haven't posted. I hust got back from lunch.



OOC: Well, where'd she go? Did she say? If she did, I didn't catch it.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Well, where'd she go? Did she say? If she did, I didn't catch it.



OOC: She hasn't said anything. I thought it just might've been busy at school, but she hasn't shown up today so far.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I think we should start getting ready.

Fiona: I guess so. Should we wake Carly?

Crystal: I'll try. *gently shakes Carly* Carls? Jo, Fi and I are going to start getting ready for our fancy Christmas Eve dinner here at the manor.

Tom: I'm going to help Katelyn down here for a bit before I start getting ready.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I think we should start getting ready.
> 
> Fiona: I guess so. Should we wake Carly?
> 
> Crystal: I'll try. *gently shakes Carly* Carls? Jo, Fi and I are going to start getting ready for our fancy Christmas Eve dinner here at the manor.
> 
> Tom: I'm going to help Katelyn down here for a bit before I start getting ready.



Carly: Oh yeah, that's tonight isn't it? I almost forgot. I'd better get ready too. *laughs gently* Thanks for waking me up. *gets off of the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: Ugh, I hate getting busy and not posting! -_-  I'm REALLY sorry!

Katelyn: *walks into the kitchen and starts to defrost a turkey* *walks over to the cabinets and takes out potatoes, rolls and other things*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh yeah, that's tonight isn't it? I almost forgot. I'd better get ready too. *laughs gently* Thanks for waking me up. *gets off of the couch*



Johanna: No problem.

Crystal: *starts going up stairs*

Fiona: Let's hurry, or Crys will get in the shower first and she takes forever! 8starts pulling Jo to the stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *starts to fix a lot of the food hoping to get a head start before everything starts* *puts her hair in a bum and continues working*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *walks into the kitchen* *to Katelyn* Is there anything I can help with?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *walks into the kitchen* *to Katelyn* Is there anything I can help with?



 Katelyn:*looks up at him and then at everything else* Um, maybe you can mash the potatoes? If you want of course. *nods towards the bag of potatoes next to the counter*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at him and then at everything else* Um, maybe you can mash the potatoes? If you want of course. *nods towards the bag of potatoes next to the counter*



Tom: Okay. * finds the potatoes and begins mashing*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *goes to her room and gets changed and ready*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes most of the food and sighs* Well that was fun. *laughs a bit and looks at the time* I should probably go get ready, I didn't think it would take that mich time. *she walks upstairs and starts to get ready*


----------



## Fairywings

Tom: *finishes what he was doing* *heads up to get ready*

Crystal: *standing in the hallway, wearing her navy blue sparklyvsleeveless floor length dress* I really hope I don't trip.

Fiona: *zipping up Crystal's dress* You'll be fine. *is wearing her own dress, black kneelength with three finger-length straps and a red ribbon around the high waist* There. Now go get your shoes on.

Crystal: Why are _you_ giving _me_ orders?

Fiona: Because if you don't get your shoes on now, when Johanna gets out of the shower and dressed, she'll tie you to her vanity chair in order to put make-up on you and you'll never get them after words.

Crystal: *sighs* I guess you're right. *finds her silver high heels and puts them on*

Fiona: *puts on her red ballet flats*

Johanna: *comes out into the hall* *is wearing her dress, pale pink with elbow length sleeves, mid calf length, and a low neck* Come on girls. Fi, your hair willl be quick, so you'll go first. *takes the Gray girls into her room* *combs Fi's hair so rather than sticking up in spikes it's all combed down and places two sliver rhinestone barettes in Fi's hair to holf the bangs back from her face* There. You're good Fi.

Fiona: *gets out of the chair, relieved*

Johanna: Come on Crystal, your turn. *sits Crystal down and starts doing her make-up*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn: *puts on her long sleeved beige colored dress that goes down to her knees and smiles at how her arm bruises aren't showed* *puts on her heels and walks up and down her room a couple times to get used to them* *does her make-up making it look natural except with light pink lipstick and smokey eyes* *curls her hair so it is wavy and looks in the mirror nodding in approval* *puts on a heart necklace and walks out of her room flattening her dress*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes to work on Crystal, brushing and combing her hair and sweeps it up into an elegant bun. Then she does Crystal's make-up, giving her red lipstick, mascara, blue eyshadow, and a tiny bit of blush* There. I think we look good, hmm? *shows Crystal a mirror*

Crystal: *gets up* I guess I'm pretty.

Johanna: You _guess_? *sits down and curls her hair*

Tom: *goes downstairs wearing his white suit, black collared shirt and red tie, and black shoes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *goes to work on Crystal, brushing and combing her hair and sweeps it up into an elegant bun. Then she does Crystal's make-up, giving her red lipstick, mascara, blue eyshadow, and a tiny bit of blush* There. I think we look good, hmm? *shows Crystal a mirror*
> 
> Crystal: *gets up* I guess I'm pretty.
> 
> Johanna: You _guess_? *sits down and curls her hair*
> 
> Tom: *goes downstairs wearing his white suit, black collared shirt and red tie, and black shoes*



Katelyn: *walks downstairs being very careful not to trip in her heels and sees Tom* *smiles* Hey Tom, you look nice.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *walks downstairs being very careful not to trip in her heels and sees Tom* *smiles* Hey Tom, you look nice.



Tom: *smiles* Hi Kate. You look great too! Merry Christmas Eve!

Johanna: *finishes her hair and smiles* *puts on a necklace with a small silver heart charm* *puts on pink lipstick, a tiny bit of blush, mascara, and light pink eyeshadow* Well, I'm ready. *slips on her black wedge heels* Let's go girls. *goes downstairs*

Crystal: *follows Johanna, looking unsteady on her heels and gripping the handrail*

Fiona: *follows after them*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Tom: *smiles* Hi Kate. You look great too! Merry Christmas Eve!
> 
> Johanna: *finishes her hair and smiles* *puts on a necklace with a small silver heart charm* *puts on pink lipstick, a tiny bit of blush, mascara, and light pink eyeshadow* Well, I'm ready. *slips on her black wedge heels* Let's go girls. *goes downstairs*
> 
> Crystal: *follows Johanna, looking unsteady on her heels and gripping the handrail*
> 
> Fiona: *follows after them*



Katelyn: *blushes at the compliment and grins* Thank-you! Merry Christmas Eve to you as well! *sees the girls come downstairs and claps* You guys look incredible!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *blushes at the compliment and grins* Thank-you! Merry Christmas Eve to you as well! *sees the girls come downstairs and claps* You guys look incredible!



Johanna: Thanks! Crys looks great with make-up. Maybe a tiny bit excessive,  *shrugs* but it's Christmas Eve. If this isn't the time, then I don't know what is. *gets to the bottom of the stairs* 

Crystal: *concentrates on putting her feet down okay as she too gets to the bottom of the stairs, blushing*

Fiona: Thanks. *reaches the bottom of the stairs*

Tom: *looks at Fiona, breathless*

Fiona: *looks shyly at the ground*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits on the couch, eating a cookie, already ready*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *to Katelyn* So, what, we just wait for the food to finish, the boys get here and we alll sit down and eat?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: This thread is getting very lonely


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: This thread is getting very lonely



OOC: I don't see you or Hailie on much, and everyone else disappeared long ago. *shrugs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't see you or Hailie on much, and everyone else disappeared long ago. *shrugs*



OOC: Well I have reappeared. We must summon the others with our minds.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Well I have reappeared. We must summon the others with our minds.



OOC: I fear that may be futile. But we may as well try.

And, oh, while you're here....

Johanna: *standing around*

Tom: *whistling Christmas carols*

Crystal: *wonders if she should go get a book*

Fiona: *looking at the Christmas presents under the tree, wanting to open one even though it's only Christmas Eve.*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I fear that may be futile. But we may as well try.
> 
> And, oh, while you're here....
> 
> Johanna: *standing around*
> 
> Tom: *whistling Christmas carols*
> 
> Crystal: *wonders if she should go get a book*
> 
> Fiona: *looking at the Christmas presents under the tree, wanting to open one even though it's only Christmas Eve.*



OOC: Unfortunately. Oh by the way, I love your new signature and profile picture. Perfection! 

Carly: *sits on the couch, waiting to go, looking back and forth from the Christmas tree to the TV*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Unfortunately. Oh by the way, I love your new signature and profile picture. Perfection!
> 
> Carly: *sits on the couch, waiting to go, looking back and forth from the Christmas tree to the TV*



OOC: Thank you!

Fiona: *walks over and talks to Tom*

Tom: *talks* *notices they're under mistletoe* *kisses Fi*

Fiona: *kisses Tom back*

Crystal: *walks over to Carly and sits down next to her* I hope dinner gets ready soon, or the boys get here, or, I don't know, something. Or Jo will fall asleep on the railing and we'll run out of mistletoe.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thank you!
> 
> Fiona: *walks over and talks to Tom*
> 
> Tom: *talks* *notices they're under mistletoe* *kisses Fi*
> 
> Fiona: *kisses Tom back*
> 
> Crystal: *walks over to Carly and sits down next to her* I hope dinner gets ready soon, or the boys get here, or, I don't know, something. Or Jo will fall asleep on the railing and we'll run out of mistletoe.



OOC: You're welcome! 
Carly: Well, personally. I'm going to hope for the dinner option. That sounds like the best one to me. *laughs a bit, though it wasn't that funny*


----------



## niallsprincess

*Bump*

What a sad and lonely thread. What ever happened to all the good times when we were _all_ here?


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc: *creeps awkwardly onto one of my old favorite threads, hopefully to not be mobbed since she has been absent for awhile* 

Katelyn: *walks in to the kitchen and quickly takes out a large, delicious looking turkey and puts it on a large plate on the counter* *opens a window above the sink so it doesn't get too hot inside* *puts on oven mitts and starts to place the other dishes on the counter hoping for them to cool down, then place them on the dining table* *whistles a tune when something crashes in to the kitchen, landing in the sink* *looks startled then realizes only a certain owl would be dumb enough to land in a sink* Oh Errol, you're so pathetic sometimes. *shakes her head but takes off her oven mitts and grabs the bird by his feet, taking two envelopes from his beak*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: *creeps awkwardly onto one of my old favorite threads, hopefully to not be mobbed since she has been absent for awhile*
> 
> Katelyn: *walks in to the kitchen and quickly takes out a large, delicious looking turkey and puts it on a large plate on the counter* *opens a window above the sink so it doesn't get too hot inside* *puts on oven mitts and starts to place the other dishes on the counter hoping for them to cool down, then place them on the dining table* *whistles a tune when something crashes in to the kitchen, landing in the sink* *looks startled then realizes only a certain owl would be dumb enough to land in a sink* Oh Errol, you're so pathetic sometimes. *shakes her head but takes off her oven mitts and grabs the bird by his feet, taking two envelopes from his beak*



OOC: Oh wow, long time no see

Crystal: Is dinner almost ready?

Johanna: *walks into the room* Is there something I can help you with?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh wow, long time no see
> 
> Crystal: Is dinner almost ready?
> 
> Johanna: *walks into the room* Is there something I can help you with?



Ooc: I know. -_-  I'm really sorry. ):

 Katelyn: *puts the letters in a pocket on her dress and turns smiling* Would you mind helping me with putting some of the food in the dining room? I should feed Erroll really quick, he doesn't usually fly on Christmas Eve and I'm sure he's hungry. *walks over and takes out a piece of bread for the owl*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I know. -_-  I'm really sorry. ):
> 
> Katelyn: *puts the letters in a pocket on her dress and turns smiling* Would you mind helping me with putting some of the food in the dining room? I should feed Erroll really quick, he doesn't usually fly on Christmas Eve and I'm sure he's hungry. *walks over and takes out a piece of bread for the owl*



OOC: Its okay. How are you doin?

Johanna: *nods* Sure thing. *grabs some dishes and sets them on the table* Crys! A little help here?

Crystal: Coming! *walks in* Wow, there's a lot of food to get on the table!

Johanna: I know! That's why I called you.

Crystal: *grabs some dishes and sets them on the table* I think Tom and Fi are just getting done kissing.

Johanna: *resignedly* We're going to be inlaws in the future, aren't we?

Crystal: *sagely* It's pretty likely.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Its okay. How are you doin?
> 
> Johanna: *nods* Sure thing. *grabs some dishes and sets them on the table* Crys! A little help here?
> 
> Crystal: Coming! *walks in* Wow, there's a lot of food to get on the table!
> 
> Johanna: I know! That's why I called you.
> 
> Crystal: *grabs some dishes and sets them on the table* I think Tom and Fi are just getting done kissing.
> 
> Johanna: *resignedly* We're going to be inlaws in the future, aren't we?
> 
> Crystal: *sagely* It's pretty likely.



Ooc: Pretty good, thanks. A little family trouble but other than that good. You?

 Katelyn: *feeds Errol his bread and laughs remembering a memory* Remember the first time I ever fed you? You almost bit off my finger and Mrs.Weasley went crazy! *giggles at the owl's blank face and stands straight while Errol flies off* *grabs her own dishes and walks in to the dining room, placing the food on the table* *runs a hand through her hair nervously hoping it looks fine*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Pretty good, thanks. A little family trouble but other than that good. You?
> 
> Katelyn: *feeds Errol his bread and laughs remembering a memory* Remember the first time I ever fed you? You almost bit off my finger and Mrs.Weasley went crazy! *giggles at the owl's blank face and stands straight while Errol flies off* *grabs her own dishes and walks in to the dining room, placing the food on the table* *runs a hand through her hair nervously hoping it looks fine*



OOC: I'm good. Sadly, this is the end of my spring break. Oh btw, I'm working on a short story about Max, Harry, Ron and Hermione finishing the sixth year, going into the seventh year and beyond, ending with the 19 years later epilogue thing at the end of Deathly Hallows. I'll probably PM it to you in parts when I'm finished.

Johanna: That looks great!

Crystal: Guys, let's eat! *sits down at one end of the table*

Fiona: *enters the room* Mmmmmm

Tom: *follows behind her* *pulls out the chair next to Crystal for Fi*

Fiona: *sits down*

Tom: *skips a chair, pulls out a chair for Jo*

Johanna: Thanks bro. *sits down*

Tom: *sits down in the chair between Jo and Fi*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm good. Sadly, this is the end of my spring break. Oh btw, I'm working on a short story about Max, Harry, Ron and Hermione finishing the sixth year, going into the seventh year and beyond, ending with the 19 years later epilogue thing at the end of Deathly Hallows. I'll probably PM it to you in parts when I'm finished.
> 
> Johanna: That looks great!
> 
> Crystal: Guys, let's eat! *sits down at one end of the table*
> 
> Fiona: *enters the room* Mmmmmm
> 
> Tom: *follows behind her* *pulls out the chair next to Crystal for Fi*
> 
> Fiona: *sits down*
> 
> Tom: *skips a chair, pulls out a chair for Jo*
> 
> Johanna: Thanks bro. *sits down*
> 
> Tom: *sits down in the chair between Jo and Fi*



Ooc: The end of spring break? Mine hasn't even started! Lucky. The story sounds really cool, I'd love to read some of it. I really need to start getting on more, not just on this thread but on others as well.

Katelyn: *smiles proudly at the meal and scurries into the kitchen, grabbing a large knife used to cut the turkey* *walks back into the dining room* I can't wait to eat! I hope it tastes as good as it looks. *starts to cut the turkey in slices for everyone to place on their plates to eat*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: The end of spring break? Mine hasn't even started! Lucky. The story sounds really cool, I'd love to read some of it. I really need to start getting on more, not just on this thread but on others as well.
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles proudly at the meal and scurries into the kitchen, grabbing a large knife used to cut the turkey* *walks back into the dining room* I can't wait to eat! I hope it tastes as good as it looks. *starts to cut the turkey in slices for everyone to place on their plates to eat*



OOC: Awesome.

Yeah, that ould be nice. 

Crystal: You've done it again, Kate.

Tom: Looks delicious.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Awesome.
> 
> Yeah, that ould be nice.
> 
> Crystal: You've done it again, Kate.
> 
> Tom: Looks delicious.



Ooc: Am I still welcome in the Collins Institute for Gifted Youngsters? If so I could go on and post over there too.

 Katelyn: Thanks you guys, I hope you like it. *Finishes slicing most of the turkey and takes a leg for herself* *Completely fills her plate with rolls, macaroni and cheese, potatoes, stuffing and more*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Am I still welcome in the Collins Institute for Gifted Youngsters? If so I could go on and post over there too.
> 
> Katelyn: Thanks you guys, I hope you like it. *Finishes slicing most of the turkey and takes a leg for herself* *Completely fills her plate with rolls, macaroni and cheese, potatoes, stuffing and more*



OOC: Yeah. It's only the second day of class. However, a lot happened.

All: *they eat, saying how great it is in their own ways*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah. It's only the second day of class. However, a lot happened.
> 
> All: *they eat, saying how great it is in their own ways*



Ooc: Cool, I'll read it all tonight or something to catch up I suppose.

Katelyn: *smiles and blushes at all the compliments* *eats almost three plates of food filled as much as they could be* *stands up and flattens her dress* I'll go get the dessert. *walks to the kitchen almost tripping because of her heels* *blushes in embarrassment and scurries into the kitchen* Bloody heels.....


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Cool, I'll read it all tonight or something to catch up I suppose.
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles and blushes at all the compliments* *eats almost three plates of food filled as much as they could be* *stands up and flattens her dress* I'll go get the dessert. *walks to the kitchen almost tripping because of her heels* *blushes in embarrassment and scurries into the kitchen* Bloody heels.....



OOC: It's a lot, warning you now.

Fiona: I know, they suck, don't they?

Crystal: *in agreement with Kate, but looking at Fi in annoyance* You aren't wearing any, how could you know?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: It's a lot, warning you now.
> 
> Fiona: I know, they suck, don't they?
> 
> Crystal: *in agreement with Kate, but looking at Fi in annoyance* You aren't wearing any, how could you know?



Ooc: I saw. -_-  I am never leaving this site again.

 Katelyn:*Laughs hearing the sisters and looks at the desserts she made that are in the oven* *grabs an apple pie, chocolate cake, and a pumpkin pie* *balances them carefully in her hands an arm in to the dining room, placing them on the table* *quickly walks back into the kitchen, making sure not to trip, and grabs custard tarts and homemade pudding, taking them to the dining room* I swear, I think O cook a wee bit too much. *sits back down in her seat*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I saw. -_-  I am never leaving this site again.
> 
> Katelyn:*Laughs hearing the sisters and looks at the desserts she made that are in the oven* *grabs an apple pie, chocolate cake, and a pumpkin pie* *balances them carefully in her hands an arm in to the dining room, placing them on the table* *quickly walks back into the kitchen, making sure not to trip, and grabs custard tarts and homemade pudding, taking them to the dining room* I swear, I think O cook a wee bit too much. *sits back down in her seat*



OOC: LOL! 

Johanna: It is a lot. But it sure looks delicious.

Crystal: I'm sure between all of us we'll finish it all at some point. Maybe even tonight if Tom and Fi's sweet teeth drive them on.

Fiona: *looks at Tom*

Tom: *looks back at Fi with the same mischevious and knowing look*

Tom and Fiona: Challenge accepted.

Crystal: Oh no.

Johanna: *groans* *hits her head on the table* What did you start?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: LOL!
> 
> Johanna: It is a lot. But it sure looks delicious.
> 
> Crystal: I'm sure between all of us we'll finish it all at some point. Maybe even tonight if Tom and Fi's sweet teeth drive them on.
> 
> Fiona: *looks at Tom*
> 
> Tom: *looks back at Fi with the same mischevious and knowing look*
> 
> Tom and Fiona: Challenge accepted.
> 
> Crystal: Oh no.
> 
> Johanna: *groans* *hits her head on the table* What did you start?



Katelyn: *bites her lip to keep from laughing and quickly fills her plate with her own desserts*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *bites her lip to keep from laughing and quickly fills her plate with her own desserts*



OOC: They may be lovers, but they're also partners in crime. They kind of (this part specifially) remind me of Fred and George.

Speaking of Fred and George, if we do another HPRP, I'm totally playing them.

Johanna and Crystal: *take what they want quickly so they can have it before their siblings get to it*

Tom and Fiona: *each take large portions of sweets and begin eating*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: They may be lovers, but they're also partners in crime. They kind of (this part specifially) remind me of Fred and George.
> 
> Speaking of Fred and George, if we do another HPRP, I'm totally playing them.
> 
> Johanna and Crystal: *take what they want quickly so they can have it before their siblings get to it*
> 
> Tom and Fiona: *each take large portions of sweets and begin eating*



Ooc: Fred and George were my favorite characters in Harry Potter. If we do make another HPRP it will be hilarious to have those two specific chatacters this time.

 Katelyn:*watches the pair eat and giggles* I cant wait to see how this plays out. *Starts to eat her own dessert happily*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Fred and George were my favorite characters in Harry Potter. If we do make another HPRP it will be hilarious to have those two specific chatacters this time.
> 
> Katelyn:*watches the pair eat and giggles* I cant wait to see how this plays out. *Starts to eat her own dessert happily*



OOC: They're great. I'd want it to be the Prisoner of Askaban, so they could give Harry the Maurader's Map.

Crystal: You say that now.

Johanna: You won't think it's so funny later when they keep you up at night with stomach cramps, or because they're throwing up.

Crystal: *darkly* Trust us. It's happened before.

Tom and Fiona: (one) Come on! (the other)It's not really that bad!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: They're great. I'd want it to be the Prisoner of Askaban, so they could give Harry the Maurader's Map.
> 
> Crystal: You say that now.
> 
> Johanna: You won't think it's so funny later when they keep you up at night with stomach cramps, or because they're throwing up.
> 
> Crystal: *darkly* Trust us. It's happened before.
> 
> Tom and Fiona: (one) Come on! (the other)It's not really that bad!



Ooc: That would be fun, I would be Hermione again I suppose. It was a lot of fun to play her in the first HPRP and in the Prisoner of Askaban she had the time turner and such.

Katelyn: *purses her lips and looks at the pair again* *looks at their eating and looks back at the girls and says very simply* Gross. *starts to eat again, almost finishing her whole plate*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: That would be fun, I would be Hermione again I suppose. It was a lot of fun to play her in the first HPRP and in the Prisoner of Askaban she had the time turner and such.
> 
> Katelyn: *purses her lips and looks at the pair again* *looks at their eating and looks back at the girls and says very simply* Gross. *starts to eat again, almost finishing her whole plate*



OOC: Someone would have to be Harry too. And Lupin, and Sirius.

If we ever did Goblet of Fire, I would have to be Cedric Diggory, just so I could sneak in references about Max, lol

I can't believe I'm actually talikng about this like it's going to happen soon, especially since I should be focusing on the story for The Collins Institue, and I'm already dreaming up two other RPs. One probably won't happen, but one might. 

Crystal: *shrugs* Siblings. What are you going to do?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Someone would have to be Harry too. And Lupin, and Sirius.
> 
> If we ever did Goblet of Fire, I would have to be Cedric Diggory, just so I could sneak in references about Max, lol
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually talikng about this like it's going to happen soon, especially since I should be focusing on the story for The Collins Institue, and I'm already dreaming up two other RPs. One probably won't happen, but one might.
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Siblings. What are you going to do?



Ooc: I could be Harry, Ron and Hermione again if no one signs up to be the boys. I've done it before so I'm pretty sure I could do it again.

I suppose once ideas come you can't stop them, even if it won't happen soon lol!


Katelyn: *swallows the last of her dessert and shrugs, sliding her empty plate away from her* The closest thing to siblings I've ever had are the Weasleys, Hermione, Harry and you lot, so I'm not exactly sure what you would do. *giggles and stretches in her seat* I suppose after we're all done we could take a picture together, then I was thinking we could let Fiona open one present since it is Christmas Eve, or all of you if it's what you want, but I think Fi should most definitely open a present. Then if its not too dark or late we could play a game of quidditch or something, I haven't played in so long.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: I could be Harry, Ron and Hermione again if no one signs up to be the boys. I've done it before so I'm pretty sure I could do it again.
> 
> I suppose once ideas come you can't stop them, even if it won't happen soon lol!
> 
> 
> Katelyn: *swallows the last of her dessert and shrugs, sliding her empty plate away from her* The closest thing to siblings I've ever had are the Weasleys, Hermione, Harry and you lot, so I'm not exactly sure what you would do. *giggles and stretches in her seat* I suppose after we're all done we could take a picture together, then I was thinking we could let Fiona open one present since it is Christmas Eve, or all of you if it's what you want, but I think Fi should most definitely open a present. Then if its not too dark or late we could play a game of quidditch or something, I haven't played in so long.



OOC: True, true....

Johanna: Good people all around. *smirks* *teasingly* Even if most of them are Gryffindors and Ravenclaws and not Hufflepuffs like Tom and I.

Crystal: *snorts* Hmm, where would I rather be, the house of the brilliant people, or the house for honest people? Anyone can be honest, except for Slytherins. I'd rather be Ravenclaw anyday.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: True, true....
> 
> Johanna: Good people all around. *smirks* *teasingly* Even if most of them are Gryffindors and Ravenclaws and not Hufflepuffs like Tom and I.
> 
> Crystal: *snorts* Hmm, where would I rather be, the house of the brilliant people, or the house for honest people? Anyone can be honest, except for Slytherins. I'd rather be Ravenclaw anyday.



 Katelyn: *chuckles and smiles* Proud Gryffindor for now and forever. *speaks in a proper sounding voice* To be brave and daring is a great title, if I do say so myself.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: HOLD ON! What all has happened? The thread was still dead this morning. I go to the mall for a day with my friend and come back to see all this? What happened, guys? Catch me up!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: HOLD ON! What all has happened? The thread was still dead this morning. I go to the mall for a day with my friend and come back to see all this? What happened, guys? Catch me up!



Ooc: HI PEYTON! LOOK, I'M BACK! Ummmm lets see.... We started the dinner and we just finished dessert. Yupp that's it!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: HOLD ON! What all has happened? The thread was still dead this morning. I go to the mall for a day with my friend and come back to see all this? What happened, guys? Catch me up!



OOC: Hailie finally got back, and I'm on all the time, that's what happened.

In all seriousness, we got the food on the table, had dinner, and now we're onto dessert. Tom and Fi are trying to get all of the dessert eaten, and everyoe else is just chatting.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *chuckles and smiles* Proud Gryffindor for now and forever. *speaks in a proper sounding voice* To be brave and daring is a great title, if I do say so myself.



Johanna: *mimicking her proper voice* I would like to thank you for inviting me to this fine dinner party. It's been just splendid.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *mimicking her proper voice* I would like to thank you for inviting me to this fine dinner party. It's been just splendid.



 Katelyn: *stands up and curtsies continuing her proper voice* Oh well, thank you for being here today. Now, if it would be ever so right, I shall clean up while Sir Tom and Madame Fiona stuff their faces. *smiles and grabs many dirty plates and walks to the kitchen, placing them in the dishwasher.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *stands up and curtsies continuing her proper voice* Oh well, thank you for being here today. Now, if it would be ever so right, I shall clean up while Sir Tom and Madame Fiona stuff their faces. *smiles and grabs many dirty plates and walks to the kitchen, placing them in the dishwasher.



Tom and Fiona: *pause midbite* Oh, um......

Crystal: *proper* Perhaps a short break before returning would be ideal?

Fiona: *proper* Quite......

Tom: *proper* You ladies are right. Milady Fiona and I may have overstepped our boundaries and forgotten our manners.

Johanna: *proper* I hope you'll accept their apologies Madame Katelyn. Do you require aid?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom and Fiona: *pause midbite* Oh, um......
> 
> Crystal: *proper* Perhaps a short break before returning would be ideal?
> 
> Fiona: *proper* Quite......
> 
> Tom: *proper* You ladies are right. Milady Fiona and I may have overstepped our boundaries and forgotten our manners.
> 
> Johanna: *proper* I hope you'll accept their apologies Madame Katelyn. Do you require aid?



Katelyn:*returns back to the dining room and tries her best to keep a straight face* *In her proper voice* Indeed, aid would be greatly appreciated. As for the apologies, they are accepted with my great happiness. *smiles and grabs more dirty dishes and placing them in the dishwasher in the kitchen*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*returns back to the dining room and tries her best to keep a straight face* *In her proper voice* Indeed, aid would be greatly appreciated. As for the apologies, they are accepted with my great happiness. *smiles and grabs more dirty dishes and placing them in the dishwasher in the kitchen*



Johanna: *picks up some dishes and enters the kitchen*

Tom: *trying not to smile*

Fiona: *trying not to look at Tom so she doesn't crack up*

Crystal: *proper* Thank you for your graciousness Madame Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *picks up some dishes and enters the kitchen*
> 
> Tom: *trying not to smile*
> 
> Fiona: *trying not to look at Tom so she doesn't crack up*
> 
> Crystal: *proper* Thank you for your graciousness Madame Kate.



 Katelyn: *makes her way back to the group and curtsies once again, biting her lip to quit from laughing and says in her still proper voice* 'Tis my pleasure Madame Crys.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *makes her way back to the group and curtsies once again, biting her lip to quit from laughing and says in her still proper voice* 'Tis my pleasure Madame Crys.



Crystal: *blinking rapidly in order to stop from snorting or laughing or smiling while being proper* Why don't we step into the parlor?

Johanna: *confused* My dear Crystal, what is it you mean?

Crystal: I believe it is also called a den, darling.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *blinking rapidly in order to stop from snorting or laughing or smiling while being proper* Why don't we step into the parlor?
> 
> Johanna: *confused* My dear Crystal, what is it you mean?
> 
> Crystal: I believe it is also called a den, darling.



 Katelyn: A den you say? Ah, a splendid idea! Come, we shall make our way. *purses her lips and walks to the kitchen, getting a drink of water to busy herself from laughing*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: A den you say? Ah, a splendid idea! Come, we shall make our way. *purses her lips and walks to the kitchen, getting a drink of water to busy herself from laughing*



Fiona: *stands up*

Tom: *bows to keep from laughing* Milady, might I escort you to the den?

Fiona: It would be a pleasure to join you. *links arms with Tom and thinks of defensive spells to keep from laughing*

Crystal: *not wanting to be the first to crack, lists books she's read in her head to keep from laughing* Ah, the holiday decorations are simply delightful.

Johanna: *pretends she is doing a ballet and must keep serious* Oh yes, they are! I do love the holidays.

OOC: This is fun, lol


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *stands up*
> 
> Tom: *bows to keep from laughing* Milady, might I escort you to the den?
> 
> Fiona: It would be a pleasure to join you. *links arms with Tom and thinks of defensive spells to keep from laughing*
> 
> Crystal: *not wanting to be the first to crack, lists books she's read in her head to keep from laughing* Ah, the holiday decorations are simply delightful.
> 
> Johanna: *pretends she is doing a ballet and must keep serious* Oh yes, they are! I do love the holidays.
> 
> OOC: This is fun, lol



Katelyn: *plays her own song in her head not wanting to laugh first* The holidays are a splendid way for our family to come together as one, to unite in a....magical way! Now, come my dear friends, off to the majestic den we go! *takes a deep breath and starts to walk off with a slight smile on her face*

Ooc: I know, I wonder who might crack first?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *plays her own song in her head not wanting to laugh first* The holidays are a splendid way for our family to come together as one, to unite in a....magical way! Now, come my dear friends, off to the majestic den we go! *takes a deep breath and starts to walk off with a slight smile on her face*
> 
> Ooc: I know, I wonder who might crack first?



Tom and Fiona: *walking together and whispering about how funny this is*

Crystal: Ah, here we are!

Johanna: The tree looks exquisite, with the lights and the ornaments.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom and Fiona: *walking together and whispering about how funny this is*
> 
> Crystal: Ah, here we are!
> 
> Johanna: The tree looks exquisite, with the lights and the ornaments.



 Katelyn: It does, doesn't it? *Tries to think of different words that means the same as beautiful but can't so pits emphasis on the word beautiful each time she says it while spreading her arms, gesturing towards the room* A BEAUTIFUL tree, covered in BEAUTIFUL decorations, in a BEAUTIFUL room, and it is all just so....BEAUTIFUL! Don't you agree Madames and Sir?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: It does, doesn't it? *Tries to think of different words that means the same as beautiful but can't so pits emphasis on the word beautiful each time she says it while spreading her arms, gesturing towards the room* A BEAUTIFUL tree, covered in BEAUTIFUL decorations, in a BEAUTIFUL room, and it is all just so....BEAUTIFUL! Don't you agree Madames and Sir?



Crystal: Oh yes.

Johanna: Yes, I do agree.

Fiona: Oh, I find it rather beautiful as well.

Tom: Stunning, just stunning, like you madmoiselles.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Oh yes.
> 
> Johanna: Yes, I do agree.
> 
> Fiona: Oh, I find it rather beautiful as well.
> 
> Tom: Stunning, just stunning, like you madmoiselles.



Katelyn: *nods and walks to the stairs and opens the door to a small closet where she hid her camera* How Harry lived in something like this I will never yet fathom. *starts to run back to the group but falls because of her heels onto her bottom* *gasps a bit when she lands and looks at the others* *she bites her lip before throwing her head back with the canera safely in her hands not being able to contain her laughter anymore*

Ooc: Kate lost!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *nods and walks to the stairs and opens the door to a small closet where she hid her camera* How Harry lived in something like this I will never yet fathom. *starts to run back to the group but falls because of her heels onto her bottom* *gasps a bit when she lands and looks at the others* *she bites her lip before throwing her head back with the canera safely in her hands not being able to contain her laughter anymore*
> 
> Ooc: Kate lost!



OOC: Lol

Tom: *laughs* I'm sorry Kate but that was epic!

Fiona: Well, someone lost the fancy talking game.

Johanna: Earth to Fiona, you and Tom did too.

Crystal: *punches the air* Yes! I win!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Lol
> 
> Tom: *laughs* I'm sorry Kate but that was epic!
> 
> Fiona: Well, someone lost the fancy talking game.
> 
> Johanna: Earth to Fiona, you and Tom did too.
> 
> Crystal: *punches the air* Yes! I win!



Katelyn: *laughs more and wipes a tear from her eye from her laughing so hard* Oh whatever, that was too funny! *gets an idea and takes a picture of Tom laughing, Crystal punching the air and one of herself on the floor* *takes off her heels and throws them across the room before standing at her normal, short "5'1 height*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs more and wipes a tear from her eye from her laughing so hard* Oh whatever, that was too funny! *gets an idea and takes a picture of Tom laughing, Crystal punching the air and one of herself on the floor* *takes off her heels and throws them across the room before standing at her normal, short "5'1 height*



Crystal: *ducks behind the couch, with only her eyes peeking out* Did you just take a picture of me in this dress?!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *ducks behind the couch, with only her eyes peeking out* Did you just take a picture of me in this dress?!



 Katelyn: Aw c'mon Crys don't act like that! You look beautiful, we need to remember this night! It's our first Christmas Eve together. *takes a picture of Johanna and Fiona along with the tree and presents*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Aw c'mon Crys don't act like that! You look beautiful, we need to remember this night! It's our first Christmas Eve together. *takes a picture of Johanna and Fiona along with the tree and presents*



Crystal: *ducks all the way down*

Fiona: *gets up and runs behind Crystal*

Johanna: Seriously Fiona? You can kill someone and feel and fear nothing, but someone pulls out a camera while you're dressed up and you go running for Sissy?

Fiona: *curses in Italian*

Johanna: Where'd you get that sailor mouth from? And in my language?!

Tom: *whistles, pretends to be innocent*

Johanna: *glares at Tom*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *ducks all the way down*
> 
> Fiona: *gets up and runs behind Crystal*
> 
> Johanna: Seriously Fiona? You can kill someone and feel and fear nothing, but someone pulls out a camera while you're dressed up and you go running for Sissy?
> 
> Fiona: *curses in Italian*
> 
> Johanna: Where'd you get that sailor mouth from? And in my language?!
> 
> Tom: *whistles, pretends to be innocent*
> 
> Johanna: *glares at Tom*



 Katelyn: *laughs at the group and takes a picture of Tom whistling and Jo glaring* *quickly jumps on the couch and leans over, getting a picture of both Crys and Fi hiding* Aw, such a cute picture! *jumps down from the couch and giggles looking at the photos* These actually aren't that bad.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at the group and takes a picture of Tom whistling and Jo glaring* *quickly jumps on the couch and leans over, getting a picture of both Crys and Fi hiding* Aw, such a cute picture! *jumps down from the couch and giggles looking at the photos* These actually aren't that bad.



Crystal and Fiona: I hate you.

Johanna: You actually taught her those words?

Tom: She already knew them in English! And it was more of she being able to put pieces together than me actually teaching her. *changing the subject* _However_, there are presents under the tree, and everyone gets one on Christmas Eve. Kate's already got hers of course, from Fi.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal and Fiona: I hate you.
> 
> Johanna: You actually taught her those words?
> 
> Tom: She already knew them in English! And it was more of she being able to put pieces together than me actually teaching her. *changing the subject* However, there are presents under the tree, and everyone gets one on Christmas Eve. Kate's already got hers of course, from Fi.



Katelyn:*laughs and puts the camera on the coffee table* I love you two girls. *looks at Tom and grins* Oh my goodness you guys have to open one now! I'm not sure if any can beat mine though, the present I got was one of the best I've ever gotten. *smiles thinking about the picture an sits down on a couch next to the tree so she can get a great view*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and puts the camera on the coffee table* I love you two girls. *looks at Tom and grins* Oh my goodness you guys have to open one now! I'm not sure if any can beat mine though, the present I got was one of the best I've ever gotten. *smiles thinking about the picture an sits down on a couch next to the tree so she can get a great view*



Fiona: Thanks Kate.

Crystal: *gets up and pulls out a package* *brings it to Tom* Here Tom. Open it.

Tom: *unwraps* New music! *starts flipping through the three books of music* This is great. Thanks Crys.

Crystal: *goes back to her seat* No prob.

Johanna: *gets up* *brings a box to Fi* Here ya go.

Fiona: *opens* Cool, blue Converse!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Thanks Kate.
> 
> Crystal: *gets up and pulls out a package* *brings it to Tom* Here Tom. Open it.
> 
> Tom: *unwraps* New music! *starts flipping through the three books of music* This is great. Thanks Crys.
> 
> Crystal: *goes back to her seat* No prob.
> 
> Johanna: *gets up* *brings a box to Fi* Here ya go.
> 
> Fiona: *opens* Cool, blue Converse!



Katelyn: No problem Fi. *smiles and takes pictures of them opening their present* I love those shoes Fi, Converse are my favorite.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: No problem Fi. *smiles and takes pictures of them opening their present* I love those shoes Fi, Converse are my favorite.



Fiona: I like them!

Tom: While Fiona's admiring her fancy footwear, it's present time Crys. *gets a wrapped present and hands it to Crystal*

Crystal: *opens it* A book! Ooh, I wonder what it's about. Thanks Tom. *opens it and starts reading*

Fiona: *puts down her shoes* Which leaves you, Jo.  *gets a present and hands it to Jo*

Johanna: *opens it up* *sees a framed picture of herself, Tom and Fi at her family's Christmas gathering* Oh it's wonderful. My brother and sister in law! Thanks Fi!

Fiona: *glares at Johanna*

Tom: We. Are. Not. Married.

Crystal: *reading, oblivious to what just happened*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: I like them!
> 
> Tom: While Fiona's admiring her fancy footwear, it's present time Crys. *gets a wrapped present and hands it to Crystal*
> 
> Crystal: *opens it* A book! Ooh, I wonder what it's about. Thanks Tom. *opens it and starts reading*
> 
> Fiona: *puts down her shoes* Which leaves you, Jo.  *gets a present and hands it to Jo*
> 
> Johanna: *opens it up* *sees a framed picture of herself, Tom and Fi at her family's Christmas gathering* Oh it's wonderful. My brother and sister in law! Thanks Fi!
> 
> Fiona: *glares at Johanna*
> 
> Tom: We. Are. Not. Married.
> 
> Crystal: *reading, oblivious to what just happened*



Katelyn: *takes a picture of Crystal reading and one of Johanna opening her present* *giggles at the couple* Well....not yet...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *takes a picture of Crystal reading and one of Johanna opening her present* *giggles at the couple* Well....not yet...



Tom: *rolls his eyes toward the sky*

Fiona: *flexes her fingers*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *rolls his eyes toward the sky*
> 
> Fiona: *flexes her fingers*



Katelyn: *chuckles and looks through the pictures she has took* These look really good guys, I'm glad I decided to take the pictures. I might use the potion and make the pictures move for the first time. *looks around before she remembers the letter in her pocket* *puts the camera down and takes out the envelope from earlier and sees who it is from*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *chuckles and looks through the pictures she has took* These look really good guys, I'm glad I decided to take the pictures. I might use the potion and make the pictures move for the first time. *looks around before she remembers the letter in her pocket* *puts the camera down and takes out the envelope from earlier and sees who it is from*



Crystal: *reading*

Fiona: Why do I feel like I'm doomed?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *reading*
> 
> Fiona: Why do I feel like I'm doomed?



Katelyn: *looks up from the sender smiling until she hears Fiona* *looks up at her confused* Doomed? Fi, you're not doomed.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: HI PEYTON! LOOK, I'M BACK! Ummmm lets see.... We started the dinner and we just finished dessert. Yupp that's it!



Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, you're back! I missed you!  Seriously, though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, you're back! I missed you!  Seriously, though.



Ooc: Aww I missed you too! I swear I am never leaving this site again, I miss so much!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Aww I missed you too! I swear I am never leaving this site again, I miss so much!



OOC: That's what I thought when I left for a bit and I hated myself for ever leaving at all. This is probably my favorite website on the face of the internet.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: That's what I thought when I left for a bit and I hated myself for ever leaving at all. This is probably my favorite website on the face of the internet.



Ooc: It's one of my favorites too! I missed RPing a lot and yesterday was so much fun, I can't believe I went so long without this haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: It's one of my favorites too! I missed RPing a lot and yesterday was so much fun, I can't believe I went so long without this haha!



OOC: I know the feeling  So I'm going to assume the dinner is finished? Are they back at the manor now? I tried to read it all, but I got a little lost.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I know the feeling  So I'm going to assume the dinner is finished? Are they back at the manor now? I tried to read it all, but I got a little lost.



Ooc: Yupp, dinner is finished. Kate, Crystal, Tom, Fi and Jo are all in the living room where they just finished opening presents since its Christmas Eve so you can bring Carly and the boys there.

Katelyn:*opens the envelope and grabs the first letter in it* *starts to read smiling for the most part, but frowns towards the end*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Yupp, dinner is finished. Kate, Crystal, Tom, Fi and Jo are all in the living room where they just finished opening presents since its Christmas Eve so you can bring Carly and the boys there.
> 
> Katelyn:*opens the envelope and grabs the first letter in it* *starts to read smiling for the most part, but frowns towards the end*



OOC: Ok. For some reason, I feel really awkward RPing them now. I don't even know why. It's weird. 

Carly: *walks downstairs with the rest of the boys* Are you ok, Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok. For some reason, I feel really awkward RPing them now. I don't even know why. It's weird.
> 
> Carly: *walks downstairs with the rest of the boys* Are you ok, Kate?



Ooc: Hmmm if you want I could take Harry or something and the other boys we don't RP could be sent home or something if it helps you.

Katelyn:*sighs and places the letter on her lap* Trouble with The Weasleys, Harry, Ron and Hermione. Like every year there's something wrong. *shakes her head and takes a small, wrinkled letter from the same envelope*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Hmmm if you want I could take Harry or something and the other boys we don't RP could be sent home or something if it helps you.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs and places the letter on her lap* Trouble with The Weasleys, Harry, Ron and Hermione. Like every year there's something wrong. *shakes her head and takes a small, wrinkled letter from the same envelope*



OOC: That actually sounds like a good idea. At least where you take Harry. That'd be a load off. Thanks.

Carly: Yeah, I always here about it too. I know I'm not linked to them as closely as you are, but they usually make big news...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: That actually sounds like a good idea. At least where you take Harry. That'd be a load off. Thanks.
> 
> Carly: Yeah, I always here about it too. I know I'm not linked to them as closely as you are, but they usually make big news...



Ooc: No problem, always here to help.

Katelyn: *smiles a bit* They like you though, speaking of which all of them say 'Merry Christmas' and you may get something from them for Christmas. *reads the small letter and giggles* Hagrid says 'Hi' as well. *looks up amused* If we get another gift from him I hope it's not food.

Harry: *walks over and sits next to her on the couch, putting his arm around her making her blush*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey giuys. Miss anything?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey giuys. Miss anything?



Ooc: Not at all, we just started actually.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: No problem, always here to help.
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles a bit* They like you though, speaking of which all of them say 'Merry Christmas' and you may get something from them for Christmas. *reads the small letter and giggles* Hagrid says 'Hi' as well. *looks up amused* If we get another gift from him I hope it's not food.
> 
> Harry: *walks over and sits next to her on the couch, putting his arm around her making her blush*



Carly: *laughs lightly* Good old Hagrid.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *laughs lightly* Good old Hagrid.



Harry: *looks at Katelyn confused* Who is Hagrid?

Katelyn:*sighs* A very good friend of ours back at our boarding school. I really miss everyone, I've spent the past three Christmases with them plus two summers. *smiles sadly and takes out the last things in the envelope* *grins when she sees a picture of the Weasley family and shows it to Harry* These are who I stay with a lot.

Harry:*smiles* They look very nice, you know them too Carls?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *looks up from the sender smiling until she hears Fiona* *looks up at her confused* Doomed? Fi, you're not doomed.



Fiona: Yeah, well, the last time smeone took a picture was taken with me in a dress, besides the twins' family bash, was when I was a little kid. If the wrong people saw that, it would ruin my reputation.

Tom: *laughs* Oh Fi, trust me, anyone who knows better would know you'd beat their butts in everything any day. One picture of you in a dress wouldn't change anything. They'd be too scared of you to mention it. They know how deadly you can be. As for the trainees, well, the Tiny Tyrant knows how to deal with trainees on the wrong side of the line.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Harry: *looks at Katelyn confused* Who is Hagrid?
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* A very good friend of ours back at our boarding school. I really miss everyone, I've spent the past three Christmases with them plus two summers. *smiles sadly and takes out the last things in the envelope* *grins when she sees a picture of the Weasley family and shows it to Harry* These are who I stay with a lot.
> 
> Harry:*smiles* They look very nice, you know them too Carls?



Carly: Ye- Yeah I do know them. *looks down and smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs lightly* Good old Hagrid.





jessidoll said:


> Harry: *looks at Katelyn confused* Who is Hagrid?
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* A very good friend of ours back at our boarding school. I really miss everyone, I've spent the past three Christmases with them plus two summers. *smiles sadly and takes out the last things in the envelope* *grins when she sees a picture of the Weasley family and shows it to Harry* These are who I stay with a lot.
> 
> Harry:*smiles* They look very nice, you know them too Carls?



Johanna: I miss Harry, Hermione, Hagrid, the Weasleys, and the rest of the lot too.

Tom: *nods in agreement*

Crystal: *explains* We all went to the same boarding school and had the same friends, except for my little sister Fi, she hasn't been old enough until this year. We're all in different houses though, so none of us room together.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Yeah, well, the last time smeone took a picture was taken with me in a dress, besides the twins' family bash, was when I was a little kid. If the wrong people saw that, it would ruin my reputation.
> 
> Tom: *laughs* Oh Fi, trust me, anyone who knows better would know you'd beat their butts in everything any day. One picture of you in a dress wouldn't change anything. They'd be too scared of you to mention it. They know how deadly you can be. As for the trainees, well, the Tiny Tyrant knows how to deal with trainees on the wrong side of the line.



Katelyn:*looks at Tom then Fiona wide eyed* If I wasn't your friend and was a trainee, I think I would be absolutely terrified of you Fi.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Ye- Yeah I do know them. *looks down and smiles*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I miss Harry, Hermione, Hagrid, the Weasleys, and the rest of the lot too.
> 
> Tom: *nods in agreement*
> 
> Crystal: *explains* We all went to the same boarding school and had the same friends, except for my little sister Fi, she hasn't been old enough until this year. We're all in different houses though, so none of us room together.



Harry:*nods making an 'Oh' face* I get it now. They all look like nice people, I wish I could meet them. *looks at Kate while she smiles*

Katelyn: Maybe you can meet them sometime else, but they live in a very....unique place. *takes out another picture of Ron, Hermione, Harry and Ginny waving and smiling at her* *shows Harry smiling at his reaction to them moving* These are some of our best friends.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at Tom then Fiona wide eyed* If I wasn't your friend and was a trainee, I think I would be absolutely terrified of you Fi.





jessidoll said:


> Harry:*nods making an 'Oh' face* I get it now. They all look like nice people, I wish I could meet them. *looks at Kate while she smiles*
> 
> Katelyn: Maybe you can meet them sometime else, but they live in a very....unique place. *takes out another picture of Ron, Hermione, Harry and Ginny waving and smiling at her* *shows Harry smiling at his reaction to them moving* These are some of our best friends.



Tom: *laughs* Trust me, when she's training, everyone hates it, even she does.

Fiona: Trainees are so annoying and cocky. And they think since I'm only five foot and twelve, that I have no idea what they're doing, So, I gotta put them in their place. *shrugs*

Crystal: Yeah, that's them. Good people.

Fiona: *hides a smile at Harry's reaction to the image*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *laughs* Trust me, when she's training, everyone hates it, even she does.
> 
> Fiona: Trainees are so annoying and cocky. And they think since I'm only five foot and twelve, that I have no idea what they're doing, So, I gotta put them in their place. *shrugs*
> 
> Crystal: Yeah, that's them. Good people.
> 
> Fiona: *hides a smile at Harry's reaction to the image*



Harry: *looks at Fiona shocked and gets closer to Katelyn* *whispers in her ear* That little girl really is a fighter?

Katelyn:*blushes and giggles* *whispers* Yes, but I think she can be just as nice as she can be terrifying.

Harry: *chuckles and nods* *sees another picture and laughs* You missed one.

Katelyn: *looks at him confused and looks at the photo* *laughs and picks it up, showing the group it* Guys, I think this is for all of us. *The picture shows the Weasleys, Hermione, Harry and even Sirius holding a sign saying 'We Miss You All' in the small kitchen*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry: *looks at Fiona shocked and gets closer to Katelyn* *whispers in her ear* That little girl really is a fighter?
> 
> Katelyn:*blushes and giggles* *whispers* Yes, but I think she can be just as nice as she can be terrifying.
> 
> Harry: *chuckles and nods* *sees another picture and laughs* You missed one.
> 
> Katelyn: *looks at him confused and looks at the photo* *laughs and picks it up, showing the group it* Guys, I think this is for all of us. *The picture shows the Weasleys, Hermione, Harry and even Sirius holding a sign saying 'We Miss You All' in the small kitchen*



Tom: What was that Shakespeare said that applies here? Oh yeah, "find though she be but little, she is fierce." And what can I say, it's good to have a girl who can have your back as much as you can hers.

Fiona: *looks down shyly* I'm not big on fighting if there's an easier way, or a safer way. I might seem cold blooded, but I'm not. I'm just fiercely protective of the few people and pleasures I have in my life. The 'rents are dead and I started my military training when I was nine, so, you know, battlre instincts kind of get ingrained in you. *brightens* I might get a promotion soon though. There's a rumor floating around. 

Tom: Fi and I get breaks from our normal school to go to a military school for training and stuff. We're on scholarsips, or else Crystal would bever be able to afford to send Fiona.

Crystal: That's great Fi. *sees the picture* Aww, they're great for sending us that. We'll have to write them back.

Johanna: Definitely.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: What was that Shakespeare said that applies here? Oh yeah, "find though she be but little, she is fierce." And what can I say, it's good to have a girl who can have your back as much as you can hers.
> 
> Fiona: *looks down shyly* I'm not big on fighting if there's an easier way, or a safer way. I might seem cold blooded, but I'm not. I'm just fiercely protective of the few people and pleasures I have in my life. The 'rents are dead and I started my military training when I was nine, so, you know, battlre instincts kind of get ingrained in you. *brightens* I might get a promotion soon though. There's a rumor floating around.
> 
> Tom: Fi and I get breaks from our normal school to go to a military school for training and stuff. We're on scholarsips, or else Crystal would bever be able to afford to send Fiona.
> 
> Crystal: That's great Fi. *sees the picture* Aww, they're great for sending us that. We'll have to write them back.
> 
> Johanna: Definitely.



Harry: That quote goes well for Fiona then. *smiles and nods when Tom explains about their break from school to go to military school* Congrats on the maybe promotion. 

Katelyn: *smiles and leans her head on Harry's shoulder* I'm proud of you Fi, if you get the promotion or not. *yawns and grabs the camera* *takes a picture of Harry quickly along with one of Carly* *smiles sweetly and puts the camera down again*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry: That quote goes well for Fiona then. *smiles and nods when Tom explains about their break from school to go to military school* Congrats on the maybe promotion.
> 
> Katelyn: *smiles and leans her head on Harry's shoulder* I'm proud of you Fi, if you get the promotion or not. *yawns and grabs the camera* *takes a picture of Harry quickly along with one of Carly* *smiles sweetly and puts the camera down again*



Fiona: *smiles* Thanks.

Johanna: *teases* So she does smile!

Crystal: *whacks Jo on the head playfully*

Tom: Thanks Crys. Woulda done it myself, but I only hit evil girls. Unfortunately, annoying sisters don't fall under that catagory.

Johanna: *glares back and forth from Tom to Crys*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *smiles* Thanks.
> 
> Johanna: *teases* So she does smile!
> 
> Crystal: *whacks Jo on the head playfully*
> 
> Tom: Thanks Crys. Woulda done it myself, but I only hit evil girls. Unfortunately, annoying sisters don't fall under that catagory.
> 
> Johanna: *glares back and forth from Tom to Crys*



Katelyn:*laughs at the group and shakes her head* You're all crazy.*takes a quick picture of Jo glaring at the pair and smiles* Okay, last picture for the night.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs at the group and shakes her head* You're all crazy.*takes a quick picture of Jo glaring at the pair and smiles* Okay, last picture for the night.



Johanna: We know.

Tom: Absolutely.

Crystal: You've got to be pretty whacked up to be me.

Fiona: Or me for that matter.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: We know.
> 
> Tom: Absolutely.
> 
> Crystal: You've got to be pretty whacked up to be me.
> 
> Fiona: Or me for that matter.



Katelyn: *smiles and shakes her head at them* *looks at the presents and grins* I cannot wait until tomorrow morning! I'm so excited!

Harry: *smiles and teases lightly* What did you get me? Bet it's not as good as what I got you. You probably got me the wrong thing. *chuckles* 

Katelyn: *looks up at him and tries to hide her smile* Darn! *snaps her fingers and pretends to be disappointed* I knew I forgot someone's present. Oh well, you can do without I suppose. I mean, you said it yourself, I could have gotten you the wrong present. *stands up and walks into the kitchen*

Harry: *sits dumbstruck for a moment before smirking* *stands up swiftly and follows after her into the kitchen with a plan*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles and shakes her head at them* *looks at the presents and grins* I cannot wait until tomorrow morning! I'm so excited!
> 
> Harry: *smiles and teases lightly* What did you get me? Bet it's not as good as what I got you. You probably got me the wrong thing. *chuckles*
> 
> Katelyn: *looks up at him and tries to hide her smile* Darn! *snaps her fingers and pretends to be disappointed* I knew I forgot someone's present. Oh well, you can do without I suppose. I mean, you said it yourself, I could have gotten you the wrong present. *stands up and walks into the kitchen*
> 
> Harry: *sits dumbstruck for a moment before smirking* *stands up swiftly and follows after her into the kitchen with a plan*



Tom: *glances at Fi* Wanna go get some more dessert?

Johanna: *shoves him* Let other people eat the dessert too!

Fiona: *whispers in Tom's ear* Don't worry, we can sneak down and split Santa's milk and cookies later.

Tom: *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: *glances at Fi* Wanna go get some more dessert?
> 
> Johanna: *shoves him* Let other people eat the dessert too!
> 
> Fiona: *whispers in Tom's ear* Don't worry, we can sneak down and split Santa's milk and cookies later.
> 
> Tom: *grins*



Katelyn: *hears them Tom and Jo from the kitchen and smiles* *mutters to herself* Crazy friends of mine... *takes out a pan of already cutout cookies and puts them in the oven* Lets see, cookies and milk and then we can all go to bed and open presents in the morning.

Harry: *walks up next to her as she lists to herself and pouts* Except I won't be getting a present from my own girlfriend. Hmph, what a sad Christmas.

Katelyn: *jumps at his voice and hits his chest making him laugh* Oh shuddup. Maybe you might get a present, I mean that girlfriend of yours really is incredible so maybe she got you a present after all.

Harry: *laughs again and wraps his arms around her waist from behind* What're you making now? You've cooked all day!

Katelyn: Santa cookies of course and before you ask no you can't have one. For all we know a certain couple might eat these cookies before Santa has a chance. *shakes her head and thinking about the two and smiles up at his pout* You're pouting quite a bit today, and on Christmas Eve. Such a sad little boy.*chuckles and walks back in to the living room but stops in the doorway under mistletoe to fix her dress*

Harry:*laughs still in the kitchen and walks so he is next to her* I am not a sad little boy, I'm probably a foot taller than you first of all. *smiles showing off his dimples and teases once again* But my tiny little girlfriend keeps picking fun at me!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *hears them Tom and Jo from the kitchen and smiles* *mutters to herself* Crazy friends of mine... *takes out a pan of already cutout cookies and puts them in the oven* Lets see, cookies and milk and then we can all go to bed and open presents in the morning.
> 
> Harry: *walks up next to her as she lists to herself and pouts* Except I won't be getting a present from my own girlfriend. Hmph, what a sad Christmas.
> 
> Katelyn: *jumps at his voice and hits his chest making him laugh* Oh shuddup. Maybe you might get a present, I mean that girlfriend of yours really is incredible so maybe she got you a present after all.
> 
> Harry: *laughs again and wraps his arms around her waist from behind* What're you making now? You've cooked all day!
> 
> Katelyn: Santa cookies of course and before you ask no you can't have one. For all we know a certain couple might eat these cookies before Santa has a chance. *shakes her head and thinking about the two and smiles up at his pout* You're pouting quite a bit today, and on Christmas Eve. Such a sad little boy.*chuckles and walks back in to the living room but stops in the doorway under mistletoe to fix her dress*
> 
> Harry:*laughs still in the kitchen and walks so he is next to her* I am not a sad little boy, I'm probably a foot taller than you first of all. *smiles showing off his dimples and teases once again* But my tiny little girlfriend keeps picking fun at me!



Fiona: *innocently* Who, us? Why would we eat cookies when there's still cake?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *innocently* Who, us? Why would we eat cookies when there's still cake?



Katelyn: *smiles and finishes fixing her dress before looking between Tom and Fiona* Oh I dunno, maybe because you decided today to eat your body weights in sweets? *laughs a bit remembering the dinner when Harry puts his arm around her shoulder making her look up at him and notice the mistletoe* *blushes and chuckles nervously when he notices* 

Harry: *smiles cheekily and uses his pointer finger and thumb to gently lift her chin* Thank goodness for mistletoe. *winks playfully making her giggle and kisses her*

Katelyn: *kisses him back before pulling apart blushing madly and smiles at him watching a grin appear on his face* *interlocks their fingers and walks back to their spot on the couch with her head on his shoulder and hands still interlocked* *tries to start a new topic of conversation still blushing* Cookies for tomorrow should be done soon.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *smiles and finishes fixing her dress before looking between Tom and Fiona* Oh I dunno, maybe because you decided today to eat your body weights in sweets? *laughs a bit remembering the dinner when Harry puts his arm around her shoulder making her look up at him and notice the mistletoe* *blushes and chuckles nervously when he notices*
> 
> Harry: *smiles cheekily and uses his pointer finger and thumb to gently lift her chin* Thank goodness for mistletoe. *winks playfully making her giggle and kisses her*
> 
> Katelyn: *kisses him back before pulling apart blushing madly and smiles at him watching a grin appear on his face* *interlocks their fingers and walks back to their spot on the couch with her head on his shoulder and hands still interlocked* *tries to start a new topic of conversation still blushing* Cookies for tomorrow should be done soon.



Fiona: You're completely mental Katelyn, neither of us ate that much!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: You're completely mental Katelyn, neither of us ate that much!



Katelyn: Maybe not yet, but you could easily be on your way to doing it!

Harry:*shakes his head chuckling and kisses Katelyn's head* *plays with a strand of hair humming a Christmas song*

Katelyn:*grabs her letters and rereads them, smiling at the pictures and how Mrs.Weasley seems to be yelling at Fred and George about something*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Maybe not yet, but you could easily be on your way to doing it!
> 
> Harry:*shakes his head chuckling and kisses Katelyn's head* *plays with a strand of hair humming a Christmas song*
> 
> Katelyn:*grabs her letters and rereads them, smiling at the pictures and how Mrs.Weasley seems to be yelling at Fred and George about something*



Fiona: *rolls her eyes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *rolls her eyes*



Katelyn:*looks over her letters and smiles* Sorry Fi.

Harry: I'm going to check on the cookies, love. *kisses her head, smiling when she blushes and walks into the kitchen checking the cookies*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks over her letters and smiles* Sorry Fi.
> 
> Harry: I'm going to check on the cookies, love. *kisses her head, smiling when she blushes and walks into the kitchen checking the cookies*



Fiona: It's okay.

Crystal: Well, this has been a memorable Chrustmas already. Still, it's the best one since the year before my first year of Hogwarts.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: It's okay.
> 
> Crystal: Well, this has been a memorable Chrustmas already. Still, it's the best one since the year before my first year of Hogwarts.



Katelyn: *grins* Glad to hear that. I just hope tomorrow goes as great as today.

Harry: *walks back smiling and sits down in his former spot on the couch* Cookies are done.

Katelyn: *grins and jumps up, running towards the kitchen when she sees the dozen cookies on the counter cooling down* *runs upstairs to her room and grabs her wand before running back to the kitchen and using a spell to make the cookies decorate themselves*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *grins* Glad to hear that. I just hope tomorrow goes as great as today.
> 
> Harry: *walks back smiling and sits down in his former spot on the couch* Cookies are done.
> 
> Katelyn: *grins and jumps up, running towards the kitchen when she sees the dozen cookies on the counter cooling down* *runs upstairs to her room and grabs her wand before running back to the kitchen and using a spell to make the cookies decorate themselves*



Tom: Awesome.

Crystal: *shrugs* Well, it didn't really take much.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Tom: Awesome.
> 
> Crystal: *shrugs* Well, it didn't really take much.



Harry: *nods and stands up awkwardly, walking into the kitchen* *looks at the icing and sprinkles in the air and his jaw drops* *notices the wand in Katelyn's hand and looks shocked* You can do that?"

Katelyn:*grins proudly and finishes off the cookies nicely* Yes sir. I can do a lot more but I'll show you at another time, right now I actually want a cookie. *grabs a snowman cookie and takes a bite, smiling*

Harry: I thought those were for Santa? *grabs a plate and places the remaining cookies on it while grinning*

Katelyn: *rolls her eyes playfully and starts toward the living room* *finishes the cookie* I could be Santa, you don't know. *smiles and sits back on the couch* I am done moving.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry: *nods and stands up awkwardly, walking into the kitchen* *looks at the icing and sprinkles in the air and his jaw drops* *notices the wand in Katelyn's hand and looks shocked* You can do that?"
> 
> Katelyn:*grins proudly and finishes off the cookies nicely* Yes sir. I can do a lot more but I'll show you at another time, right now I actually want a cookie. *grabs a snowman cookie and takes a bite, smiling*
> 
> Harry: I thought those were for Santa? *grabs a plate and places the remaining cookies on it while grinning*
> 
> Katelyn: *rolls her eyes playfully and starts toward the living room* *finishes the cookie* I could be Santa, you don't know. *smiles and sits back on the couch* I am done moving.



Johanna: You aren't seriously going to sleep on the couch?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: You aren't seriously going to sleep on the couch?



Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose and looks down at the couch cushion* Maybe I can move one more time....

Harry:*walks back and sits back down humphing* I am not moving again until I go to bed.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose and looks down at the couch cushion* Maybe I can move one more time....
> 
> Harry:*walks back and sits back down humphing* I am not moving again until I go to bed.



Crystal: *sighs* We've probably missed so much school.

Tom: I haven't.

Crystal: *looks at him* Not that school. Real school.

Fiona: Aw, come on, you can't seriously be worrying about that, are you?

Crystal: *turns to her sister* The day I stop caring about our education is the day that you choose to be a girly girl.

Fiona: *wrinkles her nose in disgust* Eww.

Johanna: *protests* Really? It's not that bad!

Fiona: _You're_ not that bad. Every other one is.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *sighs* We've probably missed so much school.
> 
> Tom: I haven't.
> 
> Crystal: *looks at him* Not that school. Real school.
> 
> Fiona: Aw, come on, you can't seriously be worrying about that, are you?
> 
> Crystal: *turns to her sister* The day I stop caring about our education is the day that you choose to be a girly girl.
> 
> Fiona: *wrinkles her nose in disgust* Eww.
> 
> Johanna: *protests* Really? It's not that bad!
> 
> Fiona: You're not that bad. Every other one is.



Katelyn: *laughs at them and shakes her head* Surprisingly, I'm worried about school too. Maybe not for the same reason, but I feel like something is gonna happen and I don't want to be gone when it does.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks downstairs quickly* *plops down on the couch*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at them and shakes her head* Surprisingly, I'm worried about school too. Maybe not for the same reason, but I feel like something is gonna happen and I don't want to be gone when it does.



Crystal: Yeah. I mean, it's not like anyone misses the weird kid, but if something goes down, I wanna be there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks downstairs quickly* *plops down on the couch*



Harry:Hey Carls.

Katelyn: Hey girly!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Harry:Hey Carls.
> 
> Katelyn: Hey girly!



Carly: hehe *smiles and waves* Hey.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Yeah. I mean, it's not like anyone misses the weird kid, but if something goes down, I wanna be there.



Katelyn: The group obviously misses you, and I've got this nagging feeling that something bad is going to happen. Every year I get the same feeling and something happens. Maybe one day we can go back or something just to make sure everything is alright....


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: hehe *smiles and waves* Hey.



Crystal: Hello Carls

Johanna: Hi Carly

Tom: Hey!

Fiona: Yo.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: hehe *smiles and waves* Hey.



Harry: *smiles* Merry Christmas Eve! *wraps an arm around Katelyn's waist and grins even wider*

Katelyn: *blushes and smiles* Happy Christmas Eve Carls.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: The group obviously misses you, and I've got this nagging feeling that something bad is going to happen. Every year I get the same feeling and something happens. Maybe one day we can go back or something just to make sure everything is alright....



Crystal: *snorts* Since when do bad things not happen It's Hogwarts for Merlin's sake!

Fiona: *stares at her sister* We need to get you some better catch phrases.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Hello Carls
> 
> Johanna: Hi Carly
> 
> Tom: Hey!
> 
> Fiona: Yo.





jessidoll said:


> Harry: *smiles* Merry Christmas Eve! *wraps an arm around Katelyn's waist and grins even wider*
> 
> Katelyn: *blushes and smiles* Happy Christmas Eve Carls.



Carly: *waves to Crystal, Jo, Tom, and Fi* *now to Katelyn and Harry* Merry Christmas Eve to you too. *yawns and stretches*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *snorts* Since when do bad things not happen It's Hogwarts for Merlin's sake!
> 
> Fiona: *stares at her sister* We need to get you some better catch phrases.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *waves to Crystal, Jo, Tom, and Fi* *now to Katelyn and Harry* Merry Christmas Eve to you too. *yawns and stretches*



Katelyn: *laughs at the sister but nods her head* True.

Harry: *speaking to Carly* Thanks, you excited for tomorrow?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at the sister but nods her head* True.
> 
> Harry: *speaking to Carly* Thanks, you excited for tomorrow?



Carly: Of course I am, Haz! Christmas is my favorite holiday!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *waves to Crystal, Jo, Tom, and Fi* *now to Katelyn and Harry* Merry Christmas Eve to you too. *yawns and stretches*





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *laughs at the sister but nods her head* True.
> 
> Harry: *speaking to Carly* Thanks, you excited for tomorrow?



Fiona: See? Kate knows I'm right.

Crystal: *rolls her eyes*

OOC: So, after Christmas Day, I think we should meet up accidentally with Hogwarts friends in Diagon Alley, and after that, I don't know. It depends on whether they go back to Hogwarts or not.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Of course I am, Haz! Christmas is my favorite holiday!





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: See? Kate knows I'm right.
> 
> Crystal: *rolls her eyes*
> 
> OOC: So, after Christmas Day, I think we should meet up accidentally with Hogwarts friends in Diagon Alley, and after that, I don't know. It depends on whether they go back to Hogwarts or not.



Harry: *laughs at her* I should have known.

Katelyn:*laughs and lays her head against his shoulder* *starts to think and states outloud*I wonder if next year will be any different than now. It seems like every year something happens that changes someone's lives.

Ooc: I like the Diagon Alley idea and maybe they could stay in Ireland a bit longer and then get a letter saying they are needed back at Hogwarts or maybe they just decide to go back themselves?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry: *laughs at her* I should have known.
> 
> Katelyn:*laughs and lays her head against his shoulder* *starts to think and states outloud*I wonder if next year will be any different than now. It seems like every year something happens that changes someone's lives.
> 
> Ooc: I like the Diagon Alley idea and maybe they could stay in Ireland a bit longer and then get a letter saying they are needed back at Hogwarts or maybe they just decide to go back themselves?



Johanna: *groans* We'll have OWLs next year Tom.

Tom: We will? That sucks! 

Crystal: *groans* I have OWLs *this year*.

Tom: Maybe we'll get prefect though.

Johanna: You mean _I_ might get prefect. You'll probably still be in military school, which means you'll still leave too often. And you might not be mischevious when it comees to school, but when you'd see her *points at Fiona* making trouble, you wouldn't get on to her or take away Ravenclaw house points.

Fiona: Hey! Whoever said I would be the one out of all of us making trouble?

Crystal and Johanna: *look at Fi expectantly*

Tom: I bet it would be less mischief making and more fighting people.

Fiona: Okay, I'll admit maybe I'd fight people. But only if they're Slytherins picking on Crys. Well, I suppose other houses could pick on Crys, but they seem to be the only ones who do it outright. And people who annoy me too much, I'd fight them too. But no on else!

OOC: That sounds good. This part can be done whatever happens, but I'm considering making Jo fall in love.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *groans* We'll have OWLs next year Tom.
> 
> Tom: We will? That sucks!
> 
> Crystal: *groans* I have OWLs this year.
> 
> Tom: Maybe we'll get prefect though.
> 
> Johanna: You mean I might get prefect. You'll probably still be in military school, which means you'll still leave too often. And you might not be mischevious when it comees to school, but when you'd see her *points at Fiona* making trouble, you wouldn't get on to her or take away Ravenclaw house points.
> 
> Fiona: Hey! Whoever said I would be the one out of all of us making trouble?
> 
> Crystal and Johanna: *look at Fi expectantly*
> 
> Tom: I bet it would be less mischief making and more fighting people.
> 
> Fiona: Okay, I'll admit maybe I'd fight people. But only if they're Slytherins picking on Crys. Well, I suppose other houses could pick on Crys, but they seem to be the only ones who do it outright. And people who annoy me too much, I'd fight them too. But no on else!
> 
> OOC: That sounds good. This part can be done whatever happens, but I'm considering making Jo fall in love.



Ooc: Awwww!

Katelyn:*makes a disgusted face* I am so thankful I have a little bit before I have to take OWLs, but Hermione already had me studying for them before we left.

Harry:*furrows his eyebrows confused* What are OWLs?

Katelyn: They're a type of test we take in our...fifth year I think?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Awwww!
> 
> Katelyn:*makes a disgusted face* I am so thankful I have a little bit before I have to take OWLs, but Hermione already had me studying for them before we left.
> 
> Harry:*furrows his eyebrows confused* What are OWLs?
> 
> Katelyn: They're a type of test we take in our...fifth year I think?



Crystal: A big standardized test you take in fifth year. Very important. Helps with career aptitude type of stuff.

OOC: If I did, it wouldn't be with a fifth character I made. Most likely it would end up being with someone out of the picture, like someone who never actually talked to the others, Jo would just mention him.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: A big standardized test you take in fifth year. Very important. Helps with career aptitude type of stuff.
> 
> OOC: If I did, it wouldn't be with a fifth character I made. Most likely it would end up being with someone out of the picture, like someone who never actually talked to the others, Jo would just mention him.



Harry:Oh...sounds important. You really have to study hard then. *looks at Katelyn making her pretend to look innocent*

Katelyn: I always study my absolute hardest! I never slack off, I will do incredible on my OWLs.

OOC: That sounds smart.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry:Oh...sounds important. You really have to study hard then. *looks at Katelyn making her pretend to look innocent*
> 
> Katelyn: I always study my absolute hardest! I never slack off, I will do incredible on my OWLs.
> 
> OOC: That sounds smart.



Crystal: *nods* They're the second biggest tests. The biggest are probably the NEWTs you take in your seventh year, the final year.

Fiona: *groans* Can we stop talking about academics for one minute?!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *nods* They're the second biggest tests. The biggest are probably the NEWTs you take in your seventh year, the final year.
> 
> Fiona: *groans* Can we stop talking about academics for one minute?!



Harry:*laughs and nods his head* Alright, new topic.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes at him* What do you guys think about learning new quidditch moves? I've been dying to get back on a broom and if I'm still allowed on the team at school, I'd love to be able to pull a few tricks on them.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry:*laughs and nods his head* Alright, new topic.
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes at him* What do you guys think about learning new quidditch moves? I've been dying to get back on a broom and if I'm still allowed on the team at school, I'd love to be able to pull a few tricks on them.



Crystal: *puts her head into her hands* My team is going to kill me, unless by some miracle I have a real excuse that they would believe and accept. A chaser or a beater is much more easily replaced than a keeper.

Fiona: *shrugs* I don't have a broom. And I thought first years weren't allowed to play.

Johanna: I feel you, Crys. The only reason my team won't kill me is because the last time they saw me and we heard from eachother, I was lying in the hospital wing, moments after I fell after hitting my head and bleeding into the ground. This is my recovery period. I'll be forgiven.

Tom: *shudders* Not me. I hate heights.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *puts her head into her hands* My team is going to kill me, unless by some miracle I have a real excuse that they would believe and accept. A chaser or a beater is much more easily replaced than a keeper.
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs* I don't have a broom. And I thought first years weren't allowed to play.
> 
> Johanna: I feel you, Crys. The only reason my team won't kill me is because the last time they saw me and we heard from eachother, I was lying in the hospital wing, moments after I fell after hitting my head and bleeding into the ground. This is my recovery period. I'll be forgiven.
> 
> Tom: *shudders* Not me. I hate heights.



Katelyn: I think a few of my team mates saw me leave the castle, but I'll just tell them Dumbledore said we needed a break for a reason I wasn't at school. They probably won't all believe me, but I can deal with it. I mean, I am an okay keeper. And first years can play, it's just that usually none are good enough to be on the team.

Harry: I'm guessing quidditch is a game you guys like?

Katelyn:*nods* One day you can watch me play sometime. It's really fun!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: I think a few of my team mates saw me leave the castle, but I'll just tell them Dumbledore said we needed a break for a reason I wasn't at school. They probably won't all believe me, but I can deal with it. I mean, I am an okay keeper. And first years can play, it's just that usually none are good enough to be on the team.
> 
> Harry: I'm guessing quidditch is a game you guys like?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods* One day you can watch me play sometime. It's really fun!



Crystal: *to Harry* It's the only school sport on campus. The houses play eachother. *to Kate* It's easy for you. You're a Gryffindor. You have Harry and Ginny backing you, everyone on the team would do whatever they said. I'm in _Ravenclaw_. You know how we are. I'm going to need a very solid, very convincing reason just to get forgiveness, and even then they won't trust me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *to Harry* It's the only school sport on campus. The houses play eachother. *to Kate* It's easy for you. You're a Gryffindor. You have Harry and Ginny backing you, everyone on the team would do whatever they said. I'm in Ravenclaw. You know how we are. I'm going to need a very solid, very convincing reason just to get forgiveness, and even then they won't trust me.



Harry: *nods in understanding*

Katelyn: True, but you're a great player Crys. Even if they don't trust you completely yet, they'll warm up to you again.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Harry: *nods in understanding*
> 
> Katelyn: True, but you're a great player Crys. Even if they don't trust you completely yet, they'll warm up to you again.



Crystal: _If_ they let me back on the team.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: If they let me back on the team.



Katelyn: Which they will.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Which they will.



Crystal: *raises one eyebrow*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *raises one eyebrow*



Katelyn: *shrugs* You gotta think positive sometimes.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: *shrugs* You gotta think positive sometimes.



Crystal: Positive. When has that ever done me well?

Fiona: Exactly!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Positive. When has that ever done me well?
> 
> Fiona: Exactly!



Katelyn:*sighs* Alright don't think positive then. Hope for the best but expect the worse, you can be surprised by what happens then.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Alright don't think positive then. Hope for the best but expect the worse, you can be surprised by what happens then.



Crystal: *raises an eyebrow* That's what I always do.

Fiona: I also.

Tom: *nods in agreement*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: I have to agree. I'm also quite the pessimist. *shrugs* I can't help it.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *gets an idea* ...................Duh!

Crystal: What, Fi?

Fiona: Just use me as an excuse. Officially I'm still a missing person, even if you all know I'm right here. Just bring me back when you go to Hogwarts, and just tell your team you got a lead on your missing sister's location, and went after it. They can't be mad at you for looking after your family first. And it's slightly true, isn't it? You only found me after you left. Of course, I found you, and it was after you committed suicide........


----------

